# PORTOFINO BAY HOTEL Information



## Robinrs

<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 </center>


*BY POPULAR REQUEST!


This will be  a thread dedicated to information for the UNIVERSAL PORTOFINO BAY HOTEL.

Add all of your information about rates, discounts, room types etc. here!*


----------



## MadaboutMIB

I just booked PBH through Expedia for $132.50/night. Was just wandering what should I request, as far as location, to be close to (if possible) the boat, pool and restaurants? If only one is possible than I would like to be close to the boat. Thanks. I have never stayed here I am really looking forward to it - heard great things. Although, I still can't seem to drop my ressy at HRH for deluxe room just yet (just in case).

Kim


----------



## Daryl

I'm on my way back to PBH in a week. Its the nicest hotel I've ever stayed in! I love it more than the GF at Disney, Have a great trip!


----------



## E.Jane

PBH booked for 5 nights April 3 - 7 at $230 for a deluxe, fan club rate.  5 night minimum to qualify.

My problem is I only can stay 4.  Any thoughts on whether they'll allow me to pay the 5 at discounted rate vs. 4 nights at rack when I check out.  Believe it or not, paying for 5 nights at $230 is still cheaper than  4 nights at $329!


----------



## crazyme5kids

What rates are people getting for between Christmas and New Years (not before)? I got a rate of $209 a night, but if better rates are out I want to know if I shoud start calling again. Anyone?


----------



## Seahag

Aisling : 

The PBH is in NO way stuffy, granted, it is beautiful & the first time, we were ovewhelmed by the grandeur , HOWEVER, it is a real nice place & if we didn't feel uncomfortable, then everyone else should be fine.  The way you are treated makes you feel like royality.
This will be out 3rd trip back, we can't get enough.
I say go for it, I can't imagine you would regret it.
Haggy


----------



## SuAnne

We are going for two nights in early December and I have the Entertainment Rate for RPH for $99 ( plus still have to buy the Entertainment book). I can get a rate of $169 for a Bay View at PBH through Expedia. Since we are only ther for the two nights, I was thinking we should splurge and stay at PBH.... but not sure what to do       Is PBH nicely decorated for the holidays? Also... at the Universal hotels is there somewhere to buy a container of milk for DD? Thanks!!


----------



## Daryl

If a hotel is just a place for you to sleep while you enjoy the parks don't bother switching, I've heard and read great things about the other on property hotels, on the other hand, if the hotel is an very important part of the overall vacation experience for you then
you will not do better than the PBH. Whatever you choose I know you will have fun


----------



## PartyofSix

KIM: Requst East Villas there a hop to the boat and the resturants don't skip Mama Della's it's wonderful and the kids will love it.


----------



## E.Jane

We have a deluxe room booked, and wondered if these room types are available overlooking the villa pool.  Or is the bay view better (or is a bay view even an option)?  

A balcony is also very important to me and I've heard a few deluxe rooms don't have balconies.  The first part of our week will be at the HRH, and we've always stayed at moderates at WDW, and never had a balcony.  I want to be able to sit out there at the end of the day and sip a drink!  From the pictures I've seen, the balconies don't look very big.  Are they big enough to sit out on, and are there chairs out there?


----------



## Fan2CSkr

E.Jane,

"We have a deluxe room booked, and wondered if these room types are available overlooking the villa pool. Or is the bay view better (or is a bay view even an option)? 

A balcony is also very important to me and I've heard a few deluxe rooms don't have balconies. The first part of our week will be at the HRH, and we've always stayed at moderates at WDW, and never had a balcony. I want to be able to sit out there at the end of the day and sip a drink! From the pictures I've seen, the balconies don't look very big. Are they big enough to sit out on, and are there chairs out there?"

You have a deluxe pool view booked (beautiful rooms) so I would like to make a suggestion. Prior to our first visit a balcony was very important to me also. I didnt realize that most rooms do not offer balconies no matter what the view. So we ended up in a bayview with a very small balcony no table. While we were there I looked at the deluxe pool view rooms (like you have booked) and decided next trip we would request this. I was thrilled with our room ground floor that offered french doors opening to a patio overlooking the villa pool. The patio was more spacious than the balcony, table and chairs.

I prefer the west wing to the east wing rooms. If you do decide to try for a patio we stayed in room #2258 (2 queen room)
Another room #2665 is a deluxe also with a balcony. (King room)
The other room was room #2461 (small balcony)

One other mention, if you are staying during a busy time dont be too upset if you get neither. If that happens have a nice relaxing drink at the main piazza and you can also stop by the Gelateria for authentic gelato to savor on the patio. 

Hope you are able to get a room you desire!


----------



## CPM

I always laugh to myself when I see that people describe PBH as stuffy. It *IS* a luxuious resort. You *DO* see people in tee shirts & bathing suits. There *ARE* kids everywhere. It is by no means stuffy. I lug my cooler in, I have my kids, they do what kids do,even like they do at Disney's All stars. It has two family style restaurants, pizza place, ice-cream place, arcade, three pools and so on. It's a relaxed luxuious resort.
If you don't care about the amenities at club level, book PBH .t's a great rate! I love club level at RP but we use it, if I didn't use it then I would book PBH hands down. hopefully some day they will bring club or concierge back to PBH!


----------



## corvair

Where is a good location to request to be near the main pool? I have 2 DDs that will want to be running back and forth from the pool to the room. thanks..amy


----------



## CPM

> _Originally posted by corvair _
> *Where is a good location to request to be near the main pool? I have 2 DDs that will want to be running back and forth from the pool to the room. thanks..amy *



Just ask for the west wing near the beach pool.


----------



## E.Jane

Thanks Fan2Cskr - I will request #2258 - sounds perfect!

And to those trying to book rooms with discounts who are faced with "minimum nights" required.  I booked 5 nights to get a fan club discount, but was unable to change my flights and can only stay for 4 nights.  I called back to see if checking out after 4 nights, but paying the cheaper rate for 5 would be a problem.  The woman on the phone was very helpful and changed my ressie to 4 nights at the discounted rate!  I was totally shocked that they were willing to do this.  I'm not sure WDW would ever give me such a break, so hats off to Universal and the PBH hotel!

I also got an explanation on how the discounts are released.  Apparently they are all computer-generated.  The computer goes back to last year's occupancy records, and if it was really busy then, they will hold off releasing discounts.  I'm planning on arriving March 31st next year, which just happened to be easter week this year.  Although she checked and said there are tons of vacancies for that week next year, the computer has not yet realized it's not easter week.  Eventually (hopefully soon) they'll see that they have to release something to fill up the rooms that week.  So to those of you getting worried about getting a discount, keep phoning - every day!!


----------



## corvair

CPM. thanks for the reply about west wing. Would I need to book a certain veiw to be in the west wing? Or certain kind of room? thanks. amy


----------



## PartyofSix

Amy,

Double check with CPM I think she may have meant East Villa's Not WEST Villa's.  East Villas are right above the Beach Pool facing North and Villa pool if your in a South Facing room. Our rooms 2663,2665,2677 are facing out over beach pool area. Now rooms 2674,2676 directly overlook Villa Pool. REcheck on that I don't want you to be stuck over in no mans land on the West side w/out the beach pool.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

East Guest Wing rooms start with a 1

West Guest Wing rooms start with a 3

Villa Guest Wing rooms start with a 2

The second digit would be the floor #
The Third/Fourth digit is the room #

Hospitality Wing would be rooms numbered 2324-2529
Villa Guest Wing would be rooms numbered 2230-2693
West Guest Wing                                          3130-3567 
East Guest Wing                                           1130-1598

My personal opinion when booking a gardenview or bayview room only is to request the WEST wing rooms. They are closest to the boat, pool and most everything else. East wing rooms are closest to the Hillside pool and that is way far from the boat dock.

I think that CPM was not speaking of the "villa" rooms but the west and east winged rooms in general. Villa rooms are a whole different location.


----------



## E.Jane

I just had another question about room location - are there certain rooms/wings where we'd have a better chance with getting a "parlour" upgrade?  I like the sound of room 2258, but not at the cost of missing out on a possible upgrade.  

I want it ALL - a deluxe room, with patio/balcony, preferably ground level overlooking the villa pool, with a parlour next door in case we luck out on an upgrade.  I don't want too much, do I?!   

So, does anyone know if such a room exists?


----------



## corvair

Partyofsix, what is a villa room. Is there a room that would be called pool veiw? we will problably just go with  a regular room with 2 doulble beds. I do want to be near the main pool. I did not book yet, I am getting ready to call and book for May using the entertainment rate, AAA. or fan club. I will try to get the best rate and room near the main pool. thanks for any help. I have never stayed on sight at Universal, this is all new to me. thanks..amy


----------



## PartyofSix

Hey Amy, I'm glad to see your finally taking the plunge>LOL Now what pool are you calling the Main pool? There is a beach and Villa pool and there basically is a wing of rooms that run in between them you take the same elevator for both those pools when you get off you literally are at the pool gates you take a left for the villa and a right for the beach pool. You would be very, very, close to the boat dock too.  The third pool I never got around to visiting as it was on the West side of the hotel. Yes, it's big enough to describe WEst to East.LOL A villa is a room remember you are in italy amy.LOL Call and request room 2663 this room will be a deluxe with two queen beds and a baloncy over looking the beach pool it's a nice room. It'll go for 180.00 ent. rate. I don't believe PBH has rooms with double beds though amy. These are lovely, rooms I just can't wait for you to go and come back and rave about this place I hope your family appreciates all the hard work you have put into everyones vacation. If you'd rater over look the villa pool ask for 2676 (balcony) or 2674 no balcony both have queen beds and are deluxe rooms


----------



## corvair

Thanks partyofsix.  when I say main pool, I am talking about the pool with the slide. I guess that would be the beach pool. $180.00 entertainment rate is a great rate. I hope I can get that rate. thanks,,amy


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Just trying to clear up East from West. If you want to be near the boat dock you want to be on the West side of the property not East.


----------



## CPM

OMG! You guys have even me confused! I was at Busch Gardens all weekend, sorry I didn't respond any sooner.
I didn't realize that the villa rooms aren't considered to be in the west wing. I usually just request west wing /villa room & I have always had a villa room. I don't remember the room #'s off hand except the last one was 2333 king bed/bay view.
The others have been facing the villa pool and right near the elevator that walks out to either pool which is very convenient.
I would love a balcony someday but I don't think I would be able to sleep in a smoking room. I don't think I would like being in the East wing, seems to far from everything. And the Hillside pool is just ordinary.
I have yet to be disappointed with a room at Portofino!


----------



## corvair

Are all the rooms concidered villas? thanks..amy


----------



## ksdave

Just booked Sat., Feb. 1st, Bay View room for $170, Entertainment rate.  How are the Bay View rooms?  Are they as big as the regular rooms at WDW Poly?  
Kids, DW and I are really looking forward to this business trip


----------



## CPM

> _Originally posted by corvair _
> *Are all the rooms concidered villas? thanks..amy *



No, they started out being the concierge rooms. They are a bit larger, and they have a separate shower and tub, and a few more design touches. The rooms start in the hall off the lobby snd go around the villa pool.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Hi Dave,

Portofino gardenview and bayview are 462 sq ft (average)
Poly is 409 sq ft. (average)

Were staying at both these hotels in december and I cant wait!! 

business trip   Have Fun


----------



## ksdave

Thanks Fan2CSkr.  That's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## E.Jane

Does anyone know if there are jogging trails at the PBH?  And if so, how long are they?


----------



## Daryl

I just got back Today!!!!! Yes there is a path, a walking path, it is paved,but I believe it is suitable for jogging, it goes around the resort past the Hard Rock and all the way to the Theme Parks. Hpe this helps


----------



## E.Jane

Thanks Daryl!  I hope you are posting a trip report soon?!  We've never stayed at PBH before and I am enjoying hearing all about everyone's stay there!


----------



## Pin Wizard

> _Originally posted by CPM _
> *I have yet to be disappointed with a room at Portofino! *


Nice place but...Having been there just once which was this past March, we must have been in the East wing...not a very exciting place.  LOL!  And we must have walked around to the left to the tiny pool which is #26 on the map.  (I think that's a pool.)  We never did venture to the "main" pool which a friend told me about after the fact.  The room was very nice.  However, our "garden view" was a bush right outside the window and some grass on a tiny hill.  The bush touched the window!  Very yucky view!!  I won't stay in that room again.


----------



## grumbada

Hi Folks!

DH and I just visited the RP for our Anniversary, and on Friday Nov.1 we dropped by the PB to check things out... And I saw the SWEETEST thing!!

We came upon the aftermath of a marriage proposal!  Someone had "(Name) will you marry me?" spelled out, in carved-out, previously lit pumpkins!! and placed together around the edge of the bay (on the side near the ice cream shop).  The entire thought was so incredibly beautiful, I almost puddled up... I felt funny about taking a picture (to post) of something that was so incredibly personal to someone else, so I didn't...  I'll always remember it though...

Kudos to whomever and wherever the happy couple are!


----------



## Aisling

grumbada, I wish you would have taken a picture of the pumpkin marraige proposal!  What a unique and romantic idea.


----------



## *Flower*

Thanks to all of you on this thread, I've just booked us a Deluxe Pool View room at the PBH for May 29 - June 1.

BTW, the tax rate as of Jan. 1 will be going up to 11.5% per night per room- I really budget, so it was nice to be informed of this.

I took advantage of the "Save $5 and free shipping" on an Entertainment book last night, and today I was able to book the PBH at the Entertainment rate!!

It will be our first time at the PBH, so THANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## corvair

Does anyone know what the pool hours are? thanks..amy


----------



## ZachnElli

What is this Entertainment Rate? How do I get it? We stayed at PBH just a few months after opened and paid full price, I'd love to get a discount this time! Thanks, Dana


----------



## PartyofSix

Just call the 800 to book and ask for ent. rate code for your dates. THey also offer AP, Fan Club rates. ENt rates seem to be the lowest available. If they can book you at ent rate go to www.entertainment.com and buy ANY book there is a cc looking card in the front of the book that's what they'll ask to see. Also del toria accepts this card in the resturant for discounts.


----------



## ZachnElli

Thank you Party of Six! I checked on the Universal website last night and they too are running a special. They had PBH gardenview at 166 a night including tax. You just had to buy the tickets through them too, which is fine with me since I need them anyway!


----------



## nan60

I got a deluxe room at the pbh for 180 entertainment rate. Which wing do I want to be near the dock and the pool with the slide? Also I have read that service is poor, is this true.  When I booked I was told there is complimentary beverages in the lobby is this true? Thanks


----------



## PartyofSix

Nan you want to be in the West Villa's for the beach pool and quick trip to the boat dock. I have never heard anyone say that service at PBH is poor. I guess i have'nt read it all. I have been at PBH for 3 stays since July and have had nothing but star treatment from each employee i have talked to. You will love PBH. It's amazing to be there. They do not serve drinks in the lobby unless there having something special, for instance during the holidays they had a wine tasting set up in the lobby one evening. They are talking about bringing club level back to the PBH so you might like to check on that if it interest you. Also welcome to the boards. BTW what dates are you visiting so others will note when you scored your ent. rate.


----------



## ksdave

FYI:

The Travel Channel will be having the episode of their show, "Great Hotels", about PBH at the following dates/times:

Jan. 5th,  11:00 AM EST
Jan. 27th, 12:30 PM EST

They will also be doing shows about Disney's Grand Floridian, Animal Kingdom Lodge, and Yacht & Beach Club Resorts during January.  You can get the schedules at their website, www.travelchannel.com.


----------



## nan60

I got the entertainment rate for 3/30 thru 4/5 deluxe room at Pbh
for 180. Is there a place to grab a quick breakfast we are not big breakfast eaters. Also is there any place to get milk my kids like to have a glass before bed and i I also like regular milk in my coffee.  I understand there are coffe makers in the room.  Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## PartyofSix

We took a cooler and put a gal of milk in it. You can buy it at the gift shop next to the front desk also.


----------



## mariamard

WE ARE NOT BIG BREAKFAST EATERS. WE PRETTY MUCH EAT A BOWL OF CEREAL AND A PIECE OF FRUIT AND WAIT FOR A BIG LUNCH. WHEN WE STAY AT WDW, WE PAY A FEE FOR A SMALL FRIDGE AND KEEP MILK, FRUIT, ETC. IN THE ROOM INSTEAD OF PAYING $50 PER BREAKFAST FOR 5. ANYWAY, ARE THERE FRIDGES TO USE? IS THERE A FEE? WE HAVE A "BAY ROOM" NOW, BUT WE WERE GOING TO UPGRADE TO EITHER A DELUXE OR KID SUITE WITH OUR LOWES CARD ( IF AT ALL POSSIBLE). DO THEY KEEP FRIDGES IN ANY CERTAIN ROOM CATAGORY? WOULD WE BETTER OFF JUST UPGRADING?? THANKS! WE ARE LEAVING IN 13 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PartyofSix

No rooms have ref. in them. But they do have snack bars and mini bars. They say it does not keep as cold as reg. ref do but I disagree. On our first trip with the kids we sat out some of the soda's and put our bottles of milk in them and they kept just fine. They have yahoo's and beer and soda in there and they stay cold so just buy up what you need and take out non parishable things like the soda's for the space you need to store your things and then replace them when you leave. Parlors do offer mini ref's in them and I was able to fit 2 gals of milk, 4 sticks of butter, 24 slices of cheese 1 gal of ice cream (i put this in the ice maker compartment) and 6 cans of soda in that little thing.LOL


----------



## E.Jane

Nan, do you mind me asking when you booked for the entertainment rate?  I have 7 nights booked from March 31 to April 7, and only the first two and last two nights were available at entertainment rates.  The last time I checked on the rates  was last weekend.  I'm just wondering if something has suddenly opened up, or if your  rates were secured much earlier.

Thanks


----------



## nan60

I just booked my entertainment rate this past week. I kept asking for entertainment rate at the HRH which wasn't available  so they asked if I wanted 180 deluxe room at the PBH, so I took it. I thought the kids really wanted HRH but they seem fine with PBH.  I going to keep checking though but for now we are PBH bound. Good luck in trying for the entertainment rate.


----------



## anitad

Yesterday I tried to book the entertainment rate for a 3 night stay at the PBH in August and was told that it wasn't available.  I plan to call back periodically to see if one comes up.  Has anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## daannzzz

Do you need to give thme an Entertainment card number when you book or just when you check in?


----------



## corvair

They told be to bring the card when you check in. They did not ask for my number when I booked. I got 4 nights deluxe pool veiw June 1 for 180.00 a night...amy


----------



## daannzzz

Thanks. I would really like to try the Portofino but the full price is just to high for me. I might try for Royal Pacific too.


----------



## daannzzz

I called and booked PBH for midweek the first of May for $170 per night for a Bay View room. I had wanted it for 3 nights but the Entertainment rate was good on 4 nights or more. They told me to bring my Entertainment card with me but did not ask the number over the phone.


----------



## LuvN~Travel

One question here, can you book more than one room at a time with just one entertainment book?  We're going to need three rooms if we stay onsite with my family in the fall. Or will we need three different books to book each room? Kim


----------



## CPanther95

I was told when I made my ressies that I would need two separate Ent. Cards to get the rate on both rooms. My Dad has a card anyway, so it wasn't a problem. Entertainment books are only $20 right now and include free shipping. I think the prices vary per city, but if your local book is more than $20 and you just need another card, it was the Charlotte book that was only $20.


----------



## PartyofSix

I have always booked multiple rooms and most of the time i'm told the same thing you need ent cards for each room. I have never ever been asked to present my card let a long one for each of my rooms. I also called the hotel each time and inquired with the manager and was told one per room is fine. I suggest you make a call to the hotel directly but definetly have atleast one card.


----------



## PartyofSix

I have always booked multiple rooms and most of the time i'm told the same thing you need ent cards for each room. I have never ever been asked to present my card let a long one for each of my rooms. I also called the hotel each time and inquired with the manager and was told one per room is fine. I suggest you make a call to the hotel directly but definetly have atleast one card.


----------



## Shelton

We have stayed at the PBH (fall 2002), HRH (fall 2001) and also at the SWAN (2001),Wilderness Lodge (fall 2002). The PBH was the best by far and then the HRH. 

We were given an upgrade to a pool view with the $150.00 entertainment rate. The rooms are very nice and the service is top notch.

We have not stayed at the new RPH but it would be hard to believe it could campare to the PBH.


----------



## JessicaR

I tried doing a search but it is down...Could anyone please give me any info or experiences they have had at the SPA? I went to the website and it seems they offer every imaginable pampering one could want sooooo whats the best?

Thanks so much!


----------



## PartyofSix

The Japense(sp) is to dye for girl! I loved it they are so nice and the rooms are private and very professional gals. The well being would knock your socks off too I'm told.


----------



## JessicaR

Okay PartyofSix....I'm ready for some pampering 

Now what is the Japanese? Is it a facial or a massage? Come on tell me more.....please
Well being...hmmmm gonna have to go read about that one.

Thanks!


----------



## PartyofSix

Well Jessica, the japense silk facial is a facial and massage all in one. You get your face all pampered and it is wonderful! Then she does your shoulders and your feet and it's just wonderful and relaxing. I can't wait to do it again. My husband gave me the spa treatment for an anniversary gift last year on our visit that was my first spa experience and definetly not my last.


----------



## JessicaR

Sounds very relaxing...thanks for the info!


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

When I called to confirm my room an Operator said I would enjoy the drinks in the lobby.  Does anyone know what she means?


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Does any one know how I should request this.  Yes I only have ressie for a bay view, but I can wish for a magical upgrade!!!


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

I read this thread and I am still confused about the West Wing.  I really want in order of priority THAT BIG BATHROOM, would that be deluxe or villa.  I also want a patio with a beach pool view.  Is that possible?  We can all be dreamers!  What should I politely ask to be upgraded to?


----------



## PartyofSix

For the big bathroom you want a deluxe room. The Villa is only a Parlor room it connects to a deluxe room that would have the large bathroom. I don't think patios are doable for the beach pool actually I'm sure there not. Now a terrace or balcony could be had. If you want a king room you should request room 2665 If you want a queen room 2667 would be a nice choice. They are dead center overlooking the pool with balconies and they are deluxe rooms.


----------



## Swan

Could someone please tell me the difference between the Delux and the bay view rooms? I booked a bay view because I love to look at boats coming and going, but it seems that most people are booking delux rooms.


----------



## daannzzz

I also booked a bay view. It is my understanding that the deluxe rooms are a little bigger and for some reason the pool area is apparently a bigger draw for views so is more expensive. It sounds like most of the deluxe rooms are pool views.


----------



## smironov

Most deluxe rooms are in the villa or west wing, which are closer to the beach pool.  Bay view rooms may be in the east wing, which is more of a walk to the boat and beach pool.


----------



## CPM

> _Originally posted by smironov _
> *Most deluxe rooms are in the villa or west wing, which are closer to the beach pool.  Bay view rooms may be in the east wing, which is more of a walk to the boat and beach pool. *



There are plenty of Bay view rooms in the west wing. all the rooms by the boat dock are bay view, on the opposite side of the beach pool.


----------



## Muffy

Is there a Club Level at Portofino Bay Hotel with snacks, etc?


----------



## *Flower*

I believe that PBH used to have a Concierge level, but did away with it.

Hope this helps......


----------



## CPM

> _Originally posted by *Flower* _
> *I believe that PBH used to have a Concierge level, but did away with it.
> Hope this helps......
> *



Yes they did, but they are bringing it back. It will be a small lounge with a small amount of rooms like RP. It should be opening early spring.


----------



## PartyofSix

They are looking at making the 5th floor deluxe rooms pool view there conceirge level.  They are waiting for contracts for the food service to be approved and things like that.


----------



## smironov

> _Originally posted by PartyofSix _
> *They are looking at making the 5th floor deluxe rooms pool view there conceirge level.  They are waiting for contracts for the food service to be approved and things like that. *



I have been trying to find out about this.  Thanks for the info.  I was wandering if you know who to contact to reserve a room on this level.  We are staying at PBH in April, and would love to have concierge benefits, but no one at reservations has heard about this level being added.


----------



## CPM

I was told by management they are not taking reservations for club at PBH yet, since it is uncertain when they will open it.
You can call the hotel directly at 407-503-1000 ask for a manager & they can update you.


----------



## PartyofSix

Simon,

I agree with cpm. They are not 100% sure they are bringing it back but there seems to be all indications they are. Unless something goes terribley wrong I think they are. You can call the number and ask for Guest Services they seems to always have the most up to date info on things like this. You could go ahead and book your rooms and request the 5th floor as that was a good bet that's where it'll be offered. You can also put in that request while your there talking with guest services on the phone. You may get lucky and score a room during there trial phase>LOL Maybe they'd allow you a comp'd upgrade so to speak>LOL Good Luck and let us know if you get more up date info. That was the last i heard middle of december.


----------



## nanciea

We have reservations at PBH in April. Does any one know of a website that has a map of the property? We are suppose to be in a bay view room. Also, our reservation includes breakfast. I assume this will be a buffet, but in which restaurant?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mer

Does anyone know how far the Portofino is from SeaWorld???

We were going to stay across from Seaworld, but I would love to try the Portofino.  We will be staying at the Yacht Club for the rest of our trip, but we wanted to stay 1 night near Seaworld.


----------



## Daryl

Seaworld is off of I-4 about halfway between Disney and Universal so in my opinion its very driveable. I've been considering the same plan. Have Fun!


----------



## Mer

Thanks, in checking prices for 1 night at the Portofino, the rate was $269 per night.  Is there anyway to get that less expensive?? I am staying in the beginning of May.  Does the entertainment book require that you stay more than 1 or 2 evenings????  Does the Loews card say you anything???

Thanks for any help.


----------



## JessicaR

It all depends on your date as to the Entertainment rate being available and if it has minimum night requirements. I just looked up www.hotelkingdom.com for May 5th and it was available for $189.00 Garden View and $220.00 Deluxe. You may also want to call Loews directly and request the "loews sweet home rate". Whne you call Loews also ask if they have ANY discounted rates available sometimes you just have to ask directly. Good Luck


----------



## Mer

OK, I just called LOEWS directly and book a room with the entertainment card.  The original price was $329 for Deluxe room, and I got it for 180!  Thanks for your advice!


----------



## kid@heart

What is the number to LOEWS?  In advance, THANKS!


----------



## Mer

Their phone number is (407)503-1000 
TOLL FREE (800)BEA-STAR


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Who will be at Portofino in April?


----------



## taxman

I will be at the Portofino April 25, 26 & 27 - $149/nt garden view.


----------



## floridafam

Just FYI-

I called the guest services manager today about pricing for some of the suites at PBH and he said that if they bring back the concierge they have to do some construction first and that the earliest they would start it is November.


----------



## DeeCeeSW

Hi all,
Don't know if this has come up recently as I have not had time to go through the whole thread, so please bear with me...

PBH has been coming up on Hotwire for $149 a night for my September dates. I assume this is for a standard view. Will I be able to request a garden view? Has anyone here stayed at PBH through Hotwire?I know very little about Universal resorts as I have been concentrating mainly on Disney resorts. I will also check Expedia for my dates because it looks like I might be able to get a lower price than Hotwire!

Your input is greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance!!!!!!


----------



## ksdave

DeeCee;
I think $149 for PBH is a great rate, no matter what the view.  I think PBH is better than GF at WDW.  Could you imagine the mouse offering rooms at GF for $149???
I booked an Entertainment rate of $170 for 9/11-9/14 for a Bay View room.  We stayed in a bay view, west wing room in Feb, right near the boat dock, which was awesome.  We were a short walk from the "castle" pool, where my kids loved the slide and my wife and I loved the "beach" service from the bar.  We're really looking forward to another five days in September!!!


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Info  - It was sold out for 3 nights while we were there and I hardly saw anyone the whole time.  It was packed with conventions.  The place is so huge I still felt like we were almost the only ones in the resort!

Can't wait to go back.  It is my new favorite.  Right up there with AKL-Conci. and BW Villa.


----------



## Muffy

Does PBH have club level?  Thanks!


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

No, but they are thinking about adding it back.


----------



## CPM

They are bringing it back. It will be aon a small scale like RPR's club. It will be in the west wing villa section. Hopefully soon!!!


----------



## dzneprincess

Ok my dates have changed from 06/12- 06/16 at HRH to 06/08-06/12 at PBH garden view.  I will be travelling with 3 kids is this going to be a "fun" hotel for them? Where should I request to be put at? I got the ENT rate of $155  and right now am feeling a little unsure about the move to this hotel, as I had prepared myself for HRH, if that makes any sense LOL. 
Does PBH have cabanas? Does someone have a website about this hotel that I can pore over?


----------



## ksdave

My kids (DD 13, DS 11) love PBH.  We stayed in a west wing Bay View room, which was nice and close to both the boat dock and the "castle" pool.  My kids really loved this pool, with its long slide and sandy beach.  They also loved eating at Mama Dellas and the pizza place with the brick oven pizzas.  They can't wait to go back in Sept.


----------



## murf

Reminder that for those on a budget, you can go to www.mousesavers.com and check out universal hints link
you will find that you can get hints on how to use hotwire.com to book a room at most or all 3 of the on site hotels at bargain rates
for instance in july we got RP for 113 a night, and I think HRH was 130 and PBH was 145 or so , the only catch is that hotwire charges your visa entirely as soon as u book and u cant change your reservations.   consider it though if u like to feel you got the best rate.  hotwire gives prices but doesnt tell you which hotel so mousesavers explains the symbols that tell you what hotels are offering the rate shown... hope this helps!


----------



## LilyThePink

We just got back from a 3 night stay at PBH. We're from the UK and had originally booked 2 nights there in the middle of our stay at Caribbean Beach at Disney. My children are 12 and 15 so this might possibly be our last trip to Universal/Disney. I really wanted to visit all 3 hotels whilst we were there so on our second day we had an afternoon at the HRH. Before our visit the girls would have definately have chosen to stay there over the PBH. But whilst they liked the pool with it's sound system they both said afterwards that they preferred the PBH. The HRH is a beautiful hotel but there is just something about the theming and the atmosphere (and the beds) at the PBH that makes it feel like an experience not just a hotel. We had also booked for Tchoup Tchoup at the Royal Pacific for dinner. So I got to look at that hotel too. We went for drinks in the Orchid Lounge and the theming is lovely. My overall opinion is all 3 hotels are great, but PBH was definately the best out of them all. We liked it so much we booked another night there. If you have any questions I would be glad to answer them, also try and read posts from Party Of Six she is the expert!


----------



## cpl100

> _Originally posted by Fan2CSkr _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to clear up East from West. If you want to be near the boat dock you want to be on the West side of the property not East. *


 I wish the map showed the key for all those numbered items!


----------



## bamacamp

Try this site.  Go to the left hand side to maps.  There is a list of all kinds of maps for DW and USO/IOS and others.  There is a complete map of PBR with the map legend.http://www.wdisneyw.co.uk/index.html


----------



## cpl100

Thanks bamacamp.


----------



## kjcolv

What has been most succesful getting requests, room upgrades, specific rooms, etc. Calling the hotel directly, at check in, calling multiple times..what works best?? Do you find the people on the phone more helpful during the day? evening, middle of the night?? Just trying to figure out the best way or should I just try all of the above!! I just got my Loews card, my reservation is Entertainment rate. I have reserved a cabana and a spa package, perhaps that will help get an upgrade???


----------



## randbmom

I'm curious also about the best way to make a request for a room location.  Also the timing of the request that is most effective.  Does anyone fax the PBR like we do at WDW resorts?


----------



## dorisdvu

Are the 2004 entertainment rates out?  What is the usual discount?  Are there any blackout dates?  Should I go ahead and make my reservation now (if the entertainment rates aren't out).  I just applied for the Loews first card a few days ago.  How are the upgrades?  How does this hotel compare with the Royal Pacific?  I tried to get reservations for March 2004 there but there was no availability, so that's why I'm wondering if I should go ahead and made my ressies while there is still availabilty at the PBH.


----------



## kjcolv

The entertainment rate is supposed to be 50% the rack rate. so the rate varies depending on what rate the hotel has set for that date and time. The 2004 Entertainment books are available (they sell them at my sons school and we already have ours). The valid dates on the entertainment fcards are 11/1 - 11/1. You can also order the books on line.


----------



## cnoji

I plan to book a Deluxe room for our first trip to Portofino.  I would like a room with a nice "water" view (pool or bay).  I'm tentatively thinking to get a bay view because it seems like it should be more serene/peaceful than a pool view. 

Does anyone have any advice regarding this? Specific wings and/or rooms too would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

I do not think you can get a Bay Deluxe, just a deluxe pool or garden.  You can not go wrong with a deluxe.  The location and room are great.


----------



## ksdave

The Bay View rooms (where I will be in a little over 24 hours!) in the west wing are the best.  It's a short walk to the "castle" pool and all of the restaurants, and the dock for boats to the parks is right outside your window.


----------



## SpideyHulk24

Hope you have a wonderful trip. Can't wait to hear your report upon your return! Take an extra ride on Hulk and Spiderman for me!!!!


----------



## thedisneymom

I got my entertainment book and called PBH. I made resevations with the regular rate. The person told me to show my E card upon arrival and the e rate will be applied. Is this the correct way to do it?? I just noticed on the Entertainment site they said you must book through them and my dates for June 2004 are unavailable! HELP! ( My reservation is for a deluxe pool view pet- friendly rm for 5) Thanks ahead.


----------



## SpideyHulk24

I don't think they will apply it at checkin, unless it is available at that time, but I would not risk it. You can book it through Universal directly (reservations) and they have not released the discount yet. They say it should be out by the end of the month to December. It depends who you talk to..... Just keep checking and apply it when it becomes available. June may be tough, but not impossible.


----------



## Motherfletcher

How does RPH compare to PBH?  PBH is luxury.  Great beds and baths.  I will never forget the first time I stayed there with just my 15 yr. old son on his birthday.  We had a top floor with breathtaking bay view.  My son was most impressed with the lighted bathroom mirror.  The length of our stay though he felt like we didn't belong, like it was too ritzy.  It was unlike any Disney Resort in that no one spoke to you in elevators or hallways.  I stayed there again with my mother-in-law,wife and two kids in the Villas with adjoining rooms and deluxe baths.  Everyone in our party agreed that it was staunch, even the charactor dinner felt stiff.  A boat pilot told me he can tell the difference in the people from RPH/HRH and PBH.  
My son, daughter and I just returned from a weekend at RPH where we felt much more at ease.  I didn't feel out of place wearing my SpongeBob shorts.  My daughter took her report card and got a Grade A Kids card that rewarded her with a free soda.  I didn't ask but I feel like we were given an upgrade because of our LoewsFirst Gold Card.  
I want to go to the Halloween Horror Nights in October but the weekends I can get away the only rooms available are at PBH.  
I would have to say RPH is preferred for the unwashed masses such as my family.


----------



## dorisdvu

Does the PBH offer "government" discounts?


----------



## Motherfletcher

Loews Miami Beach does but I can't get any USO resort to give me a GOV rate discount online.


----------



## ksdave

Motherfletcher, I have to disagree.  My family (me, wife, DD 13, DS 11) have now stayed at PBH the last two trips to UO.  We are NOT what I would classify as out of the ordinary (i.e., we are also part of the great "unwashed") and we feel very much at home and relaxed at PBH.  The staff is extremely friendly and the service extraordinary.  Eating at Mama Dellas is like a fun family get together at Grandmas, and the Beach pool is very much like a family day at the beach.  We stayed in a Bay View back in Feb for two nights at $170 per night, and just had four nights in an upgrade to Deluxe for the same $170 per night.  Both trips were thoroughly enjoyable for all of us, but particularly for the kids.  We are currently reviewing dates for another trip within the next six months.


----------



## corvair

We also stayed there in June... 2 DDs 10 and 13.... we loved it... never felt out of place...loved Mama Delas... anyone know if there are bayveiw rooms with balconies....or in the west wing facing the beach pool are there ground floor rooms we could walk out right to the pool??? thanks..corvair


----------



## SpideyHulk24

ksdave,

Thank you for posting that. I like the idea of luxury and classy, but I don't want the atmosphere to be stiff.

Thanks! Can't wait to experience it for myself.


----------



## ksdave

corvair;
Not sure about rooms going right out to the Beach pool, but the deluxe room we had on our upgrade (2236) had a really great patio with wrought iron furniture (chairs and a table) that overlooked the bocci ball court and the Villa pool.  It was really great to go out there early in the morning in your robe to drink coffee and read the paper.  Very peaceful and relaxing.  There were a couple of days that I wasn't sure if I would be able to get my wife to leave the patio for the parks!


----------



## JessicaR

Dave you had one of my favorite rooms! I dont blame your wife for not wanting to leave it! My son actually cut through the bushes to play bocce ball. (I'm sure it was designed so people wouldnt do that)!

corvair, there are no rooms that you can walk right out to the beach pool. I looked last time we were there thought that would be nice too!


----------



## corvair

Thanks for the reply... do you know if there are balconies in the west wing overlooking the water taxi or on the other side looking over the beach pool???? thanks...amy


----------



## barb2626

We have a hold on a kids suite at PBH for three nights.  Would a deluxe club level room be better????  There will be two adults and three kids, the oldest child is only 8.  I've read some really  nice things about the club level but I am not sure we would be happy all sleeping in the same room, even though it would be a spacious deluxe.  Any advice???????

Thanks!


----------



## thedisneymom

If it were me I would prefer the kids suite- separate bedrm, extra tv and video games . three kids under 8 -you deserve a private room. Besides the snacks at club level don't sound worth it.


----------



## JessicaR

> _Originally posted by thedisneymom _
> *If it were me I would prefer the kids suite- separate bedrm, extra tv and video games . three kids under 8 -you deserve a private room. Besides the snacks at club level don't sound worth it. *



Absolutely agree!


----------



## *Flower*

I thought that PBH didn't have a club level.........

Has this changed????


----------



## thedisneymom

yes, but they say its expensive and the treats aren't worth the extra money.


----------



## dorisdvu

Does anyone know the appx price difference between a standard room and a kids suite?  Also, can you get AAA, fan club or entertainment rates on kids suites?


----------



## barb2626

I was quoted a AAA price for a kids suite, first week in Feb., of $431/night.  They told me to keep checking back because it is possible that there will be an Entertainment rate when the rates come out.  I am hoping this is true.  $431/night is a little high.


----------



## JessicaR

> _Originally posted by *Flower* _
> *I thought that PBH didn't have a club level.........
> 
> Has this changed???? *



It changed very recently, it had been in the works for a while. Its about a month that they have been offering it again. Seems too pricey, but I am curious and will check it out in December.

Kids suites at Portofino can usually be booked at a discount using AAA, Fan Club or AP. I havent seen in the past a kids suite booked at an ER. Maybe that will change.

New picture of a Kids Suite
http://themeparks.universalstudios.com/orlando/website/resort_hotels/por_rooms.html


----------



## SamR

> Does anyone know the appx price difference between a standard room and a kids suite?


It varies seasonally, but I think the difference in rate is typically somewhere around $200 per night on the rack rates. 





> Also, can you get AAA, fan club or entertainment rates on kids suites?


I know that you can get fan club rates, because I have one for our upcoming PBH stay in December.  When I called, I was first quoted a rate of $459 per night for the kids suite.  When I then asked for the fan club rate, I was able to book at $321 per night.  Still a bit steep, but from the things that I have seen/read about PBH and the kids suites, I'm expecting (hoping!) it will be worth it!

I'm ready to go to PBH!


----------



## *Flower*

Thanks JessicaR-

I knew that if anyone would know..... you would!!


----------



## dimimi

What is the pool area and pool slide like? Does anyone have any pictures. THANKS


----------



## JessicaR

Portofino has 3 pools, 3 hot tubs and 1 cold plunge pool. The beach pool has the slide and a kids area. Look here for some pictures. Also here


----------



## Tinkerbelle'sMOM

We just got back from the PBH....we are so disappointed in our stay...poor service, the room was looking really worn, we had over $60 of mini-bar charges that we didn't use (I gave the key back to the desk upon check-in and when I checked out and disputed the charges the girl questioned me until I told her to look and see if our mini-bar key was with them and it was...no apology, nothing), the bellboy forgot about our luggage (we checked in at 103pm, not like he was busy or anything), never got our welcome gift or daily paper, despite calling 2x per day.  Several of the eateries closed early for "training".  

We usually stay at the Hard Rock and I have to say, nothing is compelling me to stay at PBH again.  I was very disappointed in the Christmas decorations also, I really thought there would be more! 

But I did love the tub and the listening to the TV in the bathroom    And the main pool is very awesome!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Did they have the Grinch storytelling at night?


----------



## Crissy7682

Anyone know anything about their spa services?  My FI and I will be staying off site but would like to get a couples spa while we are in Orlando on our HM.


----------



## maggiew

I am still a little confused.  We have booked a Bay View room for August.  Will I potentially get an upgrade with my Loews Blue card?  If so, what might the upgrade be?  Pool View?  Deluxe view?  Which would be better?  We do plan on swimming in the pool in the afternoons.  My kids are 12 and 9.

Maggie


----------



## ksdave

When we went in September, we were booked into a Bay View.  When I presented my Loews Blue card (at that time) and asked what upgrade was available, they gave us a Deluxe room overlooking the Villa pool.  It was awesome.
Now that we stayed at PBH six nights last year, they have upgraded me to a Loews Gold card.  Hoping to get a Deluxe again for our five night stay in May


----------



## PartyofSix

Chrissy the greenhouse spa at PBH is awesome and i highly recommend the facials. Massages are nice but the facial is awesome. Hope you have a wonderful honeymoon. Greenhouse can be found online too. Remember aph's get a discount of 20% i think it is.

Maggie if your staying bayview your upgrade is a deluxe pool view there one in the same. All poolviews are deluxe rooms. Best wishes for an upgrade. Have a blast.


----------



## AlisonB

Just booked for our first ever stay at PBH at the end of March. We're really excited! Got what we think is a great rate of $159 for a garden view room. 

I've been reading through other posts on this thread - and I'm a little confused about the rooms that are available. If I'm reading it right, we'll get a room either in the East or West wing, overlooking the shrubs etc - yes? we requested a quiet non smoking roon, as our 2 DDs are very light sleepers - so does anyone have any idea as to where we may end up!!

Thanks!


----------



## jmkst58

> _Originally posted by PartyofSix _
> *Chrissy the greenhouse spa at PBH is awesome and i highly recommend the facials. Massages are nice but the facial is awesome. Hope you have a wonderful honeymoon. Greenhouse can be found online too. Remember aph's get a discount of 20% i think it is.
> 
> Maggie if your staying bayview your upgrade is a deluxe pool view there one in the same. All poolviews are deluxe rooms. Best wishes for an upgrade. Have a blast. *



Hello all!  I really want a deluxe room...I don't care about the view...The only other thing that I care about is having the shortest possible walk to the boats or theme parks.

I have a garden view booked...& I am a loews blue member..but now that I've read about the deluxe room...I have to have it.  So...I think I'm going to have to call and change my room type.  I just call & ask for a deluxe room?  There aren't different categories or views?  Every deluxe room in the property is considered a 'poolview deluxe'?  Also..I read that some don't have balconies or patios.  Correct?

TIA!!


----------



## jmkst58

OK....COMPLETELY ignore that last post.  the rep on the phone talked me into upgrading to club level.     My DH is going to kill me..... 

Any info on room location, view, etc. is highly appreciated.  I'm off to read this 10 page thread from start to finish once again to study up on club level.  My goodness... what problems I have, huh?


----------



## coachYO & my 3 girls

We have a Deluxe view in June for 4 nights.  I have a few?'s.

1) What kind of upgrade would we get from that with our new Loews card?  

2) Any chance of getting it?  

3)Would checking earlier be to our advatage or not?


----------



## Mattmax

Just talked to nice guy at 1888-273-1311, and got guotes on June 8 to 12. Entertainment rate 186. for first 3 nights then 215, and AP rates 188. Still shopping though, cant decide which resort..


----------



## bcnancy

When we booked this past week we were told there were no balconies in this hotel. I asked for ground floor with a patio or balcony and we never got it. We did get the Bay view. Can anyone tell me if there are balconies? I guess it's not a big deal except it would be nice to sit with my coffee in the early morning.
Thanks


----------



## *Flower*

The only suite that I know has a balcony is the Presidential suite- or whatever they call the most expensive suite in the hotel.

I wouldn't want to pay that price for a balcony.........


----------



## ksdave

Our deluxe room from our last trip had a great patio with a table and two chairs.  Great for morning coffee and evening wine.  It was room 2236.


----------



## Familyof14

A Garden View room in Portofino finally opened up and I got a AAA rate of $255 for *4* adults and one adult sized child..

So far, that's the best rate I have seen for a Garden View at Portofino since I missed getting the FAN Club rate of $242. 

Are the Garden View rooms always on the ground floors?   Any particular building?


----------



## coachYO & my 3 girls

ksdave,
your patio room was a deluxe, correct?  I have a deluxe reserved & I don't think the views are that great as compared to having a nice patio, would you request this room ahead of time?  What was around your patio?  How far away were you from the pools, docks and food?  Can you go on & off the patio or do you have to go out through the main door.  How was the noise around?  Do you know if I could call and requets this room?  Do you have any other suggetions for the PBR?  
Thanks, YO


----------



## ksdave

Our deluxe room overlooked the bocce ball court and the Villa Pool.  It was extremely peaceful in the morning.  But, it was also 9/11-9/15/03, so the hotel was pretty empty.  The patio had small bushes around it, separating it from the other rooms' patios.  Our room was a very short walk to both the Villa Pool and the Beach Pool, as well as the dock and the Piazza (sp?).  It was in the west wing (a must at PBH), and had an interior corridor you could follow to the lobby area.  You could not walk off the patio to the Villa Pool without climbing over some hedges.  I would call ahead and request a west wing room if possible.
A definite must for those staying at PBH is a dinner at Mama Della's.  Best Italian food I have ever found outside of NYC.  Also, the Gelateria is a great place for morning coffee or late night gellato (Italian ice cream - very rich).  Also, make sure you save time to explore the rest of the hotel.  It is a really beautiful place, even the convention area.  The Thirsty Fish is a nice open-air bar down by the dock with sports on the tube.  Bar American is near the lobby and serves some great finger foods during happy hour.  If you want some awesome pizza, go to Sal's Market for the brick oven pizza.  My favorite is Italian Sausage and extra cheese.


----------



## Familyof14

We love Bocce Ball.  Hope our Garden view is near it.


----------



## mouseRD

Has anyone stayed there recently?  Any insights?  Likes/dislikes?  No posts since 5/15 about this resort & we are considering staying there this fall.


----------



## Daryl

I'm headed back in a couple of weeks. Was just there in Feb. It is Hands down the best resort, Including the Grand Floridian, that I have ever been to.


----------



## mouseRD

Thank you, Daryl!


----------



## ksdave

Our stay last month was awesome as usual.  
However, the best part was actually caused by a mistake they made at the end of our trip.  We checked out on Wednesday morning around 8AM and had the bellhop put our luggage in storage while we did the parks.  We went back to the hotel for our towncar pickup at 4PM, they efficiently loaded the car for us and off to MCO we went.  When the driver unloaded the baggage at MCO we realized we were short one bag - a very important bag as it contained all of our medicines, work ID, etc.  I called PBH, where they immediately put me on with the Bell Captain.  He asked when our flight was, I explained it wasn't for (90) minutes.  He personally jumped in the hotel's towncar and drove the (25) minutes to the airport, delivering the bag to us right at the Delta counter.
How many other hotels do you think would do that?


----------



## MadamG2U

Now that is what I call good customer service!


----------



## Motherfletcher

I have tried to read all threads and have rec'd conflicting info.  I want a Club room with 2 queens and a balcony.  Do I want 2663 or 2665?  What are the hours for the pool table in the club room?  How early is the morning offerings?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MadamG2U

We were there last August and stayed in room 2663.  We had 2 queen beds and the balcony.  I loved that room!  Going this year  but we've requested bayview rooms.


----------



## WDWmaniac125

I'm staying at PBH from July 30- August 1. We are a group of 9 people( 3 rooms total) and I was wondering if you guys had any tips about restaurants, parks, etc. This is not my first time to UO but it's my first time onsite so I need all of the planning help I can get!

Thanks!


----------



## cjsmith

I'm at the Portofino right now and I can honestly say that this is the last time that we'll be staying here!  They have screwed up on our rooms the whole time we've been here.  They were over booked and gave us a regular room with access to the club even though I booked club.  The room was about a 15 minute walk to even get to the club lounge.  The manager on duty made all these promises about taking care of us today, finding us a better room, maybe even a suite.  We were to have our bags all packed and call first thing this am and they would take care of moving them and setting us up in our new rooms first thing this morning.  Well, we come back from the parks at 3:30 and our room isn't even ready and our bags are still in our old room.  They sent me to the new room after waiting for 15 minutes, it's not ready still and it's not even a great room.  So much for his promises of so overwhelming us that we would be dying to come back.
The lounge is a waste of money.  For the cocktail hour last night they had either domestic cheeses or imported cheeses out and that was it!  There are too many people using the club for the amount of food they have out and they don't restock.  Breakfast as quickly whisked away at 9:55 am this morning.  Boy, within 2 minutes, everything was gone!
I can honestly say that this trip has been a huge disappointment.  I had such high hopes for this vacation and stay.  We've always enjoyed our stay at Loew's hotels prior and are members of their club.  Last weekend we stayed at the Ritz Carlton in South Beach and boy do they put this to shame!!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Boy, this doesn't sound good for the home team!  I have PBH Club a week from tomorrow for 2 nights. 
I'm getting a free night.  Still not worth it?  At $129 per night?
How did they overbook?  What time of day did you check-in?  Was it just because it was Saturday night?
I know what you mean about the Club Lounge being a quarter mile away!  We had the last 2 rooms on the Villa wing last stay and no one believed me when I told them how far it was. 
So the club is so crowded just when they put the food out?  Like feeding chickens?  Or wolves?
You'll have to PM me all the gorey details. 
And all the good things at Ritz Carlton South Beach.
Our two Ritz Carlton's in Naples are known for service.

If your still there, you should ask the manager if what he did to "take care of you" would make him want to come back?


----------



## cjsmith

Hey Motherfletcher, our two Ritz Carltons in Naples are wonderful!  Nice to see another person from Naples on line!

For the $129 a night it's well worth it.  We paid $325 per night, plus $25 for a rollaway, so it's not worth it to me.  The lounge is a mess right now and there are way too many people booked for this size club lounge.  It's amazing to me that they let 2 full floors be club when they don't have the room in the lounge to take care of them.  The poor people who work in here can't keep up with the cleaning to be able to restock the food!


----------



## cpl100

cjsmtih, so sorry you are having trouble on your vacation.  I hope they do something spectacular to make it up to you.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Daryl

What a horror! I hope you at least had fun in the parks! I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time at the hotel. I am one of the people who love the Portifino Bay for its beauty, The room funishings, size, the Entertainment rates, AP discounts, and proximity to the parks. I go quite often and I'm heading back soon, but you are right, when the hotel is heavily booked they can make a mess of your trip. It has happened to me twice. The first time they released my room, after I had called to say I would be comming in late.  They did finally find a decent room for me at a lower price but only after a lot of stress and strife. On my next stay  they lost my reservation then charged my card twice by mistake, but I checked in early enough so that I was able to get a manager to retrieve the reservation and work with my bank to correct the over charge. Since then, at this hotel, I always call 5 days and 24hrs before I arrive, I get the names of the people I speak to and check in as early as possible.  NONE of this helps you and again I'm so sorry for your trouble. I hope your next trip is much better!


----------



## Motherfletcher

I plan to check in at about 7:30 AM a week from today.  I'm going to self-park on the bottom parking level after unloading the bags (3 with $3 tip).  I'm going to try my luck at a Suite upgrade from Club.  If I'm still Club I will head directly to the Club Lounge after check-in for Concierge questions and to check the morning offerings.  With our FOTL keys in hand I think we'll race to Universal.  We'll split up and the kids can take the boat (longer walk) and I'll take the bus (A/C).  We will check back periodically to see if the room is ready.  Ready or not we'll be in the Club Lounge at 3 for pastries.  We will probably return to the park after we get the room (another $3 for the 2nd half of the bellman's job).  We'll miss the 5-7 offerings (which are probably the busiest) but home for the 9 o'clock cookies and milk.  
My kids bought me a Krusty lap TV tray for Father's Day so I'll be able to make the trek to the Club Lounge, load up and fetch them their desires.  Right!
I think, just as touring the park, timing has a lot to do with service and congestion at the Club Lounge and room assignment.
I'm going to try faxing my room request 4 days before arrival.  I'm using a Portofino fax cover sheet that I picked up from another stay which might catch an eye.  I'm asking for a Bay View with big balcony or Beach pool view like #2663.
Even though its a shot in the dark, I'm taking my daughter's report card to see if PBH still does the Grade A Kids Program.  I've been told at RPR that they don't.  I'll ask the desk clerk if they will print the cards that they used to.
I'll ask for T-Loews and a Loew's 1st welcome gift.  If allowed I think I'll get the "Surprise Regoinal" gift.  I'll ask for the local newspaper (last time was Miami Herald?).
What am I forgetting at check-in?
Who or where do I request the turn down service from 6-8 PM?


----------



## Daryl

Good plan! Ask about turn down at the desk upon check-in. You Can also call housekeeping from your room. Have Fun


----------



## cjsmith

Well, I'm back home in Naples and happy to be here.  Our stay at the Portofino is one that I will not be re-doing.  We had a great time in the parks, and the FOTL pass is a must as the lines were very long.  

I call for towels Saturday at 9:00 PM.  AFter 2 more phone calls I finally got my towels delivered at 10:40 PM!  One of the towels was so covered with what looked like mold that I couldn't believe they sent it to my room!  It was just one more example of what went wrong with the weekend.

The manager that we spoke with who promised to so overwhelm us never came through with a thing.  The only person who finally helped us was the supervisor of the club  lounge.  When I asked her for the card of the general manager of the hotel, she asked what was wrong.  When I told her, she kicked into high gear and made some phone calls.  (This took place on Saturday afternoon.)  Well, she got them to take almost $100 off the bill for our stay Saturday night and she also took off the $25 charge for the rollaway for both nights.  That was very nice of her and she was the only person who seemed to really care about the clients.  I thanked her quite often throughout the rest of our stay and made sure that I tipped her very well prior to leaving.

I will be writing to the general manager of the hotel as well as Loew's corporate offices.  I don't know if service was down this weekend because they were sold out or what.  I do know that paying $350 per night for a normal room should have afforded a much better experience at a hotel than it did.

On the good side, dinner at Emeril's was amazing.  The food and service was wonderful.  We also ate lunch yesterday at Tochoup Chop and again, amazing.  They really know what they're doing at both of Emeril's restaurants.


----------



## cjsmith

> _Originally posted by Motherfletcher _
> *I plan to check in at about 7:30 AM a week from today.  I'm going to self-park on the bottom parking level after unloading the bags (3 with $3 tip).  I'm going to try my luck at a Suite upgrade from Club.  If I'm still Club I will head directly to the Club Lounge after check-in for Concierge questions and to check the morning offerings.  With our FOTL keys in hand I think we'll race to Universal.  We'll split up and the kids can take the boat (longer walk) and I'll take the bus (A/C).  We will check back periodically to see if the room is ready.  Ready or not we'll be in the Club Lounge at 3 for pastries.  We will probably return to the park after we get the room (another $3 for the 2nd half of the bellman's job).  We'll miss the 5-7 offerings (which are probably the busiest) but home for the 9 o'clock cookies and milk.
> My kids bought me a Krusty lap TV tray for Father's Day so I'll be able to make the trek to the Club Lounge, load up and fetch them their desires.  Right!
> I think, just as touring the park, timing has a lot to do with service and congestion at the Club Lounge and room assignment.
> I'm going to try faxing my room request 4 days before arrival.  I'm using a Portofino fax cover sheet that I picked up from another stay which might catch an eye.  I'm asking for a Bay View with big balcony or Beach pool view like #2663.
> Even though its a shot in the dark, I'm taking my daughter's report card to see if PBH still does the Grade A Kids Program.  I've been told at RPR that they don't.  I'll ask the desk clerk if they will print the cards that they used to.
> I'll ask for T-Loews and a Loew's 1st welcome gift.  If allowed I think I'll get the "Surprise Regoinal" gift.  I'll ask for the local newspaper (last time was Miami Herald?).
> What am I forgetting at check-in?
> Who or where do I request the turn down service from 6-8 PM?
> *



Wow, you're going to leaving Naples at 3:30 AM!  I do agree that timing is important.  We arrived at 10:00.  There were a ton of people who arrived much later than us and got much better room assignments.  They were giving people who didn't pay for club rooms on the club floors later on that same day.  
I also belong to the Loew's program and we never got our gifts in our room, just the local Orlando paper delivered every morning.  
I wouldn't count on a suite upgrade.  From what they told us, they are almost fully commited for the next few weeks.  
I wouldn't bother racing back for patries at 3.  It was one plate of mini tiramisu, mini cannolis, and mini biscotti and that was it.

The problem that I see with the club floor is that they have 2 whole floors that they called club.  The lounge itself is small for that amount of people and they only have 5 people who work here, 3 during the day and 2  in the evening.  There is no way for them to take care of hundreds of people.

Now if I had paid the same rate as you ($129) per night, I would have been happy.  (How did you ever get that rate?)  But at $350 a night, I wasn't a happy camper.  That was the AAA rate.  The Florida resident rate was $30 more and the regular rack rate was $75 more.


----------



## Motherfletcher

I have left here at 3:30 before, but not this time.  We will leave for Orlando Friday after work.  I always stay off-site before and after.  The thing that gets me hot is my kids will like our $33/night room better than PBH.  They just say that because it makes me hot.  I don't know why I go through all their greif on Father's Day.  The best present would be for Mom to keep them at home and I go alone.  Last time we were there I was talking to father from Detroit that did exactly that, but didn't tell his family that he was going.
We leave the park when it starts getting congested/hot and they have to give us a room by 4 so we will be hanging in the Club shooting pool at 3.  Maybe we can hustle enough to pay our bill? was the pool table busy?  My DS16 wants me to teach him and we went through $20 worth of tokens at Motown last week.  Pool is $2 per game on the arcade machines.
My kids will borrow towels from the pool or hunt down a maid's cart.
Sounds like my kids wouldn't eat the pastries anyway.  They don't eat anything they haven't seen before or can't pronounce.
You didn't get a very good rate.  I got a free night for staying at RPR twice before 6/30 and I got APH rate of $258 for the night I have to pay for.  I bet that I could easily upgrade to a Portofino Suite for what you paid.  You should have got the Loew's 1st welcome gift with AAA rates?  At check out they would have given you $10 off the minibar at least.
Sounds like you ate well, anyway.
I'll try to make up for your loss on my stay!  Whats the Club Supervisor's name?  Whats the manager's name that I need to avoid?  What are you suppose to tip Club employees?


----------



## cjsmith

The only thing that we ate was really the breakfast and then my kids would have some cookies at night.  The lines were so long to get the cheese and crackers that my husband wouldn't bother with it. I'm not going to fight with someone who basically takes plate fulls of food and leaves little for the others just so I can have a hunk of cheese!  We usually stay club level when we travel and this time around we were quite surprised at how little they offered.  And boy when times up, they quickly take everything away.  Breakfast is over at 10 am and at 9:55 every morning, stuff was quickly put away!  We stayed last weekend at the Ritz Carlton in South beach and paid the same rate and what a HUGE difference.  We also stay at the Yacht Club about 25 nights per year and again, it's a big difference.  The club rooms are on the same floor and they only have so many, so it's not as crowded.  Saturday evening in the club lounge here was very crowded and loud.  There wasn't a seat to be had anywhere.  Breakfast Sunday morning was hard.  We got there at 9 am and there were dirty dishes on almost every table and no where to sit.  The staff was so busy that anyone who did find  a table had to bus it themselves!
The reason that we couldn't upgrade to a suite or anyone else for that matter was that the hotel was SOLD OUT.  It's also sold out for next weekend.  This includes all of the suites.  There wasn't a room available at any of the onsite hotels.
The pool table was very busy since there is only 1 and they will book hundreds of rooms for the club level.  You basically get to 
play a game and then have to be gracious enough to let others use it.  Same with the 2 computers, you get 15 minutes on them and then have to let others have their turn as they also paid for the amenities.
What you tip depends on what they do for you.  I tipped the valet staff $2 to $3 everytime they got our car.  I also tip around $2 per bag at deluxe resorts.  We gave one of the guys $10 on Saturday night because he would get us beer.  I gave the supervisor $20 for her efforts.
Good luck and I hope you enjoy your staff.


----------



## Daryl

If you don't mind I would also like the name of the helpful manager and the unhelpful one. Anyway welcome home


----------



## ksdave

I am really shocked at how bad your experience was, cjsmith.  We have NEVER had a bad trip to PBH, no matter what level we stayed in.  Of course, we usually avoid peak season.  However, last trip we were there during the opening weekend of Mummy, it was sold out, and we still received very good service.
One piece of info for all:  As of 1/1, they no longer give the Loews First club gifts unless you are paying rack rate.  Personally, I don't think milk & cookies, or a bottle of wine and cheese, are worth the difference between my PAP rate and the rack rate (last trip the difference was about $130/night).  Also, you now need to request turn down service for anything less than a suite (i.e., garden view, bay view, deluxe) at check in.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Thanks for the info, Dave.
Turndown at check-in.  Will they take a request for when they turndown like 5-8?
I don't think I'll go rack for a "Regional Surprise".  Anything else that they have taken from the Loew's 1st?  Still get a 3 hour late check out?  Still get into the gym?

Dave,
I went up to a guy that looked just like you in front of the Mummy on the 21st.  Of course Tigger had been removed but I asked if his name was Dave and he was a Joe.  My kids made fun of me all night for asking.  You got a brother named Joe that was drinking at Finnegan's that nght?


----------



## cjsmith

I was told that they weren't honoring the late check out.  It may different if you're a Gold member of Loews, but they don't offer it for the Blue level.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Thanks CJ,
I'll have to ask my Loews 1st status at check-in.  I have the Gold card but as explained by RyGuy I should go back to Blue at 1/1/04.  When I made ressie, through Loews 1st, she said she was going to put me down as Platinum!  Because of all my stays in the last year?  I don't know.


----------



## ksdave

Motherfletcher;
No, I don't have a brother named Joe.  We were at the AP event that Friday, but we avoided Mummy until around 9:15 because of the line.  We did Shrek, then Jimmy, then Twister, then went over to Mummy.  We rode it four times that night, and each time the line was shorter and shorter.  
That Monday we did it five more times and it took less time for all five trips than the first time at the AP event due to our FOTL.  We did spend quite some time at Finnegan's, but that was during Saturday's AP event, and again on Monday evening before regular close.


----------



## coachYO & my 3 girls

We just left friday morning.  Our experience was fantastic.  Sorry yours was so bad.  I upgraded to club after we got there.  $60 a night.  I never saw the club too busy that you couldn't find a place to sit or that food ran out.  We had 4 nights and and used it each day for breakfast and the evening cocktail hour and the the nightly cookies and milk ( which I thought was the cheapest of all their offerings)  They had wines and bud, budlight and peroni beers along with the assorted cheeses and meats and crackers.  We also used it for the sodas and coffee and bottled water through out the day. The staff worked very had to accomodate everyone.  I know they were over booked and had to place others in other rooms, we stayed in 2240 with a great patio over looking the bacci ball court and the villa pool.  The room is exactly the same as club level rooms.  (that's what I was told)  For the price we got our $ worth as we would eat breakfast around 9 and then my youngest would want to got back and take a nap, meds wipe her out, then grab waters and sodas on the way out around 11 ish and  with the room key get to ride all the rides we wanted and then have an early diner and then enjoy the cocktail hour then hit the pool.  I asked one of the ladies in the club about the welcoming gift and she looked us up and said we didn't qualify for it as we used the ENT rate, but then said it would be taken care of, when we got back to our room after swimming, a bottle of white and nuts were there and the beds turned down the rest of our stay with chocolates included.  The place never seemed busy until thursday night when we looked out from the cocktail hour and saw the lines for the water taxi, that did not look good, but then we didn't have to use them.  Again, sorry your stay wasn't as enjoyable as ours.

YO


----------



## Familyof14

What did you mean by "I know they were over booked and had to place others in other rooms"?  Do you mean other rooms at Portofino or other rooms elsehere?


----------



## Motherfletcher

I'm sitting in the club lounge with my 2 kids and 2 club staffers.  There has been several kids here this afternoon but they just brought out the 9 o'clock cookies and milk  and no one is here to eat them but us!
We are watching 50 First Dates and playing on the computers.
This morning at 6 I got my son up and we went to the fitness center.  I am surprised that this amenity has not made the reviews.  The steam room is awesome and the sauna is nice as well.  I kind of stumbled on the co-ed whirlpool which is a "must do".  I know when I suggested the fitness center as an option to the in room bath facilities it was frowned upon based on the room cost but the spa is ten times as nice as the deluxe bathrooms on club level.  The service and the facilities are nothing less than elegant.  Six in the morning is the perfect time to have the place to yourself.  
I have to go get some more of those macadamia cookies!


----------



## Familyof14

You will have to work out even harder tomorrow if you eat those cookies! 

Thanks for sharing the spa info.  I was the one that said something about using the spa for showering.  Where is the spa located?  That could make a BIG difference in whether we could use it.


----------



## Motherfletcher

It is in the middle of the villa wing on the first floor (pool level) on a hallway cut through between the villa and beach pools.
I took my daughter this morning and it was very nice.  She used all of the skin cleansers, toners, toothbrush/paste, shampoo, conditioner, hair spray, deodorant, lotion, etc. that they offered.  We had a nice soak and chat alone in the whirlpool for half an hour.
The elevator for the spa wasn't far at all from our club room.  
I better go get my son up.  The club lounge morning offerings have some really nice fruit this morning.  The strawberries are bigger than ping pong balls (not pithy) and the fresh red raspberries really take me home.  They have every kind of dry cereal and 8 or 9 different rolls and bagels.  
Off to USO and FOTL!


----------



## coachYO & my 3 girls

Familyof14, I meant that they put people in rooms at the Portifino, the Deluxe rooms which are the same as the club level rooms, with the larger bathrooms with the  seperate shower and tub.  I loved our location much better than if I was up on the 5th or 6th floor which are "club level rooms"  I could get around to everyhthing I wanted quickly by stair or elevator, we were closer to the villa pool and beach pool area also and could be out in the harbor area in seconds or the the club just as well.   It was great!   I remember those strawberries well, and the melons were great too!  Everyone enjoy!  YO


----------



## Familyof14

Thank you for the info from both of you.  The spa sounds nice.  I hope they do not move us because we really need the regular  bathroom since we have 5 adults.  Can't take a shower and have someone brushing their teeth without losing privacy.


----------



## cjsmith

> _Originally posted by coachYO & my 3 girls _
> *We just left friday morning.  Our experience was fantastic.  Sorry yours was so bad.  I upgraded to club after we got there.  $60 a night.  I never saw the club too busy that you couldn't find a place to sit or that food ran out.  We had 4 nights and and used it each day for breakfast and the evening cocktail hour and the the nightly cookies and milk ( which I thought was the cheapest of all their offerings)  They had wines and bud, budlight and peroni beers along with the assorted cheeses and meats and crackers.  We also used it for the sodas and coffee and bottled water through out the day. The staff worked very had to accomodate everyone.  I know they were over booked and had to place others in other rooms, we stayed in 2240 with a great patio over looking the bacci ball court and the villa pool.  The room is exactly the same as club level rooms.  (that's what I was told)  For the price we got our $ worth as we would eat breakfast around 9 and then my youngest would want to got back and take a nap, meds wipe her out, then grab waters and sodas on the way out around 11 ish and  with the room key get to ride all the rides we wanted and then have an early diner and then enjoy the cocktail hour then hit the pool.  I asked one of the ladies in the club about the welcoming gift and she looked us up and said we didn't qualify for it as we used the ENT rate, but then said it would be taken care of, when we got back to our room after swimming, a bottle of white and nuts were there and the beds turned down the rest of our stay with chocolates included.  The place never seemed busy until thursday night when we looked out from the cocktail hour and saw the lines for the water taxi, that did not look good, but then we didn't have to use them.  Again, sorry your stay wasn't as enjoyable as ours.
> 
> YO
> 
> 
> *




We checked in on Friday, maybe it's the weekend that makes the difference.  I do know that they were sold out over the weekend.  Sunday morning they said it was a zoo checking everyone out.  The manager had said that if only we were there during the week, our stay would have been different.


----------



## thedisneymom

Hi! I'm arriving around noon tomorrow-will you still be at PBH? See ya in the club lounge! Me -DM47,DH47,DS 21, DD15 Did you get the room number you wanted with the balcony-2663? Is it nice?


----------



## Familyof14

We arrive late Friday night (hope all rooms are not gone, but I will call to let them know we will arrive late) and we check out early Sunday morning. UGH!  Don't they have an Express checkout so that we do not have to go through the desk?  We will be on a mission to the cruise port.


----------



## GeminiMom

> _Originally posted by Familyof14 _
> *We arrive late Friday night (hope all rooms are not gone, but I will call to let them know we will arrive late) and we check out early Sunday morning. UGH!  Don't they have an Express checkout so that we do not have to go through the desk?  We will be on a mission to the cruise port. *



Familyof14,
We checked out via the TV in the room when we were there a few weeks ago.  Pulled up the information in the guest services menu on the remote, verified that all the charges were correct & checked out.  Never had to bother with the front desk!  Enjoy your stay at PB & your cruise!


----------



## Familyof14




----------



## Motherfletcher

They offer three options for check out.  It is painless.


----------



## disneyholic family

two questions (i apologize if they've been asked before):

how late are the pools open? 

where are the club level rooms located?  

oh...and where is the club level lounge located?

thanks!


----------



## coachYO & my 3 girls

Thats 3 questions.  
The beach pool until 9 or 10 and the Villa pool until 11 I believe.

Club level rooms are on the 5th & 6th floor of the Villa wing

The club lounge is on the 3rd floor, same floor you come in on to register, just down the hall from the front desk, just past the American Lounge.

You'll love the place.  YO


----------



## disneyholic family

thanks...
well this should be interesting...our very first time staying at universal...we visited the parks once 3 years ago, but didn't stay onsite... i should add that we had hated them......nevertheless, we decided to give it another chance...this time staying onsite to see what it's like...i'm looking forwards to it...especially the portofino...

is it very far from the villa wing to the club level lounge?..
does the lounge tend to get crowded?...
it's kind of exciting trying something completely new...


----------



## Motherfletcher

I think that the club lounge could be busy for the time of your stay.  I would recommend arriving early.
The villa wing can be very far from the club lounge.  I have stayed in the farthest room #2397 and thought I would never get there.  It was a hardship for my MIL.

Pools-
Beach pool-  8-10
Villa pool- 6-11
Hillside pool 8-6
I watched as they ran the people out of the beach pool right at 10 o'clock.  But I saw a guy swimming before 8 in the morning.

thedisneymom-  I think we just missed you.


----------



## disneyholic family

it's going to be really hard to drag DD and DS out of the room if the concierge lounge is that far away.....this does not bode well for our opinion of universal....talk about inconvenient...

does the hard rock hotel have concierge?....i wonder if the situation is better there....


----------



## RyGuy

disneyholic family,

HRH does have a club lounge like PBH.  It is much more convenient as it is located on the 7th floor with all the club rooms.


----------



## *Flower*

The Hard Rock isn't nearly as spread out as Portofino, but I've done concierge at HR, and I prefer Portofino (haven't done concierge there) because of the attitude.

Have fun!!


----------



## disneyholic family

hmm....wish i'd known that before..
well i'll call today and see if i can change the reservation...
somehow i doubt it as i'm sure they're booked solid considering it's a holiday weekend, but you never know...
if i can't change it, i'm sure we'll enjoy the portofino bay also...


----------



## idlewoman1

We just got back from a 2 week stay in Orlando and stayed at the Portifino for 4 days. We were in the East Wing, overlooking a garden which was just a short walk to one of the smaller pools. We loved the hotel and the boat taxi service was nice when it was running, (during lightning storms it doesn't run so you have to rely on the poor bus shuttle). Our only complaints were that the Gellato place has hours from 6:30 a.m. to 11:00 a.m. and then 4 till 11. If you arrive back from a day at the park and want something to snack on tough luck!!! ANd there are NO vending machines onsite, only a pay refrigerator in your room stocked with over proced food items and pop. The other restraunts for getting something quick close up too early as well, but other than that it was very nice. The main beach pool is very nice and the staff for serving drinks and food is very attentive. We got a AAA discount rate of $214 a night. Still pricey and you have a $6 per day self park charge if you have a rental car, which we thought should be included in the price. No laundry facilities for those staying longer than a few days, but you can walk the path to the Har Rock Hotel and use one of their 4 small washers, if available.


----------



## Patch'sD

Gellato or whatever the name is closes at 10:00 PM.  SALs Deli which sells sandwichs,  Pizza and some snacks  closes at 11:00 PM,  I think.


----------



## 714atuf

Agree with  idlewoman1, my one big complaint was that there was no where to get a snack when you get back from the park. Parks closed at 10 and Gelateria closed at 10. How many time can you eat pizza?


Question:

We had a wonderful time on our last trip in July and I wanted to write a letter telling someone how wonderful Pat at the front desk treated us. Who should I send that letter to?


----------



## Motherfletcher

Portofino Bay Hotel [PBH_Customer_Service@loewshotels.com]


----------



## Motherfletcher

I'm sorry a letter should go to:

Paul Leclerc, General Manager 
The Portofino Bay Hotel
5601 Universal Blvd
Orlando, FL 32819-7888
407-503-1000


----------



## thedisneymom

Motherfletcher-  If you could change/add anything to PBH club what would it be?  I'm curious to see what your ideas are.


----------



## Motherfletcher

I would like the Club on the same floor as the room.  I need some place to show off my silk One Fish, Two Fish pajamas.  A common complaint is how far you have walk to get to the club.
I would change the nightly offering to include something hot that kids would eat like little corn dogs, hot dogs or mac and cheese.  Maybe oatmeal in the morning.  An ice cream social at night would be nice.
The sodas and water should be in  large tubs on ice.
I would keep the club open until midnight since after the pool closes there isn't much to do at PBH.  A 24 hour Apu's Kwik E Mart would make a killing!
I would spring for a separate buffet table so you could play pool anytime.  Using the pool table for food reminds me of the Beverly Hillbillies.


----------



## thedisneymom

I am rolling on the floor laughing because I also have the one fish, two fish pj's!  Yes, kids offerings would be nice. I also hated the pool table thing. The tepid water is to keep you from taking them to the parks I was told.  Fooled them we asked for cups of ice at the counters.  Kwik e mart!  Too funny!


----------



## Motherfletcher

It's a good thing we weren't there at the same time.  They would have kicked us and all 4 fishes out!


----------



## thedisneymom

I most certainly agree!  I think having real cool themed pj's is so much fun and puts you in vacation mode. Wacko as it may seem to the concierge when you show up at dawn dressed in them.


----------



## kuklamoo

I'm leaving for PBH Aug. 17-20, anything I need to know?  We are staying Club level with a 4 and 7 year old.  I booked the hotel for my interests and relaxation, as we are staying 7 nights at the Swan in WDW right before that.  Reading the posts make me a little nervous...


----------



## Motherfletcher

Housekeeping?  Length of walk?  Offerings?  Restaurants?  What is making you the most anxious?


----------



## kuklamoo

I guess I am wondering if my children are going to enjoy themselves at the PBH after having the Disney treatment for 7 days.  Are there things to do after 7 pm?  How long does it take a family to get from their room (let's assume club level) to US and IOA if we take the water taxi.  Or is the bus faster?  
I know my DH and myself will enjoy it but my concern iswill my kids enjoy themselves?

thanks!


----------



## thedisneymom

It takes about 15 min. to go to the parks if the water taxi is there.  We only waited 10 minutes at the most when it wasn't.  As for the kids- 1 pool is open until 10 unless a storm approaches. The gameroom is another option.  The pool table is used for some breakfast items so around 8 the kids had to stop playing. You can borrow some movies in club lounge for the room and sometimes if the tv in the club lounge isn't being used you can put it on there for them.  You can also go over to Citiwalk.  there is a nice theater there.  The parks at night are always an option too!


----------



## kuklamoo

Thanks for the info.  I'm thinking that after seven days of disney, we may like the more quiet evenings at pbh!


----------



## thedisneymom

My pleasure!  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## ellieb

Does the Portofino have dive in movie nights like HRH does. 
Also do they have cabana's and how many??
I have read this thread and it seems that I may be better off staying at the Portofino instead of HRH as there have been many unhappy guest over at HRH.
Someone please help


----------



## raider93

How would you rate the Kid's Suites at PBH?  I am staying there three nights after Disney and was wondering where they were located and what ammenities they have in them.


----------



## thedisneymom

When we were there in July PBH had dive-in movies on Saturday nights. Spiderman and Independence Day. There are also 16 cabanas all around the quiet pool which is the villa pool. They are all the same and location doesn't matter.  There were never booked completely even though we were there at one of the busiest times. The cabanas are not themed and are as follows:
regular(just the cabana,chairs, 2 lounges, table, tent) 
deluxe which runs about $20 more for the tv, fruit basket, and 6 sodas of your choice or water).  You can call the hotel directly and ask for the pool area and reserve ahead. Any other questions ask away!


----------



## Motherfletcher

> _Originally posted by ellieb _
> *Does the Portofino have dive in movie nights like HRH does.
> Also do they have cabana's and how many??
> I have read this thread and it seems that I may be better off staying at the Portofino instead of HRH as there have been many unhappy guest over at HRH.
> Someone please help *



Right before we went to PBH in July there was quite a few posts complaining about PBH (Club, housekeepnig, cost, service, distance from room to elevator, etc.).
We stayed the course and went to PBH and had a good trip.  We left as the disneymom was arriving and we both had a good stay.  I'm going to HRH in Dec. and again in Jan. and I don't anticipate any problems.  If someone is treated unjustly they are more likely to post (vent) than if they had a good trip.  I don't think its likely you can go wrong (or be wronged at either hotel).  I do know that we have stayed at all 3 resorts several times and HRH still gets my kids' (11&16) vote as the best. Rock On!


----------



## ellieb

Motherfletcher- I consider you a valuable asset to these boards!!! Thank you so much for your knowledge and advise. I will stick with my HRH ressies and let you know when I get back in April how things went. Im sure it will all be fine as I seem to be always happy no matter where I am, when I am on vaca!!!!


----------



## thedisneymom

Housekeeping aside-good stay is putting it mildly.  I agree you will have a fabulous time.  We surely did! Although, meeting Motherfletcher would have been the icing on the cake! He is just too funny.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Calling for your expertise also - please check your PM's!


----------



## CPM

> _Originally posted by raider93 _
> *How would you rate the Kid's Suites at PBH?  I am staying there three nights after Disney and was wondering where they were located and what ammenities they have in them. *



The last two times we have stayed at PBH we were upgraded to kids suites. I don't like these as much as the executive suites. They only have one bathroom. But I'm certainly not going to complain when it's a free upgrade! 
They are standard king bed rooms with another room that has two twin beds in it and a closet. A very empty room. The king room also has a twin pull out chair. I have had one in the East wing near the quiet pool with a balcony and the other one was right near the boat dock on the first floor.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Are they all located in the villa wing or are some in the west wing?


----------



## *Flower*

We were upgraded to a Deluxe with Parlor, and it was lovely!!

The only hiccup we had was when our bills were dropped off. We had one bill for the bedroom and one bill for the parlor. I had to go down to the desk to get it straightened out.

I was a Loew's Blue at the time, now I'm a Platinum and haven't been able to get upgraded since.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

We have a problem with billing each time we are upgraded.


----------



## Mouselander

Just looking over some of these posts about PBH and I am getting worried! It does sound big and what is this about a pool table used for serving the food?!?  Do they allow us to bring food back to our room from the lounge?
    We let our HRH resv. go so we could try PBH.  We have stayed at RP and 3 times at HRH and LOVED them both....Just hope that things workout at PBH.


----------



## Motherfletcher

You can take food back to the room but most don't since the room is on a different floor.  My kids bought me a Simpson's TV tray for Dad's Day so I could go fetch them mass quantities of cookies (like that was going to happen).  We took sodas every time we walked by and actually left with quite a stash.  They cover the pool table and put the breakfast fruit on it in the morning and they cover it for the evening offering.  If you plan to shoot stick you need to bring your own chalk.


----------



## thedisneymom

And probably your own table too! lol All kidding aside you will have a wonderful time.  Don't let our little jokes frighten you. Motherfletcher and I can be quite wicked at times.


----------



## nkpe

Help!  We have reservations at Disney Boardwalk Inn concierge floor 12-15 for a week.  We have always stayed at Disney resorts in the past and have NEVER stepped foot on Universal.  But, this trip the kids are older (13 and 10 but we have a 3 year old too) and we are spending days at Universal.  Happened across info about PBH and it looks wonderful too.  I can get club rooms at PBH for about $250 on Expedia for the same time.  That's a savings of over $200 PER night versus BWI and Disney.  Plus, I was attracted to the benefit of getting to go to the front of the line at Universal if staying at the resort.  I would appreciate any thoughts or comments from all of you experienced Disney/Universal folks!

Thanks


----------



## thedisneymom

You will have a woderful time front of the line is everything and it is such a beautiful hotel.


----------



## Docsknotinn

Has anyone stayed at this property while visiting Disney ? I was wondering what the drive was like. I'm familiar with the area but my daily drive there was 15 years ago and I haven't returned since '96. This hotel looks great with rates that are leaving me with nearly $1500 in my pocket on a Bay room Vs a lagoon view at the GF. Planning on May 4-10.


----------



## thedisneymom

We were lucky enough to stay there for 10 days last summer-five of which were spent at Disney.  The ride was about 20-30 minutes early in the morning. You will love it here!


----------



## Docsknotinn

Thanx, My AAA agent was able to pull up rates that were much better for Disney than I could get directly from the Disney Web site. They look like even better deals for us after the 2 nd. I'm still really thinking about just staying at the Portofino this time instead of Disney because its rated so high. On the Leows web site they have a 25% room discount on 5 nights or more and that makes a very attractive rate although we only want to spend 1 day at Universal and 4 at Disney. Toying with the possability of a few days at the AKL but I really prefer not to move hotels once we get settled.


----------



## ksdave

I would stay the entire time at Portofino.  It is a truly awesome resort.  I would also do the UO parks first, because you may then change your mind and do 2-3 days of UO and less at WDW.  Overall, IMHO, the attractions at UO are better than the comparable ones at WDW, and lend themselves to second and third visits more than the mouse's.  The prime example in my mind is MIB versus Buzz Lightyear.  MIB is, by far, the better attraction.  Plus, the automatic Express access of your hotel key card will spoil you and you may not want to stand on the lines at WDW.


----------



## thedisneymom

We did the opposite. We went to all the Disney parks first so we could be spoiled by front of the line at Universal last.  This way we could break in the afternoon by the pool after arriving early at the parks(just like Motherfletcher does), and later in the evenings go back just to walk around, eat at Citiwalk, or do some more rides. This year we are planning hotel hopping at Disney but saving our last four days for Portofino. Although, it may spoil me so badly I may never go home.


----------



## Gary & Lisa

Hello!  We will be staying at the PBH for 3 nights this month (Feb 22 thru 25).  We got the double room with the Club Lounge.  They said our room overlooks the bay.  We are not sure what the double room is and we were wondering about the Club Lounge.  We wondering about the beer and wine.  Do they let you bring that back to your room and is it self serve or do we have to tip a bartender?


----------



## thedisneymom

Club lounge had food and wine and beer that is self serve and you can take it anywhere, but the lounge is so pretty that you may like to stay there. You do not have to tip concierge. As for the double room-I'm thinking 2 double beds rather than 1 king. Bay view is beautiful and close to the boatdock.


----------



## Gary & Lisa

Thanks for responding so quickly!  Do you know the hours for this Club Lounge?


----------



## thedisneymom

It opens at 7 with a delicious assortment of danish, croissants, friut, juice, coffeee, tea, and bottled water. Soda and the other beverages are offered throughout the day. My favorite was making an iced coffee for the pool. Around 10;30 is 2 kinds of smoothies and granola bars. Three o'clock is mini biscotti, tiramisu squares and mini cannolis. Five o'clock is assorted cheeses crackers, roasted veggies, 2 wines and beer. Nine PM is the cookie tray- large choc chip, white choc macadaia, oatmeal and a few chocoltes(be prompt if you want the offerings). I think it closes at 10. There are 2 computers, a tv, movies, books and cds to borrow. Also, a pool table some hours(it is used for breakfast so they set it up after dinner). They can make your dinner ressies or help you with tickets etc. My advice is to get friendly with them and you will really enjoy the club lounge-my kids still talk of the staff and the fun they had conversing with them.


----------



## tomsueg

Just wondering how folks book?  Universal Website?  Web travel (orbitz, expedia,...).  Call PBH directly?  I need to book and want to make sure I get the best rate possible.


----------



## thedisneymom

I had booked directly with Univ if I recall correctly with an entertainment rate.


----------



## tomsueg

thedisneymom said:
			
		

> I had booked directly with Univ if I recall correctly with an entertainment rate.


Thanks for the response thedisneymom


----------



## thedisneymom

It was my pleasure!


----------



## TENIA66

HELLO AGAIN

YOU ALL ARE GETTING FABULOUS RATES FOR YOUR STAY...I'M STAYING 24 THRU 26, DEPARTING 27 OF MARCH 2OO5, CURRENT RATE IS 374 FOR 2 BED QUEEN BAY VIEW......HOW DO I DO BETTER THAN THIS??? I BOOKED DIRECTLY WITH UNIVERSAL...DISCOUNT CODES ANYONE>>>>

 TENIA


----------



## seabiscuit

June 12,-June 18 Deluxe Rm $179 a night.


----------



## thedisneymom

Great deal! That's better than the entertainment rate I got last year.


----------



## harmonize4me

I booked a king deluxe at Portofino directly through universal.  When I requested West side with balcony they told me they would make a note but couldn't guarantee it and that it would depend on whether it was available when we arrive.  Does anyone have any tips on how I can increase my chances?  Also, do all balconies face the bay or pools?  Thanks!


----------



## thedisneymom

Some say at the Disney hotels to fax your room requests 4 days before your arrival. If I remember correctly the wing faces both sides because it runs between the beach pool and the bay(boatdock area). You may want to check me on this one and make sure I'm not thinking of the villa wing. Don't get your hopes up for a balcony there are very few. Either way you can't go wrong at this hotel. All views seem lovely and there are many outdoor places to sit if you don't get one of those "cherished" balconies.


----------



## Motherfletcher

I've tried the fax route at PBH at least 4 times without any luck.  The best bet is at check in and I haven't done well there either!


----------



## murrayhaven

just got off the telephone checking availability 3/21-3/23 for a standard room.  regularly $374, with the AP $249!


----------



## murrayhaven

just got off the telephone checking availability 3/21-3/23 for a standard room.  regularly $374, AP rate $249!


----------



## jamesskripchuk

Hello, 

I was wondering if anyone knew the best way for a discount during August.

We stayed at the HRH two years ago and got an awesome rate with the Entertainment card.  My wife would really like to try the Portofino Bay.  I called Universal and they told me they don't do Entertainment book discounts anymore.  The best they could do was AAA for about $255 for a Garden View.

Any suggestions.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## ksdave

Call and ask what the Preferred Annual Passholders rate is.  It is usually a pretty substantial discount.  If you find a great rate, buy the PAP online before you go.  Then you can also get discounts with the PAP on park tickets for the rest of your family, 20% off all merchandise, food discounts, free parking, etc., etc.


----------



## harmonize4me

Hi! My husband and I will be staying at the Portofino end of May.  I requested a Deluxe King on the West Side after reading many helpful posts here.  Just wondering if any of you have stayed in a particular room that you really loved and would reccomend.  Something romantic - maybe had a view of water with balcony.  I know these are few and far in between but I figure it never hurts to ask right?  Thanks!


----------



## thedisneymom

Someone on this thread mentioned a king room with a bay view room 2333(not sure if its a deluxe). You can check with PBH by calling them directly and ask about bay view rooms and numbers.


----------



## JessicaR

harmonize4me said:
			
		

> Hi! My husband and I will be staying at the Portofino end of May.  I requested a Deluxe King on the West Side after reading many helpful posts here.  Just wondering if any of you have stayed in a particular room that you really loved and would reccomend.  Something romantic - maybe had a view of water with balcony.  I know these are few and far in between but I figure it never hurts to ask right?  Thanks!




Read here


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

Is there a coin operated laundry at PBH?
Thanks


----------



## JessicaR

MICKEY'S DREAMERS said:
			
		

> Is there a coin operated laundry at PBH?
> Thanks




No, not at PBH, they do have washers and dryers at RPR and HRH. You could plan a few hours at one of these hotels by the pool and bring your laundry. They allow pool hopping.

They have dry cleaning and laundry services at Portofino and it is very expensive.


----------



## Kaitysmom

I am a newby to USO and have booked a AAA Bay View Room (two queens) for three nights in December for $227.20.  How does this sound?  I have opted not to go for club as there are too many negative reports here and we will probably be spending a lot more time at the parks as we haven't been in so long.  Do you think we'll have any chances of getting a balcony or are these only offered for the suites?  Is the West Wing the way to go for easier boat access?


----------



## thedisneymom

You can request a balcony but it is not guaranteed(there aren't many). The west wing is the way to go if you want close to the boatdocks. You have requested a very nice location with a lovely view. Enjoy!


----------



## GRUMPYMOMOF3

Can anyone tell me about the kids suites.we are planning a trip next april and we are a family of 5(three girls,11,11,7)and wonder if we should go with the kids suite or just a deluxe room.


----------



## thedisneymom

The kid's suite has a separate bedroom with 2 twin beds and an extra tv .The main room has a king bed I believe. The deluxe is 2 queen beds I would go for the extra room kid's suite to give you a little privacy. You also won't have to watch cartoons.


----------



## SamR

The kids' suite is a bit pricey, but if you can get a rate you are comfortable with, it is a very nice choice for families.  A very nice room for mom and dad, and a second themed room with two twin beds, a TV, and a video cassette player. 

We stayed in a kids' suite at PBH for a trip to USO about a year-and-a-half ago.  I took a few pictures in the room...You can view them at: Portofino Bay Pictures 

Enjoy your trip planning!


----------



## JessicaR

SamR, your pictures are lovely! I especially love the picture of the bay overlooking the piazza! Just beautiful and it brings back great memories.  

A little more info on the kidsuite...
Usually for the $ of a kidsuite you can book 2 garden/bayview rooms. That gives you 2 bathrooms and lots more room. Ask about connecting rooms. If the kidsuite is what you desire it is not the same as the deluxe rooms. The kidsuites are std rooms with an extra kids room (small) I think the room is 700 sq, ft. A deluxe is 500. I like the deluxe bathrooms best but its not a huge reason to book that room.

We book a deluxe for 4 and we're very comfortable.


----------



## SamR

> SamR, your pictures are lovely! I especially love the picture of the bay overlooking the piazza!


Thanks!  The bay area at PBH is beautiful at night, and even more so at Christmas.  It's the perfect place for a romantic after-dinner stroll   - Of course, we had three kids in tow, so that wasn't gonna happen!


----------



## thedisneymom

SamR
I have to tell you that seeing your pictures made me feel that I was there again,but seeing the Christmas tree makes want  another trip this coming Christmas! It was so beautiful!


----------



## Terthunkin

Hello.  We stayed at RP when it first opened and loved it.  We're going back the first of June for three days.  I have RP for military rate of $160 and PB club level military rate of $270.  We have two boys, 12 and 13 so I'm thinking we'll eat $100 of food daily in the club.  Is it convenient enough to go back and forth to the parks to return to the hotel for food?  Last time we were at RP we were so thrilled with the FOTL that we spent five days in the parks, open till close, re-riding all the great attractions.  I guess I'd like an update on the club amenities and if people who have stayed there recently used them.  Thanks,  Terri.


----------



## thedisneymom

It takes about 20 minutes from the park to Portofino. For $100 more a day use lots of soda, coffeee, and water.Also, take advantage of the terrific breakfast offerings, and there are only some smoked cold-cut type meats and a variety of cheeses from 5-7-NO hot foods. Then cookies at 9PM. If you aren't in the parks there are smoothies and energy type bars at 11:30 as well. Enjoy!


----------



## mousemaniac

Do only the deluxe rooms come with a balcony or do some of the standard rooms also have a balcony?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Duanerice

This is from my trip report I posted today:

Portifino Bay August 3  6, 2005

We just returned from 3 great nights at Portifino Bay.  It was our 25th anniversary so needless to say; we did not have any kids with us .  These was a relaxing trip to rest up and recharge our batteries.  We have been to Universal many times so we dont have the need to go when they open and stay until they close.  We usually only go for a few hours everyday, usually at night.  That is unless I make one of my solo ride everything you can in 3 hours trips.  

Arrived at the hotel about 3:30 p.m. on Wednesday.  I love the view as you are driving in.  Kind of takes your breath away. I never got tired of seeing it as we returned on the boat.  

Anyway, I had high hope for a nice room since it was our anniversary and I had called earlier and had even fax a letter to the front desk the day before (including our marriage license).  We had a Bay View King room reserved.  I had asked for the West wing or even an upgrade if any were available.  I did say I was more than willing to pay for it, so I wasnt asking for anything for free.

This was a surprise for my wife.  She knew we were going to Orlando, but not that we were staying at the Portifino.  I would have thought that when we checked in that they might start out with Happy Anniversary.  The person that checked us in didnt even know it was out anniversary.  When we checked in there were no west wing rooms available.  There were no upgrades available, no suites, nothing.  Could be true, but I doubt it.  The hotel wasnt that crowded on Wednesday.  Cant say that on Saturday as it was a zoo.  Oh yea, the self parking is great.  Very convenient, right at the hotel.  Not out of the way at all.

We were offered a Club Room for $80 additional per night, but decided we didnt want it.  First of all we wouldnt use the services very much, second, it was queen beds not a king,  but more importantly we didnt want to be in that area of the hotel.  When I think Club room, I think many, many kids in the hallways, the room next door and at the Club Room.  Nothing wrong with that, but we were looking for a quieter hotel stay this time.  

We were assigned room 1464 in the East wing.  After staying there, I would dont think Id want the West wing.  This side was much quieter than the West side.  We were able to see the fireworks from our room the nights we were in the room.  The walk to the boat was nothing, especially considering how long youll be walking in the park.  I guess if you went to the pool a lot with kids you might want the West wing.  But, we prefer to stay away form all that excitement.

The room was nice, great view.  I cannot complain about the room or location.  It is showing signs of wear and tear though. Probably needs a makeover pretty soon.  The bed was comfortable with a choice of pillows.  The coffee maker is a saving grace in the morning.  Shortly after we arrived in the room, they brought the flowers that I ordered through the concierge a few days before.  

We never did eat in any of the restaurants at the hotel. We were just never there at eating time.  We did have a hot fudge sundae on 2 of the nights from the little place downstairs.  AWESOME!  Unfortunately they close at 10:00 p.m.  If they stayed open, I bet they would be packed from 10:00  11:00 or so as people come back from the parks.


----------



## gooman

I stayed at this hotel last OCt for Halloween Horror Nights, well we stayed for half a night. The room we had was a dump, from ceiling to floors, chairs and bedding were nasty. You would not of wanted to even sit on a chair. We switched rooms and it was worse!! I tried to get comfortable but felt my skin crawling and we decided to leave at 3am. This is after driving straight 12 hours. I stayed at the Holiday Inn on International Dr., much better.

I think all the on-site hotels are just trashed and not kept up. Portofino is in bad need of a renovation and so soon. They really should hire a better maintenance and maid staff to keep the place clean.

Wouldn't reccomend you drink or eat anything in the mini-bar. No telling how long it's been in there. Bet you could find something in one of them form when the hotel first opened. 

I'll never ever stay at an on-site resort at USF. Stay somewhere cheaper and just buy the Express Passes if you want them. Sometimes you don't even need it.


----------



## MycatlovesEeyore

DW will travelling to PBH for a conference in a few weeks.  She has a "very important and pressing" question.  How are the hair dryers in the rooms?  Are they typical hotel quality or are they nicer.  DW has very hard to dry hair, so she is wondering whether or not to take her hair dryer as we will be travelling with two children and four adults.  Suitcase space is at a premium.


----------



## dpuck1998

gooman said:
			
		

> I stayed at this hotel last OCt for Halloween Horror Nights, well we stayed for half a night. The room we had was a dump, from ceiling to floors, chairs and bedding were nasty. You would not of wanted to even sit on a chair. We switched rooms and it was worse!! I tried to get comfortable but felt my skin crawling and we decided to leave at 3am. This is after driving straight 12 hours. I stayed at the Holiday Inn on International Dr., much better.
> 
> I think all the on-site hotels are just trashed and not kept up. Portofino is in bad need of a renovation and so soon. They really should hire a better maintenance and maid staff to keep the place clean.
> 
> Wouldn't reccomend you drink or eat anything in the mini-bar. No telling how long it's been in there. Bet you could find something in one of them form when the hotel first opened.
> 
> I'll never ever stay at an on-site resort at USF. Stay somewhere cheaper and just buy the Express Passes if you want them. Sometimes you don't even need it.



LOL


----------



## Daryl

Wow, I've never stayed in a better kept hotel and I've been a guest there about 10 times. I will say this, if you are arriving late, call, speak to a manager and make sure they hold your room. Gooman had some really bad luck, here's hoping your next trip is better!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Daryl, 

Its his first post...I really doubt its at all true....my best guess is he is trying to keep people from going there!!  Pretty lame ehh...


----------



## boomer626

I noticed on the Loews website (press release info.) that all rooms at the PBH are undergoing renovation from September through November.  Mostly updating the design of furnishings and carpet. Sounds pretty good.


----------



## boomer626

Spoke to PBH front desk today and room renovations are ahead of schedule.  Should be completed by end of October now instead of November.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Hello!

We stayed at the PBH back in October 2001 and really enjoyed it.  We are thinking of staying there again this spring... what has changed over the last 4 years?  Do they still have that awesome buffet dinner?  Thanks!!!


----------



## thedisneymom

The hotel is still beautiful and there is a buffet at one of the hotel restaurants. I think Friday night is a character dinner.When you call for ressies they can help in that area. There is also sit down dinners at Mama Dellas and the new Bice. Don't forget about the pizza place too! Enjoy.


----------



## Muffy

boomer626 said:
			
		

> Spoke to PBH front desk today and room renovations are ahead of schedule.  Should be completed by end of October now instead of November.



Wow, great news!

Where is the buffet at PBH?  TIA

Muffy


----------



## boomer626

Trattoria del Porto has a breakfast buffet.  Not sure about lunch or dinner - I don't think so.


----------



## thedisneymom

Yes, they also have a breakfast and lunch buffet. The Friday and Saturday buffets have meat dish selections whereas, the weekday is a pasta buffet only. The dessert table is great! Check if Friday is still character dinner-Scooby Doo and Woodywoodpecker.


----------



## Lives4Disney

Hi,   I booked our first ever Universal trip for March 23 - 26.  (Just a quickie before heading to WDW for a week)  In over 30 trips to WDW, we have never tried Universal.   

Just wanted to subscribe to this thread as I have less than no idea about anything Universal.  PBH was the only hotel available so I snagged it. Can't believe it, as it is so early!!! 

The restaurants sound awesome!!  Gotta try Mama Della's! 

I have 3 kids and booked a club level deluxe room.  It sounds like it is pretty large, but I am interested in a kid suite with club level priviliges.  Any  of those exist??  

Also, I was reading the other threads and it sounds like there are lots of stairs and the resort is pretty spread out.  I have a daughter that is vision impaired and uses a white cane.  Steps/stairs are not good for her.    Does anybody have a recommendation for a room or area of the hotel that is closest to elevators and the lounge maybe, too????  Is there a better resort choice for us if something opens up?

Thanks for any advice & info!!  

Lives4Disney


----------



## boomer626

Just returned from Portafino, and discovered that many of the club/deluxe rooms now have pull-out sofas.  We cancelled the roll-away we had ordered. I think these were added as part of the recent remodeling - in fact we had to have maintenance come in and remove the packing straps from the sofa bed because it had never beed used and wouldn't open.  The front desk seemed to indicate that not all the rooms had them, so this should be a request if you have a party of five.  The newly remodeled rooms in the Villa wing were really beautiful.


----------



## littleEinsteins4

Hello, I'm new to this thread, thanks for all the great info. just a few questions, What is the lowest $$$ season to go? What months? Also is there transport to dis? Is it kid friendly?
Ana


----------



## dorisdvu

Lives4Disney said:
			
		

> Hi,   I booked our first ever Universal trip for March 23 - 26.  (Just a quickie before heading to WDW for a week)  In over 30 trips to WDW, we have never tried Universal.
> 
> Just wanted to subscribe to this thread as I have less than no idea about anything Universal.  PBH was the only hotel available so I snagged it. Can't believe it, as it is so early!!!
> 
> The restaurants sound awesome!!  Gotta try Mama Della's!
> 
> I have 3 kids and booked a club level deluxe room.  It sounds like it is pretty large, but I am interested in a kid suite with club level priviliges.  Any  of those exist??
> 
> Also, I was reading the other threads and it sounds like there are lots of stairs and the resort is pretty spread out.  I have a daughter that is vision impaired and uses a white cane.  Steps/stairs are not good for her.    Does anybody have a recommendation for a room or area of the hotel that is closest to elevators and the lounge maybe, too????  Is there a better resort choice for us if something opens up?
> 
> Thanks for any advice & info!!
> 
> Lives4Disney



What rate did you get for PBH 3-23-3-26?


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

The hair dryers are new and okay, but not for very long or thick hair.


----------



## Lives4Disney

dorisdvu said:
			
		

> What rate did you get for PBH 3-23-3-26?




Doris - I am now getting an AP rate of $369/nt for a deluxe club level room.  My rate started at $439, dropped to $395 with AP, and then I checked a couple of weeks ago and the AP rate dropped to my current rate.  I will keep checking!  

If you go to the Loews hotels website and put in the APH code when you check room rates, you can see availablity.

I bought the AP for the room discounts and other discounts - dining, shopping, parking etc.  

Lives4Disney


----------



## dorisdvu

Lives4Disney said:
			
		

> Doris - I am now getting an AP rate of $369/nt for a deluxe club level room.  My rate started at $439, dropped to $395 with AP, and then I checked a couple of weeks ago and the AP rate dropped to my current rate.  I will keep checking!
> 
> If you go to the Loews hotels website and put in the APH code when you check room rates, you can see availablity.
> 
> I bought the AP for the room discounts and other discounts - dining, shopping, parking etc.
> 
> Lives4Disney



Thanks for the info.  I'm going to be there during that time as well.  My rate is $344 per night for a Deluxe Queen room.  This was the WinterLoews rate.  I have AAA but this rate was cheaper.  I found a cheaper price yesterday on several websites for $306 per night and completed the "Best Rate Pledge" info on the Loews website.  So far I haven't heard anything.  I had just made my reservations a few hours before, so I made the 24 hour window.  The rates on the other websites have gone up today.  Hopefully they will stand behind their "Best Rate Pledge".  We'll see.


----------



## mkymouse4ever

Just read in frommers' travel guide that one pool is only for suite and concierge guest?  I thought they changed this, anyone know?

thanks, mky


----------



## Fan2CSkr

It used to be that only those guests you listed could use the Villa Pool. It hasnt been that way in years. The Villa Pool is also where they have their cabanas and all hotel guests may use this pool.


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Does anyone know how to check military rates on their website?


----------



## lindalinda

Code for military rates is MIL


----------



## *Flower*

Is the military rate only good for active duty personnel or can retired military use the rate also?


----------



## Sashbear

What is an AP rate?  How do you get this?  I have booked the PB for the first week of April.  A club floor room for $409 a night gulp!  (And the last night is actually $479 a night!)  I am finding the rates a bit steep...can I do better?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks so much...


----------



## lindalinda

AP rate is for Annual Pass holders.  You put in APH as the code.  You can try it and see if it would get you a better rate, but thats spring break so I'm not sure if any would still be available by now (kinda doubt it).  Anyway, for next time, you can find discounted rates with the AP that can make up for the cost of the pass, plus you get discount on merchandise and food.


----------



## Sashbear

So this would be an annual pass to Orlando Studios that I would need to buy to get a discount on their hotels?


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Sashbear said:
			
		

> So this would be an annual pass to Orlando Studios that I would need to buy to get a discount on their hotels?



Its called a 2-Park Preferred Annual Pass and you can find it and all the discounts it provides here. http://www.universalorlando.com/annualpass/index.php.html


----------



## Sashbear

So does only the person booking the room need to have the pass then?  (I am asking as we actually get 5 consecutive night of Universal passes for the stay)...


----------



## minijaffacake

Hi

I am trying to find the best deal at the moment for a deluxe room at the PBH in October. Virgin Holidays have run out of their deluxe room allocation and so am going to have to book direct if I want a deluxe. I have signed up for the Loews membership and will buy a Preferred Annual Pass to get the benefit of the discounts. I have been onto the Loews website and I wondered if anybody could tell me how much tax is payable on top of the daily room rate? The website states 2 amounts, 6.5% and 5% and then says more taxes apply!! I dont want to go ahead with the booking to find that the $296 room rate increases hugely with the amount of tax added on.

Thanks


----------



## Motherfletcher

Add the two for a total of 11.5%.


----------



## Lives4Disney

minijaffacake said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I am trying to find the best deal at the moment for a deluxe room at the PBH in October. Virgin Holidays have run out of their deluxe room allocation and so am going to have to book direct if I want a deluxe. I have signed up for the Loews membership and will buy a Preferred Annual Pass to get the benefit of the discounts. I have been onto the Loews website and I wondered if anybody could tell me how much tax is payable on top of the daily room rate? The website states 2 amounts, 6.5% and 5% and then says more taxes apply!! I dont want to go ahead with the booking to find that the $296 room rate increases hugely with the amount of tax added on.
> 
> Thanks



*Helpful hint* - *Print out your email from PBH with your rate info on it and bring it with you.*I just got back from my first stay at PBH and was not too happy because they did not honor my APH rate. This room discount was the only reason I purchased an AP to UO.  I won't go back.  I did not have my email printed out to PROVE to them (as they wanted proof from me) that my rate was $369/nt.  They basically said "tough" to me when I told them I called the middle of January and received a lower rate.  It is not much money, but the principal of the thing and their snotty attitude didn't help, either.  I was NOT impressed with their customer service at all.  It was not my favorite hotel.   Oh well....we moved on to the GF for 9 nights and had a dream vacation there.

Lives4Disney


----------



## Motherfletcher

Frequently asked PBH questions:
*Pool Hours*
Beach Pool Sun.-Thurs. 8am-8pm,  Fri.&Sat. 8am-10pm
Cabana rental $75
Villa Pool 6am-11pm
Cabana rental $75 with Deluxe upgrade an additional $25
Hillside Pool 8am-8pm
Dive-In Movies Saturday at dusk
Game Room 8am-12 midnight
Concierge desk 7am-10pm


----------



## Motherfletcher

Room assignment thread:
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=669284


----------



## thedisneymom

Are they still at the villa pool? Has anyone been there recently and whats showing. Weather has canceled every evening's movies last year and I'm hoping for a glimpse this year. Anyone know the hot club items at PBH recently? Thanks!


----------



## goNDmay9

thedisneymom said:
			
		

> Are they still at the villa pool? Has anyone been there recently and whats showing. Weather has canceled every evening's movies last year and I'm hoping for a glimpse this year. Anyone know the hot club items at PBH recently? Thanks!


 Not sure where the dive in movie is.  They were not showing them when we were there.  

As for the hot club items - We just got back and we had fried ravioli for Tuesday night and stuffed mushrooms on Wednesday night.  Not sure of the other nights cause we were not there in time.  The cheese / meat tray was nice too.  Cold cuts and cheese and crackers.  Decent snack.


----------



## yourgoingagain?

Does anyone have the e-mail address for the manager at the PBH?

I'm a Loew's Platinum member so we automatically get the suite upgrade and have even been bumped to Villa suite a couple of times. On a trip this November (will be my 4th to PBH in 2006) I'm bringing my sister and her husband. I already have a 2 bedroom portofino suite for 3 nights (requested a balcony) but I want to see if there is anything special that can be done. I am taking her as a way of showing my gratitude for her taking care of my brother while he was dying of cancer. She has tried to be the mother of the family since ouur mothr passed away several years ago. I just am trying to make it as nice as possible. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

I would make sure you get her to attend the Opera Singing at night.  I am almost certain that if you tell the manager you would like a special table set up they will.


----------



## Maria395712

I am plat so what do I book to get an upgrade to a villa parlor
maria


----------



## LOVETHATPOLY

Dive-in movie was "Madagascar" last week.


----------



## krissyb

Definatley splurge and stay at the PBH. The decorations are magnificant. We have a hugh Christmas tree, and the Italian atmosphere is amazing. You will enjoy yourself.


----------



## damo

What is a villa suite?  Can 5 people sleep in one?


----------



## Motherfletcher

The Villa Suite is a parlor that has a living room, a kitchenette, a bathroom with shower, an 8 person dining table and its connected to a deluxe king on one end and a deluxe double queen on the other.  The dining, living and bedrooms all have separate balconies.  With the double queen we slept 5 with ease.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Motherfletcher said:
			
		

> The Villa Suite is a parlor that has a living room, a kitchenette, a bathroom with shower, an 8 person dining table and its connected to a deluxe king on one end and a deluxe double queen on the other.  The dining, living and bedrooms all have separate balconies.  With the double queen we slept 5 with ease.




One time the villa suite we stayed in didnt have any balconies but it did have floor to ceiling windows overlooking the bay. What a GREAT suite!


----------



## Motherfletcher

True.  The best ones are on the top floor of the West wing and they have balconies.


----------



## roe

Do you have to request a refrigerator in the standard rooms at PBH or do they automatically have them?


----------



## yourgoingagain?

you have to make a request


----------



## Motherfletcher

Our Villa Suite had a fridge but that's abnormal.


----------



## disneyloveNY

I was at PBH 9/15-9/19 in a deluxe room which had a fridge without asking for it.


----------



## Scrappy Annie

Good Evening Universal DISer's. I am in the process of recuiting Cheerleaders for the WPASADI Contest to begin sometime tommorrow!! Our Team is representing the Orlando Hotels, Universal (THE BIG U) and SeaWorld Boards!!! Please consider being an Audience Member and Cheerleader! Our Team is the Best and can use our support!!!! Other Boards have Had a Huge Turn Out for Cheerleaders and I know that we can scrap up a few more of you!!! We are going to Have a BLAST and hope you will Join us for the Ride!!! Just Click on the Link in my Signature and Stop in to Say Hello!!!!! Hope to See You There!!!!!


----------



## mhogan

My family of 8 will be staying at the Portofino Bay Hotel in February 2007 and we have booked two adjoining Bay View rooms with the APH rate of $164/night. Is it worth it to pay an additional $20/night to go to a Deluxe Room? Or $100 more for a club level room?

It will be 4 adults and 4 teenage boys so any thoughts on whether the additional cost is warranted would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance for your help !!!


----------



## LOLA2

We have a deluxe queen with pullout sofa sleeper booked for October.  Can anyone please tell me what the pull out is like?  A Singe or double?  Aslo if I want to be on West side do I request now, a couple days before hand or when I check in?  I want to be close to boat dock and beach pool.  Also waht kind of views do these rooms offer?

Thanks


----------



## LakeAriel

mhogan said:


> My family of 8 will be staying at the Portofino Bay Hotel in February 2007 and we have booked two adjoining Bay View rooms with the APH rate of $164/night. Is it worth it to pay an additional $20/night to go to a Deluxe Room? Or $100 more for a club level room?
> 
> It will be 4 adults and 4 teenage boys so any thoughts on whether the additional cost is warranted would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help !!!




That seems like an incredible price! I was quoted $260 something, AAA, for August. Is February value season at Universal or does it really pay to get one APH?


----------



## damo

mhogan said:


> My family of 8 will be staying at the Portofino Bay Hotel in February 2007 and we have booked two adjoining Bay View rooms with the APH rate of $164/night. Is it worth it to pay an additional $20/night to go to a Deluxe Room? Or $100 more for a club level room?
> 
> It will be 4 adults and 4 teenage boys so any thoughts on whether the additional cost is warranted would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help !!!



When in Feb. is that.  We have ressies for late Feb. and our rate is about $100 higher!!!


----------



## mhogan

We are going to be there in Mid February. I think the APH discount ends on the 16th of February.  With the rates as reasonable as they are, I didn't know if it was worth it to request deluxe rooms instead of Bay rooms in the west wing?

If anyone has any advice, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks !!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

LOLA2 said:


> We have a deluxe queen with pullout sofa sleeper booked for October.  Can anyone please tell me what the pull out is like?  A Singe or double?  Aslo if I want to be on West side do I request now, a couple days before hand or when I check in?  I want to be close to boat dock and beach pool.  Also waht kind of views do these rooms offer?
> 
> Thanks



The pullout is a queen. They are comfortable. I would make your requests on your reservations now and a few days prior call to confirm your requests. You can request a view of the beach pool or the bay some have villa pool views too. You could also request a balcony or patio although they are not in abundance and not guaranteed. The deluxe rooms at Portofino are great!


----------



## googler

Is there a fee for the fitness center? If you're lowesfirst does it make a difference?  What if you are lowesfirts, but you can't add your lowesfirst number to your res becuase your there for a convention?




Motherfletcher said:


> I'm sitting in the club lounge with my 2 kids and 2 club staffers.  There has been several kids here this afternoon but they just brought out the 9 o'clock cookies and milk  and no one is here to eat them but us!
> We are watching 50 First Dates and playing on the computers.
> This morning at 6 I got my son up and we went to the fitness center.  I am surprised that this amenity has not made the reviews.  The steam room is awesome and the sauna is nice as well.  I kind of stumbled on the co-ed whirlpool which is a "must do".  I know when I suggested the fitness center as an option to the in room bath facilities it was frowned upon based on the room cost but the spa is ten times as nice as the deluxe bathrooms on club level.  The service and the facilities are nothing less than elegant.  Six in the morning is the perfect time to have the place to yourself.
> I have to go get some more of those macadamia cookies!


----------



## Motherfletcher

googler!

There is a fee for the fitness center.  I have never paid it but I think it is $12 per day.  The fitness center is free if you are Club level or Loews First members.  My last visit was work related and I was awarded my Loew's First priviledges and was upgraded to a suite.  We have had discount rates that include APH, FLO and FAN and still received LF amenities so I don't see why you can't add your LF number at check in.


----------



## googler

Thanks for the kind welcome - I was thinking of trying to add the number at check-in.  I called to add my number and they said that since it was for a convention (group rate) that I couldn't add my number to the reservation.  

Perhaps I should call the front desk with my number the day before or the morning of my reservation to add it...  What do you think?

I also just called the hotel to ask about the fee for the fitness center.  $12 is correct.  I asked if it was waived for for LowesFirst memebers - no.  The lady even called the front desk to verify.  I told her I thought I had read on the website that is was free for members.  She said, nope.  I just told her thanks and hung up.  

Has anyone else had experience with adding their number to a group rate reservation?  This is one where I am not even paying for it myself directly.   All the rooms are being paid by the company running the convention.  

Thanks again!





Motherfletcher said:


> googler!
> 
> There is a fee for the fitness center.  I have never paid it but I think it is $12 per day.  The fitness center is free if you are Club level or Loews First members.  My last visit was work related and I was awarded my Loew's First priviledges and was upgraded to a suite.  We have had discount rates that include APH, FLO and FAN and still received LF amenities so I don't see why you can't add your LF number at check in.


----------



## Motherfletcher

http://www.loews-first.com/loewsfirst_benefits.asp

The LF website says access to the fitness center for all LF Members (even Blue or brand new members).  I'd try to add your LF number at check in.  I did this my first stay at PBH and they added it.  I wasn't using a "qualifying" rate either.  I've added the number at other Loew's hotel locations at check in as well without incident.


----------



## googler

Thanks again - We'll see how it goes - it would be easier if I actually had the card. I'm going to have to just tell them the number.  I've also been upgraded to Platinum (comped from HH Diamond), but LowesFirst said that wouldn't show up in the system for about 4 weeks.  They could call the hotel directly and inform them of my status, but they wont do it for this stay since it's a  "non-qualifying stay."


----------



## googler

I took a closer look at the benefits page: loews-first.com/loewsfirst_benefits.asp (add www at the beginning
and it seems to me that a "non-qualifying rate" only applies to the Partner Rewards and Eligibility.  For example. There is no asterick or other footnote for "access to the fitness center."  I tried calling the front desk to have them add my Platinum number to my reservation - no go.

Anyone else read it this way?  Think I have a case?






googler said:


> Thanks again - We'll see how it goes - it would be easier if I actually had the card. I'm going to have to just tell them the number.  I've also been upgraded to Platinum (comped from HH Diamond), but LowesFirst said that wouldn't show up in the system for about 4 weeks.  They could call the hotel directly and inform them of my status, but they wont do it for this stay since it's a  "non-qualifying stay."


----------



## Fan2CSkr

googler said:


> I took a closer look at the benefits page: loews-first.com/loewsfirst_benefits.asp (add www at the beginning
> and it seems to me that a "non-qualifying rate" only applies to the Partner Rewards and Eligibility.  For example. There is no asterick or other footnote for "access to the fitness center."  I tried calling the front desk to have them add my Platinum number to my reservation - no go.
> 
> Anyone else read it this way?  Think I have a case?



I havent read any posts regarding anyone denied access to the fitness centers when not booked under a qualifying rate. Technically entrance to the fitness center using your loews first membership is considered a benefit of one using a qualifying rate. Personally, I wouldnt sweat it at all. I've been going for years and have never been questioned when entering the fitness center at any of the three.

As far as getting your # applied, I would wait till you check in.

http://www.loews-first.com/loewsfirst_terms.asp
LoewsFirst benefits and mileage or points awards are based upon completion of a qualifying stay at any Loews Hotel. A qualifying stay is any rate published by the hotel. Group, negotiated, third party, government, Universal Passholder and Universal Florida residents rates do not qualify. Not valid with any other discount program, coupon, complimentary or promotional offer. 

Benefits:
Access to the Fitness Center
Welcome Amenity
Free room upgrade
Late Checkout
Guaranteed Availability
Partner Rewards


----------



## magical4us4

How busy is Presidential weekend?  Do the crowds tend to get huge, and if we stay at PBH, do we really get on the rides quicker than those staying off property?


----------



## yourgoingagain?

yes, as a guest of one of the 3 on-site resorts you will get front of the line access by showing your resort room key. It really doesn't matter how crowded it will be so enjoy!


----------



## doubletroublemom

Hi:

I just got upgraded to Loews First Platinum    I was able to get a free upgrade to a Portofino Suite.  I know that the bedroom portion will have 2 queens.  Does anyone know if the parlor area has a pull-out couch?  I was hoping not to have to sleep in the same room as the kids  
I couldn't tell from the room layout that I found.  Also, it looks like we'll be getting 2 bathrooms.  Is that true?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Fan2CSkr

doubletroublemom said:


> Hi:
> 
> I just got upgraded to Loews First Platinum    I was able to get a free upgrade to a Portofino Suite.  I know that the bedroom portion will have 2 queens.  Does anyone know if the parlor area has a pull-out couch?  I was hoping not to have to sleep in the same room as the kids
> I couldn't tell from the room layout that I found.  Also, it looks like we'll be getting 2 bathrooms.  Is that true?
> 
> Thanks a bunch



Congrats on the upgrade! The parlor has a pullout double/queen sleeper sofa. There are 2 bathrooms too.


----------



## doubletroublemom

Thanks....sounds like I won't have to see the kids at all!!!


----------



## damo

doubletroublemom said:


> Thanks....sounds like I won't have to see the kids at all!!!



That is the same upgrade we are getting.  When are you going?  We are going late Feb. and plan on taking lots of pictures.

Since we will have two teens along, it will be wonderful having the extra bathroom and television.


----------



## calgarygary

We have been upgraded to a parlor suite for our stay this July and got a pretty decent rate through AAA.  I have searched for pictures of the parlor area but can't seem to see any.  Where can I find pictures of the parlor.  Also, does anyone know why the maximum occupancy is 5 if you get the 2 queen beds and a double pull out couch.


----------



## momof2inPA

Is $239 an ok rate for the end of June? I think I can try for a suite, but DH lost his card. Can you just call Loews and have them look it up?


----------



## Fan2CSkr

momof2inPA said:


> Is $239 an ok rate for the end of June? I think I can try for a suite, but DH lost his card. Can you just call Loews and have them look it up?



Gardenview room? I dont think thats too bad at all for high season. Ask about AAA and super saver rates too. You can call Loews First # and they will issue a replacement as well as tell you your # over the phone.


----------



## momof2inPA

Fan2CSkr said:


> Gardenview room? I dont think thats too bad at all for high season. Ask about AAA and super saver rates too. You can call Loews First # and they will issue a replacement as well as tell you your # over the phone.



Oh thanks. I'll call tomorrow. That is a AAA rate, and I think you can still ask for an upgrade with the AAA rate, can't you?


----------



## Fan2CSkr

momof2inPA said:


> Oh thanks. I'll call tomorrow. That is a AAA rate, and I think you can still ask for an upgrade with the AAA rate, can't you?



Yes you get all Loews first benefits with a AAA rate. The suite upgrade at booking is for platinum but gold can get an upgrade to a premium room at booking. Both are based on availability.


----------



## TigerLilly's Mom

I just booked a portifino suite for March 1 - 5.  I am pretty excited, as we have never stayed there.  I would not say it is our first choice, but everything seemed to booked up and we could only get a suite upgrade (necessary for the kids) at the Portifino.  I refuse to say what I paid for this room  , but I just cannot take this New Hampshire weather any longer.  I really need some fresh warm air, and sunshine.

We have stayed at the HRH and RPR before, so I am interested to see how the PBH compares.  I know the space will be nice - I read somewhere that there are two bathrooms, is this true?  We are not in a villa suite, just a regular.  Also, how about balconies?  TIA !


----------



## yourgoingagain?

Yes there are 2 bathrooms (one in parlor and one in bedroom). I asked the front desk once if any of the parlor suites had balconies and was told they do not. I hope the weathers nice when you arrive.


----------



## disneyfan67

momof2inPA said:


> Is $239 an ok rate for the end of June? I think I can try for a suite, but DH lost his card. Can you just call Loews and have them look it up?




I was going to stay originally at the RPH in July on the AAA rate for about 200 dollars a night, give or take a couple dollars. HRH didn't have any AAA rate rooms left, so no dice there. I put my reservation on a 24 hold for RPH and talked it over with the wife. I called back the next day to book it and on a whim, I asked if they had any rooms at the AAA rate left at the PBH. I thought they would have had none left, but I was able to get a garden view room at $239 a night and booked it that day. I thought it was a good rate for what I'm getting and the PBH has a lot bigger rooms than the 335 sq feet I was going to get at the RPH. I'm really looking forward to staying at the PBH and checking out that beautiful resort. All I need to do is buy my park tickets and figure out what restaurants I want to try. I'm getting my list kind of narrowed down for the two nights I'll be there.


----------



## calgarygary

disneyfan67, I don't know if you are a Loews First member, if not, visit their website and join the loyalty program as your perks start with your first stay and AAA rates qualify.  It could give you a room upgrade at check in.


----------



## disneyfan67

calgarygary said:


> disneyfan67, I don't know if you are a Loews First member, if not, visit their website and join the loyalty program as your perks start with your first stay and AAA rates qualify.  It could give you a room upgrade at check in.





I'm a member but they haven't sent me a card yet. I joined a while back and have the number, but ended up calling them to get one sent to my house. I hope it arrives soon. I been reading some info on these boards and from what I can tell, I shouldn't get my hopes up about an upgrade on my first visit. It would be nice though.


----------



## LOLA2

We booked a deluxe room with sofa sleeper for October.  Are these rooms in a particular wing or or they spread out?  Hoping to be close to family pool.  Also, since we are going to be doing HHN in October does anyone know about daycare.  We will have a 12 yo and 6 yo.  Do they serve dinner.  Do they give pager?  Is security pretty good?  Is there somewhere for the little ones to lay down?  They will be there from prob 4:30-11:00.


----------



## macraven

disneyfan67 said:


> I'm a member but they haven't sent me a card yet. I joined a while back and have the number, but ended up calling them to get one sent to my house. I hope it arrives soon. I been reading some info on these boards and from what I can tell, I shouldn't get my hopes up about an upgrade on my first visit. It would be nice though.




call loews and ask them for your loews first number.
write it down and keep it in a safe place.

sometimes the hotels do ask for the loews card.  if you do not have it, tell them the number and that will be accepted.  that happened to me the first time i used the loews.

i have had upgrades when i was on the blue card.

hope you get the free upgrade......throwing mummy dust your way for good luck!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

LOLA2 said:


> We booked a deluxe room with sofa sleeper for October.  Are these rooms in a particular wing or or they spread out?  Hoping to be close to family pool.  Also, since we are going to be doing HHN in October does anyone know about daycare.  We will have a 12 yo and 6 yo.  Do they serve dinner.  Do they give pager?  Is security pretty good?  Is there somewhere for the little ones to lay down?  They will be there from prob 4:30-11:00.



Make sure you confirm the sleeper sofa. We stayed in a deluxe queen that didnt have one. The day care is at Campo Portofino and this info is off the website. They offer dinner for an extra charge and we did get a pager when we used them. They had an area the kids could lay down. My kids loved it there but it has been years since they needed to stay there.
http://www.universalorlando.com/ht_pbh_recreation.html

When Mom and Dad want to enjoy a night on the town, you can drop the kids off at the Campo Portofino® supervised childrens activity center. 

Kids will enjoy play mats, an arts & crafts table, storybook corner, computer desks, a movie room, and more. 

Counselors are trained to supervise toilet-trained children ages 4-14 only. One counselor for every 8-10 children. 

COST: $12 per hour, per child / $12 per meal 

HOURS: Open from 5:00 pm to 11:30 pm, Sunday through Thursday and from 5:00 pm to midnight on Fridays and Saturdays. *Times are subject to change. 

RESERVATIONS: Please call 407-503-1200 for reservations and more information.


----------



## mikkiwikki

Ok - so grandparents offered to watch kids for 3 days and this will be my and hubbies FIRST vacation without kids (they are 6 &4) 

SO as you can imagine we are LONG overdue.

Minutes ago I just made a reservation to Portofino Bay Hotel in Universal

I have never ever been and I am SOOOO EXCITED.


----------



## Dislifer

mikkiwikki said:


> Ok - so grandparents offered to watch kids for 3 days and this will be my and hubbies FIRST vacation without kids (they are 6 &4)
> 
> SO as you can imagine we are LONG overdue.
> 
> Minutes ago I just made a reservation to Portofino Bay Hotel in Universal
> 
> I have never ever been and I am SOOOO EXCITED.



That is very exciting!!!  When are you going?  I am staying at Portofino in December...so if you are going before....please...details, details, details!!!


----------



## DoleWhipMom

We are going 4th of July week and got the AAA rate of $239.  I'm a gold member with Lowes so we got upgraded to a deluxe room for the price so I'm very happy!  It says that being a gold member, we might be able to upgrade to a suite for $35 a night at check in.  Does anyone know if that's only for the suites everyone is talking about or can it be used to upgrade to "club" level?  With 3 kids (ages 9 to 15) it might be worth the extra $.  I didn't realize that some of the deluxe rooms have patios.  I'll have to change my request!  I've already requested the kid's pool.

For a previous poster - We've stayed at the PBH and the HRH before.  Although the HRH was nice, we like the PBH better, even the kids.  I found the staff to be nicer and it's just beautiful.

By the way, I've noticed that there is a special running for $239 a night for a regular room without the AAA discount on the booking website.

Can't wait to go - already have my tickets, got the 7 day w/Blue Man - great price.  We are also doing Discovery Cove this trip.  Yippee!


----------



## mary1007

Which restaurant in the Portofino would be the best to celebrate my daughter's 8th b-day on our trip? Also, do you think the hotel would be willing to do something a little special  in our room like balloons or something when we arrive?


----------



## damo

DoleWhipMom said:


> We are going 4th of July week and got the AAA rate of $239.  I'm a gold member with Lowes so we got upgraded to a deluxe room for the price so I'm very happy!  It says that being a gold member, we might be able to upgrade to a suite for $35 a night at check in.  Does anyone know if that's only for the suites everyone is talking about or can it be used to upgrade to "club" level?  With 3 kids (ages 9 to 15) it might be worth the extra $.  I didn't realize that some of the deluxe rooms have patios.  I'll have to change my request!  I've already requested the kid's pool.
> 
> For a previous poster - We've stayed at the PBH and the HRH before.  Although the HRH was nice, we like the PBH better, even the kids.  I found the staff to be nicer and it's just beautiful.
> 
> By the way, I've noticed that there is a special running for $239 a night for a regular room without the AAA discount on the booking website.
> 
> Can't wait to go - already have my tickets, got the 7 day w/Blue Man - great price.  We are also doing Discovery Cove this trip.  Yippee!



It is only to a suite that they will upgrade you for $35 but you can always ask because stranger things have happened!!!


----------



## riu girl

I am looking at a map of PBH   www.wdw-photos.com/maps/portomap.gif and am trying to figure out where the pool with the ancient castle structure / pool slide is?

Is it number 25 (Beach Pool)?

Thank you


----------



## Motherfletcher

Thats it.


----------



## riu girl

Motherfletcher said:


> Thats it.



Thank you


----------



## Holly Goheavy

I just booked at PBH for 4th of July week, checking in on the 2nd and out on the 6th and got a FL res rate of $223 a night for garden view.  That was going with the FL res summer getaway package on the website that includes 7 day tickets.  I won't get points towards my Loews First program but I really couldn't beat that price.


----------



## dsmom

We are leaving in 10 days for our first stay at Portifino!!  We have a deluxe club room.  We are guarenteed a balcony (health issues for my son)  and was told it would be beach pool or villa pool view.  Is any one better than the other and how far a hike to the Club lounge is it from these rooms?  Any hints or tips for a first timer to this resort?  Thanks!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

dsmom said:


> We are leaving in 10 days for our first stay at Portifino!!  We have a deluxe club room.  We are guarenteed a balcony (health issues for my son)  and was told it would be beach pool or villa pool view.  Is any one better than the other and how far a hike to the Club lounge is it from these rooms?  Any hints or tips for a first timer to this resort?  Thanks!



I personally prefer the beach pool balconies. Request a full balcony. The walk to the club room would most likely be easier from the villa wing guest rooms. The beach pool deluxe rooms are in the west wing. Enjoy your stay we just returned.


----------



## Dislifer

We have stayed "Club" level at Polynesian and Royal Pacific, how does Portofino compare?  I know it is located near the lobby.  It doesn't sound as nice...I'm not sure we should stay at "club" level...although we are really looking forward to staying at Portofino!


----------



## dsmom

thanks Fan2CSkr - I will ask for a beach pool view if available.  How was your trip?  We leave in three days and I can't wait!  I am curious about the location of the lounge for club being on different floors also.  ( We stayed at Animal Kingdom lodge and were on a different floor than the club lounge and it was not that big a deal.)   As long as I am there I don't care where it is!  We will need a fridge for my mom and my son for medical reasons- do we just ask for that at check in?  Thanks again!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

dsmom said:


> thanks Fan2CSkr - I will ask for a beach pool view if available.  How was your trip?  We leave in three days and I can't wait!  I am curious about the location of the lounge for club being on different floors also.  ( We stayed at Animal Kingdom lodge and were on a different floor than the club lounge and it was not that big a deal.)   As long as I am there I don't care where it is!  We will need a fridge for my mom and my son for medical reasons- do we just ask for that at check in?  Thanks again!



Our trip was great. It was very crowded and PBH had two conventions going on while we were there. In all our trips I have never seen the express lines so long! The hotel was great and so was the weather.

The club lounge is right off the lobby on the main floor. It isn't so bad and its pretty central to leaving and entering the hotel. There are stairwell shortcuts everywhere at PBH and elevators are plentiful. I would call ahead to request the fridge and confirm it again at check-in.

have a great trip! Can't wait to hear how you liked it when you return!


----------



## dsmom

Thanks!  I called ahead and requested the fridge.  We leave in the morning- can't wait!  I will try and write my first trip report when I get home!


----------



## damo

Fan2CSkr said:


> Our trip was great. It was very crowded and PBH had two conventions going on while we were there. In all our trips I have never seen the express lines so long! The hotel was great and so was the weather.
> 
> The club lounge is right off the lobby on the main floor. It isn't so bad and its pretty central to leaving and entering the hotel. There are stairwell shortcuts everywhere at PBH and elevators are plentiful. I would call ahead to request the fridge and confirm it again at check-in.
> 
> have a great trip! Can't wait to hear how you liked it when you return!




I wonder if there were still school groups.  The Friday that we were there was crazy with school groups with express passes.  I do think that the express passes were very cheap that day though, so maybe it is time for prices to go up.


----------



## ozziewags

Looking at the map, it looks like some of the rooms are pretty far from the dock.  We have a Portofino suite (Garden view, parlor) booked for July (Platinum Loews)  and wonder if they have those rooms in the West Wing, which looks closer to the dock?  Is that correct?  Thanks for any help, so I know what to request.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

damo said:


> I wonder if there were still school groups.  The Friday that we were there was crazy with school groups with express passes.  I do think that the express passes were very cheap that day though, so maybe it is time for prices to go up.



I did see some school groups that had matching tee shirts in the parks. The express lines were packed with people that bought express not hotel guests cause after a few times of waiting over a 1/2 hour on express I started looking at what people had. It totally seemed to me that express was over sold. The weird thing is I have been in the parks during MUCH higher occupancy and the express lines were never a problem. I'm wondering if the word is just finally out that this is an option and maybe they need to cap the amount sold. Just doubtful that would happen. The other thing I noticed that was different from February is every 15 feet there is now a sign advertising Express in the parks where before it was less obvious. I am still hoping it was just a May thing and we will avoid those dates!



> ozziewags Looking at the map, it looks like some of the rooms are pretty far from the dock. We have a Portofino suite (Garden view, parlor) booked for July (Platinum Loews) and wonder if they have those rooms in the West Wing, which looks closer to the dock? Is that correct? Thanks for any help, so I know what to request.



Just avoid the East Wing and you will be fine!  Villa Wing or West Wing would work out well.


----------



## dsmom

Just got back last night- will write a trip report soon but wanted to let everyone know it was a perfect trip!  We had room 2663 - incredible room right over the beach pool, full balcony, deluxe room.  It  was a short walk to the lounge and the boat dock.  The resort was unbelievable!


----------



## DoleWhipMom

Great to hear you had a good trip & thanks for the room # - I'll request the change for my trip .  Looking forward to your report.


----------



## Cass

Hi Dsmom, glad you enjoyed your holiday at universal,  looking forward to your report!


----------



## Dislifer

dsmom said:


> Just got back last night- will write a trip report soon but wanted to let everyone know it was a perfect trip!  We had room 2663 - incredible room right over the beach pool, full balcony, deluxe room.  It  was a short walk to the lounge and the boat dock.  The resort was unbelievable!



Can't wait to hear!  I'll be going in December.  When you say it was a short walk to the lounge, do you mean you stayed conceirge level...so the conceirge lounge?


----------



## dsmom

Yes - Sorry, I meant to say conciege lounge.  The staff there were outstanding!! Especially Elsie and Samantha.  We are in the middle of a tropical depression/storm and my son can not go outside so I will try and write the trip report as soon as I can!!

I noticed the express pass lines being very long this trip also- and I would say 90 percent of them were the ones purchased in the park- I saw almost no room keys in line.  

On a side note to Alexandnessa- our room keys had the A1* on them and we got lots of nice little perks every day!


----------



## macraven

dsmom.......so glad to hear you had a great time !!

i hope we all told you right.


----------



## dsmom

Hey Mac!  All advice given was perfect!  I have been trying without luck to e-mail you for days now!  i am usually typing with one hand, standing up running back and forth with David!

While at PB we toured the other two resorts with my mom- I checked out your favorite resort and fell in love with the grounds there- it sounds strange but I got the best feeling walking around there- it is a  beautiful  resort - not what I expected at all.


----------



## macraven

dsmom, so glad to hear that.
i would always correct myself on the threads if i found out i gave out info that was changed since my last visit or if i was incorrect from the start.



i'm excitedly awaiting a mimi trippie from you.


was the room you stayed in all you expected it to be?


pm or email me anytime you have free time.
take care of David first.


----------



## Dislifer

dsmom said:


> Hey Mac!  All advice given was perfect!  I have been trying without luck to e-mail you for days now!  i am usually typing with one hand, standing up running back and forth with David!
> 
> While at PB we toured the other two resorts with my mom- I checked out your favorite resort and fell in love with the grounds there- it sounds strange but I got the best feeling walking around there- it is a  beautiful  resort - not what I expected at all.



Mac:  Your fav is Hard Rock?  You like Portofino too, right???  I've only stayed at RPR and loved it...but I want to try something different next time.


----------



## macraven

Dislifer said:


> Mac:  Your fav is Hard Rock?  You like Portofino too, right???  I've only stayed at RPR and loved it...but I want to try something different next time.





i like hrh the best, the distance to the park is so close.  that is one thing i love about it.  and it is the smallest hotel of the three.  only 650 rooms and many conventions are held there.  when it is like that, the coffee shop and kitchen are not overly crowded.  the convention people ususally have a buffet set up for their group.

next i love portifino a lot.  i like the ambience of that place.  the room sizes are larger than hrh.  distance to the park and city walk is the draw back for me at pbh.  i go during hhn in october and don't get in until after 2 in the morning.  if i would not be able to get the boat back to pbh, it would be a very long tiring walk for me at that time in the morning.

rph has the best resturants for me..the breakfast buffet at Islands is super good.  the grounds around the pool is kewl.  the room size and it's layout isn't my fave.

you will like pbh !
it has many plusses 

only the distance to city walk and the parks are my problem with that hotel


----------



## Dislifer

Thanks! I'm sure that I'd be happy at any of them!!!


----------



## The Great Baboo

Had a ressie for Portofino - club level for the end of June but we need to change plans -- we are 2 adults, 3 kiddies = 8, 11 and 1 1/2 y.o. --- should we stick to Portofino?  We stayed at the Hard Rock but that was before our 1 1/2 yo.  Liked it but I would like to try all of them.  I understand Portofino has the largest rooms - w/ five of us it's starts getting crowded.  Any suggestions.  I want to change my ressie to President's Week and apply my deposit.  Are there codes out yet???? Any input would be helpful.  Ciao for now....


----------



## macraven

The Great Baboo said:


> Had a ressie for Portofino - club level for the end of June but we need to change plans -- we are 2 adults, 3 kiddies = 8, 11 and 1 1/2 y.o. --- should we stick to Portofino?  We stayed at the Hard Rock but that was before our 1 1/2 yo.  Liked it but I would like to try all of them.  I understand Portofino has the largest rooms - w/ five of us it's starts getting crowded.  Any suggestions.  I want to change my ressie to President's Week and apply my deposit.  Are there codes out yet???? Any input would be helpful.  Ciao for now....





stay with pbh.  it has the largest rooms of the three onsite hotels.

call now to switch your dates.  i am not sure of this but last time i switched a few years back on my dates, i had to cancel and rebook.  talk to UO direct to find out how they handle reschedled ressies.

check some of the back threads in the first UO forum for how it was for others during presidents week stays.  you will have to go back quite a few pages but it will give you insight to the hotels and parks during that time.

codes are not out yet for next year.
AAA, APH, super savers are the codes most of us use for the discounts.
do you have the loews card for the perks?


----------



## The Great Baboo

I have a Loews card for perks ...so it's just a matter of getting the rate for the room for that time of year....can't be as bad as Disney ...especially when you can use your hotel room card to get on rides right away.... thanks....just one thing -- it's a far walk back to Portofino, right....we could easily walk back to HRH - instead of waiting for the boat.....boat is usually your only option then for Portofino, correct?


----------



## dsmom

The walk from PB to the parks is really nothing- I am a very early riser and I walked there and back sometimes just for fun.  You can also catch one of the bikes- my mom did this a lot this trip and she loved them.  She can not do stairs so the bike took her right to the gate and she avoided the steps at citywalk.


----------



## Cass

Wait. you walk for fun?


----------



## dsmom

Hey Cass! I know- I'm sick- I LOVE to walk!  I enjoy just walking around and exploring while on vacation and this resort is great for that!  There are so many things to see here- it really is like it's own little village.
On the walk to Hard Rock there is a tree by the water with purple flowers- I am not sure what kind it is but I want one for my back yard!


----------



## Cass

lol. I guess I'm lazy - because I avoid walking - we have to do so much of it in the parks I conserve at other places.  Good for you though, I'm impressed!


----------



## dsmom

Hi Cass - I wouldn't say lazy - it's just that my mom is 77, diabetic, has nerve damage in one foot- my son is severely autistic,epileptic and has ankle damage- so to saw we stroll SLOWLY is an understatement.  Sometimes it's nice to just get out and walk at a regular pace so I enjoy it while I can!


----------



## Cass

Good for you!  I'm inspired, but I don't plan to do it in August when I go - too hot!


----------



## LOLA2

Hello all  - we will be staying at PBH Oct 17-20 for HHN.  We will be in need of a laundry room since we will be hittong the Disney cruise right afterwards,
anyone know if PBH has a laundry room, where it is and if there is a change machine?


Thanks


----------



## DoleWhipMom

Hi Lola2,

I had the same questions - no, they don't have a laundry room - see this thread http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1479444 for info on the HRH laundry room and how to get there from the PBH.

Good luck!


----------



## ozziewags

Does anyone have the email address for Brian?  I would like to make a room request for PBH in July.  Maybe I should call the hotel directly?  I made the ressie through Loews.   We are platinum.


----------



## minijaffacake

Hi, my boyfriend and I stayed at the PBH in Oct last year for 3 nights in a deluxe room with a fantastic view of the Villa Pool which I took advantage of a couple of mornings before we hit the parks. We plan on going back again 20 to 23 Nov. Firstly, what are my chances of getting an AAA rate  at this time with it being Thanksgiving? Secondly, we were going to opt for a Bayview this time, but having seen a photo of them they look quite plain in comparison to the deluxe room we had. Has anybody stayed in both a deluxe and a Bayview and did you have a preference and if so why? Although I would really like to experience a Bay View, I cant get over the fact that we had such a great room last time and might regret not opting for deluxe again.

Thanks
x


----------



## Motherfletcher

Our first stay at PBH was in the 460 square foot bayview room with a faux balcony.  Our second stay was in adjoining 490 square foot deluxes at the far end of the villa wing.  The bayview lacked a wooden shutter window over the tub and the pullout couch.  The view from the bayview far out weighed the deluxe features and the 30 extra square feet for our party.  We have since stayed in beach pool view deluxes and bayview villa suites.  I think a west wing bayview would be perfect for 2 people.  BTW, if you ever get a bayview villa suite on the top floor of the west wing nothing will ever compare.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

I am so spoiled after the west wing villa bayview suite that I am afraid to go back!


----------



## dsmom

We stayed in deluxe room- beach pool view and bayview room/ east wing and I liked the bayview/east wing room better.  I thought it was just me but my husband said he felt like the standard room was bigger than the deluxe.  He liked the more private bathroom and the shelf instead of the separate shower also.  The balcony was larger in the bay view room also.  Either way you can't go wrong!


----------



## DizMom11

Does anyone know what is offered at the breakfast buffet at PBH? Thanks!


----------



## dsmom

The buffet at Trattoria or the club lounge?


----------



## Motherfletcher

ozziewags said:


> Does anyone have the email address for Brian?



Brian has moved to the LV Loews.  This saddens me greatly. 

Brian D. Johnson
Executive Assistant Manager
Loews Lake Las Vegas Resort
101 MonteLago Blvd
Henderson NV, 89011

brian.djohnson@loewshotels.com


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Motherfletcher said:


> Brian has moved to the LV Loews.  This saddens me greatly.
> 
> Brian D. Johnson
> Executive Assistant Manager
> Loews Lake Las Vegas Resort
> 101 MonteLago Blvd
> Henderson NV, 89011
> 
> brian.djohnson@loewshotels.com



I know!  I have had dealings with his replacement since May. Brian was the best! I don't forsee his replacement lasting very long.


----------



## DizMom11

The Trattoria, thanks


----------



## dsmom

Hi DizMom11- You will love the Trattoria!  We ate there every morning!  They had an omelet station with over a dozen add-ins.  They had a table of hot foods- bacon, sausage, fried potatoes, scrambled eggs- A table with pastries,  bagels and cream cheese and butter, muffins, breads, etc.. About a dozen different cereals and milk.  Hot oatmeal.  Bowls of fresh fruit and fresh strawberries, blueberries. raspberries and blackberries, whipped cream.  Espresso and cappacino machine.  Coffee and fresh orange juice. Strawberry and plain yougart with granola add-ins.  I am sure I am missing something but everything was fresh and great and the servers were very nice also!


----------



## DoleWhipMom

Here's a link to a site that has coupons for Universal restaurants including Trattoria.

http://www.orlandocoupons.com/direc...=1&PHPSESSID=adbe7ecdf13a141c156b9fde162225e3


----------



## ozziewags

Motherfletcher said:


> Brian has moved to the LV Loews.  This saddens me greatly.
> 
> Brian D. Johnson
> Executive Assistant Manager
> Loews Lake Las Vegas Resort
> 101 MonteLago Blvd
> Henderson NV, 89011
> 
> brian.djohnson@loewshotels.com



 Thanks for the  info.  Guess I will try calling.


----------



## DizMom11

Thank you VERY much DsMom AND DoleWhipMom


----------



## LoveThatDarnMouse

Hey, we'll be there then too!  Wooohoooo!


----------



## usfantoo

My family is at PBH now!!  We checked in yesterday and will stay for five nights!!!!!  So far the crowds are not at all bad.  It has rained some today and it looks cloudy out as I write this message from the club lounge.  We were at IOA from 11:00 to 4:00 or so and walked on most all rides without a wait (gotta love the perks of staying on site!!!).  We are on the 6th floor 2602 with a small standing only balcony.  PBH is a great place to be!!!

Any questions?


----------



## Cass

Hi there, how are you enjoying the lounge?  what was breakfast like.

Have a great trip!  hope the rain stays away.


----------



## usfantoo

The breakfast is nice with fresh fruit (strawberries, honeydew, apples, bananas), cereal/milk, bagels with jelly/cream cheese/peanut butter, a variety of danish, juice, oatmeal, and a few other common items.  
The rain?  Well.... we just got back to PB before the downfall.  

It's nice to have a drink waiting on you in the lounge!


----------



## Dislifer

I have already decided not to do Club level at Portofino.  Now, I am wondering if I should get a deluxe room or is a regular room fine?  I Know the Deluxe rooms are bigger, but are there any other advantages to it????


----------



## Cass

usfantoo said:


> The breakfast is nice with fresh fruit (strawberries, honeydew, apples, bananas), cereal/milk, bagels with jelly/cream cheese/peanut butter, a variety of danish, juice, oatmeal, and a few other common items.
> The rain?  Well.... we just got back to PB before the downfall.



Thanks for the info, I can't wait to check in and see the lounge


----------



## Motherfletcher

Dislifer said:


> I Know the Deluxe rooms are bigger, but are there any other advantages to it????



The deluxe room has a separate tub and shower, a fax machine, a dvd player, a couch that makes into a single bed and a TV speaker in the bathroom.  The regular room should be OK.


----------



## Dislifer

Thanks for the info!  Although I can't see any use for a fax machine on my vacation , I went ahead and booked a deluxe room yesterday!


----------



## LoveThatDarnMouse

I see that a deluxe room has a sofa that converts into a single bed but would a standard room not have this?  Also, what is the approximately difference in cost?


----------



## mrsswat

We have a AAA rate for a club deluxe in Aug.  We just joined the LoewsFirst.  Will we be eligible for an upgrade?  Are there upgrades above the club deluxe available for new members?  Should I ask?  What do I ask for?  Thanks, looking forward to our first stay!!


----------



## mrsswat

We have a AAA rate for a club deluxe in Aug.  We just joined the LoewsFirst.  Will we be eligible for an upgrade?  Are there upgrades above the club deluxe available for new members?  Should I ask?  What do I ask for? Also, do I need to request a balcony?  Should I do that before we go or just when we get there?Thanks, looking forward to our first stay!!


----------



## DizMom11

Does anyone have any pictures of a deluxe room. Thanks


----------



## LakeAriel

DoleWhipMom said:


> Here's a link to a site that has coupons for Universal restaurants including Trattoria.
> 
> http://www.orlandocoupons.com/direc...=1&PHPSESSID=adbe7ecdf13a141c156b9fde162225e3




Thank you!


----------



## TommyTutone

Booked at the last minute in a club level king room (I cannot remember now if it was deluxe).  Looking at the pictures of the deluxe, it looks like there is a couch or pull out bed for my 4-year old son, but if it is not deluxe, is there a spot for him to sleep?

Also, how is the concierge for reservations?  We may try to go to Boma at AK for dinner one night.  Will they call and make reservations for us at an offsite restaurant or will we be on our own for that?


----------



## Dislifer

DizMom11 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of a deluxe room. Thanks




DizMom-looks like you will be there before me...so please...post some pictures and tell us ALL ABOUT Portofino!!!!  Can't wait to hear!  Have fun!


----------



## gopherit

The Great Baboo said:


> I have a Loews card for perks ...so it's just a matter of getting the rate for the room for that time of year....can't be as bad as Disney ...especially when you can use your hotel room card to get on rides right away.... thanks....just one thing -- it's a far walk back to Portofino, right....we could easily walk back to HRH - instead of waiting for the boat.....boat is usually your only option then for Portofino, correct?



Like you, we have 3 kiddos and have stayed @ HRH and enjoyed its closeness to the parks.  And also like you - we're planning on trying PFB next trip (June 1-6 2008).  We have given the walk a few "test runs" and even with 3 kids in tow, it's not too bad.  I just know that for us, anyway, being in one room and NOT feeling like a sardine is worth its weight in gold.  PLus, we really liked the ambiance of PFB as opposed to HRH, and the kids LOVED the pool and slide at PFB.   As for options to get back - seems like we walked out of US one day and were going to walk over to PBH when a bus came up and asked us which hotel we needed - PBH or RPH or HRH.  Seemed silly to us, with HRH sitting there, so we said, "PBH!" and rode it over.  Not a very big bus - a bit smaller than the WDW buses (like a van on 'roids...)  Not sure if same bus option was available over at IOA.

HTH and have fun!


----------



## dannigrace

We aren't staying at PBH but would like to go to dinner there and take the boat to Halloween Horror nights. Is this possible, if so how do I make reservations. Do you have to pay for parking?


----------



## *Flower*

dannigrace said:


> We aren't staying at PBH but would like to go to dinner there and take the boat to Halloween Horror nights. Is this possible, if so how do I make reservations. Do you have to pay for parking?



Yes, the hotels do charge for parking, whether or not you are a overnight guest. It's kind of spendy to park there.

You might want to park in the theme park lot (only a one-time charge) and take the boat to PBH for your meal. The hotel parking is by the half hour (I think).

Good luck!


----------



## dannigrace

What is the # to call to make reservations for a resturant at PBH? Thank you!


----------



## *Flower*

*Mama Della's Ristorante*:

Open daily for dinner at 5pm; Reservations recommended 407-503-DINE (3463).

*Bice Ristorante*:

Open daily for dinner. Reservations recommended 407-503-1415.

The Trattoria del Porto doesn't take reservations.

The others are considered counter service, and there are a couple of cocktail lounges.

HTH!!


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

I can get a pretty good discount through my DH job POB for $224.00.  They told me this doesn't qualify for Loews perks, etc.  I reaaaally wanted to try for an early check in and a later checkout as our plane leaves later in the day.  Do you think this may be possible if I'm not paying a full price?  Anyone ever get later checkout? and if so did they pay full price?  Thanks.  I'm still deciding between HRH and POB, we can get pretty good deals for both but I would really POB myself which is the one haven't stayed at yet.


----------



## Sleepy

tinkerdorabelle said:


> I can get a pretty good discount through my DH job POB for $224.00.  They told me this doesn't qualify for Loews perks, etc.  I reaaaally wanted to try for an early check in and a later checkout as our plane leaves later in the day.  Do you think this may be possible if I'm not paying a full price?



First, can I ask what discount you got?  It would help some of us who might qualify, but not know that discount is available.  
Last year, we got military discount at HRH (one that is not ever advertised.  I had to ask).  Although it was not Loews qualifying, I asked for a late check-out.  I got it for I think either 1pm or 2pm.   Since we were club, we waited in the lounge the rest of the day, but we could have waited in the lobby or by the pool, etc.


----------



## LOLA2

Are there hairdryers and refridgerators in the rooms?


----------



## bfalexander

I am taking family of 4 and mother in law to universal.  going week of thanksgiving.

i have no clue on all that advice people give for what to do. just wanted general advice.

1.  people say to stay in west wing b/c closer walk to boat or parks?
2.  how do people feel about club level i booked?  good?  rooms? amenities?
3.  any other tricks?  activities?  dining?

burt

PS thanks


----------



## bubba's mom

bfalexander said:


> 1.  people say to stay in west wing b/c closer walk to *boat* ?




yes....(sorry can't help w/ other questions)


----------



## Dislifer

Sleepy said:


> First, can I ask what discount you got?  It would help some of us who might qualify, but not know that discount is available.
> Last year, we got military discount at HRH (one that is not ever advertised.  I had to ask).  Although it was not Loews qualifying, I asked for a late check-out.  I got it for I think either 1pm or 2pm.   Since we were club, we waited in the lounge the rest of the day, but we could have waited in the lobby or by the pool, etc.



We're thiniking of upgrading to Club Level.  Do you think it was worth it at Portofino???
Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Dislifer said:


> We're thiniking of upgrading to Club Level.  Do you think it was worth it at Portofino???
> Thanks!



how many in your group?
do you need a lot of room?

do you plan to spend more time at the hotel than the parks or city walk?


----------



## Dislifer

macraven said:


> how many in your group?
> do you need a lot of room?
> 
> do you plan to spend more time at the hotel than the parks or city walk?



Macraven, there will be 3 of us going to Portofino.  I have stayed Club Level both at RPR and Polynesian and we like it because you can get a quick breakfast and be on our way to the park early.  I'm just not sure I want to do this at Portofino because I heard it is not as nice as other club levels.  I'm sure it is fine, I just always struggle with this choice because of the extra $$.  One specific question I have is...do they have water bottles?  We don't drink soda, etc...just water so if we can each grab a water bottle on our way out to the park and then again at night...that's worth a lot to us!!!

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Dislifer said:


> We're thiniking of upgrading to Club Level.  Do you think it was worth it at Portofino???



I've been to all 3 of the club lounges at the Universal hotels and PBH is the largest and IMHO the nicest.  They have water bottles with their logo on the bottle like HRH.  I've been encouraged to take a tray full of offerings back to the room.

"Worth it" is a little harder to answer.  I've been compted to club level at PBH and have paid $50 to upgrade at check in.  You are actually paying for the convenience more than anything, along with a location that you can stretch out.  Two weeks from tomorrow we are going to Orlando and staying at the Crowne Plaza Universal.  I got the room through Hotwire for $59 and as a Priority Club member I've always been upgraded to their club level.  So as far as value I'd say CPU is worth it but the on-site clubs are more of a luxury expense.


----------



## macraven

Dislifer said:


> Macraven, there will be 3 of us going to Portofino.  I have stayed Club Level both at RPR and Polynesian and we like it because you can get a quick breakfast and be on our way to the park early.  I'm just not sure I want to do this at Portofino because I heard it is not as nice as other club levels.  I'm sure it is fine, I just always struggle with this choice because of the extra $$.  One specific question I have is...do they have water bottles?  We don't drink soda, etc...just water so if we can each grab a water bottle on our way out to the park and then again at night...that's worth a lot to us!!!
> 
> Thanks for your input!




if you stay club level at pbh, you will enjoy the food offerings a lot.
it is better than hrh club.  i have done both before.

the club level is on a different floor than the rooms.
it might be a hike for you depending on where your room/suite/villa is located.
as MF stated, you are encouraged to use a tray to take items back to the room.  take as much water as you need.  it is not a problem.

if you are only interested in club level for breakfast and water, you have to figure out the difference of costs between regular and club room rates.

breakfast is good at pbh club.  if the 3 of you are hearty eaters, and you take out a few water bottles with you for the day, you might come out ahead in the long run over costs.

if it is only a $50 difference, i would say go for it.
they also have other times for food offerings for club guests.


----------



## Dislifer

Thanks Macraven and Motherfletcher!  I really respect your opinions because I have read many of your posts before.  I think I'm going to upgrade to Club Level...now I just have to see if it is available!!!  We already have ressies but not for Club Level and we'll be there 12/26 - 12/31...kind of a busy time of year


----------



## goofy!

Dislifer said:


> Macraven, there will be 3 of us going to Portofino.  I have stayed Club Level both at RPR and Polynesian and we like it because you can get a quick breakfast and be on our way to the park early.  I'm just not sure I want to do this at Portofino because I heard it is not as nice as other club levels.  I'm sure it is fine, I just always struggle with this choice because of the extra $$.  One specific question I have is...do they have water bottles?  We don't drink soda, etc...just water so if we can each grab a water bottle on our way out to the park and then again at night...that's worth a lot to us!!!
> 
> Thanks for your input!



We just got back last week from 6 days at PBH.

We did club.  They were really pushing it for anybody to add at check-in.  At check-in, they handed us a sheet that listed all the food serving times and asked us if we wanted to upgrade. The elevators had the flyers and they were pushing it on the PBH channel on the TV's.  It was $60.00 per day to upgrade.  However, it was never that busy even with all the promotion. 

We thought it was worth it just for the breakfast. We could grab a quick breakfast of cereal and bagels and be on our way to the parks.  They also had muffins, danish, bread for toasting, lowfat yogurt, granola, fresh strawberries, cantalope, hot oatmeal with brown sugar, raisins and other stuff to put into it.

Drinks were orange and apple juice, skim and whole milk, coffee, decaf, hot water with an assortment of teas and hot chocolate.

We only made it back for appetizers once.  They were pretty good.  Fried cheese ravioli, fried spinach and mushroom balls, chicken skewers with a yummy sauce, two different antipastos individually served in martini glasses, fruit, cheese and crackers.  White and Red wine and beer.

For dessert, there was usually a plate of the big cookies and then another plate with cannolis and a few other things.

Bottles of water were always available.

This was the schedule:

7-10:30 (11 on weekends) breakfast

2:30 - 3:30 Italian ice

4:30 - 6:30 appetizers, wine and beer

8:00 - 10:00 dessert (although the desserts were usually gone by 9:15)

Only thing I would have preferred would have been to have the wine offered with the dessert rather than with the appetizers.  I find a glass of wine is much more preferable at 9pm rather than 4:30pm 

I took pictures of the breakfast set-up.  I need to resize the pictures and then I will post them.


----------



## macraven

goofy! that is pretty much the same time schedule for hrh also.

hrh did more hot dishes the past year than before.

i'm surprised pbh did not refill the desserts for sweet hour.


maybe they will for the Christmas holiday time


----------



## Dislifer

goofy! said:


> We just got back last week from 6 days at PBH.
> 
> We did club.  They were really pushing it for anybody to add at check-in.  At check-in, they handed us a sheet that listed all the food serving times and asked us if we wanted to upgrade. The elevators had the flyers and they were pushing it on the PBH channel on the TV's.  It was $60.00 per day to upgrade.  However, it was never that busy even with all the promotion.
> 
> We thought it was worth it just for the breakfast. We could grab a quick breakfast of cereal and bagels and be on our way to the parks.  They also had muffins, danish, bread for toasting, lowfat yogurt, granola, fresh strawberries, cantalope, hot oatmeal with brown sugar, raisins and other stuff to put into it.
> 
> Drinks were orange and apple juice, skim and whole milk, coffee, decaf, hot water with an assortment of teas and hot chocolate.
> 
> We only made it back for appetizers once.  They were pretty good.  Fried cheese ravioli, fried spinach and mushroom balls, chicken skewers with a yummy sauce, two different antipastos individually served in martini glasses, fruit, cheese and crackers.  White and Red wine and beer.
> 
> For dessert, there was usually a plate of the big cookies and then another plate with cannolis and a few other things.
> 
> Bottles of water were always available.
> 
> This was the schedule:
> 
> 7-10:30 (11 on weekends) breakfast
> 
> 2:30 - 3:30 Italian ice
> 
> 4:30 - 6:30 appetizers, wine and beer
> 
> 8:00 - 10:00 dessert (although the desserts were usually gone by 9:15)
> 
> Only thing I would have preferred would have been to have the wine offered with the dessert rather than with the appetizers.  I find a glass of wine is much more preferable at 9pm rather than 4:30pm
> 
> I took pictures of the breakfast set-up.  I need to resize the pictures and then I will post them.



Can't wait to see the pictures!!!
Thanks for all the details...now I just have to call ASAP to upgrade!


----------



## goofy!

Here are the promised pics of the breakfast at the club:

The cereal and juice/milk station:





bagels/toast with jellies, cream cheese and honey pots.  The bagels were assorted and the basket was filled regularly:





The muffins/danish side of the buffet.  The pot of oatmeal is just out of the picture to the right:





Other side of the buffet with the strawberries, cantelope, yogurt and bowl of granola.  See the example they left on the buffet to put your stuff in a martini glass:





The water and pop station - this remained throughout the day.  During appetizer time, the large gondola that is holding the ice with the cantelope and yogurt in the above picture would be moved to the top and filled with beer.  To the side, next to the water, would be wine coolers with 2 bottles of red and 2 bottles of white.


----------



## Dislifer

That's it...I'm calling now!  I wish I was at the club lounge now!!!
I'll let you know what happens after I call!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

I think it's criminal that they serve food from the top of a pool table!  Way too Jethro!


----------



## calgarygary

Motherfletcher said:


> I think it's criminal that they serve food from the top of a pool table!  Way too Jethro!



It's not like they serve the "eggs" though.


----------



## Dislifer

Dislifer said:


> That's it...I'm calling now!  I wish I was at the club lounge now!!!
> I'll let you know what happens after I call!
> 
> Thanks!!!



  I waited too long...no club level left boo-hoo!  I guess it's all full!  Any suggestions for breakfast,,,we like to get to the parks EARLY!!!????

Thanks!


----------



## dsmom

I would still ask upon check-in if you can add club onto your rooms.  We have done this even when it is busy and they have always let us add it on.

The Gelateria has a nice assortment of danish and croissants- we had a sausage and cheese one last trip that was great!  They also have great coffee drinks and cereals and breakfast bars - a nice selection and they open at 6 a.m.


----------



## goofy!

We have, on occasion, picked up cinnabons the night before on our way out of the parks.  

PBH pushed it on us at check-in over Thanksgiving and ask dsmom - the place was pretty busy.  I wouldn't count it out completely yet that you won't be able to add it on.


----------



## dsmom

Hi Goofy!  You are right - it was PACKED during Thanksgiving!!  And club was available then- so I would guess it will be available Christmas time also.  Trattoria also has  a great breakfast and they can get you out pretty quickly- the breakfast buffet is incredible and has our favorite PB employee there- we love Mohammad!


----------



## Sharon G

I second Trattoria for breakfast! We ate there a couple of times and it was always good.


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey you guys....is there a breakfast _buffet _at Trattoria?.... and is it expensive....how much am I lookin' at?   Good selection?  Sorry to ask...but never been to PBH before....so, I'm 'new' at it    TIA!


----------



## dsmom

Hi Bubba's mom!  Yes it is a buffet.  The price is 16.95 adults and 8.95 children- they take a 10% off for annual passes or AAA.  It is SOOO worth it !  The best breakfast buffet I have ever had.  The staff is excellent and the view is beautiful!!  They also do a dinner buffet on Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## crazy4dis

We'll be at PBR the first week of January.  I'm going to wait until check-in to possibly upgrade to Club per some great advice given here.

 Do they ever say that there is no availability?  There are a lot of conventions there that week but I would think those people would be on expense accounts and eating elsewhere.   

We've already been upgraded to a Hospitality Suite. Yeah. I was told it's $75 to upgrade to Club.  It seems like alot of people are saying $50-$60?  Is it sometimes more reasonable at check-in?

Any thoughts?


----------



## dsmom

I would wait till check-in to add club.  We have never had to add more than 50.00 for it and once we had it added for nothing.  Good luck and have a great time!


----------



## terryfromhawaii

Which would you go with?(We have 7 in our party-3 adults and 4 children)  In the Portofino 2 Bdrm Suite the rooms are garden view (sith a parlor) with the non-deluxe sized bathrooms and you have 1 King, 2 Queens and a Sleeper Sofa and 3 bathrooms and in the 2 Deluxe rooms we would get 2 rooms with 1 Queen beds each and 2 deluxe bathrooms.

Which would you choose and why?

TIA!


----------



## goofy!

terryfromhawaii said:


> Which would you go with?(We have 7 in our party-3 adults and 4 children)  In the Portofino 2 Bdrm Suite the rooms are garden view (sith a parlor) with the non-deluxe sized bathrooms and you have 1 King, 2 Queens and a Sleeper Sofa and 3 bathrooms and in the 2 Deluxe rooms we would get 2 rooms with 1 Queen beds each and 2 deluxe bathrooms.
> 
> Which would you choose and why?
> 
> TIA!



I would choose the Portofino suite.  The regular and deluxe bathrooms are the same size, you are just missing the shower in one corner.  And in the Portofino parlor, you have a nice big walk-in shower.

With 7 people, 4 of those children, I would definitely prefer having the living room to hang out in after the kids go to bed.  And the extra bathroom!

We have stayed in both the 2 bedroom Portofino suite and the 2 bedroom Villa suite (that has the deluxe bedrooms) and I would take the extra room in the parlor over the few extra feet in just 2 deluxe bedrooms.

You can always ask at check-in if a Villa Suite is available for upgrade


----------



## dsmom

The two bedroom portofino suite we had was a bay view- right next to the boat dock- I would try for that one.


----------



## terryfromhawaii

goofy! said:


> I would choose the Portofino suite.  The regular and deluxe bathrooms are the same size, you are just missing the shower in one corner.  And in the Portofino parlor, you have a nice big walk-in shower.
> 
> With 7 people, 4 of those children, I would definitely prefer having the living room to hang out in after the kids go to bed.  And the extra bathroom!
> 
> We have stayed in both the 2 bedroom Portofino suite and the 2 bedroom Villa suite (that has the deluxe bedrooms) and I would take the extra room in the parlor over the few extra feet in just 2 deluxe bedrooms.
> 
> You can always ask at check-in if a Villa Suite is available for upgrade




Thanks goofy! and dsmom for your replies!  I think I'll stick with the 2 bdrm Portofino Suite!


----------



## leahjade

We're debating adding club to our reservations for PBH, but the price difference is $125 - is it worth that?  We'll be there in July so I hate to wait till check-in and have the club rooms sold out?  Are they on a special floor of the resort like at Disney? Do you get a special key to get to the club room for breakfast?  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## goofy!

leahjade said:


> We're debating adding club to our reservations for PBH, but the price difference is $125 - is it worth that?  We'll be there in July so I hate to wait till check-in and have the club rooms sold out?  Are they on a special floor of the resort like at Disney? Do you get a special key to get to the club room for breakfast?  Thanks so much for your help!



No, at the Portofino, there is not a special floor or key.  

I think $125.00 is dependent on how many people you have and how often you would use it and how much is the convenience worth to you.  

We have a family of 5, so between the breakfast and the convenience of popping over for water, pops, coffee and desserts, it is well worth it to us,  even without considering the appetizers in the evening. We love the lounge!


----------



## calgarygary

If in doubt, wait until check in and that price may reduce to $50-60.


----------



## CPanther95

goofy! said:


> No, at the Portofino, there is not a special floor or key.



Up until at least last May, there was a special key for lounge access. They gave us 1 per person in addition to our room keys.


----------



## leahjade

if there's no key, who's to stop anyone from just going in and helping themselves to the food?  I heard one bad review online that the food was very skimpy and the reviewers family often got there and everything was empty, so I was a little concerned.


----------



## dsmom

I have been there several times - including busy summer times and Thanksgiving and the food was never skimpy or empty.  When something ran out they were quick to replace it/ refill it.  The club lounge has a key card access.  Your room key will open it if you have club added.


----------



## calgarygary

The 2 times we have stayed club at PBH, there was a separate key for club access given for each member of your party.


----------



## goofy!

0ops - meant to just say not a specific floor for club, but yes there are separate keys.  Made for a whole bunch of key cards when we were last there - room keys, parlor keys, club keys. 

My mistake.  Thanks everybody for catching that!  Must have been in a daze when I typed that, as I know better


----------



## goofy!

leahjade said:


> if there's no key, who's to stop anyone from just going in and helping themselves to the food?  I heard one bad review online that the food was very skimpy and the reviewers family often got there and everything was empty, so I was a little concerned.



It was never empty when we were there.  The breakfast was abundant, the appetizers - definitely enough for everybody.  The only exception was about 15 minutes before the end of appetizer time.  They did not refill the raviolis, but there also was not anybody new coming in to eat.  I am sure they would have fetched more if somebody really wanted it.  There was always plenty of wine, beer, pop, water, juices, coffee, tea, hot chocolate, etc.  They kept the place pretty well stocked.

Desserts were ok.  2 plates of stuff- 1 plate the large cookies, the other plate cannolis and other Italian type desserts.  One kid came in and took the whole plate of cookies and left, and we did have to ask to bring more out.  But they happily did.

And the staff was extremely helpful anytime we asked a question.  My son came down with strep the 2nd day there and not only did they call the clinic for us to let them know we were on our way down, they drew a map, etc.  The next day, the guy remembered us and inquired how our son was doing.  They were very, very attentive and absolutely fantastic.

I cannot imagine a visit there without club access.


----------



## CPanther95

Didn't you get your kitchen key?


----------



## goofy!

CPanther95 said:


> Didn't you get your kitchen key?



No, that we actually did not get.  Just the two bedrooms and the parlor key for the rooms.  And then the club access key.  They have never given us the kitchen key.

It would have been nice a few trips back.  We had the West Wing Villa Suite with both bedrooms and friends of ours had the regular deluxe queen (not attached to any suite) next to the king bedroom.  The kids would always prop open the kitchen door with the night latch so that they could go back and forth. It would have been nice to let them have the kitchen key so they could go back and forth without leaving the door open and us always telling them to close it.


----------



## goofy!

leahjade said:


> if there's no key, who's to stop anyone from just going in and helping themselves to the food?  I heard one bad review online that the food was very skimpy and the reviewers family often got there and everything was empty, so I was a little concerned.



And here is a scan of what your club access card will look like.  You will get one for each person, just like your room key, but it won't have any of the information on it, such as dates or names.


----------



## loewsemployee

MadaboutMIB said:


> I just booked PBH through Expedia for $132.50/night. Was just wandering what should I request, as far as location, to be close to (if possible) the boat, pool and restaurants? If only one is possible than I would like to be close to the boat. Thanks. I have never stayed here I am really looking forward to it - heard great things. Although, I still can't seem to drop my ressy at HRH for deluxe room just yet (just in case).
> 
> Kim



dont request anything, more then likely you wont be getting it.


----------



## idlewoman1

loewsemployee said:


> dont request anything, more then likely you wont be getting it.


 I agree, no need to request. The boat you will see everyday if you take the ferry or walk along the pathways.


----------



## loewsemployee

leahjade said:


> if there's no key, who's to stop anyone from just going in and helping themselves to the food?  I heard one bad review online that the food was very skimpy and the reviewers family often got there and everything was empty, so I was a little concerned.



the price for club has also increased from 60 to 75 to help pay for more food and weed out the trashy people with their loud kids putting their fingers on all the food. club is suppose to be a luxury, it's kinda hard to offer great service when you have those kind of people. just some insider information on the club.


----------



## loewsemployee

idlewoman1 said:


> I agree, no need to request. The boat you will see everyday if you take the ferry or walk along the pathways.



however, money does talk. sometimes they aren't fully committed but might get in trouble if they upgrade on a sold out basis (96%+) but it helps them push further to see the best that they can do for you rather then putting u in an ok room


----------



## loewsemployee

E.Jane said:


> PBH booked for 5 nights April 3 - 7 at $230 for a deluxe, fan club rate.  5 night minimum to qualify.
> 
> My problem is I only can stay 4.  Any thoughts on whether they'll allow me to pay the 5 at discounted rate vs. 4 nights at rack when I check out.  Believe it or not, paying for 5 nights at $230 is still cheaper than  4 nights at $329!



they are going to charge you an early departure fee.


----------



## bubba's mom

loewsemployee said:


> the price for club has also increased from 60 to 75 to help pay for more food and weed out the trashy people with their loud kids putting their fingers on all the food. club is suppose to be a luxury, it's kinda hard to offer great service when you have those kind of people. just some insider information on the club.



first...welcome to the DIS  

second...are you referring to the post by goofy! about the kid who came in and took a whole platter of cookies???


----------



## loewsemployee

crazy4dis said:


> We'll be at PBR the first week of January.  I'm going to wait until check-in to possibly upgrade to Club per some great advice given here.
> 
> Do they ever say that there is no availability?  There are a lot of conventions there that week but I would think those people would be on expense accounts and eating elsewhere.
> 
> We've already been upgraded to a Hospitality Suite. Yeah. I was told it's $75 to upgrade to Club.  It seems like alot of people are saying $50-$60?  Is it sometimes more reasonable at check-in?
> 
> Any thoughts?



it's 75 the price went up. there is no negotiations on the price unfortunately.


----------



## loewsemployee

bubba's mom said:


> first...welcome to the DIS
> 
> second...are you referring to the post by goofy! about the kid who came in and took a whole platter of cookies???



no i was referring to a lady saying the food was skimpy, but the club people cant really yell at a kid for doing something like that, they can just try and replace what was taken. "loews loves kids" so yea, limits to stuff like that.


----------



## loewsemployee

terryfromhawaii said:


> Which would you go with?(We have 7 in our party-3 adults and 4 children)  In the Portofino 2 Bdrm Suite the rooms are garden view (sith a parlor) with the non-deluxe sized bathrooms and you have 1 King, 2 Queens and a Sleeper Sofa and 3 bathrooms and in the 2 Deluxe rooms we would get 2 rooms with 1 Queen beds each and 2 deluxe bathrooms.
> 
> Which would you choose and why?
> 
> TIA!



well honestly that's your decision. because the deluxe rooms dont really over look anything other then the pools. if you can get a portofino suite at a rate you want to pay, u should just go for that, more room! if u dont feel like u'll use the parlor then drop it and go with the 2 deluxe. the room size in deluxe isn't THAT much of a difference. it's all made up by the bathroom. just a lil secret.


----------



## bubba's mom

loewsemployee said:


> limits to stuff like that.



I would have probably said something to him....again, (according to poster) doesn't seem any 'parental supervision' was around    That is just RUDE and I know my son wouldn't do something like that.....he might take 3 or 4, but not the whole platter!


----------



## bubba's mom

loewsemployee said:


> well honestly that's your decision. because the deluxe rooms dont really over look anything other then the pools. if you can get a portofino suite at a rate you want to pay, u should just go for that, more room! if u dont feel like u'll use the parlor then drop it and go with the 2 deluxe. the room size in deluxe isn't THAT much of a difference. it's all made up by the bathroom. just a lil secret.



are you currently still employed for Loews?  Do you work at PBH??  

if so....we are glad to have you here to answer questions   Always nice to have people on the boards who work at places/things we talk about..... for instance, there was a Southwest Air employee on the transportation thread, people on here work at the parks, etc..... Nice to have _accurate _info


----------



## loewsemployee

dsmom said:


> I would still ask upon check-in if you can add club onto your rooms.  We have done this even when it is busy and they have always let us add it on.
> 
> The Gelateria has a nice assortment of danish and croissants- we had a sausage and cheese one last trip that was great!  They also have great coffee drinks and cereals and breakfast bars - a nice selection and they open at 6 a.m.



yea i agree. you should ask just incase at check in. but be nice to the agent, they dont like rude pushy people. but if it's open they would be more then happy to upgrade you, but if they say no, then it means no, dont be mean or u might get a bad room.


----------



## loewsemployee

bubba's mom said:


> are you currently still employed for Loews?  Do you work at PBH??
> 
> if so....we are glad to have you here to answer questions   Always nice to have people on the boards who work at places/things we talk about..... for instance, there was a Southwest Air employee on the transportation thread, people on here work at the parks, etc..... Nice to have _accurate _info



yes i actually work in gst services. i heard about these posts and was told people come in here and talk real bad about our hotel and how to scam us into giving them things. so i thought i'd step in here and read what's going on. so far haven't seen negative comments, but saw somethings i should but input on so you all can understand it better. we want the best for our guests and having hostility only makes us more stressed and turn us into mean people and not want help people if they are going to try and rip us off you know? but i'm going to continue to stop in here and see if i can update or help some people out. just remember, you get more with honey then you do with vinegar.


----------



## goofy!

loewsemployee said:


> well honestly that's your decision. because the deluxe rooms dont really over look anything other then the pools. if you can get a portofino suite at a rate you want to pay, u should just go for that, more room! if u dont feel like u'll use the parlor then drop it and go with the 2 deluxe. the room size in deluxe isn't THAT much of a difference. it's all made up by the bathroom. just a lil secret.



Just curious? Which hotel do you work for? 

As a frequent customer of the PBH, I am going to have to disagree with you that the deluxe rooms really don't look over anything other than the pools. While many of the deluxe rooms do have pool views, many of them also have bay views.  

Of all the deluxe rooms we have stayed in, only 2 had pool views, one a Villa pool view, the other a beach pool view.


----------



## goofy!

loewsemployee said:


> however, money does talk and you can always bribe the frontdesk agent. sometimes they aren't fully committed but might get in trouble if they upgrade on a sold out basis (96%+) but it helps them push further to see the best that they can do for you rather then putting u in an ok room



How much is the going bribe?


----------



## bubba's mom

loewsemployee said:


> yes i actually work in gst services. i heard about these posts and was told people come in here and talk real bad about our hotel and how to scam us into giving them things. so i thought i'd step in here and read what's going on. so far haven't seen negative comments, but saw somethings i should but input on so you all can understand it better. we want the best for our guests and having hostility only makes us more stressed and turn us into mean people and not want help people if they are going to try and rip us off you know? but i'm going to continue to stop in here and see if i can update or help some people out. just remember, you get more with honey then you do with vinegar.



We actually WELCOME people like you here.... I have actually read very few negative reviews of the hotels at Universal.... we have stayed at RPR and HRH and this summer will be our first stay at PBH (which, we are very excited for   )

We welcome your help and input!!!

Oh, and i am one to know that honey IS stronger than vinegar   ...and I don't blame you.  I work with the public myself, and if you are rude or mean to me, why would i WANT to be nice and help you??    I don't think you'll find a lot of people on these boards trying to 'rip you off', more of a 'what's out there I can get'??  Most here are willing to pay, but want what they are paying for...kwim??  I don't mind paying extra money for club, but darn, I want there to be food and drink there when I'm there....


----------



## goofy!

loewsemployee said:


> yes i actually work in gst services. i heard about these posts and was told people come in here and talk real bad about our hotel and how to scam us into giving them things. so i thought i'd step in here and read what's going on. so far haven't seen negative comments, but saw somethings i should but input on so you all can understand it better. we want the best for our guests and having hostility only makes us more stressed and turn us into mean people and not want help people if they are going to try and rip us off you know? but i'm going to continue to stop in here and see if i can update or help some people out. just remember, you get more with honey then you do with vinegar.



And Guest Services approves of you recommending bribing the front desk staff to get the room and view you want?  

I will have to mention that to Mr. LeClerc when I am there next time.  Maybe I can get the Presidente Suite 

And welcome!

It is always wonderful to get the inside scoop on what is going on at Universal.  Hopefully you can help us navigate the often confusing path of booking the right room. 

Can you start with explaining the difference between booking at Universal and booking at Loews?  We have had so many different experiences reported by different people.  It would be nice to hear the right information from a legit Loews employee.


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> Maybe I can get the Presidente Suite



    

Okay....IF you DO, posting pix will NOT be enuf ....we want *VIDEO*!!!


----------



## goofy!

bubba's mom said:


> Okay....IF you DO, posting pix will NOT be enuf ....we want *VIDEO*!!!


Oh don't worry.  If I can bribe Paul enough to get the Presidente suite, video will be posted.  

And we are having a big DIS party (oops - meet)!  

I just need to know how much I should bribe him with.  I don't want to seem cheap and insult him


----------



## loewsemployee

goofy! said:


> Just curious? Which hotel do you work for?
> 
> As a frequent customer of the PBH, I am going to have to disagree with you that the deluxe rooms really don't look over anything other than the pools. While many of the deluxe rooms do have pool views, many of them also have bay views.
> 
> Of all the deluxe rooms we have stayed in, only 2 had pool views, one a Villa pool view, the other a beach pool view.



yea i work at pbh. and the beach pool has only a little run of rooms that over look it. the villa pool is wrapped by the villa building. so more chances are to over look the villa pool rather then the beach pool. ALMOST every room on the villa side, u can somewhat see the pool or atleast the area. the 70s have the best view as they look at it dead on. as far as the bay. if you are talking about deluxe rooms over lookin the bay. those are VERY rare. if you have gotten them while u stayed with us, then you are a very lucky person, but 9 out of 10 gsts who ask for it, it's never avail. 2400-10 2500-10 and 2600-10 only look over the bay directly. that's the view of a presidente and govenatore suites. there are a view that wrap around to the side so u can see the habor piazza, but there mostly look at bice. those numbers are hard to remember, but when u look in the computer system they show up when u put in the view you want to look at.


----------



## loewsemployee

goofy! said:


> And Guest Services approves of you recommending bribing the front desk staff to get the room and view you want?
> 
> I will have to mention that to Mr. LeClerc when I am there next time.  Maybe I can get the Presidente Suite
> 
> And welcome!
> 
> It is always wonderful to get the inside scoop on what is going on at Universal.  Hopefully you can help us navigate the often confusing path of booking the right room.
> 
> Can you start with explaining the difference between booking at Universal and booking at Loews?  We have had so many different experiences reported by different people.  It would be nice to hear the right information from a legit Loews employee.





hey i'm only trying to be helpful. and paul would be happy to see that i'm here trying to give pointers. but if you are going to be snippy like that then i won't help you at all. front desk agents have the hardest job in that hotel. portofino is a VERY hard hotel to work at, and agents are always given nothing for their hard work and dedication. the goal is to make a personal relationship with people in the hotel. i have people that come to the hotel and always ask for me to do everything for them. and it is an honor. for those people i go out of my way  completely for. it took me 2 full days of calling disney to get them a reservation at a certain rest. they wanted to eat at, but i finally got it and just seeing them happy that i held up to their expectations is gratifying enough. but if you want an immediate outcome, a tip always does help. as far as the suites... no type of bribe will get you those, everybody is always charged full price. 

and i'm actually not going to answer the question about the booking. 2 reasons, some people know what they are talking about, and some people guess. but honestly, i'd go through loews directly if you aren't booking a package. ask about discounts they can give you. but if you are a loews first, book through loews first. 

and i'll keep my personal comments to myself......


----------



## loewsemployee

goofy! said:


> How much is the going bribe?



anything to show the frontdesk agent you are greatful for them taking a risk. and i now see i shouldn't have used the word "bribe". gratuity is what it is. some people just automatically demand things, of course they'll get it, but they're paying. but if u are genuine and nice, it will always get you further


----------



## loewsemployee

goofy! said:


> And Guest Services approves of you recommending bribing the front desk staff to get the room and view you want?
> 
> I will have to mention that to Mr. LeClerc when I am there next time.  Maybe I can get the Presidente Suite
> 
> And welcome!
> 
> It is always wonderful to get the inside scoop on what is going on at Universal.  Hopefully you can help us navigate the often confusing path of booking the right room.
> 
> Can you start with explaining the difference between booking at Universal and booking at Loews?  We have had so many different experiences reported by different people.  It would be nice to hear the right information from a legit Loews employee.



.....and gst services recommending charging you an additional fee per night you stay with them.....


----------



## loewsemployee

goofy! said:


> Oh don't worry.  If I can bribe Paul enough to get the Presidente suite, video will be posted.
> 
> And we are having a big DIS party (oops - meet)!
> 
> I just need to know how much I should bribe him with.  I don't want to seem cheap and insult him



i dont work at the front desk so it's not helping me any by what you do at check in. i'm just throwing pointers, don't throw it out of proportion. i'm good friends with a lot of the agents and pretty much all of the staff is a big family, we always go out together throw big parties on the holidays and stuff. i just hear feedback from the agents.


----------



## loewsemployee

bubba's mom said:


> We actually WELCOME people like you here.... I have actually read very few negative reviews of the hotels at Universal.... we have stayed at RPR and HRH and this summer will be our first stay at PBH (which, we are very excited for   )
> 
> We welcome your help and input!!!
> 
> Oh, and i am one to know that honey IS stronger than vinegar   ...and I don't blame you.  I work with the public myself, and if you are rude or mean to me, why would i WANT to be nice and help you??    I don't think you'll find a lot of people on these boards trying to 'rip you off', more of a 'what's out there I can get'??  Most here are willing to pay, but want what they are paying for...kwim??  I don't mind paying extra money for club, but darn, I want there to be food and drink there when I'm there....





AWESOME! when is ur arrival date?


----------



## calgarygary

loewsemployee said:


> hey i'm only trying to be helpful. and paul would be happy to see that i'm here trying to give pointers. but if you are going to be snippy like that then i won't help you at all. front desk agents have the hardest job in that hotel. portofino is a VERY hard hotel to work at, and agents are always given nothing for their hard work and dedication. the goal is to make a personal relationship with people in the hotel. i have people that come to the hotel and always ask for me to do everything for them. and it is an honor. for those people i go out of my way  completely for. it took me 2 full days of calling disney to get them a reservation at a certain rest. they wanted to eat at, but i finally got it and just seeing them happy that i held up to their expectations is gratifying enough. but if you want an immediate outcome, a tip always does help. as far as the suites... no type of bribe will get you those, everybody is always charged full price.
> 
> and i'm actually not going to answer the question about the booking. 2 reasons, some people know what they are talking about, and some people guess. but honestly, i'd go through loews directly if you aren't booking a package. ask about discounts they can give you. but if you are a loews first, book through loews first.
> 
> and i'll keep my personal comments to myself......



It may be time to chill, have a cool one and take a deep breath.  The great majority of the people here fall into two categories, those who are considering staying at the Loews onsite hotels and are educating themselves and those that are huge fans of the hotels and trying to share their knowledge.  The question regarding Loews vs. Universal is a legitimate one as there is often either miscommunication and/or inconsistency when applying LF benefits.  Your advice to book through LF is good, but even with that approach, there has been an inconsistent approach in applying discounts.

Please do not take this personally but I do have a problem with the statement that agents are given nothing for their hard work and dedication.  Agents of course receive a salary and I believe that more of their arrivals are like us, thrilled to be there and in a great mood.  There are however some that expect and demand the world of agents and react in a terrible way if they can't deliver.  The key to their job enjoyment will be who they remember.  

We all appreciate input into the boards that especially increases the knowledge base and our enjoyment of our stays.  Welcome, and I look forward to your many informative posts to come.


----------



## bubba's mom

loewsemployee said:


> hey i'm only trying to be helpful. and paul would be happy to see that i'm here trying to give pointers. but if you are going to be snippy like that then i won't help you at all.



Oh, please don't think goofy! is being 'snippy'...that is not her.... She is THE BIGGEST PBH fan and absolutely LOVES it there.... i have NEVER heard her ONCE complain about the PBH....matter of fact, a lot of us "regulars" consider her the PBH resident 'expert' around here....she has stayed many times there and is very knowledgeable about the hotel....she has HELPED many people here on this board (including me   )  I think you may have mis-interpreted her comment as snippy...as I know she didn't intend it to 'sound' that way


----------



## bubba's mom

loewsemployee said:


> AWESOME! when is ur arrival date?



uh...why?  

(I was going to PM you or email you, but you have opted not to receive private messages or emails.....I would rather keep that off the public boards.....but feel free to PM or email me tho  )


----------



## goofy!

Loewsemployee,

I am sorry.  I was not trying to be snippy, although upon re-reading my post, I can see how it might be taken that way.  We have lots of fun on this board and I was just goofing around.

I have the highest respect for the PBH employees.  We have traveled extensively and I have always found the PBH employees to be some of the best we have encountered.

I was also not trying to be snippy about the Loews vs. Universal booking dilemma.  We have been discussing this very thing in several threads over the past couple of weeks.  I really did want the opinion of a Loews employee.

So, again Welcome.  We are looking forward to your continued input!


----------



## macraven

hi loewsemployee, i am trying to figure out if i meet you at the hotel before.

how long have you been working there?

i would have sent you a pm but you don't have that function on your set up.


i have probably already met you.  i meet a lot of super employees at the hotels there.


----------



## CPanther95

I don't get the distinction between Loews and Universal when making reservations. I always call Loews, and they always say they'll have to transfer me to Universal for reservations. I've never had a Loews reservation made directly by Loews.

Unless there's some policy that the suites are only reserved by Universal and that's why I'm transferred.


----------



## goofy!

CPanther95 said:


> I don't get the distinction between Loews and Universal when making reservations. I always call Loews, and they always say they'll have to transfer me to Universal for reservations. I've never had a Loews reservation made directly by Loews.
> 
> Unless there's some policy that the suites are only reserved by Universal and that's why I'm transferred.



I don't understand it either.  I do completely understand the Universal Vacations vs. Loews/Universal, but not the difference if you access Netbooker through Universal or Loews.

I always book through Loews as I was told the same thing by a LoewsFirst employee, even down to the fact that they track where both calls and online reservations originate from.  

Some here have had no problems with their reservations when booking through Universal, some have been denied their LoewsFirst perks. 

So, it would have been nice to hear another official Loews employee clear up the confusion.


----------



## macraven

i'm still waiting to hear an answer to my question.

hope we are not playing a game of tag here............


----------



## macraven

CPanther95 said:


> I don't get the distinction between Loews and Universal when making reservations. I always call Loews, and they always say they'll have to transfer me to Universal for reservations. I've never had a Loews reservation made directly by Loews.
> 
> Unless there's some policy that the suites are only reserved by Universal and that's why I'm transferred.





that has been the case with me also.
so far i have had 20 something stays at loews at universal hotels.
i have stayed at all of them.

when i call loews, they transfer me to universal reservations.


you can always call back a few days after making the ressie to check and see how your ressie was put in the system.

and, i always get the confirmation email of my upcoming stay within 48 hours of making the ressie.


----------



## goofy!

loewsemployee said:


> .....and gst services recommending charging you an additional fee per night you stay with them.....



I missed this post.

I don't get it.  

Guest services is recommending charging an additional fee per night when we stay with them? 

Is this a new charge coming down the line?  Or, since you quoted me, are you saying that Guest Services is going to charge us more?

If this is a new fee coming soon, what is this fee?

How is it charged?

I would very much appreciate it if you would elaborate a bit further on extra fees Guest services is recommending charging.

Thanks!!


----------



## damo

CPanther95 said:


> I don't get the distinction between Loews and Universal when making reservations. I always call Loews, and they always say they'll have to transfer me to Universal for reservations. I've never had a Loews reservation made directly by Loews.
> 
> Unless there's some policy that the suites are only reserved by Universal and that's why I'm transferred.



Yes, I get transferred every time as well.


----------



## damo

So guest services wants to charge us for using their services?  That's a good way to get people not to use them.  Don't you think that there are enough extra charges at the hotels already?

The hotels should be trying to get people from Disney to stay with them, not alienate them and that is exactly what is going to happen if they keep adding on fees.  It is bad enough that parking was just increased and we have to pay for internet, gym usage, etc. etc.

I've been a platinum member for a long time and also a board member here since 2001 when parking was $6.  We have watched prices go up and up and have listened to so many people say that they won't go because of the extra fees.  It really is a very wrong direction to be taking.


----------



## idlewoman1

Do you think if enough of us complained by way of email or letter our voices would be heard regarding the parking fee for their guests? As it stands, they are getting an enormous amount for their hotel rooms. I live in the Chicago area and expect to pay for parking. Not at Universal though when parking fees are not an issue at Disney their competition.


----------



## macraven

idlewoman1 said:


> Do you think if enough of us complained by way of email or letter our voices would be heard regarding the parking fee for their guests? As it stands, they are getting an enormous amount for their hotel rooms. I live in the Chicago area and expect to pay for parking. Not at Universal though when parking fees are not an issue at Disney their competition.



disney includes the parking for resort guests factored into the room rate.
they just don't advertise it.

i live in the chgo area also.
to stay downtown chicago, expect to pay $45 a night for parking.
what universal charges is much cheaper than other places.


----------



## damo

We can't really compare the prices to Disney since their deluxe hotels are always more expensive than the Universal Hotels anyways.  However, people still see it as an extra charge and it turns them off.


----------



## macraven

i thought i missed something so i went back a few pages but saw loewsemployee did an edit on one of the posts.


Originally Posted by loewsemployee  
however, money does talk and you can always bribe the frontdesk agent. sometimes they aren't fully committed but might get in trouble if they upgrade on a sold out basis (96%+) but it helps them push further to see the best that they can do for you rather then putting u in an ok room

__________________


why did you change it after it had already been copied by another poster in the thread?

i didn't know you could bribe the employees.

i always give money to front desk people that have helped me out during my stay.  but then, i always tip everyone at the hotel i stay in.
when they make calls for me, or get housekeeping to do something in the room extra, i always tip for the additional service.
i thought everyone did.

i don't do a bribe, just a thank you to them for their help and having me be able to have a relaxing vacation while i am there.


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> i thought i missed something so i went back a few pages but saw loewsemployee did an edit on one of the posts.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by loewsemployee
> however, money does talk and you can always bribe the frontdesk agent. sometimes they aren't fully committed but might get in trouble if they upgrade on a sold out basis (96%+) but it helps them push further to see the best that they can do for you rather then putting u in an ok room
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> why did you change it after it had already been copied by another poster in the thread?
> 
> i didn't know you could bribe the employees.
> 
> i always give money to front desk people that have helped me out during my stay.  but then, i always tip everyone at the hotel i stay in.
> when they make calls for me, or get housekeeping to do something in the room extra, i always tip for the additional service.
> i thought everyone did.
> 
> i don't do a bribe, just a thank you to them for their help and having me be able to have a relaxing vacation while i am there.



There is a big difference between a tip and a bribe.  I imagine the employee was talking about a bribe since a tip is given after the service is completed?  I would never feel comfortable bribing the front desk.  I certainly hope that this isn't the norm because I must seem very, very cheap and I guess I can never expect to get an upgrade from the front desk.


----------



## JerSpi

I'll be staying at Portofino Bay from the 7th through the 10th of Feb.  I signed up for Loews First, and recieved a $269 rate with two free 7-day park passes.  I'm thinking about upgrading to a Club room if the price is right.  Does anyone have any insight on what they may charge? 

LoewsEmployee:  It's quite nice of you to stop by the forums and offer to help people.  Any insight on what I should do while I'm there or which rooms to request would be much appreciated!

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Jerspi,  I doubt if we see loewsemployee again.  I always ask at checkin how much it would be the upgrade to club.  I've paid $50 and 60 but declined a couple of times when they said $100.


----------



## calgarygary

Motherfletcher said:


> Jerspi,  I doubt if we see loewsemployee again.  I always ask at checkin how much it would be the upgrade to club.  I've paid $50 and 60 but declined a couple of times when they said $100.



Do you know something that we don't and maybe can't share?


----------



## Motherfletcher

I think she was just venting.  After the bribe comment I think she may be a little embarrassed.  I didn't narc her out or anything.


----------



## goofy!

Motherfletcher said:


> I think she was just venting.  After the bribe comment I think she may be a little embarrassed.  I didn't narc her out or anything.



Neither did I.

Hope he/she didn't leave because they were admonished by Loews Mgt. 






Welcome JerSpi!!

This board is fantastic.  I have been helped so much by all the great people here who really know their stuff!

We upgraded to Club at Thanksgiving for $60.00.  

Let us know what the upgrade is when you get back.  We are headed down the first week in March and definitely plan on upgrading.

Edited to add:
When we arrived at midnight, 3/06/08, we asked to add club. The woman who checked us in said fine and that the fee was still the same as what we paid during Thanksgiving - $60.00 per night. She added this to our room rate of $329.00 for a total of $389.00 per night.

However, when I went back to the front desk a half hour later to discuss a problem with our rate, I was told that the rate for club was actually $75.00 per night and not the $60 we had been charged.


----------



## gopherit

Hmmm.  At $50 or $60, I would be willing to "go club" for our family of 5.  That breaks down to about $10-12 per head, and I think b'fast, drinks and some evening snacks would probably make that view worth the climb.    

The "view" isn't so nice at $15 or more per head, however.  I'd have to really think about it...   I can already see my more frugal DH now, "C'mon everybody, back to the room to get the most out of that club level!"  I'm the only one who drinks, so he would probably be pushing me to "get my fill", LOL        ... oh my, could be an interesting trip!!


----------



## Mrs Banks

Hi Everyone

I have booked one night at Portofino, Club Level (I am sure I am paying too much) but I really wanted to have a special night with my family.  We booked Mama Della's and are going to Blue Man's Group that night.

Are all the club rooms on the same floor?  Are there any sections better than the other that I may put in a request to?  Any info you may have would be great.  Thank you.


----------



## damo

Mrs Banks said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have booked one night at Portofino, Club Level (I am sure I am paying too much) but I really wanted to have a special night with my family.  We booked Mama Della's and are going to Blue Man's Group that night.
> 
> Are all the club rooms on the same floor?  Are there any sections better than the other that I may put in a request to?  Any info you may have would be great.  Thank you.



No, you can be anywhere in the hotel and have club access.  I would request West Wing.


----------



## surfgirl

interested in thoughts and opinions.

I've actually read through about 10 pages and gotten some good info -  thanks everyone  

party of 5:  me, dh, dd7, dd6, ds4.  *loved* PBH about 6 years ago. haven't been back since.  We'll be there March 15-18 (week before Easter).  How full will it be then ?  Is that a 'peak' week?

would love a balcony.  (we use it when kids are in bed).  don't really care where.
- Are the only balconies with bay views ?  
- What percentage of bay views have balconies ?

Willing to pay for an upgrade to bay view if high chance of getting a balcony, but if can't, would just get a standard room.  
- Will we have a rollaway or do some/all rooms have daybeds or pullouts ?  
- Is there a charge for a rollaway? (thus making a pullout/daybed room 'cheaper' by comparision)

a LF member, apparently I'm gold.  will I have any luck at an upgrade or will this help?

fyi - have not yet made my reservation.  I'm mildly confused by the Loews vs. Universal booking dilemma (sp?)

thanks experts!


----------



## goofy!

surfgirl said:


> interested in thoughts and opinions.
> 
> I've actually read through about 10 pages and gotten some good info -  thanks everyone
> 
> party of 5:  me, dh, dd7, dd6, ds4.  *loved* PBH about 6 years ago. haven't been back since.  We'll be there March 15-18 (week before Easter).  How full will it be then ?  Is that a 'peak' week?
> 
> would love a balcony.  (we use it when kids are in bed).  don't really care where.
> - Are the only balconies with bay views ?
> - What percentage of bay views have balconies ?
> 
> Willing to pay for an upgrade to bay view if high chance of getting a balcony, but if can't, would just get a standard room.
> - Will we have a rollaway or do some/all rooms have daybeds or pullouts ?
> - Is there a charge for a rollaway? (thus making a pullout/daybed room 'cheaper' by comparision)
> 
> a LF member, apparently I'm gold.  will I have any luck at an upgrade or will this help?
> 
> fyi - have not yet made my reservation.  I'm mildly confused by the Loews vs. Universal booking dilemma (sp?)
> 
> thanks experts!



Your stay falls in the spring break timeframe, so depending on how many schools are out, it could be busy.  We will be there the week before you and I noticed that they just released AP rates for our week.  So, since it is only three weeks out and they just now released the AP rates, I am guessing that bookings aren't as high as expected, so keeping fingers crossed that it is not a madhouse.  Although all the gardenviews are gone.  Still hoping that AAA rates will soon follow, as they have actually been higher than the supersaver rate.

But, that said, crowds are never really a concern with FOTL.  Even in the busiest of times, we have rarely waited over 15 minutes for a ride in the express lines.

Balconies are very few and far between.  You can request one, but they cannot guarantee one.  The only times we have had a balcony is when we have had the West Wing Villa Suites. I am not sure there is an easy way to secure one.

We go often enough that I fear we may be "regulars" at the PBH    And I _still _don't have a clear picture of the Loews vs. Universal booking thing.  One Loews person will tell you one thing, another person something else.  To be safe, we always call the LoewsFirst line (1-800-Loews11) or book online through www.loewshotels.com.

The Loewsfirst people will transfer you to the Universal reservations line and the www.loewshotels.com site will send you to the Universal netbooker site, but at least there is never a question that you did book through Loews.


----------



## Debs Hill

I'm sure that this has been asked a million times before, but if you book a deluxe club room what are the possible locations in the hotel?!!! 
Which would you recommend requesting? 
Where is the lounge in relation to the rooms?
Debsxx


----------



## surfgirl

Goofy, thanks for the quick response...  I read further back in the pages and found more info out... we decided to:

- book a garden view room and with my Gold, I was already upgraded to a deluxe (eliminates the need for a rollaway).  We'll deal with the balcony/non-balcony issue when we arrive.  We arrive on a Saturday (early), so I'm hoping by checking in early, we'll have luck ?  If need be, we could even switch rooms on Sunday... I know the rates go down on Sunday.

I cross posted about LF - here are my questions:

As always, I have a tangential question. ( I just wanted to say tangential  )

I noticed a few pages back about being a platinum member of another hotel rewards program. My dh is a platinum member of Marriott Rewards.

1) Can we request complimentary platinum of Loews First ?
2) He is also AmEx platinum... does that do anything ?
3) The Marriott is his name, the LF is my name... will they still do it ?
4) We will be there March 15-18... how do I find out if any suite upgrades are even open ? (I don't want to jump through hoops if there aren't any available...)

thanks!


----------



## calgarygary

surfgirl said:


> Goofy, thanks for the quick response...  I read further back in the pages and found more info out... we decided to:
> 
> - book a garden view room and with my Gold, I was already upgraded to a deluxe (eliminates the need for a rollaway).  We'll deal with the balcony/non-balcony issue when we arrive.  We arrive on a Saturday (early), so I'm hoping by checking in early, we'll have luck ?  If need be, we could even switch rooms on Sunday... I know the rates go down on Sunday.
> 
> I cross posted about LF - here are my questions:
> 
> As always, I have a tangential question. ( I just wanted to say tangential  )
> 
> I noticed a few pages back about being a platinum member of another hotel rewards program. My dh is a platinum member of Marriott Rewards.
> 
> 1) Can we request complimentary platinum of Loews First ?
> 2) He is also AmEx platinum... does that do anything ?
> 3) The Marriott is his name, the LF is my name... will they still do it ?
> 4) We will be there March 15-18... how do I find out if any suite upgrades are even open ? (I don't want to jump through hoops if there aren't any available...)
> 
> thanks!



1) Yes, he may or may not get it but likely will
2) No, means nothing as far as LF
3) If he gets status match, it will be in his name - change reservation to him
4) March 2008?  probably too late as it's spring break somewhere in North America


----------



## goofy!

surfgirl said:


> Goofy, thanks for the quick response...  I read further back in the pages and found more info out... we decided to:
> 
> - book a garden view room and with my Gold, I was already upgraded to a deluxe (eliminates the need for a rollaway).  We'll deal with the balcony/non-balcony issue when we arrive.  We arrive on a Saturday (early), so I'm hoping by checking in early, we'll have luck ?  If need be, we could even switch rooms on Sunday... I know the rates go down on Sunday.
> 
> I cross posted about LF - here are my questions:
> 
> As always, I have a tangential question. ( I just wanted to say tangential  )
> 
> I noticed a few pages back about being a platinum member of another hotel rewards program. My dh is a platinum member of Marriott Rewards.
> 
> 1) Can we request complimentary platinum of Loews First ?
> 2) He is also AmEx platinum... does that do anything ?
> 3) The Marriott is his name, the LF is my name... will they still do it ?
> 4) We will be there March 15-18... how do I find out if any suite upgrades are even open ? (I don't want to jump through hoops if there aren't any available...)
> 
> thanks!



Loews will often status match other programs if you are elite.

I haven't tried it, but somebody else posted:

Call the Loews First number (1-800-Loews11)
You will need to ask about your particular status match
Then you will need to fax your latest statement that confirms your Marriott Platinum status to:
1-800-563-9714


----------



## Disney Legend

This seems like a friendly thread with helpful people. I did not read the entire thread but here goes. Planning on staying for a weekend at a nice hotel near Universal.  This will be our first visit to Universal.  Don't know much about the hotels there but PORTOFINO BAY HOTEL seems to be well liked. We will need a hotel when we check out of Disney on 12/26/2008 thru check out (at Universal) on 12/28/2008. This a short stay.  Please provide any advice you wish to get a good room at a good price.  Should I book now?  My DW wants to check out the Universal Park. Thanks!


----------



## Debs Hill

OK, so having been back through the thread I think I've found out that the coneirge/club level rooms are on the 5th and 6th floors of the villa wing and the lounge is on the same level as check in?! Is that right?!!

Can someone tell me, are all the club rooms deluxe ones with the big bathrooms?
What is the view of?
Do any have balconies?

I would love to see any pictures that people have of the club rooms, the view, the pool area and the lounge!!! 
Debsx


----------



## calgarygary

Disney Legend said:


> This seems like a friendly thread with helpful people. I did not read the entire thread but here goes. Planning on staying for a weekend at a nice hotel near Universal.  This will be our first visit to Universal.  Don't know much about the hotels there but PORTOFINO BAY HOTEL seems to be well liked. We will need a hotel when we check out of Disney on 12/26/2008 thru check out (at Universal) on 12/28/2008. This a short stay.  Please provide any advice you wish to get a good room at a good price.  Should I book now?  My DW wants to check out the Universal Park. Thanks!



As you are going at a very busy time, make sure you stay onsite to really enjoy Universal.  You mentioned staying at a nice hotel near Universal and you also mentioned the Portofino.  There is a huge difference!  All three onsite hotels, the RPR, HRH and PBH offer front of the line (fotl) with showing your room key in the parks.  That is a huge perk especially at that time of year.  Book now, monitor rates but given when you are going, expect to pay dearly.


----------



## Babyboo

Debs Hill said:


> I would love to see any pictures that people have of the club rooms, the view, the pool area and the lounge!!!
> Debsx



Heres some I posted last month

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1690763


----------



## gopherit

I enjoyed your photos, Babyboo - makes me excited for our June trip - HOWEVER - it now makes me wonder about the whole sleeper-sofa thing!  We have a family of 5 and are booked in a PBH Deluxe 2Q room.  We have been to HRH in a deluxe 2Q room and the sleeper sofa was just fine - looked like a double-sized bed once you unfolded it from the loveseat-sized couch.  Are you saying that your deluxe room @ PBH did not have a loveseat / sleeper sofa?  I tell ya, with a teenage son, a preteen son, and a squirmy 8 yr old daughter - DH and I really NEED there to be a sleeper sofa of some sort in there!!  I suppose we could haul a cot or airmat with us, but what a pain.  And 5 nights is too long to try to "rough it" - it's a vacation, after all!  I will be a bit ticked if we end up paying for a roll-away....


----------



## calgarygary

gopherit said:


> I enjoyed your photos, Babyboo - makes me excited for our June trip - HOWEVER - it now makes me wonder about the whole sleeper-sofa thing!  We have a family of 5 and are booked in a PBH Deluxe 2Q room.  We have been to HRH in a deluxe 2Q room and the sleeper sofa was just fine - looked like a double-sized bed once you unfolded it from the loveseat-sized couch.  Are you saying that your deluxe room @ PBH did not have a loveseat / sleeper sofa?  I tell ya, with a teenage son, a preteen son, and a squirmy 8 yr old daughter - DH and I really NEED there to be a sleeper sofa of some sort in there!!  I suppose we could haul a cot or airmat with us, but what a pain.  And 5 nights is too long to try to "rough it" - it's a vacation, after all!  I will be a bit ticked if we end up paying for a roll-away....



The deluxe room we had did have a sleeper sofa.  Any room at PBH can have club status as there is not a true club floor there.


----------



## Babyboo

gopherit said:


> I enjoyed your photos, Babyboo - makes me excited for our June trip - HOWEVER - it now makes me wonder about the whole sleeper-sofa thing!  We have a family of 5 and are booked in a PBH Deluxe 2Q room.  We have been to HRH in a deluxe 2Q room and the sleeper sofa was just fine - looked like a double-sized bed once you unfolded it from the loveseat-sized couch.  Are you saying that your deluxe room @ PBH did not have a loveseat / sleeper sofa?  I tell ya, with a teenage son, a preteen son, and a squirmy 8 yr old daughter - DH and I really NEED there to be a sleeper sofa of some sort in there!!  I suppose we could haul a cot or airmat with us, but what a pain.  And 5 nights is too long to try to "rough it" - it's a vacation, after all!  I will be a bit ticked if we end up paying for a roll-away....



I wouldn't worry as the first Deluxe Club room we stayed in at the Portofino had a sleeper sofa, we were a party of 5 then and had no prblems.

This time we were only a party of 4 so maybe they have some deluxe rooms without the sleeper just chairs and allocate these to smaller parties.


----------



## bubba's mom

Not *ALL *the sofas are _pullouts_...some are just _sofas_.  I think they reserve the pullouts for those who have 5 booked in  a room....and the non-pullouts for those booked with 4.


----------



## goofy!

Every deluxe we have stayed in has had a pull-out.  There are quite a few, if not most, with the pull-out.  Just ask for it and you will probably get it.

Loewshotels.com does not make any mention of a pull-out in their room descriptions, but UniversalOrlando states that ALL deluxe rooms have a pull-out sofa for the Portofino:

_Deluxe Rooms
Deluxe Rooms These elegantly appointed accommodations offer an even larger living space at 490 square feet, plus a stylish and roomy bathroom featuring a separate tub and shower. Deluxe rooms are available with a King or two double Queen beds, all rooms with two double queen beds have a pull-out sofa. _


But be forewarned, it is a twin sized pull-out in the chair, not a double or queen sofa.


----------



## Disneysnel

Hi,

  Could someone please tell me if the rooms without balconies have windows that open?

Thanks!


----------



## Babyboo

No our windows didn't open.

and definately no sofa pull out or otherwise in our Deluxe room just a wing chair


----------



## damo

Babyboo said:


> No our windows didn't open.
> 
> and definately no sofa pull out or otherwise in our Deluxe room just a wing chair



There have been a few people that have reported no pull out.  If it is important, make sure you let them know.


----------



## Disneysnel

I notice some rooms have balconies in the pictures are those rooms all club rooms?

I HAVE to have a room that opens to the outside, I am very claustrophobic and will get panic attacks if I know the only way to the outside is way down a hall or whatever.
(Have to practically knock myself out on a plane  )

So, in other words - what do I have to pay for in order to have a very good chance of getting a balcony.

(I booked thru Loew's with my blue card)

Hope that didn't sound too whiny 
Thanks


----------



## bubba's mom

If I am not mistaken, the balconies are attached to the suites.  Portofino and Villa suites and higher.... Standard rooms don't have balconies (as most rooms at Universal Orlando do NOT have balconies).  You'd have to reserve that specific room, or be lucky enuf to get an upgrade....


----------



## damo

Disneysnel said:


> I notice some rooms have balconies in the pictures are those rooms all club rooms?
> 
> I HAVE to have a room that opens to the outside, I am very claustrophobic and will get panic attacks if I know the only way to the outside is way down a hall or whatever.
> (Have to practically knock myself out on a plane  )
> 
> So, in other words - what do I have to pay for in order to have a very good chance of getting a balcony.
> 
> (I booked thru Loew's with my blue card)
> 
> Hope that didn't sound too whiny
> Thanks



I would give the hotel a call.  Perhaps they can put you on the first floor where the rooms have walk outs to the outside.


----------



## goofy!

There are some bay views with balconies.  They are just the step-outs, but at least the doors open and you can step out.

Friends of ours had a bay view on the third floor of the West Wing, so I know they exist.

I suggest calling the hotel directly and asking to talk to the rooms manager.  Explain that you need a balcony for medical reasons and explain what you explained here.  It might get you slightly better results than just putting a request on your reservation.


----------



## Disneysnel

Thanks guys - I will call the hotel on Monday and let you know what they say - please wish me luck!


----------



## dsmom

We have had a balcony every time we have stayed at PB.  I think room 2551 was one of them- I will have to check the PB rate thread and double check.  It was in the East wing top floor close to the elevator- a Great room with a huge balcony.  There are quite a few balconies in the east wing.  We also had a balcony in the villa wing - top floor- right over the beach pool- also a great room- I will try to find that room number also.


----------



## Disneysnel

Thanks Dsmom! I really appreciate it! 
I put off calling them for a week because I forgot it's President's day week and they are probably VERY busy right now.


----------



## dsmom

You're welcome!  I went back and checked and the room numbers are as follows:

Room 2663 was in the villa wing right over the beach pool.  It was top floor and a deluxe room.  The balcony was a nice sized one- it had a table and two chairs in it.  You could also see the MK fireworks from the balcony at night.

Room 1544 was in the East wing.  This was one of my favorite rooms.  It was close to the elevator- top floor.  The view was beautiful- right over the bay and across from Bice and the boat dock.  The balcony was huge- about 10' by 12'.   The room next door also had a large balcony but was private - it had the stone wall divider between the two.  

Hope you have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## Disneysnel

Okay, I couldn't wait any longer I called them and spoke with a very nice and understanding desk clerk (don't know if I can say his name) - who confirmed my ressie and said they it is noted on my account that I must have a door that opens - how this will work with my upgrade - I don't know but if it's a choice between the upgrade or the opening doors - the doors win, hands down - I do not want to spend my nights like this -  !

Thanks so much for everyone's help - now I have another question.

I have read many reviews with horror stories about the water taxis and buses - I will have a car, is it better to drive or is it close enough to walk to the parks?


----------



## FireandIce

Horror stories about the boats ? They are great. You really do not need a car at Universal.


----------



## ky07

FireandIce said:


> Horror stories about the boats ? They are great. You really do not need a car at Universal.



I agree but never heard horror stories about the boats but have about the busses and the hotels aren't that far from the parks and like fireandice said you wont need a car unless you are planning to go somewhere else


----------



## bubba's mom

I've never heard horror stories about the boats....except maybe the length of the lines when parks close....   We rarely use the boats because the walk is so much faster....


----------



## Disneysnel

Thanks so much! I went and looked it up on google earth and it IS really close!  I read that the the water taxis take really long and there are inexperienced drivers - stuff like that. (on trip advisor)

I am so excited -  I can't stand it - I just wish there was as much info available on line about Universal resort as there is about WDW. 

I want to know EVERYTHING 

Now I know if the taxis are slow, we can just walk!


----------



## bubba's mom

Disneysnel said:


> Thanks so much! I went and looked it up on google earth and it IS really close!  I read that the the water taxis take really long and there are inexperienced drivers - stuff like that. (on trip advisor)
> 
> I am so excited -  I can't stand it - I just wish there was as much info available on line about Universal resort as there is about WDW.
> 
> I want to know EVERYTHING
> 
> Now I know if the taxis are slow, we can just walk!



You can buy Kelly Monaghan's book Universal Orlando The Ultimate Theme Park Adventure  It is to Universal what the UOG is to Disney


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> You can buy Kelly Monaghan's book Universal Orlando The Ultimate Theme Park Adventure  It is to Universal what the UOG is to Disney


----------



## FireandIce

bubba's mom said:


> You can buy Kelly Monaghan's book Universal Orlando The Ultimate Theme Park Adventure  It is to Universal what the UOG is to Disney



Or you can continue to ask us. IMO this is the best source of US/IOA information anywhere.


----------



## bubba's mom

FireandIce said:


> Or you can continue to ask us. IMO this is the best source of US/IOA information anywhere.



I 'meant' _in addition _to asking us


----------



## Disneysnel

Thanks guys! I am on my way over to Amazon now.

Had to edit to add that it is on sale right now for only 10.85!! JIC somebody else needs one!


----------



## surfgirl

fyi - a few pages back, I asked about my dh getting platinum status. Here's the scoop:

He is a platinum member of Marriott -- I faxed a copy of his statement to LF and they upgraded him as a complimentary upgrade.

However, there are no suites available, so my gold upgrade to a deluxe room is the best thing.  I am changing the reservation to his name, though, so if someone feels nice and anything opens up, he is the one with more 'status'.


----------



## goofy!

Thanks for reporting back and confirming that Loews will indeed status match!


----------



## chelliet

We have decided to go to Universal with our DD15 and DS12 in the middle to end of July depending on my husband's conference dates in Las Vegas.  We live in Texas but will be driving from the in-laws vacation place in St. Pete so we won't be so tired when we get in.  Thanks for all the great advice; I've read through this whole thread (man, was that a time commitment!).  

Is PBH the least busy of the Universal three?  I know we would prefer the themes of PBH or RPH, and I think we're going to go Club Level for the three nights we're there.  

Is staying on-site in July worth it with the FOTL or do too many people buy express passes?  We will stay during the week, Mon-Thurs or Tues-Fri.  

We are so excited and looking forward to enjoying the hotel and the parks.


----------



## Sleepy

chelliet said:


> Is staying on-site in July worth it with the FOTL or do too many people buy express passes?




As long as the Express lines are shorter than the regular lines, it is worth it to me.


----------



## chelliet

> As long as the Express lines are shorter than the regular lines, it is worth it to me.



That sounds about right.  We used Tour Guide Mike for a 2006 Christmas trip and so we are spoiled about waiting in lines.  Thanks


----------



## bubba's mom

chelliet said:


> Is staying on-site in July worth it with the FOTL or do too many people buy express passes?  We will stay during the week, Mon-Thurs or Tues-Fri.



Yes...staying onsite in July is 100% absolutely worth it!  You'll be glad you did.

There are people who BUY the Express Passes...but remember...they limit the number of them sold during the day AND they are only good _once _per ride    ....whereas yours is _unlimited_!


----------



## chelliet

Okay, just found out that we need to go in August instead of July as DH has a conference smack dab in the middle.  I made our reservations through AAA and got Club Level for $360 a night; we've never done Club Level and I really want to try it.  Thanks for all of your advice and I know I'll be bugging you with more questions.


----------



## MRS AR

Loews will only honor status if it was gotten by actual number of stays at a hotel.  I am gold with HH by use of the HH Amex.  Loews would only give me gold not the platinum that is equal status to HH gold. But then any upgrade is good! 

Does anyone know what the "local welcome" gift is for PBH? I saw pics of what they give on arrival to RPH loews first members. Just curious>


----------



## sunshine1010

I have a trip planned for Dec. 5-14 at the Portofino Bay Hotel. I'm excited, but since I've never stayed at a Universal resort, I feel lost.

If possible, I have a few questions that I need either answers or explanations to. I'd appreciate all the help I could get. Feel free to email me as well.

1. Does PBH have laundry facilities? I'm hoping that some have been added. I've never heard of ANY hotel NOT having laundry facilities. I saw the pics of the laundry facilities at HRH on another post, and there are only FOUR? So, that would mean that there are 4 washers/dryers for the thousands of people staying at HRH/PBH? I know RP has some too, but I would have to take a boat to City Walk, get off, grab another boat to RP --- JUST to do laundry?

2.We requested a bay view room with 2 queen beds. It seems as though most of the posts on this thread are all about Club rooms. Am I getting the 'runt' of the rooms?

3. For the bay view/2 queen bed rooms - are there ANY available with a window opening? (whether it's a window or a balcony)

4. I've read that people have gotten an Entertainment Rate. WHAT is this? HOW can I get it? The prices seem to be 1/2 of what I'm paying (224.00).

5. I've already booked through a travel agency. They got me the 224.00 rate. Is there any way I can get a better rate?

6. Does this room have an iron/ironing board?

7. Basically - what are the differences between the east wing and the west wing? And what would I get with the 2 queen bed/bay view?

8. How much do they charge to empty a fridge? I heard that they charge you to empty the fridge if you don't want to use the stuff they have, and you want to use the fridge for your stuff.

9. I have a Loew's card. I haven't received it yet, but I expect it in the next month. I'm a little confused......you can only get the 'perks' on what type of reservation? I've read that on other types of reservations (Entertainment rate), you can't.

I'd really appreciate any help you can give me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## damo

sunshine1010 said:


> I have a trip planned for Dec. 5-14 at the Portofino Bay Hotel. I'm excited, but since I've never stayed at a Universal resort, I feel lost.
> 
> If possible, I have a few questions that I need either answers or explanations to. I'd appreciate all the help I could get. Feel free to email me as well.
> 
> 1. Does PBH have laundry facilities? I'm hoping that some have been added. I've never heard of ANY hotel NOT having laundry facilities. I saw the pics of the laundry facilities at HRH on another post, and there are only FOUR? So, that would mean that there are 4 washers/dryers for the thousands of people staying at HRH/PBH? I know RP has some too, but I would have to take a boat to City Walk, get off, grab another boat to RP --- JUST to do laundry?
> 
> 2.We requested a bay view room with 2 queen beds. It seems as though most of the posts on this thread are all about Club rooms. Am I getting the 'runt' of the rooms?
> 
> 3. For the bay view/2 queen bed rooms - are there ANY available with a window opening? (whether it's a window or a balcony)
> 
> 4. I've read that people have gotten an Entertainment Rate. WHAT is this? HOW can I get it? The prices seem to be 1/2 of what I'm paying (224.00).
> 
> 5. I've already booked through a travel agency. They got me the 224.00 rate. Is there any way I can get a better rate?
> 
> 6. Does this room have an iron/ironing board?
> 
> 7. Basically - what are the differences between the east wing and the west wing? And what would I get with the 2 queen bed/bay view?
> 
> 8. How much do they charge to empty a fridge? I heard that they charge you to empty the fridge if you don't want to use the stuff they have, and you want to use the fridge for your stuff.
> 
> 9. I have a Loew's card. I haven't received it yet, but I expect it in the next month. I'm a little confused......you can only get the 'perks' on what type of reservation? I've read that on other types of reservations (Entertainment rate), you can't.
> 
> I'd really appreciate any help you can give me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



1.  Not many people use laundry facilities, so don't worry too much about it.

2.  Bay view with queen beds will be fine.  Is it standard or deluxe?  Deluxe is a bit bigger and has a shower stall as well as a tub in the bathroom.

3.  You can ask for a first floor room.  That will give you a walk out.  I wouldn't want one of those rooms though since everyone will be walking right past your room.  You can request a balcony, but it is unlikely you will get one since there are few.

4.  Entertainment rates are no longer available.  That was several years ago.  The best rates now are AAA, annual pass and supersaver (which is available only if you stay 3 nights or more).

5.  If you want a better rate, call reservations yourself and ask what rates are available for your stay.  You may or may not have the best rate available.

6.  Yes the room has an iron and ironing board in the closet.  That is where the blowdryer is sometimes too.

7.  West wing is closer to everything.  

8.  You can just rent a fridge instead of having them empty the mini bar.

9.  Loews first perks are only available on AAA, rack and supersaver rates.


Hope that helped!


----------



## bubba's mom

Great job damo!! 

*sunshine1010* welcome to the DIS!!  We are a wealth of info here.  Did you get the AAA rate?  That or Supersaver will be your best rate.  

Are you having a car service drop you off at the hotel?  If so, you might want to buy a styrofoam cooler and ice (refillable at ice machine in hotel) to keep your cold stuff cold...cooler is about $5 at the grocery store....just some food for thought.

Also, don't forget to show your AAA card at the shops and restaurants to get your AAA discount


----------



## sunshine1010

About the laundry --- I'm gonna HAVE to do laundry. I'll be there 9 days.

I did NOT get a deluxe room. It was going to be about $400.00 more (or perhaps 600.00 more), and I didn't want to do that.

My travel agent got me the Super Saver special. I have AAA, but it was 11.00 more a night. So, I'm assuming I got the cheapest rate available (without having an AP)......?

Thanks for the tip about the AAA for dinner, etc. I'll have to remember that.

I have no idea how I'm getting from the airport to the hotel. I'm so used to using Magical Express at Disney. Now, it looks like I'm gonna have to pay over $100.00 to just get to the hotel. Ridiculous since I usually pay $79.00 to FLY to Florida (Southwest). Any suggestions on the cheapest way to get there.

P.S. thanks for the sweet "WELCOME"!


----------



## leahjade

great rate - we're paying $299. Which travel agency did you use - any special codes?


----------



## sunshine1010

I used MAGICAL JOURNEYS (via the internet). They're great.


----------



## bubba's mom

sunshine1010 said:


> About the laundry --- I'm gonna HAVE to do laundry. I'll be there 9 days.
> 
> I did NOT get a deluxe room. It was going to be about $400.00 more (or perhaps 600.00 more), and I didn't want to do that.
> 
> My travel agent got me the Super Saver special. I have AAA, but it was 11.00 more a night. So, I'm assuming I got the cheapest rate available (without having an AP)......?
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the AAA for dinner, etc. I'll have to remember that.
> 
> I have no idea how I'm getting from the airport to the hotel. I'm so used to using Magical Express at Disney. Now, it looks like I'm gonna have to pay over $100.00 to just get to the hotel. Ridiculous since I usually pay $79.00 to FLY to Florida (Southwest). Any suggestions on the cheapest way to get there.
> 
> P.S. thanks for the sweet "WELCOME"!



Anybody can get the Supersaver rate...it's available to the public.  If you ditch the TA, and make the res yourself, you'll be eligible for your Loews First benefits...and with 9 stays, you'd be gold level after your stay  

ETA: Be thankful you're not parking a car at the hotel...that's at least an extra $12-$14/15 per nite!


----------



## MRS AR

I get kinda confused about the club level rooms.  We have club level reserved for May.  Does the west wing have club level rooms.  It seems from a map that I've seen it is the most convenient to accessing the boat lauch.  Any suggestions for a room number?


----------



## shendley

My reasons exactly for staying on site. I've been to Disney twice now the Tour Guide Mike way and I just couldn't stand the thought of all those lines. 



chelliet said:


> That sounds about right.  We used Tour Guide Mike for a 2006 Christmas trip and so we are spoiled about waiting in lines.  Thanks


----------



## damo

MRS AR said:


> I get kinda confused about the club level rooms.  We have club level reserved for May.  Does the west wing have club level rooms.  It seems from a map that I've seen it is the most convenient to accessing the boat lauch.  Any suggestions for a room number?



Yes, you should be in west wing or the villa wing.  The rooms are all very convenient for boat launch.  I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> Yes, you should be in west wing or the villa wing.  The rooms are all very convenient for boat launch.  I wouldn't worry about it.



that's our damo....always SO very helpful


----------



## bopper

Disneysnel said:


> I have read many reviews with horror stories about the water taxis and buses - I will have a car, is it better to drive or is it close enough to walk to the parks?



We just went this past weekend.
We had a car, but we parked it when we checked in and picked it up when we checked out.  The parking deck is probably as far away as the hotels are.

We used the following methods to get to the parks:
1) Boat  - comes about every 20 minutes, but doesn't run in thunderstorms
2) Bus - runs in the rain
3) Walk - helps if you go the right way!  We took the long route!
4) Pedicab- nice young men pedal you to the parks for a tip.

We had no problems with any of the transportation options.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Hi all, 

Going to be staying at Portiofino next week - we've been before but have only taken the boat to parks...what is the walking time to the parks if we choose to do that instead?

Thanks!


----------



## goofy!

Boardwalk III said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Going to be staying at Portiofino next week - we've been before but have only taken the boat to parks...what is the walking time to the parks if we choose to do that instead?
> 
> Thanks!



At an average stroll pace, it is about 15 minutes to Universal. Add a few more to go to the other end of City Walk for IOA.

We have done more it quickly walking briskly.


----------



## bubba's mom

Didn't damo say you could cut that 15 minute time in half if you cut thru HRH parking lot??


----------



## goofy!

bubba's mom said:


> Didn't damo say you could cut that 15 minute time in half if you cut thru HRH parking lot??



I am not sure. We have never done it that way. Actually, to be honest, we rarely walk.  Even though the boats are supposed to be there every 20 minutes, it seems that whenever we go to the dock, there is a boat there or you see it coming.  Consequently, we always have a great excuse for sitting on our butts instead of walking.

But when we do walk, the walk is so pretty along the path that we have never tried cutting through the parking lot.

Hopefully Damo will be here soon to confirm you can cut the walk shorter by cutting through the parking lot.


----------



## FireandIce

You can cut the walk in half. go out the PBH driveway, cross the street, walk down the HRH driveway , stay to the right through the parking lot, and Universal is right there. between 5-8 minutes.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Thanks everyone - I'm printing out the walking instructions to bring with me - great to know about the shortcut especially if we're walking in the middle of the day and it's high 80's!


----------



## damo

FireandIce said:


> You can cut the walk in half. go out the PBH driveway, cross the street, walk down the HRH driveway , stay to the right through the parking lot, and Universal is right there. between 5-8 minutes.



That is it!!!  It is unbelieveably fast that way.  Just watch out for cars and buses when you walk through the parking lot and onto the street since there isn't really a path.


----------



## FireandIce

damo said:


> That is it!!!  It is unbelieveably fast that way.  Just watch out for cars and buses when you walk through the parking lot and onto the street since there isn't really a path.



Nice work on the route map.  There is a crosswalk with traffic lights between the hotels for safe passage.


----------



## MRS AR

Dammo where did you find the wonderful arial view?


----------



## damo

MRS AR said:


> Dammo where did you find the wonderful arial view?



Here is the link.  You can find pretty much anywhere with it.

http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...&lvl=1&tilt=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=3909189


----------



## MJmom94

New to this great board.  Thanks for all the info I have found so far! 

I was just wondering -- since PBH has a club lounge instead of a club level of rooms, do they offer club access to anyone willing to pay for it?  Or is there only a limited number of rooms that can get it?  We'll be there in July and I am wondering how crowded it can get in the lounge.


----------



## calgarygary

You can expect the lounge to be busy during July.  I'm not sure what the cut off is for the number of rooms that have club access but you can usually, but not always, add club status to your room.


----------



## MJmom94

Thanks!


----------



## TerryCRZ

Hi everybody! I'm so glad to be back although this time I am staying at Universal rather than Disney. YAY!

Ok, so I booked 1 night at a "FL resident rate of" $199.00 a night at PBH for a garden or bay view room for May. I have read a lot lately and see that the east rooms are farther away from the dock. I also read that that is where the pet friendly rooms are. We are non-smokers and I am highly alergic to dogs. I read that all the smoking and pet rooms are in the east and thats where they will probably put us based on the price we paid. 

1.   My concern is if I make a request for a room closer to the dock will they consider it? this is based on question#2.

2.  Also I just signed up for the Lowes Blue account and read that we might get a free upgrade at check in. Seeing the room I am currently getting, what kind of room would be the next step up? 

3. We are also 5 in our party. If we do not get a deluxe room, can they really force us to get a rollaway bed or can we just bring a small inflatable?

We also have AAA and am looking for the best value possible. Does anyone know if they will allow Florida resident price to be combined with Loews card  and AAA? I know this is pushing it, but a girl can dream right? PLease don't be too harsh responding as we are on a serious budget but would like a bit of "mummy dust" on our first taste of Universal resorts. LOL. Thanks guys and I look forward to your input. I am really excited to stay PBH!

Terry


----------



## goofy!

TerryCRZ said:


> Hi everybody! I'm so glad to be back although this time I am staying at Universal rather than Disney. YAY!


  



TerryCRZ said:


> Ok, so I booked 1 night at a "FL resident rate of" $199.00 a night at PBH for a garden or bay view room for May. I have read a lot lately and see that the east rooms are farther away from the dock. I also read that that is where the pet friendly rooms are. We are non-smokers and I am highly alergic to dogs. I read that all the smoking and pet rooms are in the east and thats where they will probably put us based on the price we paid.


I don't think the rate you paid determines what side of the hotel you are put on. We have paid ridiculously low APH rates and still have been placed in the West Wing.

Make sure you put on your reservation that you are highly allergic to dogs and they will not put you in a pet friendly room.



TerryCRZ said:


> 1.   My concern is if I make a request for a room closer to the dock will they consider it? this is based on question#2.


You can always ask. I have found that the PBH will honor requests if they have the rooms. My experience is that they have been very helpful, especially when the room request is a medical request such as an allergy.

Have the request put on your reservation and then a couple of days before you leave, call the front desk directly and make a polite request.  



TerryCRZ said:


> 2.  Also I just signed up for the Lowes Blue account and read that we might get a free upgrade at check in. Seeing the room I am currently getting, what kind of room would be the next step up?


The blue upgrade is for the next level. So, if you are booked in a garden view, if available, you would be bumped to a bay view room.  See AlexandNessa's thread about Loews First Perks and it explains in detail what each color gets for details.



TerryCRZ said:


> 3. We are also 5 in our party. If we do not get a deluxe room, can they really force us to get a rollaway bed or can we just bring a small inflatable?


We are a family of 5 and when the kids were younger, often brought an aerobed.  We are platinum, so the sofa bed in the parlor now suffices.  But w when we were blue and gold, we always brought an aerobed rather than getting the rollaway.  Loews never tried to force us to get the rollaway.



TerryCRZ said:


> We also have AAA and am looking for the best value possible. Does anyone know if they will allow Florida resident price to be combined with Loews card  and AAA? I know this is pushing it, but a girl can dream right? PLease don't be too harsh responding as we are on a serious budget but would like a bit of "mummy dust" on our first taste of Universal resorts. LOL. Thanks guys and I look forward to your input. I am really excited to stay PBH!


I am pretty sure that you can't combine rates.  I don't know how you would combine them anyway as each is a specific rate and not necessarily a percentage off the rack rate.  So, there is no AAA percentage to take off the Florida Resident rate.  It is an either/or situation.  But I can tell you that it pays off to check rates often, even as often as daily.  Rates fluctuate and have been known to go down close to one's departure date.  If you find a lower rate, call right away and have the rate applied. As a note - also make a print out of the lower rate and ask for e-mail confirmation that the new rate has been applied. Bring printouts to check-in. If there is a problem, and it can happen, I have found that as long as you have the printout of your confirmation, they will fix it right away.

Have a great time!


----------



## macraven

i second what goofy said.




i have not been able to use double discounts at loews.
i do believe that is standard policy.

but, do call the hotel direct for their answer.  i go yearly and policies and procedures can always change.

if you ask for a roll away, there is a nightly charge of $25 for it.
don't get it.
make a pallet on the floor for the 5th person.
ask housekeeping for extra blankets and pillows.  they will bring to you what you need without charges.


hope all goes great for you!


----------



## TerryCRZ

Thank you both so much! I was having so many doubts about the ressie that I hardly slept last night. I get like this when the big day is approaching. I become obsessive over the smallest things but I guess that's why our vacations always turn out so well. I have you guys and this wonderful forum to thank. Disboards always comes to my rescue. I love this community. Thanks again!

P.S. I am so relieved to hear that I will not be forced to purchase the rollaway! Those things are so dang uncomfortable. I will use our full sized aerobed. I hope it fits....hehe


----------



## goofy!

TerryCRZ said:


> Thank you both so much! I was having so many doubts about the ressie that I hardly slept last night. I get like this when the big day is approaching. I become obsessive over the smallest things but I guess that's why our vacations always turn out so well. I have you guys and this wonderful forum to thank. Disboards always comes to my rescue. I love this community. Thanks again!
> 
> P.S. I am so relieved to hear that I will not be forced to purchase the rollaway! Those things are so dang uncomfortable. I will use our full sized aerobed. I hope it fits....hehe



If it doesn't fit in the room, it will certainly fit in the *huge *bathroom!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Goofy has given you all the correct info.  She rocks!


----------



## macraven

goofy! said:


> If it doesn't fit in the room, it will certainly fit in the *huge *bathroom!







wait till you see the size of the bathroom..........


if you doubt what goofy said above, you will be   her once you check it out........


----------



## goofy!

Motherfletcher said:


> Goofy has given you all the correct info.  She rocks!



Ah shucks, thanks  

But it is only because I answered before all of you experts. I learned from MotherFletcher and the others rockin' experts here on the boards!


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Motherfletcher said:


> Goofy has given you all the correct info.  She rocks!



Both Goofy and Motherfletcher Rock!


----------



## minniejack

Hey all I just found a reply from Loews about a previous reservation that I had made through AAA.  Sort of irritating when you consider that they are still getting paid--it shouldn't matter how the reservations were made, in my humble opinion.  Oh well, still a great hotel.

_Thank you for your inquiry.  Upon researching your upcoming stay at our Loews Portofino Bay Hotel at Universal Orlando we, find this reservation was booked as a Universal Parks and Resorts Package. Unfortunately, this type of booking is considered non-qualifying under the LoewsFirst Terms and Conditions Group, negotiated, third party, government, Universal PassHolder and Universal Florida residents rates do not qualify for LoewsFirst benefits.  

 To guarantee your next stay is qualifying, please book directly through Loews Hotels either by visiting loewshotels.com, by emailing this inbox with your reservations request, or by calling 1.800.LOEWS.11, our reservations line reserved exclusively for LoewsFirst members.  _


----------



## goofy!

minniejack said:


> Hey all I just found a reply from Loews about a previous reservation that I had made through AAA.  Sort of irritating when you consider that they are still getting paid--it shouldn't matter how the reservations were made, in my humble opinion.  Oh well, still a great hotel.
> 
> _Thank you for your inquiry.  Upon researching your upcoming stay at our Loews Portofino Bay Hotel at Universal Orlando we, find this reservation was booked as a Universal Parks and Resorts Package. Unfortunately, this type of booking is considered non-qualifying under the LoewsFirst Terms and Conditions Group, negotiated, third party, government, Universal PassHolder and Universal Florida residents’ rates do not qualify for LoewsFirst benefits.
> 
> To guarantee your next stay is qualifying, please book directly through Loews Hotels either by visiting loewshotels.com, by emailing this inbox with your reservations request, or by calling 1.800.LOEWS.11, our reservations line reserved exclusively for LoewsFirst members.  _



It actually makes sense that you wouldn't get your perks if you book through a third party travel agent because Loews has to pay the travel agent its fees. So, really, they are not getting the same money as they would get if you booked directly through them.  So, the allotted funds that they would have put towards your perks actually will now go to the travel agency 

It looks like, from their e-mail, that AAA booked a package through Universal Vacations for you, which is a third party travel agency.   

If you won't incur penalties, you may want to look at canceling that reservation and booking everything separately by yourself, which is usually cheaper.  

You can still get the AAA discount rate on the room and have it qualify. You just need to book it as a room only and not a package, and do it through Loews.


----------



## bopper

goofy! said:


> It actually makes sense that you wouldn't get your perks if you book through a third party travel agent because Loews has to pay the travel agent its fees. So, really, they are not getting the same money as they would get if you booked directly through them.  So, the allotted funds that they would have put towards your perks actually will now go to the travel agency
> 
> .



I can see their point, but I booked a "package" on the Universal Website and still got the same denial!  We had to cancel and rebook on some other place on the Universal website.  Silly.


----------



## bopper

A picture I took a couple of weeks ago during our stay:


----------



## macraven

bopper said:


> A picture I took a couple of weeks ago during our stay:



that's a picture postcard look.

beautiful!


----------



## goofy!

bopper said:


> I can see their point, but I booked a "package" on the Universal Website and still got the same denial!  We had to cancel and rebook on some other place on the Universal website.  Silly.



Packages are always booked through Universal Vacations.  On the Universal website, you can get to two different places.

If you book everything separately, ie: book your room, then go and buy tickets - you are booking through Netbooker, which is the same thing that Loews uses and is compatible.

IF you book a package, you will see Universal Vacations at the top of the screen and you know you have been sent to Universal's travel agency.  This is a third party and not eligible for Loews Perks.

That is why Loews says you have to book through them to get the perks.  

To really ensure your perks, you should book through www.loewshotels.com.  That way there is never any question of who you booked through.

It is kind of like the old days at Disney where you had to specifically ask to be transferred to a CRO operator so you got the rooms where you didn't have to pay in full 45 days in advance.

If you didn't ask, you would be switched to a WDW travel agent who booked travel packages. 

Same difference - booking a room only vs. a package.  

Jodi - we need a thread on how to navigate the Universal website


----------



## goofy!

bopper said:


> A picture I took a couple of weeks ago during our stay:



Absoutely gorgeous!


----------



## bubba's mom

goofy! said:


> *Packages* are always booked through Universal Vacations.  On the Universal website, you can get to two different places.
> 
> If you *book everything separately*, ie: book your room, then go and buy tickets - you are booking through Netbooker, which is the same thing that Loews uses and is compatible.
> 
> 
> To really ensure your perks, you should book through www.loewshotels.com.  That way there is never any question of who you booked through.
> 
> 
> Same difference - booking a room only vs. a package.
> 
> Jodi - we need a thread on how to navigate the Universal website




I think you just did 

You explained it perfectly!  

Sounds like if you are booking package (& getting tickets with it), you're not LF applicable.  If you buy your tickets separtely (on your own), then if you book thru Loews website, you're good to go


----------



## gopherit

Just called PBH to change a date on my ressie and am glad I did - despite the fact that we are a stated "party of 5", they did NOT have anything written donw about a request for a room with a sofa bed.  I *assumed* that as a party of 5 they would recognize that - I guess you know what can happen when ya assume, tho.  I think $25 per day for a rollaway is pretty darn steep - steep enough that we may toy with throwing DS13's very nice deluxe scout cot in the car.  At HRH the deluxes all have a guaranteed sofa bed - not the case at PBH.  Some do, some don't - does anyone have a % statistic for that?  We will be checking in fairly early that day so I sure hope we get what we want (i.e. a sofa bed) but it will be a Monday, so who knows where that will land us, if most folks come in for a Sat or Sunday visit and leave at the middle or end of the week.  I think, if you reserve it as a party of 5, and they can't give you a sofa bed, they shouldn't charge for the rollaway.  After all - what is really the difference - the rooms are the same cost, with or without sofa bed.  But if you don't get one - you have to fork over $25 to get teh bed?  Doesn't seem fair... but there I go, thinking all logical again...   

Tried to get APH rate for room, but AAA with Loews upgrade was still the better deal ($254 using AAA and upgrade from garden to deluxe; $269 using APH for deluxe).  had to laugh, though, because agent said, "Well, it's 269 with APH, so you may want to stay with your current rate, as the APH is not much of a benefit, only a few dollars less."  Huh?  I had her repeat the prices and said, "You mean, more, right?"  "Yes, it's 15 more.  SO do you want that rate?"  I think she must still be having a Monday morning, all the way into Wednesday.  I declined the APH rate and said, just keep me where I am, thanks!


----------



## leahjade

so which rooms have the sofa beds - only the deluxe - do they cost extra?  We're coming with 5 people in the summer, but I won't pay $25 for those horrible cots.  We did that last time and my kids all slept in the bed together anyway since it was so uncomfortable so that was money wasted.


----------



## goofy!

leahjade said:


> so which rooms have the sofa beds - only the deluxe - do they cost extra?  We're coming with 5 people in the summer, but I won't pay $25 for those horrible cots.  We did that last time and my kids all slept in the bed together anyway since it was so uncomfortable so that was money wasted.



At the PBH, only the Deluxes have the pull-out. It is an oversized chair that pulls out to a twin bed.

And, although the Universal site claims that every Deluxe has a pull-out, that does not seem to be the case.  The Loews site does not make this claim, and since it is their hotel, I guess I would have to err in believing their site  

FWIW - my kids have declared that the pull-out sofas are 100 times more uncomfortable than the rollaways.


----------



## bubba's mom

gopherit said:


> Just called PBH to change a date on my ressie and am glad I did - despite the fact that we are a stated "party of 5", they did NOT have anything written donw about a request for a room with a sofa bed.  I *assumed* that as a party of 5 they would recognize that - I guess you know what can happen when ya assume, tho.  I think $25 per day for a rollaway is pretty darn steep - steep enough that we may toy with throwing DS13's very nice deluxe scout cot in the car.  At HRH the deluxes all have a guaranteed sofa bed - not the case at PBH.  Some do, some don't - does anyone have a % statistic for that?  We will be checking in fairly early that day so I sure hope we get what we want (i.e. a sofa bed) but it will be a Monday, so who knows where that will land us, if most folks come in for a Sat or Sunday visit and leave at the middle or end of the week.  *I think, if you reserve it as a party of 5, and they can't give you a sofa bed, they shouldn't charge for the rollaway.  After all - what is really the difference - the rooms are the same cost, with or without sofa bed.  But if you don't get one - you have to fork over $25 to get teh bed? * Doesn't seem fair... but there I go, thinking all logical again...
> 
> Tried to get APH rate for room, but AAA with Loews upgrade was still the better deal ($254 using AAA and upgrade from garden to deluxe; $269 using APH for deluxe).  had to laugh, though, because agent said, "Well, it's 269 with APH, so you may want to stay with your current rate, as the APH is not much of a benefit, only a few dollars less."  Huh?  I had her repeat the prices and said, "You mean, more, right?"  "Yes, it's 15 more.  SO do you want that rate?"  I think she must still be having a Monday morning, all the way into Wednesday.  I declined the APH rate and said, just keep me where I am, thanks!



Great minds think alike...this was my EXACT thought!


----------



## gopherit

leahjade said:


> so which rooms have the sofa beds - only the deluxe - do they cost extra?  We're coming with 5 people in the summer, but I won't pay $25 for those horrible cots.  We did that last time and my kids all slept in the bed together anyway since it was so uncomfortable so that was money wasted.



The sofa bed does not cost extra - hence the irony that they would make you pay $25 if the room DIDN'T have one.  To me - no sofa bed, gimme the cot for free, but what do I know...




			
				goofy! said:
			
		

> At the PBH, only the Deluxes have the pull-out. It is an oversized chair that pulls out to a twin bed.



At HRH it was a loveseat that became a sofa bed, and according to the Loews folks - every deluxe at HRH has one.  Makes me think HRH is simply more "party of 5 accomodating."



			
				goofy! said:
			
		

> And, although the Universal site claims that every Deluxe has a pull-out, that does not seem to be the case. The Loews site does not make this claim, and since it is their hotel, I guess I would have to err in believing their site
> 
> FWIW - my kids have declared that the pull-out sofas are 100 times more uncomfortable than the rollaways.



Maybe the chair bed isn't as comfy as the loveseat bed, but DS had no issues with it at HRH.  I guess we will soon find out!  The new type sofa beds (with the memory foam mats) are actually quite nice (like the ones they have at some of the Disney resorts).  Too bad they haven't moved to those.


----------



## minniejack

Talked with Portofino directly a couple of days ago and an agent told me that the deluxe has both a regular sofa and a pull-out sofa.  You never know which you will receive until check-in--???? Hotel planners must still be having that same Monday morning


----------



## macraven

if you are driving take the air mattress for a bed.

we have one from a camping store and it is great.

we use a small air compressor to inflate the bed and can deflate it easily, then roll it up in the daytime.


it is like sleeping on a mattress if you buy the camping style one.

the roll away that you rent takes up too much space in the room imo


----------



## chrissyc

I just got back this morning and I had a deluxe and no pull out anything.  Just 2 beds and a regular chair.  So make sure you call the day before to make sure you get what you want.


----------



## FireandIce

bubba's mom said:


> Great minds think alike...this was my EXACT thought!



That's true !  But fools seldom differ !!


----------



## minniejack

We stayed previously in room 2444 villa wing (deluxe) on the 4th floor.  Extremely nice and convenient to club and restaurants and not too far of a walk to boat in a.m.


----------



## bubba's mom

FireandIce said:


> That's true !  But fools seldom differ !!



oh let's not go THERE.....shall we


----------



## FireandIce

bubba's mom said:


> oh let's not go THERE.....shall we



Sorry Barb    You left it wide open, and I couldn't resist.


----------



## Debs Hill

Does anyone out there have photographs of the villa pool and hillside pool? We have only been to PBH once when my son was a baby and so we spent all our time at the Beach Pool and didn't even see the others!!! Where are they on the property in relation to the waterfront etc? 
Thanks so much for your help!
Debsxx


----------



## bubba's mom

FireandIce said:


> Sorry Barb    You left it wide open, and I couldn't resist.



i know  


(blaming that blonde thing   )


----------



## damo

Debs Hill said:


> Does anyone out there have photographs of the villa pool and hillside pool? We have only been to PBH once when my son was a baby and so we spent all our time at the Beach Pool and didn't even see the others!!! Where are they on the property in relation to the waterfront etc?
> Thanks so much for your help!
> Debsxx



Here is a map of the PBH.  24 is the villa pool and 26 is the hillside pool.  25 is the beach pool.






Here's a picture of the villa pool






Pictures of the hillside pool are harder to find.  It is smaller than the villa pool.


----------



## Debs Hill

Thank you so much, that's really helpful! The irony is that when we stayed there last time we had a bay view room on the very end corner (it appears just steps from the Hill Side Pool) and didn't even know it was there! We always went to the Beach Pool!!! ha! ha! 
Debsx


----------



## mijou

This will be our third visit to PBH, but our first as a family of 6.  We have a 
Portofino suite reserved.  Is this a good choice. We have stayed in a deluxe and reg room with balcony (nice) . We had club for both, but unless it has improved did not opt for it this time, any input appreciated. Thanks


----------



## calgarygary

mijou said:


> This will be our third visit to PBH, but our first as a family of 6.  We have a
> Portofino suite reserved.  Is this a good choice. We have stayed in a deluxe and reg room with balcony (nice) . We had club for both, but unless it has improved did not opt for it this time, any input appreciated. Thanks



I'm not sure how much you were quoted for the club upgrade but I think it would be well worth the typical $50-75 that most are quoted.  Even though you are looking for improvement in club, which I don't think has happened, the $ saved in having a continental breakfast and beverages, especially bottled water, more than offset the cost of club for your family.


----------



## Sharon G

Debs Hill said:


> Does anyone out there have photographs of the villa pool and hillside pool? We have only been to PBH once when my son was a baby and so we spent all our time at the Beach Pool and didn't even see the others!!! Where are they on the property in relation to the waterfront etc?
> Thanks so much for your help!
> Debsxx



Here's a photo of the Hillside pool for ya! There was never anyone else there the couple times we used it! Bring a towel with you from one of the other pools thou. There were usually a few rolled up on a table but I would'nt count on it.


----------



## Debs Hill

Thank you so much for the picture of the hillside pool, it looks lovely, very private!!!! Can you get drinks there or only at the other pools? Will have to make a stop there during our next trip!!!!
Debsx


----------



## Sharon G

Debs Hill said:


> Thank you so much for the picture of the hillside pool, it looks lovely, very private!!!! Can you get drinks there or only at the other pools? Will have to make a stop there during our next trip!!!!
> Debsx



No, you can't get drinks there.


----------



## terryfromhawaii

Hi everyone,

We will be staying in a Portofino Suite in November.  Is there a number to call or an email address to request specific room numbers?  Thanks!

terryfromhawaii


----------



## calgarygary

terryfromhawaii said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We will be staying in a Portofino Suite in November.  Is there a number to call or an email address to request specific room numbers?  Thanks!
> 
> terryfromhawaii



terry as there are a limited # of Portofino Suites, I personally wouldn't make a room request.  If you request a specific suite, that could remove you from being upgraded to a villa or hospitality suite.


----------



## Disney Legend

Any chance they will be lowering room rates if the Christmas season is not sold out?


----------



## shadowryter

terryfromhawaii said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We will be staying in a Portofino Suite in November. Is there a number to call or an email address to request specific room numbers? Thanks!
> 
> terryfromhawaii


I'd like to know this too...


----------



## LakeAriel

Hi everyone..I recently went to a Pasta night at our community Lodge and it was a disaster..I suggested they do it like the Trattoria del Porto at Portofino serves it, where the chef dishes the pasta and sauce and the guest serves themselves bread, salad etc. Does anyone know where I can find some info about their pasta buffet and even photo's??? I know we loved it when we were there!


----------



## Catrinabeach

Does anyone have photos of the 1 bedroom garden suite ?  We just booked it and I'd love to see what it's like !


----------



## bubba's mom

Catrinabeach said:


> Does anyone have photos of the 1 bedroom garden suite ?  We just booked it and I'd love to see what it's like !




You mean a Portofino Suite?  In my sig, link to 2008 trip report is there....with lots of pix of Portofino Suite (1st view is of beach pool, toward end of trip we went back and had suite w/ harbor view). The suites are the same...just different views.  (Oh, and we had a king bedroom....they also have 2 queen attached to the parlor.)


----------



## Catrinabeach

Those were exactly what I was looking for !  Thank you !


----------



## BurleyGirl

We loved the Portofino Bay!!!  (Don't have time for a TR right now a little later, but I will write one if anyone is interested.)


----------



## wen8jr

BurleyGirl said:


> We loved the Portofino Bay!!!  (Don't have time for a TR right now a little later, but I will write one if anyone is interested.)




I'd love to hear more, pics too if you have any!!


----------



## merliajoseph

Looks great I am looking forward to getting mine


----------



## Catrinabeach

Here are some room pics we took back in August. 









































We walked around the hotel at took these at night. 














































And because we were so impressed with how this place looked I had to take these pics lol


----------



## Nicole786

Does PBH allow requests on the reservation?  I'd really like to be close to the dock and lobby so if they do what should I say? Thanks!


----------



## bubba's mom

Nicole786 said:


> Does PBH allow requests on the reservation?  I'd really like to be close to the dock and lobby so if they do what should I say? Thanks!



You can't be close to the dock and the lobby.  You need to pick one or the other.

If you want to be close to the boatdock, you want the West Wing.

I believe the lobby area is the Villa Wing. 

You _don't _want the opposite side of the lagoon...which is East Wing


----------



## Nicole786

If i book a bay view room does that guarantee a room that overlooks the water where the boat dock is?


----------



## bubba's mom

Nicole786 said:


> If i book a bay view room does that guarantee a room that overlooks the water where the boat dock is?



That would get you a view of the bay....not necessarily the side of the bay the boatdock is on.  You have to request west wing to be near the boat dock.  The east wing is the opposite side of the bay.


----------



## CoachBagFanatic

Hey There, Does anyone know if you are able to ship a package to the PBH. If so, what information do they require on the package? Also, is there a charge for them to receive a package? TIA


----------



## macraven

yes, you can ship a package to the hotel but there is a charge or should i say there was a charge at *HRH.*


i just read that disney does charges on packages sent to their resorts.

i have shipped to both places but was not charged the last time i did that.
did read charges started after my last trip.



dang, they got us coming and going........


----------



## TigerKat

Subbing, I'm so excited we booked PBH just hours ago!!!!!


----------



## BurleyGirl

You will love it there!!  Our stay there was so wonderful--a highlight of our trip!  It's a top-notch resort.  Be sure to catch the tenors singing from the balcony one evening!


----------



## TigerKat

BurleyGirl said:


> You will love it there!!  Our stay there was so wonderful--a highlight of our trip!  It's a top-notch resort.  *Be sure to catch the tenors singing from the balcony one evening!*



Oh WOW, what other tips do you have to share?


----------



## BurleyGirl

Have lunch outside on the piazza one afternoon.  It's such a glorious feeling to sit outside within that setting--we've been to Italy, and it brought back all those memories.  And, it's a great break from touring Universal.  We took the boat back for lunch one day and then went swimming and then headed back to Universal for the late afternoon and evening.  Great way to spend the day.

Eat gelatto at the Gelateria (I don't think I spelled that correctly, and I'm being lazy and not looking it up ).  The times that they are open are kind of odd, so check it out so you'll know.

Shop in the gift shops.  I found a great bargain on a Brighton tray I'd had my eye on back home for over a year.

Enjoy the hot tubs--both of them.   The quieter one (I'm referring to the two pool areas) is nice to be away from the crowd, but the bigger one is more fun.

Take the walk from Portofino to Hard Rock.  It's a nice walk.

The singing tenors was about a 15 min show, and it was really good.  Great to sit outside, soaking it all in, listening with all the lights twinkling, on this beautiful Italian piazza.

The breakfast at the restaurant (I don't remember the name--it's on the piazza downstairs--they have inside and outside seating) was phenomenal!!!  A wonderful buffet--best breakfast of our entire trip.

A side note about the two-day Universal tickets--it means that you can go to either Universal or Islands of Adventure two days, not that you can go to both parks for two days (in other words, you can't "park hop" with it).  We made this mistake of going to Universal one morning, and then going to Islands that afternoon, thinking that we would go back to Islands the next day, but we'd already used both days' entrance in one day.  We could have gone back to Universal that same day, and then Islands the next day, but not both parks in one day.  (I hope this makes sense).   

We were fortunate to have club level, and it was a real treat.  They are so very helpful and courteous there and the food was really good.  But, if you don't have club level, you'll still feel like a million bucks in this resort.  It's just so nice to be surrounded by such lovely surroundings.

It truly is a wonderful resort.  Can't wait to go back.  I'm happy for you that you have it all in front of you--soak it all in and enjoy


----------



## TigerKat

BurleyGirl - Thanks so much for all of the great tips! I'm even more excited about this part of our trip than the WDW part... 

I am confused about the 2 park thing...I pm'd you.


----------



## damo

BurleyGirl said:


> Have lunch outside on the piazza one afternoon.  It's such a glorious feeling to sit outside within that setting--we've been to Italy, and it brought back all those memories.  And, it's a great break from touring Universal.  We took the boat back for lunch one day and then went swimming and then headed back to Universal for the late afternoon and evening.  Great way to spend the day.
> 
> Eat gelatto at the Gelateria (I don't think I spelled that correctly, and I'm being lazy and not looking it up ).  The times that they are open are kind of odd, so check it out so you'll know.
> 
> Shop in the gift shops.  I found a great bargain on a Brighton tray I'd had my eye on back home for over a year.
> 
> Enjoy the hot tubs--both of them.   The quieter one (I'm referring to the two pool areas) is nice to be away from the crowd, but the bigger one is more fun.
> 
> Take the walk from Portofino to Hard Rock.  It's a nice walk.
> 
> The singing tenors was about a 15 min show, and it was really good.  Great to sit outside, soaking it all in, listening with all the lights twinkling, on this beautiful Italian piazza.
> 
> The breakfast at the restaurant (I don't remember the name--it's on the piazza downstairs--they have inside and outside seating) was phenomenal!!!  A wonderful buffet--best breakfast of our entire trip.
> 
> A side note about the two-day Universal tickets--it means that you can go to either Universal or Islands of Adventure two days, not that you can go to both parks for two days (in other words, you can't "park hop" with it).  We made this mistake of going to Universal one morning, and then going to Islands that afternoon, thinking that we would go back to Islands the next day, but we'd already used both days' entrance in one day.  We could have gone back to Universal that same day, and then Islands the next day, but not both parks in one day.  (I hope this makes sense).
> 
> We were fortunate to have club level, and it was a real treat.  They are so very helpful and courteous there and the food was really good.  But, if you don't have club level, you'll still feel like a million bucks in this resort.  It's just so nice to be surrounded by such lovely surroundings.
> 
> It truly is a wonderful resort.  Can't wait to go back.  I'm happy for you that you have it all in front of you--soak it all in and enjoy



The two day tickets you purchase online are good for 7 consecutive days and are park hoppers.


----------



## BurleyGirl

I just went thru my trip folder so that I could tell exactly which tickets I am talking about.  The tickets I purchased were thru Ticketmaster, and they said they were a "two day-two park pass."  I'm sure there are different kinds of tickets available.  My main reason for giving this piece of advice about the tickets is so others would be aware of this situation, make sure what kind of tickets they have before they go, and not have to experience a disappointment on their vacation.  Know before you go.   The Universal guest relations confirmed that the way my tickets worked were for entry into two parks, either on the same day or separate days; the bottom line was that it got you into two parks, not two days' worth of entry.  Sorry to be less than helpful with my bits of advice--that wasn't my intention


----------



## damo

BurleyGirl said:


> I just went thru my trip folder so that I could tell exactly which tickets I am talking about.  The tickets I purchased were thru Ticketmaster, and they said they were a "two day-two park pass."  I'm sure there are different kinds of tickets available.  My main reason for giving this piece of advice about the tickets is so others would be aware of this situation, make sure what kind of tickets they have before they go, and not have to experience a disappointment on their vacation.  Know before you go.   The Universal guest relations confirmed that the way my tickets worked were for entry into two parks, either on the same day or separate days; the bottom line was that it got you into two parks, not two days' worth of entry.  Sorry to be less than helpful with my bits of advice--that wasn't my intention



Good to know for people purchasing from Ticketmaster.  I believe someone else posted that they had trouble with ticketmaster as well and eventually Guest Services changed their tickets for them.  

If you purchase your tickets directly from Universal or AAA, you will avoid this problem.  It is really too bad that ticketmaster is going to ruin it for other companies selling tickets.


----------



## ATAfamily

Just wondering if PBH has a place to purchase a quick breakfast (continental type) like the RPR does in their Orchid Lounge area.  

Thanks.


----------



## TigerKat

BurleyGirl said:


> I just went thru my trip folder so that I could tell exactly which tickets I am talking about.  The tickets I purchased were thru Ticketmaster, and they said they were a "two day-two park pass."  I'm sure there are different kinds of tickets available.  My main reason for giving this piece of advice about the tickets is so others would be aware of this situation, make sure what kind of tickets they have before they go, and not have to experience a disappointment on their vacation.  Know before you go.   The Universal guest relations confirmed that the way my tickets worked were for entry into two parks, either on the same day or separate days; the bottom line was that it got you into two parks, not two days' worth of entry.  Sorry to be less than helpful with my bits of advice--that wasn't my intention



Thanks for all of your tips and advice, you were very helpful!


----------



## damo

ATAfamily said:


> Just wondering if PBH has a place to purchase a quick breakfast (continental type) like the RPR does in their Orchid Lounge area.
> 
> Thanks.




Yes, Gelateria Caffé Espresso has continental type items in the morning.  It is located in the East Wing facing the bay and is accessed from outside.


----------



## ATAfamily

damo said:


> Yes, Gelateria Caffé Espresso has continental type items in the morning.  It is located in the East Wing facing the bay and is accessed from outside.



Great!  Thanks Damo!


----------



## Tink_Kel

> The singing tenors was about a 15 min show, and it was really good. Great to sit outside, soaking it all in, listening with all the lights twinkling, on this beautiful Italian piazza.



Is there anywhere you can enjoy a glass of wine while you are watching the show?  Thanks!


----------



## BurleyGirl

We don't drink, so I don't notice those things, but there are two restaurants right there with outside seating (Trattoria del Porto and Mama Della's) and maybe even another one, and I looked them up on TripAdvisor.com and found that others had ordered wine, making it a wonderful way to enjoy it!  
Enjoy your little slice of heaven!!  Oh, I soooo want to go back!


----------



## bubba's mom

You can sit outside on the piazza at Thristy Fish.


----------



## TigerKat

bubba's mom said:


> You can sit outside on the piazza at Thristy Fish.



I can't wait to do just that.....


----------



## mtblujeans

What transportation does everyone use from MCO to the resorts?


----------



## macraven

i use car service but this year, i might use the one that does a lot of transporting with the universal hotels.

if you book a package with them to include transportation, you will see their name there.

i believe if i listed it here, it would be ******** out.


----------



## mtblujeans

macraven said:


> i use car service but this year, i might use the one that does a lot of transporting with the universal hotels.
> 
> if you book a package with them to include transportation, you will see their name there.
> 
> i believe if i listed it here, it would be ******** out.


Oh, ok.  I didn't realize they had transportation available with their packages.  Clearly, I am not being very attentive.  I'll take a look....


----------



## TigerKat

mtblujeans said:


> Oh, ok.  I didn't realize they had transportation available with their packages.  Clearly, I am not being very attentive.  I'll take a look....



I must be in the same boat you're in, I booked my hotel and don't see anything about transportation?


----------



## bubba's mom

I tried to post this morning...too darn slow  

I'm w/ macraven.  She referred us to a car service that we had no problems with.  We usually hire them (w/ grocery stop) to the parks and then walk over to the Holiday Inn to the Budget there and rent a car to finish our vacation (visit family).  If we didn't go anywhere else, we'd have the car service roundtrip.


----------



## damo

TigerKat said:


> I must be in the same boat you're in, I booked my hotel and don't see anything about transportation?



There are a few travel agencies that offer packages with transportation.  The packages you get with Loews and Universal Orlando Vacations, do not offer transportation.


----------



## La2kw

Help!
Is there a laundry room at PBR?  We've stayed before, but never did laundry before.
Thanks!


----------



## rpbert1

No Laundry room at PBH. You will have to go to HRH or RPR


----------



## La2kw

rpbert1 said:


> No Laundry room at PBH. You will have to go to HRH or RPR



Thanks for the info.  Since we don't want to travel to another resort with our dirty clothes, we'll just pack enough to last us until we get to our DVC unit which comes with a washer/dryer.  We just were hoping to pack a little lighter.


----------



## jerseyboy99

macraven said:


> i use car service but this year, i might use the one that does a lot of transporting with the universal hotels.
> 
> if you book a package with them to include transportation, you will see their name there.
> 
> i believe if i listed it here, it would be ******** out.



macraven, what car services are you referencing?  I only need transportation from MCO to PBH and back.


----------



## BurleyGirl

For our one-way service from MCO to PBH in 10/08, we used MH Transportation.  It was $55, and they offered a grocery stop, but we did not take it.  I would use them again.  I don't know if I can post their website on here without getting in trouble, but if you PM me, I'll send you their link.


----------



## MRS AR

BurleyGirl said:


> For our one-way service from MCO to PBH in 10/08, we used MH Transportation.  It was $55, and they offered a grocery stop, but we did not take it.  I would use them again.  I don't know if I can post their website on here without getting in trouble, but if you PM me, I'll send you their link.



I am planning on using a transport from MCO on our upcoming May trip.  PM me the name of the service you are talking about please.  Also what was the type of car that picked you up?  We have a party of 5 adults so we will need something like a suv/or van. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rileygirl

Hi there

friends of mine have booked three nights at Portofino Bay this August. Lucky them!

I have a question -- they have booked a garden view room - can they ask to upgrade to concierge on check in? Would that be at a discounted rate? or would it be the same as if they paid for it in advance? I understand it would depend on availability, but as they are going only for three nights, there may be a chance-- I just wondered if it was a possibility. They are undecided as what to do.

Also, they dont have a loews first card - should I tell them to apply for one before there trip? Is there any benifit in doing that now, I understand they totally changed the whole structure for loews cards, and its not worth it for one time users.

TIA


----------



## Rileygirl

Ok, I went back and read most of this thread, and found out that in the past, people were able to upgrade onsite to concierge -- but the last post I coulld find concerning this was at least 8 months old- do they still do this?.

Has anyone had recent experience with this? What was the cost? My friends dont drink, so it would mostly be about getting a fast breakfast, and  maybe some nighttime nibblies -- the rack rate cost difference is about 120 from the garden room to the concierge room -- and they dont think that would be worth it. However, I have seen reports on this thread of the cost to upgrade onsite was anywhere between 50- and 75 bucks -- I think they would go for it then. I am hoping some of you vets will take mercy and answer this question -- pretty pretty please 

I made them get a loews card (sign up for the program) just in case that helps in any way -- it cant hurt I guess.

Also, if they upgrade to concierge, would it change the room type they would get? I dont think it will, but I am not sure on this point. Anyone know?

TIA


----------



## damo

Rileygirl said:


> Ok, I went back and read most of this thread, and found out that in the past, people were able to upgrade onsite to concierge -- but the last post I coulld find concerning this was at least 8 months old- do they still do this?.
> 
> Has anyone had recent experience with this? What was the cost? My friends dont drink, so it would mostly be about getting a fast breakfast, and  maybe some nighttime nibblies -- the rack rate cost difference is about 120 from the garden room to the concierge room -- and they dont think that would be worth it. However, I have seen reports on this thread of the cost to upgrade onsite was anywhere between 50- and 75 bucks -- I think they would go for it then. I am hoping some of you vets will take mercy and answer this question -- pretty pretty please
> 
> I made them get a loews card (sign up for the program) just in case that helps in any way -- it cant hurt I guess.
> 
> Also, if they upgrade to concierge, would it change the room type they would get? I dont think it will, but I am not sure on this point. Anyone know?
> 
> TIA



You are right that it is usually somewhere between $50 and $75/night for the club service.  Their room will not change since since the club room where they serve the food is just that, a room, that can be accessed by anyone, not a floor like it is at the Hard Rock or Royal Pacific and many other hotels.


----------



## Rileygirl

Thank you, Thank you Damo! I truly appreciate the reply!


----------



## jimpossible87

Im on my way to The PBH Sept 29th and cant wait. Its only my 2nd time there. We stayed last year in a bay view room which was very nice but it was the dead last room in the hall of the west wing and you really had to look left to see the "bay" was kind of dissappointing. The hotel itself is one of the nicest Ive stayed at in Orlando. Anyway Im a Leows first member and one of the perks says u get an upgrade which we didnt but I wasnt sure if we were supposed to ask or not. Anyway this time Ill ask. I got a deluxe room for this trip and dont have a clue what I should ask for or if I should just be ok with what I get? WHat do you guys think is the right way to do that stuff when checking in? I always feel uncomfortable asking for things.


----------



## bubba's mom

What level You First are you w/ Loews?

If staying at PBH, you want the west wing to eliminate the long walk around the water to/from the boat.


----------



## commdoc

I agree, ask for the West Wing. We were on the 3rd floor of the villas.  Short walk to the beach pool, restaurants and the boat.


----------



## mtblujeans

jimpossible87 said:


> Im on my way to The PBH Sept 29th and cant wait. Its only my 2nd time there. We stayed last year in a bay view room which was very nice but it was the dead last room in the hall of the west wing and you really had to look left to see the "bay" was kind of dissappointing. The hotel itself is one of the nicest Ive stayed at in Orlando. Anyway Im a Leows first member and one of the perks says u get an upgrade which we didnt but I wasnt sure if we were supposed to ask or not. Anyway this time Ill ask. I got a deluxe room for this trip and dont have a clue what I should ask for or if I should just be ok with what I get? WHat do you guys think is the right way to do that stuff when checking in? I always feel uncomfortable asking for things.


I'm curious as to what you find when you ask about the upgrade.  I was hoping for an upgrade, too.

We don't even HAVE any Loews properties in our state so the only time I use the You First is when we go to Orlando....every few years. 

ETA:  Is there transportation from USO to WDW and back?


----------



## jimpossible87

It is very easy to get a towncar at the portofino to take you to disney or if you like they will call you a cab. As far as I know there isnt a free shuttle. It usually costs us about $35 for a cab each way and $50 for a town car

This is only my 3rd stay with the Youfirst program so Im still the lowest level til I comlpete this one I believe. I stayed at the Potofino last year and hard rock the 2 years before that but I didnt join until my 2nd trip to the hard rock. It did say that an upgrade was one of the perks "when available" but when i go thtis time of year the place is dead so I dont see why there wouldnt be one available. We had the villa pool to ourselves the whole week last year. We were in the west wing which I did like so Im going to try for that again but I never stayed in a deluxe yet so I dont know what to expect. Do you think an upgrade would put us in concierge level or should I ask to upgrade myself to that? I can never decide if it seems worth it. Are the rooms better located?


----------



## bubba's mom

They won't upgrade you to club level...you will have to pay extra for that.  As for better rooms, I believe they are located by the elevators.

Being the lowest level of YF (member), you really don't "get" anything.

If you have completed at least 2 stays on your membership, then you are Blue level and get: free interent, fitness center, late checkout (if available) and upgrade (if available).  At that level, you are upgraded from standard to deluxe...which is just a bigger room & most times comes with a pullout sofa/large chair.  

As for the room upgrades, this is how it works:

Blue members receive a room upgrade, if available, upon arrival. 

Gold members receive an upgrade to a premium room, if available, guaranteed at time of reservation. 
Gold members can also enjoy a suite upgrade for only $50 per night, if available upon arrival. 

Platinum members receive a premium upgrade, if available, guaranteed at time of reservation. 
Platinum members also receive a suite upgrade, if available at time of reservation, at no additional cost. 

All of the details are outlined at their site: http://www.loewshotels.com/en/YouFirst/Benefits.aspx


----------



## jimpossible87

bubba's mom said:


> They won't upgrade you to club level...you will have to pay extra for that.  As for better rooms, I believe they are located by the elevators.
> 
> Being the lowest level of YF (member), you really don't "get" anything.
> 
> If you have completed at least 2 stays on your membership, then you are Blue level and get: free interent, fitness center, late checkout (if available) and upgrade (if available).  At that level, you are upgraded from standard to deluxe...which is just a bigger room & most times comes with a pullout sofa/large chair.
> 
> As for the room upgrades, this is how it works:
> 
> Blue members receive a room upgrade, if available, upon arrival.
> 
> Gold members receive an upgrade to a premium room, if available, guaranteed at time of reservation.
> Gold members can also enjoy a suite upgrade for only $50 per night, if available upon arrival.
> 
> Platinum members receive a premium upgrade, if available, guaranteed at time of reservation.
> Platinum members also receive a suite upgrade, if available at time of reservation, at no additional cost.
> 
> All of the details are outlined at their site: http://www.loewshotels.com/en/YouFirst/Benefits.aspx



Thanks you know your stuff...so if Im a blue member and i booked a deluxe already I shouldnt even bother trying to get any upgrades?


----------



## damo

jimpossible87 said:


> Thanks you know your stuff...so if Im a blue member and i booked a deluxe already I shouldnt even bother trying to get any upgrades?



Are you going at a busy time?  It might work to just book a standard room and hope to get upgraded to a deluxe at check-in.  It would save you a few bucks anyways if that is important.


----------



## bubba's mom

At PBH, a standard room booking is garden view...with the upgrade to bay view for Blue members.

For Gold members, you book the standard and are upgraded to the Deluxe room.

Typically, you couldn't book the bay view and get the upgrade to deluxe...but you could try.

There is a sticky on the Loews hotels program upgrades...but it's outdated since Loews changed the program last summer


----------



## alady89

We just booked a standard room, as gold members.  However, we were transferred to Universal to make reservations.

Also, we were told there were no more welcoming gifts. My son will be sad as he always liked his cookies and milk.

Also, was told there was no $50 upgrade available for suites at check in?  Even as gold members, this did not apply for Lowes Orlando resorts.

We did receive free upgrade to deluxe room.

Is there a thread anywhere about these changes?

Thanks!


----------



## bubba's mom

alady89 said:


> Also, we were told there were no more welcoming gifts. My son will be sad as he always liked his cookies and milk.
> 
> Also, was told there was no $50 upgrade available for suites at check in?  Even as gold members, this did not apply for Lowes Orlando resorts.
> 
> We did receive free upgrade to deluxe room.
> 
> Is there a thread anywhere about these changes?
> 
> Thanks!



Correct...no more welcoming gifts.  You get free internet now.

You got the correct upgrade to deluxe for a Gold member, however, IF there is a suite available at check-in, I do believe you can get it for the $50/nite extra.

The Loews website has the benefits listed on it.

http://www.loewshotels.com/en/YouFirst/Benefits.aspx


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> Correct...no more welcoming gifts.  You get free internet now.
> 
> You got the correct upgrade to deluxe for a Gold member, however, IF there is a suite available at check-in, I do believe you can get it for the $50/nite extra.
> 
> The Loews website has the benefits listed on it.
> 
> http://www.loewshotels.com/en/YouFirst/Benefits.aspx



We got a fruit basket when we were there end of August.  Is that a new change?  It is still listed on the website.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

We got only Fruit and Water in DC and Orlando this year.


----------



## psac

We booked Club Level, is it still good to ask for West Wing when we check in to avoid the long walk?  Or is club level limited to one area?  Thanks!!!


----------



## damo

psac said:


> We booked Club Level, is it still good to ask for West Wing when we check in to avoid the long walk?  Or is club level limited to one area?  Thanks!!!



I think they generally put you in Villa or West Wing with club.


----------



## andee515

Does anyone have any pics or info on the Dr Seuss Kids suite?

Thanks


----------



## Babyboo

andee515 said:


> Does anyone have any pics or info on the Dr Seuss Kids suite?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## andee515

thank you so much for the pics!

When you stayed there were the bathtub and shower seperate? 

Is there a sofa or large chair in the adult room?


----------



## ready4mouse

damo said:


> I think they generally put you in Villa or West Wing with club.



I'm hijacking this question!  I understand that the Club rooms are not necessarily on the same floor as the club room, but how far away might you possibly be?  Should I request to be on the same floor?  

Also, does anyone know how many club level rooms have balconies?


----------



## Charger

Hi,

First post - hoping you folks can help with a few questions about this hotel. The hotel looks lovely and just what we are looking for, but I have a few questions regarding it's location etc

My fiancee and I (from the UK) are looking to spend a week here in September for part of our honeymoon. We probably won't have a car.

- I see the I Trolley service stops fairly nearby. Is is easy enough for us to walk over to the nearest stop and use this service.

- Along with Universal we'd like to visit seaworld. Is there a complimentary shuttle service to this park? If so, whats it like?

- Is it walkable to prime outlets (it looks close on google map but that might be deceptive!).

Thanks


----------



## rpbert1

Charger said:


> Hi,
> 
> First post - hoping you folks can help with a few questions about this hotel. The hotel looks lovely and just what we are looking for, but I have a few questions regarding it's location etc
> 
> My fiancee and I (from the UK) are looking to spend a week here in September for part of our honeymoon. We probably won't have a car.
> 
> - I see the I Trolley service stops fairly nearby. Is is easy enough for us to walk over to the nearest stop and use this service.
> 
> - Along with Universal we'd like to visit seaworld. Is there a complimentary shuttle service to this park? If so, whats it like?
> 
> - Is it walkable to prime outlets (it looks close on google map but that might be deceptive!).
> 
> Thanks



I Trolley, is not near by, you would have to get to I'Drive, which would be quite a walk , not to mention the roads you would have to cross. maybe a taxi to Wet & Wild on I'Drive and you could get the trolley from there.

There is a shuttle to Seaworld, but i have never used it, i think it goes in the morning around 9 to 10 o'clock, and returns around 5:30, you could always get a taxi back as it would not cost a lot.


Prime Outlets is not walkable, while it does not look to far ,it is quite a bit away.

PBH is a lovely resort which i am sure you will love.


----------



## mtblujeans

When we last stayed, they told us it was about a mile walk away.  It looks much shorter on the maps they give out.


----------



## crazy4dis

We will be at PBH Jan 10-16 upgraded to a Portofino Suite.  I called today to request a room near the boat and was told we have already been assigned to a 3rd floor suite.  I was told the third floor is ground level but she couldn't tell me anything else. 

Does anyone have any idea where that would be?  Does this mean the room opens out to a patio area?

Has anyone been upgraded to Club Level?

Thanks


----------



## macraven

some of the ground level rooms have a patio.


----------



## Charger

If you stay at this hotel do you get free entrance to universal parks?


----------



## macraven

Charger said:


> If you stay at this hotel do you get free entrance to universal parks?



you need to buy park tickets to enter the park.

there are some hotel promo packages that include tickets but it is much cheaper to book hotel and tickets separately.


----------



## BurleyGirl

Staying at one of the three Universal on-site hotels enables you "front of the line" access to the rides, meaning that you get to skip to the front of the line to get on the rides, which is a really cool perk.


----------



## bubba's mom

crazy4dis said:


> We will be at PBH Jan 10-16 upgraded to a *Portofino Suite*.  I called today to request a room near the boat and was told we have already *been assigned to a 3rd floor suite*.  *I was told the third floor is ground level* but she couldn't tell me anything else.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea where that would be?  Does this mean the room opens out to a patio area?
> 
> Has anyone been upgraded to Club Level?
> 
> Thanks



Portofino Suites on the 3rd floor are NOT ground level.  We stay in 3333 & 3335 every year and they are on the THIRD floor.  We have to take the elevator to the 3rd floor.

Ground level is floor 1 and you don't need the elevator.

Also, I don't know that I'd expect to be upgraded to Club (you can try or pay extra for it) because you were already upgraded because of your honeymoon (I'm guessing?)


----------



## GinaBean

BurleyGirl said:


> Staying at one of the three Universal on-site hotels enables you "front of the line" access to the rides, meaning that you get to skip to the front of the line to get on the rides, which is a really cool perk.



I wanted to clarify that you don't actually get to go the front of the line.  You get to use the express line instead of the regular lines, and you get unlimited use.  You will be in line with other hotel guests and people who bought an express pass for that day.  When we went, we were thought it was "front of the line", but it wasn't.


----------



## BurleyGirl

"I wanted to clarify that you don't actually get to go the front of the line. You get to use the express line instead of the regular lines, and you get unlimited use. You will be in line with other hotel guests and people who bought an express pass for that day. When we went, we were thought it was "front of the line", but it wasn't."

Well said!  Thanks!


----------



## damo

GinaBean said:


> I wanted to clarify that you don't actually get to go the front of the line.  You get to use the express line instead of the regular lines, and you get unlimited use.  You will be in line with other hotel guests and people who bought an express pass for that day.  When we went, we were thought it was "front of the line", but it wasn't.



That is exactly the reason why it is called "express pass" and not "front of the line" anymore.  It just caused too much confusion.  I don't think it has been advertised as "front of the line" for several years now but some people still refer to it as such.  Old habits die hard.


----------



## Poly-Anna

Charger - we did use the shuttle to Seaworld 3 years ago and it was fine.  It ran like Rpbert1 said with a drop off in the a.m. and return about 5 p.m. or so.  By then usually we have seen all we needed to at Seaworld - except for the evening shows.  Usually we never keep a rental car at PBR because we don't like to pay to park it.  With all the restaurant options at Citiwalk, we never need to leave Universal.  We do WDW in a separate trip so we concentrate on Universal and Seaworld only.  Have fun!


----------



## Poly-Anna

Rpbert1 - Saw your pictures of the Don Cesar resort on another thread and loved them.  Want to know what you thought of the resort and your room because I think we have the same type room booked for May.  (I can't decide between Clearwater Beach or St. Pete Beach!).  Any opinions welcome.


----------



## rpbert1

Poly-Anna said:


> Rpbert1 - Saw your pictures of the Don Cesar resort on another thread and loved them.  Want to know what you thought of the resort and your room because I think we have the same type room booked for May.  (I can't decide between Clearwater Beach or St. Pete Beach!).  Any opinions welcome.



Hi Poly-Anna,
We stayed last July for a week, had a free suite upgrade with my Youfirst, room was very nice, a lot of features in the hotel are i would imagine the original . Room was lovely ,large lounge with sofa bed for DD and we had the king bed in a separate bedroom, it was where the Bathroom was, and it was quite nice as well. Hotel was georgeous and would definetly recommend it to anyone. Was talking to the manager of the pool area, as they seemed to have a problem with the size of the area and pool loungers, we where usually down at the pool quite early, around 10am, and always plenty available, but sat and Sun was quite crowded. They let you put items on the loungers ,but apparently can only be for an hour, so you would need to be back by then or they could remove the items, but never saw anyone do this.
 ate breakfast there and it was very good, as well as eating at the pool, never tried the maritania , they told me i would need long trousers and no t shirts, so said i would not be eating there, as i dont dress when on vacation.
 Have booked for 4 days this July again, originally was 7 days , but DD wanted to stay at RPR longer


----------



## Poly-Anna

Thanks for your input, I greatly appreciate it.  Also the fact that you are returning this summer says alot.  We have reservations at the Don Cesar and also at the new Hyatt up in Clearwater, but I'm sure I can't go wrong with either.  We're Loews First members too and are going over to PBR after our beach days.  Can't wait for May!  Thanks again and loved your pictures!  Truly worth a thousand words.


----------



## loperella

Hi everyone!

We're heading back to US/IOA in October for our 2nd time.  We're leaning towards PBH this time and I've been like a sponge trying to soak this very informative thread in.  Hopefully someone can let me know if I'm on the right track purty puleez.

If we stay club level do we get a DX room?  Or do we book a DX room and add CL?  

Basically we'd like the larger DX room with HUGE bathroom (from what I've read, lol) and wanting the chair/sofa that doubles as a twin bed.  And of course, we'd like the perks of Club.  Also, West Wing is "the way to go" if we want close to pool???  Plus, a balcony would be really nice, but I'm sure there're limits, right?  

Hope what I'm asking makes some sort of sense & I'll keep reading in hopes of not confusing myself anymore (than I already am!)


----------



## andee515

I was curious to know if anyone knew if there is a large bathroom in the Seuss Kids Suite? 
And is there a sofa in the room? We are staying there in March and I have had some people say there was and some say there aren't

any info would be appreciated


----------



## Poly-Anna

Ioperella - from the Universal Website:

"All rooms with Club Lounge access are the Deluxe Room category at 490 square feet."  So if you just book Club, you get a deluxe room.

We stay club level and the rooms, especially the bathroom, are very comfortable.  I love the bathroom with the shower on one end and the tub on the other - very spacious.  We get a room with 2 queen beds and there is plenty of room for the 3 of us.  For a regular room (not a suite) PBR is one of the best in Orlando.  Our other favorite is the Yacht/Beach Club.

As for location, we never make requests for the club level rooms.  It's all inside so no need to walk outside to get to the lounge.  Nothing is very far from the rooms.  We usually get a room that overlooks the Villa Pool.  

Love PBR - can't wait for May!


----------



## DaddyDon

Do they allow pets at this resort?


----------



## bubba's mom

DaddyDon said:


> Do they allow pets at this resort?



Yes...Loews is pet friendly.


----------



## tink7736

Hello!
Does anyone know if you can request a balcony if you book club level? I know in the past when I've booked non-club, you cannot request a balcony when making a reservation, it's first come first serve. Also wondering if we're more apt to get a balcony by booking a 2 queen room as opposed to a king. Thanks!


----------



## bubba's mom

The chances of getting a balcony are slim.  They are for the hospitality suites and such....

There are maybe a handful of rooms w/ balconies?  And, they aren't regular rooms..

But hey....request and see what happens!  You never know...


----------



## tink7736

Thanks Bubba's mom. We are booked club level with a deluxe room, so maybe we will get lucky!


----------



## quinnc19

Is there free transportation to and from? Thanks! Staying in May and can't wait!


----------



## macraven

if you booked a package for UO, you can do the add on for transportation.
the fee is reasonable.


----------



## ols386

If we want to be near the main building where the restaurants and shops are, which area/building should we request?  Is the main pool near the main building?


----------



## brettb

I just looked at the floor plans for the both the standard and deluxe rooms.

The toilet, double sinks, and shower are all in the same room.

Seriously?!?

Please tell me there's nearby access to clean public restrooms.  My wife does not want to be showering, drying her hair, putting on makeup, or brushing her teeth in the same room while I do my morning business.  Or even shortly after the fact.  The Polynesian has a similar situation and I'm thinking of changing that reservation because of it....


----------



## bubba's mom

brettb said:


> I just looked at the floor plans for the both the standard and deluxe rooms.
> 
> The toilet, double sinks, and shower are all in the same room.
> 
> Seriously?!?
> 
> Please tell me there's nearby access to clean public restrooms.  My wife does not want to be showering, drying her hair, putting on makeup, or brushing her teeth in the same room while I do my morning business.  Or even shortly after the fact.  The Polynesian has a similar situation and I'm thinking of changing that reservation because of it....



Yes...it's a real bathroom with sinks, tub/shower and hopper all in the same room.  The only public restrooms (aside from the pool area) are in the lobby (which are nice too).  

Might I suggest travel Lysol like we do?  ...OR the RPR or HRH?  They have sink outside the bathroom (containing hopper and shower/tub).


----------



## bubba's mom

ols386 said:


> If we want to be near the main building where the restaurants and shops are, which area/building should we request?  Is the main pool near the main building?



The East Wing is the opposite side of the lagoon.

The West Wing is the side where the boat docks.

The Villa Wing is between the two.  

Mama Dellas, Sal's are in the Villa Wing....BICE is the West Wing.

There is a pool on the East Wing and two pools between the West and Villa wing.  I would have to say you can't go wrong w/ West or Villa wing.  The shops, restaurants and pools (except East Wing pool) are all very close together...nothing is a far walk really...unless you are in the East Wing.


----------



## joemo

Off in 17 days, 10 nights at POFQ and 4 nights at PB. Never stayed there before and really excited!

I love all things Italian and having been lucky enough  to visit the country twice just can't wait to stay here!

Have booked a bay view room and plan to eat at Mama Della's.

Is there anything we should do or anything experts can recomend? Don't want to miss anything.

Grazie molto!


----------



## joemo

Anyone??


----------



## bubba's mom

What are you looking to not miss? 

Anything at the hotel?  

There really isn't anything "don't miss" at the hotel...it's at the parks....


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

I would definitely not miss a pizza from Sal's. Great pizza


----------



## JessicaR

joemo said:


> Off in 17 days, 10 nights at POFQ and 4 nights at PB. Never stayed there before and really excited!
> 
> I love all things Italian and having been lucky enough  to visit the country twice just can't wait to stay here!
> 
> Have booked a bay view room and plan to eat at Mama Della's.
> 
> Is there anything we should do or anything experts can recomend? Don't want to miss anything.
> 
> Grazie molto!



Portofino is my favorite.

You already have Mama Della on the list and that is definitely a dont miss. Request Joe to be your waiter, he is awesome. Sal's for a slice or a panini is great too you can even have it sent to your room. The ice cream place thats attached, The Gelateria Caffé is excellent. My kids love the gelato and I love the cappuccinos. In the AM if you dont want a full breakfast you can always grab some breakfast items there as well.

My kids love to throw coins in the fountain in the lobby. I like to shop in the gift shop off the lobby.

In the evening be sure to take the boat ride from citywalk back to Portofino, its beautiful. Also when you get back have a cocktail at The Thirsty Fish and sit on the Piazza. Take pictures on the Vespas.

Be sure to visit the Art Gallery next to Sal's. They have some amazing and very interesting pieces. I have been collecting Frogs from the Frogman from this gallery for years.
Visit the Villa pool and jump in the cold plunge pool and then the big pool - my kids seem to love to do that. After, relax in the hot-tub that at the villa pool its usually empty.

Grab lunch at the beach pool one afternoon. Maybe rent a Cabana. We like to get a cabana at Hard Rock though. The Beach Pool slide is lots of fun and there is a hot tub hidden up behind the rocks.

Take in all the trompe l'oeil on each of the buildings - very cool and I still love looking at it 10 years later.

We enjoy having a full breakfast or the buffet from Trattoria del Porto outside on The Piazza at least one morning during the trip. The food is great and the service is excellent.

Usually at dusk dont miss Musica della Notte. The schedule changes so ask at the desk. When we were there is took place each evening. I found this description on their site.

Come and experience our daily show "Musica della Notte" (Music of the Night)! Each night at sunset Loews Portofino Bay Hotel's Harbor Piazza will come alive with a musical celebration that captures the romance and charm of Italy and the allure of Mediterranean hospitality. 

Musica della Notte showcases a unique blend of classic opera, romantic and festive music, along with 'popera' favorites - the wildly popular musical style that bridges the gap between pop and opera. Three themed shows will be offered on a rotating basis Romantico Night, Classico Night, and Italian Festival Night. 

Check out a Dive-In movie, usually at the beach pool one or two nights a week.

 Divertiti! 
Have a great vacation! Hope you enjoy Portofino as much as we do.  
Ciao


----------



## bubba's mom

While these ARE all very nice things, I (personally) wouldn't consider them "don't miss". 

idk...maybe it's me.  The resort is nice and all, and there are plenty of things to see/eat/do, but I (again, just me), don't see how any of them are a "don't miss"?



That said...no doubt you'll enjoy the PBH.  Have a good time.


----------



## JessicaR

bubba's mom said:


> While these ARE all very nice things, I (personally) wouldn't consider them "don't miss".
> 
> idk...maybe it's me.  The resort is nice and all, and there are plenty of things to see/eat/do, but I (again, just me), don't see how any of them are a "don't miss"?
> 
> 
> 
> That said...no doubt you'll enjoy the PBH.  Have a good time.



That OK that you dont - its my dont miss list not yours.

*Edited*Thinking that sounded snotty. Wasnt meant to. Just wanted to share MY thoughts with the person that was asking.


----------



## bubba's mom

JessicaR said:


> That OK that you dont - its my dont miss list not yours.
> 
> *Edited*Thinking that sounded snotty. Wasnt meant to. Just wanted to share MY thoughts with the person that was asking.



Since you added "  ", I didn't take it snotty.


----------



## keishashadow

how'd i miss the art gallery? must check it out, we tend to skip exploring the resorts, im slowing breaking away from park-commandoism


----------



## JessicaR

keishashadow said:


> how'd i miss the art gallery? must check it out, we tend to skip exploring the resorts, im slowing breaking away from park-commandoism



Yeah I hear you. After so many visits I take more time exploring the out of the way stuff. Here is a link - needs some updating but gives a good idea of what they offer.

http://portofinogalleria.com/contact.html


----------



## keishashadow

JessicaR said:


> Yeah I hear you. After so many visits I take more time exploring the out of the way stuff. Here is a link - needs some updating but gives a good idea of what they offer.
> 
> http://portofinogalleria.com/contact.html


 thanx


----------



## joemo

JessicaR said:


> Portofino is my favorite.
> 
> You already have Mama Della on the list and that is definitely a dont miss. Request Joe to be your waiter, he is awesome. Sal's for a slice or a panini is great too you can even have it sent to your room. The ice cream place thats attached, The Gelateria Caffé is excellent. My kids love the gelato and I love the cappuccinos. In the AM if you dont want a full breakfast you can always grab some breakfast items there as well.
> 
> My kids love to throw coins in the fountain in the lobby. I like to shop in the gift shop off the lobby.
> 
> In the evening be sure to take the boat ride from citywalk back to Portofino, its beautiful. Also when you get back have a cocktail at The Thirsty Fish and sit on the Piazza. Take pictures on the Vespas.
> 
> Be sure to visit the Art Gallery next to Sal's. They have some amazing and very interesting pieces. I have been collecting Frogs from the Frogman from this gallery for years.
> Visit the Villa pool and jump in the cold plunge pool and then the big pool - my kids seem to love to do that. After, relax in the hot-tub that at the villa pool its usually empty.
> 
> Grab lunch at the beach pool one afternoon. Maybe rent a Cabana. We like to get a cabana at Hard Rock though. The Beach Pool slide is lots of fun and there is a hot tub hidden up behind the rocks.
> 
> Take in all the trompe l'oeil on each of the buildings - very cool and I still love looking at it 10 years later.
> 
> We enjoy having a full breakfast or the buffet from Trattoria del Porto outside on The Piazza at least one morning during the trip. The food is great and the service is excellent.
> 
> Usually at dusk dont miss Musica della Notte. The schedule changes so ask at the desk. When we were there is took place each evening. I found this description on their site.
> 
> Come and experience our daily show "Musica della Notte" (Music of the Night)! Each night at sunset Loews Portofino Bay Hotel's Harbor Piazza will come alive with a musical celebration that captures the romance and charm of Italy and the allure of Mediterranean hospitality.
> 
> Musica della Notte showcases a unique blend of classic opera, romantic and festive music, along with 'popera' favorites - the wildly popular musical style that bridges the gap between pop and opera. Three themed shows will be offered on a rotating basis Romantico Night, Classico Night, and Italian Festival Night.
> 
> Check out a Dive-In movie, usually at the beach pool one or two nights a week.
> 
> Divertiti!
> Have a great vacation! Hope you enjoy Portofino as much as we do.
> Ciao



Wow thanks, thats exactly what I was looking for!

By the way bubba's mom, I do understand that its a hotel not a themepark!


----------



## keishashadow

joemo said:


> Wow thanks, thats exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> By the way bubba's mom, I do understand that its a hotel not a themepark!


 
but it is so well-themed im trying to slow down & smell the roses next trip, since I identify with what barb stated.  imo one you visit a hotel several times you can easily get somewhat complacent and for many a nice resort attached to a themepark is icing on the cake vs the focus of their vacation.


----------



## bubba's mom

joemo said:


> Wow thanks, thats exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> By the way bubba's mom, I do understand that its a hotel not a themepark!



It's a beautiful hotel, i just hope you aren't disappointed because it is only that...after saying you stayed in _Italy_.

Have a good time


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> but it is so well-themed im trying to slow down & smell the roses next trip, since I identify with what barb stated.  imo one you visit a hotel several times you can easily get somewhat complacent and for many a nice resort attached to a themepark is icing on the cake vs the focus of their vacation.



Once AGAIN...posting same time as me 

Exactly.  I feel like I've seen all I need to at PBH.  Ate at MD's once.  That was enough.  yeah, pools are nice, but unless Bubba wants to go, we don't go out of our way to it.  Like the eatin' places there too....

It's all different strokes for different folks....

Out of the 3, it is our fave resort tho.


----------



## joemo

bubba's mom said:


> It's a beautiful hotel, i just hope you aren't disappointed because it is only that...after saying you stayed in _Italy_.
> 
> Have a good time



Thanks, I'm sure we will.  In the hotel we tend to just go from the room to the pool to the bar and just miss all the nice little touchs and details.

Italy's great, but I'm certainly not expecting to get my bottom pinched in Orlando like I did (repeatedly) in Rome, still I can but dream.....


----------



## ADP

Hey Gang...On the morning of March 24th I booked a reservation at PHB with an AP rate For June 18th - 21st.  Of course, the next day we all learned the grand opening of WWoHP will take place on June 18th.  Well, I just checked the Universal resort hotel availability today.  It seems many of the room categories are gone...Club level rooms are limited for AP rates.  I found that interesting.  That weekend will be crazy around the resorts, parks, and even City Walk.  

I'm glad I booked when I did.


----------



## DecaturDad

JessicaR said:


> Portofino is my favorite.
> 
> You already have Mama Della on the list and that is definitely a dont miss. Request Joe to be your waiter, he is awesome. Sal's for a slice or a panini is great too you can even have it sent to your room. The ice cream place thats attached, The Gelateria Caffé is excellent. My kids love the gelato and I love the cappuccinos. In the AM if you dont want a full breakfast you can always grab some breakfast items there as well.
> 
> My kids love to throw coins in the fountain in the lobby. I like to shop in the gift shop off the lobby.
> 
> In the evening be sure to take the boat ride from citywalk back to Portofino, its beautiful. Also when you get back have a cocktail at The Thirsty Fish and sit on the Piazza. Take pictures on the Vespas.
> 
> Be sure to visit the Art Gallery next to Sal's. They have some amazing and very interesting pieces. I have been collecting Frogs from the Frogman from this gallery for years.
> Visit the Villa pool and jump in the cold plunge pool and then the big pool - my kids seem to love to do that. After, relax in the hot-tub that at the villa pool its usually empty.
> 
> Grab lunch at the beach pool one afternoon. Maybe rent a Cabana. We like to get a cabana at Hard Rock though. The Beach Pool slide is lots of fun and there is a hot tub hidden up behind the rocks.
> 
> Take in all the trompe l'oeil on each of the buildings - very cool and I still love looking at it 10 years later.
> 
> We enjoy having a full breakfast or the buffet from Trattoria del Porto outside on The Piazza at least one morning during the trip. The food is great and the service is excellent.
> 
> Usually at dusk dont miss Musica della Notte. The schedule changes so ask at the desk. When we were there is took place each evening. I found this description on their site.
> 
> Come and experience our daily show "Musica della Notte" (Music of the Night)! Each night at sunset Loews Portofino Bay Hotel's Harbor Piazza will come alive with a musical celebration that captures the romance and charm of Italy and the allure of Mediterranean hospitality.
> 
> Musica della Notte showcases a unique blend of classic opera, romantic and festive music, along with 'popera' favorites - the wildly popular musical style that bridges the gap between pop and opera. Three themed shows will be offered on a rotating basis Romantico Night, Classico Night, and Italian Festival Night.
> 
> Check out a Dive-In movie, usually at the beach pool one or two nights a week.
> 
> Divertiti!
> Have a great vacation! Hope you enjoy Portofino as much as we do.
> Ciao



Thanks!  One reason we are staying at PBH is to be able to take the time to relax.  If I was just planning to get up early and spend all day at the parks, I don't think I would be staying at PBH.


----------



## bubba's mom

ADP said:


> Hey Gang...On the morning of March 24th I booked a reservation at PHB with an AP rate For June 18th - 21st.  Of course, the next day we all learned the grand opening of WWoHP will take place on June 18th.  Well, I just checked the Universal resort hotel availability today.  It seems many of the room categories are gone...Club level rooms are limited for AP rates.  I found that interesting.  That weekend will be crazy around the resorts, parks, and even City Walk.
> 
> I'm glad I booked when I did.



I'm guessing everyone else in the world got wind of the Grand Opening date and decided to book.

See?  It pays off to be a DISer


----------



## mom2aandj

We just booked the Dr. Seuss kids' suite and I'm wondering if those are located in one particular wing, or are they placed throughout the hotel?


----------



## andee515

We stayed at Portofino Mar 16 - 21. Just wanted to add my 2 cents. We reserved and prepaid a Dr Suess kids suite, when we got there, surprise, none were available. This really pe'od me. I understand them overbooking regular reservations, but since this was completely paid for months in advance, they had nothing to gain by overbooking excepy making me mad......really disappointing. They put us in 2 deluxe adjoining rooms, so supposedly we had bigger rooms, larger bathrooms and more bed space. To "make up" for the switch they gave my children three small sr suess dolls and mini doodle pads and comped us a fridge for the stay. Bell services and houskeepers were amazing. front desk and concierge not overly bright. ROOMS: nice fluffly beds, large bathtubs and showers. Pool was awsome, lifeguards great. Boat to universal, very short wait, peaceful (compared with Disney monorails and busses) FOTL was awesome. although in general Universal didn't excite as that much. FOTL for restaurants is completely useless by the way, same wait either way. If you have any ? let me know


----------



## JessicaR

andee515 said:


> We stayed at Portofino Mar 16 - 21. Just wanted to add my 2 cents. We reserved and prepaid a Dr Suess kids suite, when we got there, surprise, none were available. This really pe'od me. I understand them overbooking regular reservations, but since this was completely paid for months in advance, they had nothing to gain by overbooking excepy making me mad......really disappointing. They put us in 2 deluxe adjoining rooms, so supposedly we had bigger rooms, larger bathrooms and more bed space. To "make up" for the switch they gave my children three small sr suess dolls and mini doodle pads and comped us a fridge for the stay. Bell services and houskeepers were amazing. front desk and concierge not overly bright. ROOMS: nice fluffly beds, large bathtubs and showers. Pool was awsome, lifeguards great. Boat to universal, very short wait, peaceful (compared with Disney monorails and busses) FOTL was awesome. although in general Universal didn't excite as that much. FOTL for restaurants is completely useless by the way, same wait either way. If you have any ? let me know



That's a shame. I would have been upset if that happened to me too. The 2 deluxe rooms do have more space (about 400 sq ft) and an extra bathroom. Nice rooms actually but not the themed kids suite you were excited about. It isn't too late to write a letter to the manager to express your thoughts.


----------



## JessicaR

mom2aandj said:


> We just booked the Dr. Seuss kids' suite and I'm wondering if those are located in one particular wing, or are they placed throughout the hotel?



I believe there are 18 Kids Suites located in The East and West Wing as well as the Villa area. I'm not sure if they are all themed as Suess.


----------



## Skuba2

We have had the kids suite three times in a row and I think the novelty wore off really quick.  I hated having the bathroom in our room.  With 3 kids it was a little annoying.  To be honest, my kids would have loved the little gifts they were given.  

We also booked for the Harry Potter weekend grand opening.  We booked a few months ago based solely on my kids' school ending on the 16th.  I am not looking forward to the crowds.  We were hoping that the opening would be in spring and then the crowds would be dead by June.  Ugh!!!  We have a Portofino Suite I think.  Hopefully it will all work out.  It will be a very stressful trip just wondering if the rental car will be there, if the room will be there and if we end up getting there.  

DG


----------



## bubba's mom

Skuba2 said:


> We have had the kids suite three times in a row and I think the novelty wore off really quick.  I hated having the bathroom in our room.  With 3 kids it was a little annoying.  To be honest, my kids would have loved the little gifts they were given.
> 
> We also booked for the Harry Potter weekend grand opening.  We booked a few months ago based solely on my kids' school ending on the 16th.  I am not looking forward to the crowds.  We were hoping that the opening would be in spring and then the crowds would be dead by June.  Ugh!!!  We have a Portofino Suite I think.  Hopefully it will all work out.  It will be a very stressful trip just wondering if the rental car will be there, if the room will be there and if we end up getting there.
> 
> DG



It won't be dead...but you at least have your room key for EP. 

Oh...and you'll be happy having 2 bathrooms w/ the Portofino Suite


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> Oh...and you'll be happy having 2 bathrooms w/ the Portofino Suite



This is one of the best reasons to book the Portofino Suite.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> This is one of the best reasons to book the Portofino Suite.



Oh yeah   OUR king bed & Bubba in the next room...._almost_ don't have to ever see him at the room!


----------



## cieslack

Are there in-room safes at PBH?


----------



## JessicaR

cieslack said:


> Are there in-room safes at PBH?



Yes, safe is in the closet.


----------



## Skuba2

Yep, yep, yep.  Having 5 people trying to get ready to go in the morning just doesn't work too well with just one bathroom.  

This is our fourth visit and our first in a non-kid suite.  

Just FYI, my kids requested this vacation specifically for the hotel.  LOL  We went on a few Disney Cruises and each time spent a few nights here.  They like the hotel so much, they wanted a longer stay and no cruise.  It is just a beautiful property and the beach pool keeps their interest.  They usually find "friends" their ages and make playdates for most of the vacation.

We spend the morning at the park, the afternoon at the pool, then head back over to the park until close.

DG


----------



## DecaturDad

We just returned form 4 nights in a kid's suite at PBH.  It was fantastic!  The room was great.  Having the seperate bedroom really made it a relaxing vacation.  We even managed to have dinner outdoors at Mama Dell'as during the evening "opera".  The kid's suite is not the most inexpensive choice, but it was well worth it to us.


----------



## 93hokie

This is my first post, and reading everyone's messages has been a great!  Heading to PBH for the first time in two weeks, and had one question I had not found info on yet.  The wife and I were thinking about using Campo Portofino one night for our 5 year old, so that we can have a night out.  Do others have information on this service?  When do we need to make reservations?


----------



## bubba's mom

93hokie said:


> This is my first post, and reading everyone's messages has been a great!  Heading to PBH for the first time in two weeks, and had one question I had not found info on yet.  The wife and I were thinking about using Campo Portofino one night for our 5 year old, so that we can have a night out.  Do others have information on this service?  When do we need to make reservations?





Welcome to the Dark Side 

Having a pre-teen, we've never used the Camp.  But here is the info on their site: 

http://www.universalorlando.com/Hot...ino.aspx?ComponentId=6502&SourcePageId=7805#6


----------



## JessicaR

Just bumping this with the other two - should be a sticky, right?


----------



## macraven

JessicaR said:


> Just bumping this with the other two - should be a sticky, right?



it used to be..........


----------



## Laurabearz

93hokie said:


> This is my first post, and reading everyone's messages has been a great!  Heading to PBH for the first time in two weeks, and had one question I had not found info on yet.  The wife and I were thinking about using Campo Portofino one night for our 5 year old, so that we can have a night out.  Do others have information on this service?  When do we need to make reservations?



I can tell you that each hotel rotates which kids club is open, on certain nights, so check which night it's at your hotel... otherwise you spend a lot of time traveling from one hotel to anotehr, and the kids clubs are pricey.


----------



## JessicaR

macraven said:


> it used to be..........



Apparently.........


----------



## LJF

I found this link gave a good summary of the various room types:

http://res.universalorlandovacation...=LtmsHotel&DestinationCode=MCO&VendorCode=UNT

Just click on ROOMS.


----------



## CRSTEPHE

I've booked the PBH for Aug 1-6 at the Super Saver Rate and I'm a Lowes YouFirst Gold Member.  I'm really excited about our trip but after reading reviews on Trip Advisor I'm concerned about my hotel selection and wondering if I should cancel and book at one of the other properties.  If you have stayed there recently please comment on the condition of the rooms and the commone areas. If you have current pictures of the room interiors I would love to see those too!


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

We stayed at PBH in April. We love this hotel. I have not read tripadvisor reviews so I cannot comment directly on that. Our hotel room and the grounds/common areas were very clean. The furnishings are somewhat worn or a little faded. Like...the upholstered chair was faded or had some faded out spots, etc. Nothing is ratty or torn up. Should they refurbish some of the items, probably. Would it keep me from staying at PBH? No. THe rooms are beautiful, clean, and have nice amenities. Wonderful staff. Fabulous food. Fun pools. Great atmosphere.HTH


----------



## CRSTEPHE

Thanks for your comments.  Do you recall if the TV's were flat screen or not?


----------



## bubba's mom

Yes they are.

There are pix in my '08 and '09 trip report.

My DH never wanted to stay at PBH because of the distance to the parks (furthest)...but, since that first stay in '08, it's his favorite now.

I wouldn't be concerned with anything you read on Trip Adv.  NO hotel can please ALL the people ALL time.

PBH is a Loews 4 star hotel.  And, imo, it definitely lives up to at _least_ that.  (if not, just push the * on your phone and Star Services will take care of any problems you have)

Don't cancel....you will like PBH.


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

Yes--TV is flat screen and to add a little something extra, they even have a speaker in the bathroom with volume control so that you can listen to your TV program even when you are...doing your business

Amenities are great and should not be overlooked. 2 comfy bathrobes hanging in the bathroom. Bathroom toiletries are from Lather and smell terrific. They even have cotton swabs and cotton balls on the vanity. A nice hair dryer with retractable cord. A Keurig coffee maker with Emeril brand coffees and teas. Best in-room coffee ever! Rooms are a nice size and the bathrooms are gigantic

The food at PBH is really tasty. We have eaten room service several times(best room service food and staff we have had in any hotel), Sal's pizza, Trattoria, and food service poolside. We have yet to try Mama Della's or Bice but plan to someday.

The grounds and public areas are top notch. Beautiful and relaxing. We love it so much we have discussed going to PBH someday just for a relaxing vacation and not even going to WDW

Ignore that Tripadvisor review and have a fabulous vacation.


----------



## CRSTEPHE

Thanks so much for all of your comments.  Bubba's Mom I'm going to try to find your trip reports!


----------



## bubba's mom

CRSTEPHE said:


> Bubba's Mom I'm going to try to find your trip reports!



That's easy....they are linked in my sig!


----------



## CRSTEPHE

I've read the 2008 and 2009 trip reports and I feel sooooo much better about my decision to stay at PBH.  Thanks for posting such detailed reports.


----------



## bubba's mom

CRSTEPHE said:


> I've read the 2008 and 2009 trip reports and I feel sooooo much better about my decision to stay at PBH.  Thanks for posting such detailed reports.



aww..you're welcome.

You will love PBH...don't worry.

and like I said...if you have ANY problems, just push Star Services on your phone to get it taken care of.


----------



## damo

This thread disappears so quickly.  Wish it was a sticky.


----------



## reelmom

Trying to decide where to stay.  Going back to read this thread.


----------



## CRSTEPHE

What do we need to do to get it turned into a "sticky"?


----------



## gottaluvPluto

All the hotel threads seem busy, but this one!  Is the price too expensive or has it gone down hill from last year?  It doesn't matter because I will be there in a couple of months.


----------



## damo

gottaluvPluto said:


> All the hotel threads seem busy, but this one!  Is the price too expensive or has it gone down hill from last year?  It doesn't matter because I will be there in a couple of months.



What happens is that once a thread creeps off the first page, it gets ignored and people make their own threads.  This one seems to have fallen by the wayside for a bit.


----------



## Qtips4Mick

I'll be there in 10 days, cant wait! I hope I get an upgrade they said I was a blue member.


----------



## gottaluvPluto

Qtips4Mick said:


> I'll be there in 10 days, cant wait! I hope I get an upgrade they said I was a blue member.



What is a blue member?  I want to be blue!


----------



## gottaluvPluto

damo said:


> What happens is that once a thread creeps off the first page, it gets ignored and people make their own threads.  This one seems to have fallen by the wayside for a bit.



Thanks!  I love PBH and I want everyone to love it too!  Well, maybe not to the degree I can't get a room.


----------



## damo

gottaluvPluto said:


> What is a blue member?  I want to be blue!



Did you sign up for Loews youfirst?


----------



## Qtips4Mick

Yes, you need to sign up, then each qualifying stay advances your status and perks. It used to be more generous now it is date determined. It confuses me. I have stayed three times but not in a single year. My last stay was days prior to the years end. I am hoping it is indeed counted and she was correct I can get an upgrade if available. When I stayed at Portofino the first time I was upgraded to a bay room. It was gorgeous.


----------



## Poly-Anna

Reviews on Tripadvisor can only be believed with a grain of salt as they say or 50/50.  Never take a review as the gospel truth.  If the majority of reviews are good for a hotel then I book it.  But you will always find those one or two people that need to trash a really good hotel.

That said, PBH is the best Universal Hotel.  In in our minds one of the top 3 in Orlando.  (The other two being the Yacht and Beach Clubs).  It is consistently excellent in theme, amenities, cleanliness, and proximity to the UO parks.  You will not be disappointed with staying here.  



CRSTEPHE said:


> I've booked the PBH for Aug 1-6 at the Super Saver Rate and I'm a Lowes YouFirst Gold Member.  I'm really excited about our trip but after reading reviews on Trip Advisor I'm concerned about my hotel selection and wondering if I should cancel and book at one of the other properties.  If you have stayed there recently please comment on the condition of the rooms and the commone areas. If you have current pictures of the room interiors I would love to see those too!


----------



## CRSTEPHE

Poly-Anna,

We just returned from our stay and the hotel was beautiful and wonderful.  We were in a Queen Deluxe with 5 people and we never felt crowded at all.  The bathroom was fabulous and my husband even considered buying me one of the robes because I liked the ones in the room so much!  Our children (all boys) loved the fitness center and I discovered that I like the elliptical machines.  I never used the inroom wireless because my children specifically asked me NOT to use the computer while we were on vacation.  Since thats the only thing they really asked me to-do or not-to-do, I decided it was really important to them and agreed.  My computers sat in their cases for an entire week!  The Geleteria and Sal's Deli were both great.  The interior areas of the hotel were well maintained and I was very satisfied with our stay!


----------



## trstno1

Can I fit a roll-away in a deluxe room?  I know, most (if not all) of the deluxe rooms have a chair that folds out to a single bed.  Can I also fit a roll-away in there?


----------



## damo

trstno1 said:


> Can I fit a roll-away in a deluxe room?  I know, most (if not all) of the deluxe rooms have a chair that folds out to a single bed.  Can I also fit a roll-away in there?



With the chair folded out, I'm not sure that you could also fit a rollaway.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

It may fit, but I think there is a lounge chair that may be more comfortable and leave more room.


----------



## chimo2u

I had a hard time finding this thread, as I think it had fallen aways back! Too bad it isn't a sticky....it would be so much easier to locate it if it was. Anyway, I am very much looking forward to my stay here in Feb. I was second-guessing myself for a bit and thinking of switching to HRH for my 14 yo son, but the positive reviews here have made me think I will keep our CL reservation for PBH. It definitely looks like a beautiful resort!!


----------



## canadianmickey13

Hi, we've booked a club level room at Portofino Bay for March.  Do I understand correctly that these rooms are scattered throughout the hotel? We've not stayed there before and would appreciate any tips on what we might request relating to room location.  Also, is it possible to request a balcony - I understand there are few of these.
thanks.


----------



## JessicaR

canadianmickey13 said:


> Hi, we've booked a club level room at Portofino Bay for March.  Do I understand correctly that these rooms are scattered throughout the hotel? We've not stayed there before and would appreciate any tips on what we might request relating to room location.  Also, is it possible to request a balcony - I understand there are few of these.
> thanks.



The room category would be a deluxe and you are correct. You can find them in the main bldg - west and east wing. Request a balony or patio. We really like the patio rooms that over look the villa pool.

Hope you enjoy the resort as much as we do!


----------



## canadianmickey13

JessicaR said:


> The room category would be a deluxe and you are correct. You can find them in the main bldg - west and east wing. Request a balony or patio. We really like the patio rooms that over look the villa pool.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the resort as much as we do!




Thank you very much.  Are there any important differences between the west/east wings and main bldg?


----------



## bubba's mom

canadianmickey13 said:


> Thank you very much.  Are there any important differences between the west/east wings and main bldg?



Boat dock is at the West Wing.  Most prefer that instead of walking all the way around the lagoon.  Main (Villa) Wing connects the two.


----------



## Mommy Poppins

We are going to Universal for a day before and a day or two after our cruise in February.  We have always stayed at HRH when at Universal.  I was thinking of trying PBH for a change after the cruise.  I've read that PBH is the farthest walk to the parks.  Can you tell me how far it is to walk to IOA from PBH?  Should we stick with what we know or try a different resort?  We have kids 8, 12 and 15 (at trip time) if that makes any difference??


----------



## JessicaR

canadianmickey13 said:


> Thank you very much.  Are there any important differences between the west/east wings and main bldg?



I like any room that isnt in the east wing - just too far.

To the left is the West wing - closest to boat dock; Straight on is Main Bldg where we stay, patio room, villa pool view. and all the way to the right is the East Wing furthest from every/anything.


----------



## CornishPixie

Okay, I am excited! I just switched my ressie from HRH to PBR for our January trip. For only $15 more a night I figured it was worth trying it out. We have stayed at HRH (once at club level) and RPR (3 times in a standard room). We have loved both hotels and we are really looking forward to trying out PBR.
Would love to know your educated opinions on a few things -
1. Should we do club level (is it better/worse than HRH)? 
2. Is it too far to walk to the parks? 
3. Any way to get a balcony? We are APHs and LoewsFirst members.

Every time we go to US and stay onsite our trip has been awesome because of these boards. I appreciate all the help and tips I have gotten over the years and in the future!


----------



## JessicaR

CornishPixie said:


> Okay, I am excited! I just switched my ressie from HRH to PBR for our January trip. For only $15 more a night I figured it was worth trying it out. We have stayed at HRH (once at club level) and RPR (3 times in a standard room). We have loved both hotels and we are really looking forward to trying out PBR.
> Would love to know your educated opinions on a few things -
> 1. Should we do club level (is it better/worse than HRH)?
> 2. Is it too far to walk to the parks?
> 3. Any way to get a balcony? We are APHs and LoewsFirst members.
> 
> Every time we go to US and stay on-site our trip has been awesome because of these boards. I appreciate all the help and tips I have gotten over the years and in the future!



That's great you get to try the last one! I think you'll love it, we do.

Deciding on booking CL is really a personal thing. Some will tell you yes some feel it isn't necessary or worth it. We have done it both ways at all three. I like CL best at HRH. At Portofino since you're room isn't a private area for CL people only can be a distance to the actual lounge. Lately I like my space and loews suite upgrades at PBH better than CL. I found we dont use it as much at PBH due to proximity to our room.

No to far to walk and we do it often but we do find that we use the boats much more when staying at PBH. Has never deterred a return visit though! Its just a bit further. 

I have a list of rooms that have balconies - or patios. There are very few of both. You can request one but no guarantees. What room category have you booked? And, what level Loews are you?

I have found of the three on-sites upgrades happen more frequently at PBH. Especially if you are going at a slow time.

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## CornishPixie

Thank you, JessicaR! 
That was very helpful info. For now, I have reserved a standard 2 queens room - garden view. I am not sure of Loews level but it is probably just basic. I think I will wait until we get there and see what happens at check in. I would love a balcony! Maybe I will decide on club level when I get there too. I am hoping that Jan 22-25 will be slow time and I will have some options.


----------



## Travel1989

JessicaR would you know any rooms in the bayview category that have a balcony. Thanks for your help


----------



## chimo2u

My 14 yo son and I are going to Universal studios Feb 10-13th currently booked club level at PBH....but I must admit these pics are making me want to change over to HRH!!!! especially for Club level there. My son really thinks HRH would be cool, but I was leaning towards PBH for the luxury feel!! 
However, your pics have me thinking about switching and surprising my son with a stay at HRH!!! Did you love the rooms??? the ammenities and location to the parks??? would you recommend HRH??
Thanks for any advice/opinions  it's such a hard choice!!
~ Marie


----------



## damo

chimo2u said:


> My 14 yo son and I are going to Universal studios Feb 10-13th currently booked club level at PBH....but I must admit these pics are making me want to change over to HRH!!!! especially for Club level there. My son really thinks HRH would be cool, but I was leaning towards PBH for the luxury feel!!
> However, your pics have me thinking about switching and surprising my son with a stay at HRH!!! Did you love the rooms??? the ammenities and location to the parks??? would you recommend HRH??
> Thanks for any advice/opinions  it's such a hard choice!!
> ~ Marie



I would def. do HRH with a 14 year old son.  That is my son's favourite hotel of the three.  It is really, really close to everything and has a very cool vibe.


----------



## chimo2u

damo said:


> I would def. do HRH with a 14 year old son.  That is my son's favourite hotel of the three.  It is really, really close to everything and has a very cool vibe.



Thank you so much Damo  I really respect your opinion and reviews, so perhaps I WILL surprise my son and make the change! I have a feeling it would be quite a bit cheaper than PBH as well, and Andrew has several times stated how cool he thinks HRH is and how much he'd love to try that hotel! Do you have any room recommendations (club level room) for a request?? ie) close to lobby/etc...that might make for a better room location??
I am thinking of calling them tomorrow to check on the rates/ perhaps make the switch! My son would be sooooo excited and surprised!!!
One last ??? Is the pool slide at HRH exciting?? he's also a big waterslide/pool fan!!
TIA for your help!


----------



## damo

chimo2u said:


> Thank you so much Damo  I really respect your opinion and reviews, so perhaps I WILL surprise my son and make the change! I have a feeling it would be quite a bit cheaper than PBH as well, and Andrew has several times stated how cool he thinks HRH is and how much he'd love to try that hotel! Do you have any room recommendations (club level room) for a request?? ie) close to lobby/etc...that might make for a better room location??
> I am thinking of calling them tomorrow to check on the rates/ perhaps make the switch! My son would be sooooo excited and surprised!!!
> One last ??? Is the pool slide at HRH exciting?? he's also a big waterslide/pool fan!!
> TIA for your help!



The only time we stayed in club we were in a deluxe room, so I can't give you any normal room suggestions.  I doubt you will be upset with any of them.  The pool slide is very nice there.  I think that the whole place is just more fitting for a young teen.  It should be cheaper too.  The other thing is that it is such a close walk and you really feel in the middle of things.  You will have a great time.  Perhaps you can just request a pool view?


----------



## chimo2u

damo said:


> The only time we stayed in club we were in a deluxe room, so I can't give you any normal room suggestions.  I doubt you will be upset with any of them.  The pool slide is very nice there.  I think that the whole place is just more fitting for a young teen.  It should be cheaper too.  The other thing is that it is such a close walk and you really feel in the middle of things.  You will have a great time.  Perhaps you can just request a pool view?



Thank you again, Damo  Just got off the phone with Universal and made the switch....quite surprising, the room is only $6.00/night cheaper!  that was shocking! (309/night AAA rate. Club room)
oh well, it will be worth the smile on my son's face when he sees the surprise! The lovely lady on the phone told me she had just stayed there with her teen sons a couple months ago and it was their favourite hotel! She helped me feel very comfortable with the switch  and she even suggested and put in a request for a pool view room for us! Hope we get it 
Hope I like HRH as much as I am sure my son will! (I will miss the pampered/luxury feel of a PBH room, but the HRH doesn't look too shabby either, so I won't feel tooooo bad, )
One great perk, HRH is closer to the parks, so that will be nice to quickly get to the parks in the AM 
I am still excited!!! 
~ Marie


----------



## damo

chimo2u said:


> Thank you again, Damo  Just got off the phone with Universal and made the switch....quite surprising, the room is only $6.00/night cheaper!  that was shocking! (309/night AAA rate. Club room)
> oh well, it will be worth the smile on my son's face when he sees the surprise! The lovely lady on the phone told me she had just stayed there with her teen sons a couple months ago and it was their favourite hotel! She helped me feel very comfortable with the switch  and she even suggested and put in a request for a pool view room for us! Hope we get it
> Hope I like HRH as much as I am sure my son will! (I will miss the pampered/luxury feel of a PBH room, but the HRH doesn't look too shabby either, so I won't feel tooooo bad, )
> One great perk, HRH is closer to the parks, so that will be nice to quickly get to the parks in the AM
> I am still excited!!!
> ~ Marie



We'll be at Universal the next week.  I really wish they had made our Family Day a week earlier than President's Day.  We could have gotten such great cheap vacations!  I'll be there with my son and girlfriend who will be on reading week from university.  Unfortunately, it starts with Family Day and $100 more per night for a room!!!  Oh well, we still will have a great time.


----------



## CornishPixie

I was wondering how many rooms actually have balconies. I have been looking at photos of the exterior of the hotel but it was hard to tell. It just sounds amazing to be able to listen to the singing at night from your own balcony. And if you don't have a balcony, can you open hotel room windows?


----------



## Dreamer24

We will be staying at this resort for 4 nights next month.  It will be our first trip to Universal and as a long time Disney visitor, I am feeling like a fish out of water planning universal.

I had a couple of basic hotel questions:
Are there microwaves in the room? 
How are the toiletries?  Are they good for people with sensitive skin?
Any tips to getting around the resort or what to see in the resort?
How can we keep costs down for dining?
What is YOUR favorite thing abou thte hotel?


----------



## damo

Dreamer24 said:


> We will be staying at this resort for 4 nights next month.  It will be our first trip to Universal and as a long time Disney visitor, I am feeling like a fish out of water planning universal.
> 
> I had a couple of basic hotel questions:
> Are there microwaves in the room?
> How are the toiletries?  Are they good for people with sensitive skin?
> Any tips to getting around the resort or what to see in the resort?
> How can we keep costs down for dining?
> What is YOUR favorite thing abou thte hotel?



There are no microwaves.  The toiletries are very nice and also available for sale.  Sal's Deli has great pizza for a very reasonable price.  You need to really explore the hotel.  It has some really neat little areas that often go undiscovered.  The ambiance is my favourite thing.


----------



## LetsGoToDisney!

Hello Everybody - 

I checked the hotel's website but couldn't find any info on where to get a morning pastry.  Seems like nothing opens until 11:00 AM????  Did I miss something?  Or is the only breakfast option room service at Portofino?

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## damo

LetsGoToDisney! said:


> Hello Everybody -
> 
> I checked the hotel's website but couldn't find any info on where to get a morning pastry.  Seems like nothing opens until 11:00 AM????  Did I miss something?  Or is the only breakfast option room service at Portofino?
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!



Gelateria Caffé Espresso is open early for coffee, pastries, etc.  
Trattoria del Porto has a more traditional breakfast.


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

LetsGoToDisney! said:


> Hello Everybody -
> 
> I checked the hotel's website but couldn't find any info on where to get a morning pastry. Seems like nothing opens until 11:00 AM???? Did I miss something? Or is the only breakfast option room service at Portofino?
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!


 

Sal's Deli opens  quite early. They have ham&egg croissant sandwiches, yogurt, fruit, milk, coffee, juices and TONS of pastries. OMG--the chocolate croissants are so yummy. It is a croissant with dark chocolate chunks swirled inside. Also--danishes, donuts, muffins, etc. We usually send one of us to pick it up and we all eat in the room while we are getting ready. The Keurig coffee/tea in the room is very tasty.  The food at Portofino is outstanding. You must have room service for a treat some evening. They do a fabulous job.


----------



## LetsGoToDisney!

damo said:


> gelateria caffé espresso is open early for coffee, pastries, etc.
> Trattoria del porto has a more traditional breakfast.



thanks!


----------



## LetsGoToDisney!

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> Sal's Deli opens  quite early. They have ham&egg croissant sandwiches, yogurt, fruit, milk, coffee, juices and TONS of pastries. OMG--the chocolate croissants are so yummy. It is a croissant with dark chocolate chunks swirled inside. Also--danishes, donuts, muffins, etc. We usually send one of us to pick it up and we all eat in the room while we are getting ready. The Keurig coffee/tea in the room is very tasty.  The food at Portofino is outstanding. You must have room service for a treat some evening. They do a fabulous job.




Thanks!  Will definitely try that chocolate croissant!


----------



## CornishPixie

Does anyone know if the pools at PBR are heated and open in January? Will it be too cold to swim January 21-25?


----------



## geenab

Fan2CSkr said:


> E.Jane,
> 
> "We have a deluxe room booked, and wondered if these room types are available overlooking the villa pool. Or is the bay view better (or is a bay view even an option)?
> 
> A balcony is also very important to me and I've heard a few deluxe rooms don't have balconies. The first part of our week will be at the HRH, and we've always stayed at moderates at WDW, and never had a balcony. I want to be able to sit out there at the end of the day and sip a drink! From the pictures I've seen, the balconies don't look very big. Are they big enough to sit out on, and are there chairs out there?"
> 
> You have a deluxe pool view booked (beautiful rooms) so I would like to make a suggestion. Prior to our first visit a balcony was very important to me also. I didnt realize that most rooms do not offer balconies no matter what the view. So we ended up in a bayview with a very small balcony no table. While we were there I looked at the deluxe pool view rooms (like you have booked) and decided next trip we would request this. I was thrilled with our room ground floor that offered french doors opening to a patio overlooking the villa pool. The patio was more spacious than the balcony, table and chairs.
> 
> I prefer the west wing to the east wing rooms. If you do decide to try for a patio we stayed in room #2258 (2 queen room)
> Another room #2665 is a deluxe also with a balcony. (King room)
> The other room was room #2461 (small balcony)
> 
> One other mention, if you are staying during a busy time dont be too upset if you get neither. If that happens have a nice relaxing drink at the main piazza and you can also stop by the Gelateria for authentic gelato to savor on the patio.
> 
> Hope you are able to get a room you desire!



yes, we stayed during a busy time and got what I think was the worst room on the property.  After waiting for over an hour and a half to check in.  And we paid for a deluxe balcony room.  Got neither.  I wonder if there are two Portofino Bay Hotels, because our experience was nothing like the great reviews I am reading.  We were so disappointed in the service (there were other issues) that my daughter and I took a cab to the Yacht and Beach Club (where we stay every year) to see if they had any rooms available, and to hang out in the lobby before walking over to Epcot.  

I will never stay in this hotel again, and I will avoid the Lowe's chain of hotels if possible.


----------



## geenab

Dreamer24 said:


> We will be staying at this resort for 4 nights next month.  It will be our first trip to Universal and as a long time Disney visitor, I am feeling like a fish out of water planning universal.
> 
> I had a couple of basic hotel questions:
> Are there microwaves in the room?
> How are the toiletries?  Are they good for people with sensitive skin?
> Any tips to getting around the resort or what to see in the resort?
> How can we keep costs down for dining?
> What is YOUR favorite thing abou thte hotel?



I am a longtime Disney visitor.  We love the Yacht and Beach Club.  We decided to try something new, so we booked PBH.  We checked out yesterday, and I was glad to leave.  

No microwaves, no empty refrigerators.  The coffee/tea in the room is good.  
Try to get a room as close to the reception area or the boat shuttle area as you can.  We settled for a room on the far side of the resort, and the long walk down a boring hallway after a long day at the park was not fun, and negatively affected our stay.  

Plan on going to the parks or doing some other activity after you check in, in case your room is not ready.  Check in is at 4 pm (as we were told repeatedly while we waited for our room).  

But the most thing to remember is that this is not Disney.  This is a hotel like any other big chain hotel.  After staying at PBH, we realized that we have been taking Disney for granted.  We received very few smiles from staff (they are definitely not cast members), and the boat captains were downright hostile. 

But the property is beautiful, and the food is good.  The portions are huge, so when you get a sandwich at Sal's, split it and order an extra side.  

I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## L&Lfan

My boyfriend and I stayed at the PBH twice: in Dec 2005 (garden view) and in Oct 2010 (bay view). We absolutely had a fabulous time with no complaints, and we plan to stay there in the future with no hesitation. On both occasions we found the staff as friendly as the CMs at WDW & DL.  Although we always do Disney deluxe when we're at WDW or DL, and we love them (especially the Epcot Resorts and the GCH), we feel the PBH kicks it up a notch. We especially love the huge rooms (the bathrooms are enormous!) and the mini-bar. The lounges we went to (Bar American & Thirsty Fish) were lots of fun!

We give the PBH two hearty thumbs up!


----------



## damo

geenab said:


> I am a longtime Disney visitor.  We love the Yacht and Beach Club.  We decided to try something new, so we booked PBH.  We checked out yesterday, and I was glad to leave.
> 
> No microwaves, no empty refrigerators.  The coffee/tea in the room is good.
> Try to get a room as close to the reception area or the boat shuttle area as you can.  We settled for a room on the far side of the resort, and the long walk down a boring hallway after a long day at the park was not fun, and negatively affected our stay.
> 
> Plan on going to the parks or doing some other activity after you check in, in case your room is not ready.  Check in is at 4 pm (as we were told repeatedly while we waited for our room).
> 
> But the most thing to remember is that this is not Disney.  This is a hotel like any other big chain hotel.  After staying at PBH, we realized that we have been taking Disney for granted.  We received very few smiles from staff (they are definitely not cast members), and the boat captains were downright hostile.
> 
> But the property is beautiful, and the food is good.  The portions are huge, so when you get a sandwich at Sal's, split it and order an extra side.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful time!



Wow...we must stay at a different PBH than you.  It is by far my favourite of any hotel on Universal or Disney property.  We have never encountered any hostile or even unfriendly employees... quite the opposite.  I love walking through the corridors around the lobby with the amazing theming of little streets in Portofino.  I've never been any chain hotel that was even remotely like that!  We even find that the beds and bedding are nicer at PBH than the Disney hotels.

I'm really sorry that your visit was so disappointing but I would stay there in a heartbeat over any Disney hotel.


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

damo said:


> Wow...we must stay at a different PBH than you. It is by far my favourite of any hotel on Universal or Disney property. We have never encountered any hostile or even unfriendly employees... quite the opposite. I love walking through the corridors around the lobby with the amazing theming of little streets in Portofino. I've never been any chain hotel that was even remotely like that! We even find that the beds and bedding are nicer at PBH than the Disney hotels.
> 
> I'm really sorry that your visit was so disappointing but I would stay there in a heartbeat over any Disney hotel.


 
Ditto--I could have written this exact same thing. LOVE PBH and find the service and quality higher than WDW hotels. Better food, better quality linens, love the high beds to store shoes and such underneath, love the coffee and toiletries, bathroom size is enormous, and staff is very friendly. Pools are great and the atmosphere makes me feel transported to Italy. As much as I adore the Poly, PBH is our favorite. My only complaint is not enough balcony rooms....but I accepted that before my first stay.


----------



## bubba's mom

geenab said:


> I am a longtime Disney visitor.  We love the Yacht and Beach Club.  We decided to try something new, so we booked PBH.  We checked out yesterday, and I was glad to leave.
> 
> No microwaves, no empty refrigerators.  The coffee/tea in the room is good.
> Try to get a room as close to the reception area or the boat shuttle area as you can.  We settled for a room on the far side of the resort, and the long walk down a boring hallway after a long day at the park was not fun, and negatively affected our stay.
> 
> Plan on going to the parks or doing some other activity after you check in, in case your room is not ready.  Check in is at 4 pm (as we were told repeatedly while we waited for our room).
> 
> But the most thing to remember is that this is not Disney.  This is a hotel like any other big chain hotel.  After staying at PBH, we realized that we have been taking Disney for granted.  We received very few smiles from staff (they are definitely not cast members), and the boat captains were downright hostile.
> 
> But the property is beautiful, and the food is good.  The portions are huge, so when you get a sandwich at Sal's, split it and order an extra side.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful time!



Sorry to hear your stay wasn't as good as your Disney stay.  We love PBH too and stay there each year.   Altho, I can't help but wonder how much research you did prior to going?   If you had, you would have found out (here on the DIS) that there are no micros or empty fridges (those are asked a lot) and that balconies are rare.  You *should* have read to request the West Wing at the hotel...that's the side of the lagoon the boat docks at...quicker walk back to your room.  I think most everywhere is 4pm check-in...but I assume you already knew that.  

as for smiling staff and boat captains, I've never come across any grumpy ones.      Not sure what happened there.

I hope your experience at the hotel doesn't put you off to the other hotels...they ARE all very nice and you CANNOT beat the FOTL perk.  I don't get service like they give at any other hotels we stay at.


----------



## CornishPixie

Bubba's Mom - I read some of your posts on PBR and it prompted me to go back and find your old trip reports. I LOVED them. I read '07 - '10 and I feel like I am a PBR expert now! We have stayed at the other two resorts and thought they were both fantastic. Can't wait to try PBR and stay in the west wing and use the short cut through HRH parking lot. Looking forward to Sal's and Thirsty Fish (and much more) due to your reviews. And the way you added your pics! Loved it! Thanks for being so helpful and thorough!!


----------



## JeanfromBNA

Where do you catch the boats at PBH, and to which parks or other locations do they take you?  Is there bus shuttle service to the parks and Citywalk?  What route do you take to walk from the hotel to the parks?  Do you cut through Citywalk?  

Is there a good map that would illustrate the transportation options?


----------



## bubba's mom

CornishPixie said:


> Bubba's Mom - I read some of your posts on PBR and it prompted me to go back and find your old trip reports. I LOVED them. I read '07 - '10 and I feel like I am a PBR expert now! We have stayed at the other two resorts and thought they were both fantastic. Can't wait to try PBR and stay in the west wing and use the short cut through HRH parking lot. Looking forward to Sal's and Thirsty Fish (and much more) due to your reviews. And the way you added your pics! Loved it! Thanks for being so helpful and thorough!!



You're welcome.  Glad I can pay it forward and help 



JeanfromBNA said:


> Where do you catch the boats at PBH, and to which parks or other locations do they take you?  Is there bus shuttle service to the parks and Citywalk?  What route do you take to walk from the hotel to the parks?  Do you cut through Citywalk?
> 
> Is there a good map that would illustrate the transportation options?



There is only 1 place to catch the boat...you can easily see it at the hotel.  The boats only go between the hotel & City Walk.  There is bus service, but would take longer...walk or take boat or pedicab.   You have to hit City Walk somewhere to get to either park.  The path is clearly marked from the hotel to City Walk...if you want to cut thru the HRH parking lot instead, it makes the walk shorter.


----------



## CornishPixie

Okay! On our way to PBH!! We will be there this weekend and I just wanted to see if anyone had any last minute tips for us?
I am praying for a balcony! Would love to score one and hoping that it will be a slow time while we are there and we will get lucky! I would just love to open our balcony doors and be able to hear the opera singers each night!


----------



## CornishPixie

We are back from our trip and all the tips were perfect!! We LOVED this hotel and did not want to come home!
I had reserved a garden view room at the APR rate ($174) and we got upgraded to a 5th floor (highest floor) bay view room with a HUGE balcony!! It was gorgeous and every single employee we came in contact with was bend over backward helpful and sweet. 
We walked everyday to the park and used Bubba's Mom shortcut through HRH parking lot. Awesome!
We ate at Sal's a bunch and loved the pizza and the gelato. We even got quick breakfast there one morning and it was yummy. Very reasonably priced as well.
The pools and grounds were beautiful and extremely well taken care of and our room was wonderful with the comfy beds, huge bathroom and plenty of amenities. Obviously, I can't say enough! 
Thank you to everyone who has posted on these boards to help others have the best trip possible!


----------



## pink elephants

After reading through this thread and thinking about what would be best for our family of 5, I made the leap and booked Club Level.  The cost difference will easily be covered by the pullout sofa (no need to rent a rollaway) and breakfast for 5.  Plus, the posts speak so positively of staying club level.  I'm really looking forward to it.  Thanks for a great read!


----------



## damo

pink elephants said:


> After reading through this thread and thinking about what would be best for our family of 5, I made the leap and booked Club Level.  The cost difference will easily be covered by the pullout sofa (no need to rent a rollaway) and breakfast for 5.  Plus, the posts speak so positively of staying club level.  I'm really looking forward to it.  Thanks for a great read!



Make sure you contact the hotel a few days before you go to ensure that you get a pullout in your room.  Some deluxe rooms don't have them.


----------



## pink elephants

They allowed me to put it in as a request on my reservation, but I'll be sure to check beforehand, too.  Do I call the front desk or reservations, and would it be possible to request a balcony at that time (they wouldn't let me include that request on my reservation because there are so few of them).


----------



## CornishPixie

Pink Elephants - I thought I would mention that they wouldn't let us "request" a balcony in our reservation either but we asked at checkin and got an awesome one. Also, we didn't book club level this time but we did get the pull out bed thingy. It's the size of a twin bed and worked well for my teenage daughter. We peeked in the club room while we were there and it looked very nice. I'll bet it is so worth it for 5 people when you consider breakfast, snacks, happy hour, etc. We didn't do it this time because we knew if we were going to use the early hour option at the parks we would have to leave the hotel before club level opened for breakfast.


----------



## pink elephants

That's great to hear about the sofa bed, Cornish Pixie.  Thanks!


----------



## LisaDKG

We are booked at PBH for our first venture to Universal for 2 nights in 16 days!  We will be arriving at about 8:15 at night and heading to IOA first thing in the morning.  I am wondering if there are any shops within the hotel itself that have Harry Potter souvenirs - like tshirts, or the house scarves which is what I'm really hoping for???  Would love to be able to bedeck ourselves before hitting the parks!


----------



## *Flower*

There is a souvenir shop in Citiwalk on the way to IOA that has ALL the HP items that you're interested in- even down to wands and Hogwarts school robes. 
We had a lot of fun looking around, they even had Bertie Bott's Every Flavor Beans!

Have fun....


----------



## atlantamom0805

Sorry if this is too silly of a question, but here goes. 

My family of four - two teens - is booked in a deluxe queen room at PBH in three weeks, and I really need the pull out for one of the kids. Our last two trips have been to HRH in their deluxe queen that has a pull out sofa, and it makes all the difference! 

I called the hotel directly, but was transferred back to the regular Universal reservations line. The agent confirmed my request for the pull out, as well as a bay view, but do I need to talk to the actual hotel staff?

Thank you!


----------



## CornishPixie

atlantamom0805 said:


> Sorry if this is too silly of a question, but here goes.
> 
> My family of four - two teens - is booked in a deluxe queen room at PBH in three weeks, and I really need the pull out for one of the kids. Our last two trips have been to HRH in their deluxe queen that has a pull out sofa, and it makes all the difference!
> 
> I called the hotel directly, but was transferred back to the regular Universal reservations line. The agent confirmed my request for the pull out, as well as a bay view, but do I need to talk to the actual hotel staff?
> 
> Thank you!



I'll bet you will be okay. I didn't request a sofa bed or balcony but got them at check in when I asked. Also got a balcony but we were there during a slow week. The point is, I think they do all they can do to accommodate you. We love PBH.


----------



## damo

atlantamom0805 said:


> Sorry if this is too silly of a question, but here goes.
> 
> My family of four - two teens - is booked in a deluxe queen room at PBH in three weeks, and I really need the pull out for one of the kids. Our last two trips have been to HRH in their deluxe queen that has a pull out sofa, and it makes all the difference!
> 
> I called the hotel directly, but was transferred back to the regular Universal reservations line. The agent confirmed my request for the pull out, as well as a bay view, but do I need to talk to the actual hotel staff?
> 
> Thank you!



About a week before you go, fax the hotel and remind them that you really need the pullout.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

Is there any place I can see information on the hotel?  On the Disney hotel threads, many of them have lots of information and pictures but this thread doesn't have it (or at least not on the first page).  Anyone recommend a site or a thread that has this type of information?
Thanks!


----------



## atlantamom0805

damo said:


> About a week before you go, fax the hotel and remind them that you really need the pullout.



Thanks for the advice - will do. We will be there in 2 weeks!


----------



## macraven

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> Is there any place I can see information on the hotel?  On the Disney hotel threads, many of them have lots of information and pictures but this thread doesn't have it (or at least not on the first page).  Anyone recommend a site or a thread that has this type of information?
> Thanks!



you can see more about the hotel rooms on the UO website.
go to hotels on that site.

also, this video includes all three hotels with infor and pics.
click on the one you want to view.

i started it out at pbh.


http://www.ineedavacation.com/universalmco/Portofino.html 
  rph:   http://www.ineedavacation.com/universalmco/RoyalPacific.html


----------



## pas130

I am very thankful for these boards,I am learning a lot. I called earlier today to inquire about rates and rooms. It is 7 of us, 2 adults, 4 kids and 1 infant. After speaking to a very friendly, helpful agent we booked a Portofino suite. I am happy we are all in 1 room, and the price wasn't that much more than 2 regular rooms. the more I learn about PBH, the more excited I am. This is our first onsite visit. We do WDW almost every year! Thanks for all the info. PLus I love if a better rate comes out, they'll apply it to an existing ressie!

We are coming Aug 26-28th


----------



## TwingleMum

Where are the club rooms located??? Are they on the same level as the lounge??? We have 3 kids will we all be comfortable?? Do club rooms have a pull out sofa??? Very excited big TIA


----------



## HLAuburn

Just booked a room at PBR for April.  We've stayed at RPR before, and we loved it, but I'm excited to try something new.  

I'm sure this has been answered, but can anyone tell me about how long the walk is from PB to the US gate?  Also, I read about the shortcut through the HR parking lot - where can I find more info about that?  After a long day at the park, a short cut sounds like a good option!

Thanks!


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

macraven said:


> you can see more about the hotel rooms on the UO website.
> go to hotels on that site.
> 
> also, this video includes all three hotels with infor and pics.
> click on the one you want to view.
> 
> i started it out at pbh.
> 
> 
> http://www.ineedavacation.com/universalmco/Portofino.html
> rph:   http://www.ineedavacation.com/universalmco/RoyalPacific.html



Thank you!


----------



## macraven




----------



## RACEFAN9

atlantamom0805 said:


> Thanks for the advice - will do. We will be there in 2 weeks![/QUWe are a family of 5 and every time we have requested something,sofa in room,connecting rooms they always tell us yes and last time I even called day before we came and also was told we have a sofa in our room only to get there and NO SORRY your room dont have sofa but we will charge you 25 a night for a roll-away.So dont get your hopes up that you will have a sofa like we did.They also didnt charge us for the roll away since it had pee all over itWe will be at Porofino March 4-9 still love staying onsite but have learned not to bother requesting.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Does anyone have any pictures of the club lounge? 

I have been all over this thread and google and the only picture I see is a tiny image on the Universal site.  Way to small to give any idea of the layout.

Am I correct in surmising that not all club lounge rooms have a balcony and I can't request one in advance?


----------



## pas130

I have paid off our August trip. I am so excited to have paid in full. Loews cashed my check and posted the Advance Deposit to our reservation. There's even a credit I guess that will cover Parking fees, etc. 

As far as room requests, are all the Portofino Suites in a particular building? I know we have a garden view, but do I have to make any specific requests? This is our first onsite stay. TIA


----------



## ADP

Does anyone know where I could find a schedule for this years Harbor Nights celebrations at Portofino.  I know the next one is April 15th, 2011, but was wondering when the next one will take place.  

TIA


----------



## nytimez

Stayed here for the first time this week... terrific hotel.


----------



## atlantamom0805

We had a fantastic stay at PBH. Can't say enough about how nice everyone was and how beautiful the room and resort in general both were. We did get the pullout sofa, which was comfortable for even my 6'3" son, and a lovely bay view. No balcony, but you certainly can't have everything!

Thanks to all on this board for the invaluable information. It all helped to make our vacation a great one!


----------



## thedisneymom

try page 30 on this thread for club pics of breakfast. I have done club numerous times. It is wonderful and the pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

I'll be staying here for just one night with my family (DH, DD, DS & me).  I paid a AAA rate in advance.  The prices are STEEP but we wanted to get to the park one hour early and have that front of the line pass since we only have one day at IOA.  

I was wondering - should I make any room requests?

Thanks!


----------



## dpratt68

SuAnne said:


> We are going for two nights in early December and I have the Entertainment Rate for RPH for $99 ( plus still have to buy the Entertainment book). I can get a rate of $169 for a Bay View at PBH through Expedia. Since we are only ther for the two nights, I was thinking we should splurge and stay at PBH.... but not sure what to do       Is PBH nicely decorated for the holidays? Also... at the Universal hotels is there somewhere to buy a container of milk for DD? Thanks!!



How do I get the entertainment rate?  I went to entertainment.com and couldn't find it.  any help?


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

oops


----------



## bjakmom

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> I'll be staying here for just one night with my family (DH, DD, DS & me).  I paid a AAA rate in advance.  The prices are STEEP but we wanted to get to the park one hour early and have that front of the line pass since we only have one day at IOA.
> 
> I was wondering - should I make any room requests?
> 
> Thanks!



PBH is rapidly becoming one of my fav resorts  - each stay there has been more relaxing and enjoyable than the last - and they have all been wonderful.  The only request I would make would be for the West wing - that puts you nearest to the Beach (main) pool, the boat ramp, and the walkway if you want to walk.  For a short stay it will just save you some steps/time getting around.  Enjoy!


----------



## SandraLee

Is there a map of the grounds posted someplace? 
I need to start to get a lay of the land before our trip!

And, I'd like to look at the map while everyone talks of their room placements.

Thanks.
Sandra


----------



## damo

dpratt68 said:


> How do I get the entertainment rate?  I went to entertainment.com and couldn't find it.  any help?



Entertainment rates haven't been available for years.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

bjakmom said:


> PBH is rapidly becoming one of my fav resorts  - each stay there has been more relaxing and enjoyable than the last - and they have all been wonderful.  The only request I would make would be for the West wing - that puts you nearest to the Beach (main) pool, the boat ramp, and the walkway if you want to walk.  For a short stay it will just save you some steps/time getting around.  Enjoy!



Thank you for the recommendation - I will do that!


----------



## natebenma

My family has booked a CL room at PBH for July 11-14 and we are really looking forward to our stay.

I understand that the club lounge is on the same floor as the lobby (3rd floor?).  I have read that all CL rooms are in the villa wing, floors 5 and 6-  is that correct?

I believe in some instances that other deluxe rooms can be given club privileges if the CL rooms are sold out.  Is this common?  If this happens, does that mean that our club room could be pretty much anywhere in the resort?

Thanks so much!!!

PS-  I enjoyed reading through the "post your room assignment" thread, and I will post info about our room after we return.  It is fun to read about the different rooms that are available!


----------



## housetomouse

bjakmom said:


> PBH is rapidly becoming one of my fav resorts  - each stay there has been more relaxing and enjoyable than the last - and they have all been wonderful.  The only request I would make would be for the West wing - that puts you nearest to the Beach (main) pool, the boat ramp, and the walkway if you want to walk.  For a short stay it will just save you some steps/time getting around.  Enjoy!



I agree about the West Wing!  I asked for a WW room at check-in, and one wasn't ready right away, but it was so worth the wait.  I was totally and pleasantly surprised by how much we liked this resort.  It really gives you a feeling of being away from it all, which was what I wanted after being at the crowded theme parks.  The service was very good, the transportation easy and fast, the resort was clean and pretty, and the opera & other live music at the harbour at night was terrific!


----------



## Harry Potter

When Portofino Bay opened back in summer 2000, can anyone remember if it was compared to Tokyo Disney's Hotel Miracosta which was nearly built by that time (opened with DisneySea park in spring 2001).

I think the designs are very similar, both mediterranean-themed, and although I am a huge Universal Orlando fan, even I must admit that DisneySea is the grandest of all theme parks, and the MiraCosta, which is actually located inside the park overlooking the Mediterranean Harbor section of the park where the big water shows are played, is probably the best theme park hotel I know of.

Not dissing Portofino Bay, or anything, but I am sure if you judged purely on architecture and atmosphere, MiraCosta would reign supreme over its Universal Orlando rival.

http://www.tdrfan.com/around_the_resort/hotel_miracosta/index.htm

http://www.tdrfan.com/tds/index.htm


----------



## damo

Harry Potter said:


> When Portofino Bay opened back in summer 2000, can anyone remember if it was compared to Tokyo Disney's Hotel Miracosta which was nearly built by that time (opened with DisneySea park in spring 2001).
> 
> I think the designs are very similar, both mediterranean-themed, and although I am a huge Universal Orlando fan, even I must admit that DisneySea is the grandest of all theme parks, and the MiraCosta, which is actually located inside the park overlooking the Mediterranean Harbor section of the park where the big water shows are played, is probably the best theme park hotel I know of.
> 
> Not dissing Portofino Bay, or anything, but I am sure if you judged purely on architecture and atmosphere, MiraCosta would reign supreme over its Universal Orlando rival.
> 
> http://www.tdrfan.com/around_the_resort/hotel_miracosta/index.htm
> 
> http://www.tdrfan.com/tds/index.htm



I really want to go to Disney Sea.  It looks amazing and I agree that the theming is incredible.


----------



## SandraLee

Why is it necessary to fax a request to the hotel.  Is it sufficient to have the request on your reservation?


----------



## MastaMind

Hey everyone,

I've been researching as much as I can for our upcoming trip to Universal Orlando (two nights PBH, three days park-2-park).  I do have a few questions that I couldn't easily find answers to:

1.  Where is the parking for guests staying at PBH?  I was only able to find info about a general parking garage for universal studios guests.

2.  Can we walk to the parks from PBH, or do we have to use the water taxis?  If water taxis are the primary option, do they get overcrowded? 

3.  What is the best way to get to the Harry Potter section in IOA from PBH?  We will be taking advantage of the early entry!

4.  Anything else newbies should know about?

I'm typically the vacation planner, but this Universal trip is on such short notice that it's throwing me a curve ball.  We're really looking forward to checking out PBH.  Our favorite Disney resort is the Boardwalk Inn, and PBH looks to have some similarities.  Thanks!


----------



## housetomouse

MastaMind said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been researching as much as I can for our upcoming trip to Universal Orlando (two nights PBH, three days park-2-park).  I do have a few questions that I couldn't easily find answers to:
> 
> 1.  Where is the parking for guests staying at PBH?  I was only able to find info about a general parking garage for universal studios guests.
> 
> 2.  Can we walk to the parks from PBH, or do we have to use the water taxis?  If water taxis are the primary option, do they get overcrowded?
> 
> 3.  What is the best way to get to the Harry Potter section in IOA from PBH?  We will be taking advantage of the early entry!
> 
> 4.  Anything else newbies should know about?
> 
> I'm typically the vacation planner, but this Universal trip is on such short notice that it's throwing me a curve ball.  We're really looking forward to checking out PBH.  Our favorite Disney resort is the Boardwalk Inn, and PBH looks to have some similarities.  Thanks!



We didn't have a car, so I can't help with the parking question.  We took the boat from PBH to Citywalk, and from there entered IOA for HP early entry.  We were at the boat launch by 6:30am and were walking into the park by about 6:50/6:55am.  We might have had to wait for a boat once while we were there, but the next one came along quickly.  It seemed like it would be too far to walk from PBH to Citywalk.


----------



## MastaMind

housetomouse said:


> We didn't have a car, so I can't help with the parking question.  We took the boat from PBH to Citywalk, and from there entered IOA for HP early entry.  We were at the boat launch by 6:30am and were walking into the park by about 6:50/6:55am.  We might have had to wait for a boat once while we were there, but the next one came along quickly.  It seemed like it would be too far to walk from PBH to Citywalk.



Thank you, that's great information (I'm the kind of guy that appreciates the times )!  It sounds like the boats are our only option for getting to the parks, then.  I take it that Citiwalk is right outside of US and IOA, so it's kind of like the central hub for Universal.

I believe the park hours during our stay will be 9-8 (8am early entry), so I guess we'll aim to be at the boat dock around 7:15.


----------



## damo

We rarely take the boat from PBH.  There is a very efficient way to walk that takes under 10 minutes to get to the Citywalk entrance right beside Universal.  You simply walk past the boat and stay to the right instead of going along the walking path.  Stay on the sidewalk along the road, cross the main street and head towards HRH.  Walk to the right through the HRH parking lot, right to the end and you will almost be at the entrance to Universal.  It is much quicker than taking the path.  

There are maps of this route if you look back in this thread.


----------



## MastaMind

damo said:


> We rarely take the boat from PBH.  There is a very efficient way to walk that takes under 10 minutes to get to the Citywalk entrance right beside Universal.  You simply walk past the boat and stay to the right instead of going along the walking path.  Stay on the sidewalk along the road, cross the main street and head towards HRH.  Walk to the right through the HRH parking lot, right to the end and you will almost be at the entrance to Universal.  It is much quicker than taking the path.
> 
> There are maps of this route if you look back in this thread.



Thanks for the info, damo.  I tried searching the thread but nothing came up.  I'll just go through the pages one by one when I have the free time.

Since you appear to be a guru on this stuff, any idea where I'll be parking  while staying at PBH?


----------



## damo

MastaMind said:


> Thanks for the info, damo.  I tried searching the thread but nothing came up.  I'll just go through the pages one by one when I have the free time.
> 
> Since you appear to be a guru on this stuff, any idea where I'll be parking  while staying at PBH?



There is underground parking at PBH, so your car will stay nice and cool.  When you drive in, just before you reach the hotel you will see the sign for parking on your right.  You will go through the gate and curve down to a parking garage.

Here is my map.  Bubba'smom has instructions and photos.





If you look at this aerial view, you can see where the real walking path is and you can see where the route that I have highlighted above is.  http://www.bing.com/maps/default.as...&lvl=1&tilt=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=3909189


----------



## nytimez

damo said:


> There is underground parking at PBH, so your car will stay nice and cool.  When you drive in, just before you reach the hotel you will see the sign for parking on your right.  You will go through the gate and curve down to a parking garage.
> 
> Here is my map.  Bubba'smom has instructions and photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at this aerial view, you can see where the real walking path is and you can see where the route that I have highlighted above is.  http://www.bing.com/maps/default.as...&lvl=1&tilt=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=3909189



Awesome map! I always took that meandering path along the water, this looks much shorter and more direct.


----------



## tink20

We are staying at PBH (first timers)  So, I need to request the West Wing?  And if we walk, we go past the boat launch, cross over Universal Blvd. (is this a busy street?), then go to HRH parking lot, then what?  Is there a sidewalk or path? Will it be easy to see the entrance?


Or should we just take the boat? Do you really save alot of time walking?


----------



## MastaMind

damo said:


> There is underground parking at PBH, so your car will stay nice and cool.  When you drive in, just before you reach the hotel you will see the sign for parking on your right.  You will go through the gate and curve down to a parking garage.
> 
> Here is my map.  Bubba'smom has instructions and photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at this aerial view, you can see where the real walking path is and you can see where the route that I have highlighted above is.  http://www.bing.com/maps/default.as...&lvl=1&tilt=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=3909189



That really helps, thanks!  Good to know about the parking garage, too.


----------



## tink20

found these wonderful instructions  post 7

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2482075&highlight=pedicab


----------



## damo

We need to sticky those instructions.  They tend to get buried.


----------



## tink20

damo said:


> We need to sticky those instructions.  They tend to get buried.



I know, I knew they existed and wanted to find them.  I kinda found them by mistake.  I need directions  like this or I will definitely get lost.


----------



## maryisme

Hi,

I just booked a concierge room at the Portofino (2 queen beds) for 3 adults and 2 children ages 16 and 7. We normally don't squeeze into 1 room but really wanted to try concierge this trip and don't want the expense of a second room. Am I crazy or will we be ok? We are only there 2 nights after our cruise.

Thanks so much!
Mary


----------



## damo

maryisme said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just booked a concierge room at the Portofino (2 queen beds) for 3 adults and 2 children ages 16 and 7. We normally don't squeeze into 1 room but really wanted to try concierge this trip and don't want the expense of a second room. Am I crazy or will we be ok? We are only there 2 nights after our cruise.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Mary



It will be tight!  Make sure that you realize that the bathroom is self contained.  There is no external sink so that someone can be inside doing their stuff while others are outside doing their stuff.

There are two sinks inside the bathroom though, which makes it nice.


----------



## nytimez

maryisme said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just booked a concierge room at the Portofino (2 queen beds) for 3 adults and 2 children ages 16 and 7. We normally don't squeeze into 1 room but really wanted to try concierge this trip and don't want the expense of a second room. Am I crazy or will we be ok? We are only there 2 nights after our cruise.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Mary



Sounds loco to me -- I'd get two regular rooms over one concierge for that. Unless you're used to extremely close quarters -- and, as has been pointed out, real patience with the bathroom (and slower starts each day as a result). 

That said, I think you can get a rollaway bed added to the room that will make it a little bit easier -- two adults in a bed, two kids in a bed, one adult in a rollaway -- but it would still be a tight squeeze, and wouldn't solve the bathroom issues.


----------



## MastaMind

damo said:


> We need to sticky those instructions.  They tend to get buried.



It would be helpful to have them prominently displayed.  If the mods don't want to sticky the info, maybe they could update the first post in this thread to display them.


----------



## damo

nytimez said:


> Sounds loco to me -- I'd get two regular rooms over one concierge for that. Unless you're used to extremely close quarters -- and, as has been pointed out, real patience with the bathroom (and slower starts each day as a result).
> 
> That said, I think you can get a rollaway bed added to the room that will make it a little bit easier -- two adults in a bed, two kids in a bed, one adult in a rollaway -- but it would still be a tight squeeze, and wouldn't solve the bathroom issues.



Club rooms are deluxe and it SHOULD have a small pullout sofa.  However, there are a few deluxe rooms that don't have the small pullout.

If the room doesn't, then definitely get a cot in there.  Make them comp it.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

damo said:


> There is underground parking at PBH, so your car will stay nice and cool.  When you drive in, just before you reach the hotel you will see the sign for parking on your right.  You will go through the gate and curve down to a parking garage.
> 
> Here is my map.  Bubba'smom has instructions and photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at this aerial view, you can see where the real walking path is and you can see where the route that I have highlighted above is.  http://www.bing.com/maps/default.as...&lvl=1&tilt=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=3909189





tink20 said:


> found these wonderful instructions  post 7
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2482075&highlight=pedicab



Thank you both for these!!!!


----------



## maryisme

nytimez said:


> Sounds loco to me -- I'd get two regular rooms over one concierge for that. Unless you're used to extremely close quarters -- and, as has been pointed out, real patience with the bathroom (and slower starts each day as a result).
> 
> That said, I think you can get a rollaway bed added to the room that will make it a little bit easier -- two adults in a bed, two kids in a bed, one adult in a rollaway -- but it would still be a tight squeeze, and wouldn't solve the bathroom issues.



It is crazy and it would not be the first time! It usually works out well as 2 of the occupants of the room pass out pretty quickly and sleep really deep .

If it were longer than 2 nights I would not do it. My girls want to see Harry Potter so this trip preceeds our DVC vacation (2 bedroom).

Thanks!




damo said:


> Club rooms are deluxe and it SHOULD have a small pullout sofa.  However, there are a few deluxe rooms that don't have the small pullout.
> 
> If the room doesn't, then definitely get a cot in there.  Make them comp it.



Thanks for the heads up. We are getting there early so will definitely request one with the pullout.

Mary


----------



## nytimez

maryisme said:


> It is crazy and it would not be the first time! It usually works out well as 2 of the occupants of the room pass out pretty quickly and sleep really deep .
> 
> If it were longer than 2 nights I would not do it. My girls want to see Harry Potter so this trip preceeds our DVC vacation (2 bedroom).
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. We are getting there early so will definitely request one with the pullout.
> 
> Mary



There is one big "pro" to your plan: If you're the first one to get ready in the morning, you can take off and explore the hotel while everyone else takes their turn in the bathroom/shower. It's a fantastic place to just wander around... even if you just head out to the courtyard area and get a cup of coffee while you wait for your family to join you. They'll have to come out there anyway to get to the boat/walking path, so you won't lose any time looking for each other.


----------



## camsmomE

Hi All!

I'm booked for a King Deluxe Club Level room at Portofino in about 3 weeks... Can anyone tell me if the King Deluxe rooms have the pull-out love seat? 

Last time we were there, we booked a King, and were assigned to a 2-Queen Deluxe with the pull-out. That's a whole-lot of bedding spaces for us, so we really insist on begging for the King. I just want to make sure we get the little pull-out sofa- my DD slept like a princess on that thing!!


----------



## Disneyhappy

maryisme said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just booked a concierge room at the Portofino (2 queen beds) for 3 adults and 2 children ages 16 and 7. We normally don't squeeze into 1 room but really wanted to try concierge this trip and don't want the expense of a second room. Am I crazy or will we be ok? We are only there 2 nights after our cruise.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Mary



PBH deulxe rooms are larger than the other onsite rooms but 5 people may still be a little tight. Only you know your family's ability to handle it. We had 5 in my family growing up and always stayed in one room. No biggie for me. DH was one of 11 who grew up in a row home and he definitely needs his space. Go figure! The bathrooms are very large with two sinks tub and a shower.  Also, club guests get free access to the fitness center and they have great showers/locker rooms there. My husband and I have both used them.  Personally, if personalities are patient, I would stay in one room and enjoy the club lounge if that is what your budget allows. While there may be a little stress, I think it will end up making the trip more memorable for the kids!


----------



## jacksg@l

Does PBH have feather pillows and comforters in their rooms like the HRH?  Both of my children are allergic to feathers, and the last time we stayed at HRH it was all feathers.  I Literally had to put all of it out in the hallway!!  Just want to find out so I can call the hotel ahead of time.


----------



## damo

jacksg@l said:


> Does PBH have feather pillows and comforters in their rooms like the HRH?  Both of my children are allergic to feathers, and the last time we stayed at HRH it was all feathers.  I Literally had to put all of it out in the hallway!!  Just want to find out so I can call the hotel ahead of time.



Yes they do.  Definitely call ahead and get some non-allergenic stuff put in there.


----------



## jacksg@l

damo said:


> Yes they do.  Definitely call ahead and get some non-allergenic stuff put in there.



Thank you for the answer.  I will call them ASAP so the room will be feather-free.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

I just got back from a Florida vacation and thought I'd tell you about the one night we stayed at Portofino Bay.  So here's my review:

Check-in:  This took forever.  They have a very small check-in station and only two people were working it.  They take a long time to check you in because they ask you a ton of questions and tell you a lot of stuff.  While I appreciated some of the information, it could have been much quicker to email most of this ahead of time or just ask if I even wanted to know about it (I already knew about the hour early entry to WWOHP and all of that).  After a long time, the man showed me where my room was (in the East Wing).  I knew from this thread to ask for the West Wing.  He said he'd have to call the room scheduler to make a change (WHAT?)  I didn't understand why he couldn't do it but oh well.  I was so tired by this time, I just said it was fine.

Pool: FABULOUS!  The slide was fun, the pool was fun, there were places to sit, lounge, grab a spot in the shade and there was some seriously yummy drinks and snacks - not too mention a waiter that came around   This was the best part of the hotel!

Rooms:  This gets tricky.  The rooms themselves are nice.  The beds are high off the ground (I didn't like it because I'm not tall), the furnishings are nice, the bathroom is huge (but that cuts into the size of the bedroom), and you can listen to the TV in the bathroom on speakers (cool).  So the rooms are great, right?  Well...they put us in the dog wing.  Let me repeat - they put me who is HIGHLY ALLERGIC TO DOGS in a kennel...  The place stunk and there were barking dogs everywhere.  We didn't realize it at first because we put on our suits and went directly to the pool.  We realized it very quickly upon our return.  I called to ask why there were dogs everywhere only to find out their hotels are pet friendly and that it wasn't noted on my reservation that I was allergic.  WHO lets PETS in hotels without telling you when you check in that you will be put in the kennel???  I was furious (and sneezing with very red puffy eyes).  They wouldn't MOVE US.  I had it.  I told my husband, got in the shower to get the dander off of me and packed my bags.  My husband came back as I'm getting my bags out the door and he found us a new room (amazing, huh?).  And even though I was completely livid with the hotel, my husband took care of it all and they credited back the entire night's stay.  So, they earn a  from me.  They eventually rectified the situation and I didn't have to deal with it since my husband did. 

Transportation - There are not enough boats for the early morning IOA rush but they are nice modes of transportation.  The pedi-cab was our favorite but it costs money.  But I would budget for that because it was worth it - fun, quick, and immediate.

Overall - It was eerily empty except for the pool.  I didn't like that feeling but my DH did.  I like the Disney hustle and bustle feeling.  But the resort was nice, the rooms were nice (minus the dogs) and the pool was fabulous.  I would stay there again if I wanted that front of the line pass for Universal.


----------



## jacksg@l

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> I just got back from a Florida vacation and thought I'd tell you about the one night we stayed at Portofino Bay.  So here's my review:
> 
> Check-in:  This took forever.  They have a very small check-in station and only two people were working it.  They take a long time to check you in because they ask you a ton of questions and tell you a lot of stuff.  While I appreciated some of the information, it could have been much quicker to email most of this ahead of time or just ask if I even wanted to know about it (I already knew about the hour early entry to WWOHP and all of that).  After a long time, the man showed me where my room was (in the East Wing).  I knew from this thread to ask for the West Wing.  He said he'd have to call the room scheduler to make a change (WHAT?)  I didn't understand why he couldn't do it but oh well.  I was so tired by this time, I just said it was fine.
> 
> Pool: FABULOUS!  The slide was fun, the pool was fun, there were places to sit, lounge, grab a spot in the shade and there was some seriously yummy drinks and snacks - not too mention a waiter that came around   This was the best part of the hotel!
> 
> Rooms:  This gets tricky.  The rooms themselves are nice.  The beds are high off the ground (I didn't like it because I'm not tall), the furnishings are nice, the bathroom is huge (but that cuts into the size of the bedroom), and you can listen to the TV in the bathroom on speakers (cool).  So the rooms are great, right?  Well...they put us in the dog wing.  Let me repeat - they put me who is HIGHLY ALLERGIC TO DOGS in a kennel...  The place stunk and there were barking dogs everywhere.  We didn't realize it at first because we put on our suits and went directly to the pool.  We realized it very quickly upon our return.  I called to ask why there were dogs everywhere only to find out their hotels are pet friendly and that it wasn't noted on my reservation that I was allergic.  WHO lets PETS in hotels without telling you when you check in that you will be put in the kennel???  I was furious (and sneezing with very red puffy eyes).  They wouldn't MOVE US.  I had it.  I told my husband, got in the shower to get the dander off of me and packed my bags.  My husband came back as I'm getting my bags out the door and he found us a new room (amazing, huh?).  And even though I was completely livid with the hotel, my husband took care of it all and they credited back the entire night's stay.  So, they earn a  from me.  They eventually rectified the situation and I didn't have to deal with it since my husband did.
> 
> Transportation - There are not enough boats for the early morning IOA rush but they are nice modes of transportation.  The pedi-cab was our favorite but it costs money.  But I would budget for that because it was worth it - fun, quick, and immediate.
> 
> Overall - It was eerily empty except for the pool.  I didn't like that feeling but my DH did.  I like the Disney hustle and bustle feeling.  But the resort was nice, the rooms were nice (minus the dogs) and the pool was fabulous.  I would stay there again if I wanted that front of the line pass for Universal.



I called PBH this week and got the Preferred  Center and had them put on our reservation that (1) NO Feathers whatsoever in the room, and (2) No room near the pet friendly rooms.  My children are highly allergic to both
Do You think they will pay attention to these special requests?  I am thinking about faxing them the day before we leave so they have it in hand and so do I....
P.S. - Why the West Wing???


----------



## bumbershoot

jacksg@l said:


> P.S. - Why the West Wing???



It's closer to the walkway to the parks.

I found a site that says that PBR allows pets on the first floor of each wing.  At least at Royal Pacific it's one specific wing, out of 3, that you have to worry about.

So, OP...I'm allergic to lots of things myself, so I really empathize with you...but...on the one hand you didn't want to listen to all the stuff the TM wanted to tell you, but on the other you wanted them to tell you something that it seems they didn't tell you.  

I don't know how you booked, but if you go to the PBR site, halfway down the page is a picture of a person with a dog, with Loews Loves Pets under it.  I know not everyone reads everything about things, but when you're very allergic, you do *need to* protect yourself making sure you've familiarized yourself with hotel policies.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

bumbershoot said:


> It's closer to the walkway to the parks.
> 
> I found a site that says that PBR allows pets on the first floor of each wing.  At least at Royal Pacific it's one specific wing, out of 3, that you have to worry about.
> 
> So, OP...I'm allergic to lots of things myself, so I really empathize with you...but...on the one hand you didn't want to listen to all the stuff the TM wanted to tell you, but on the other you wanted them to tell you something that it seems they didn't tell you.
> 
> I don't know how you booked, but if you go to the PBR site, halfway down the page is a picture of a person with a dog, with Loews Loves Pets under it.  I know not everyone reads everything about things, but when you're very allergic, you do *need to* protect yourself making sure you've familiarized yourself with hotel policies.



You are right, I didn't want to listen to the guy at the Front Desk tell me things I already knew but I did not tell him to stop and it was all about Universal, the parks, and WWOHP.  He did not tell me anything about being put in a room that allowed dogs though.  So I listened to his spiel but no mention of dogs.  

And I did not book online at their website, I did it through AAA.  It is odd that someone like me who is so detailed did not peruse everything about the hotel but I just didn't.  I do think they should have asked if it was ok to put us in a wing that allowed dogs (and had dogs in the room previously).  Even my DH who is so laid back could not believe they had done that.  And so did the manager.  While they immediately gave us a credit on our account for $100, the manager was so aghast that he credited the rest of the nights' stay and offered to pay for our meals and a future stay (which we declined but we did appreciate the free night).  I'll tell you what is more interesting, my husband did not even tell the manager I was allergic (I did tell the front desk that once I found out where they put us so they possibly told the manager but my DH said the manager never mentioned it).  My husband was more offended by the barking dogs and the smell and not being given a choice in the matter.  DH was calm and cool and I'm glad he handled it.  

But I need to let everyone know that my husband was incredibly impressed with how the hotel handled the situation and so was I!  That is why I said I would stay here again.  The pool alone was fabulous.  We lounged on comfy chairs under an umbrella and the kids enjoyed the beautiful pool and slide.  We had some really good food and drinks too!  My favorite was the honey drizzled fruit with yogurt and banana bread but I think my husband's was the nachos!

The rooms were nicely decorated and the pedi-cabs to the parks were the highlight of my daughter's trip!  So the hotel itself was nice and we will go back. 

As a courtesy on these threads, I like to give my honest reviews and opinions so others are better informed.  We all come to the boards for information and hopefully my experience will prepare someone else so they don't end up in the East Wing, Ground floor when they do not want to be around dogs.

While you are giving your opinion, you weren't in the situation either.  What is important though is that the manager realized their error (not informing us at check in the type of room we would be placed in) and he rectified it.  So again, kudos to the staff at Portofino Bay and I would welcome a chance to stay there again.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

jacksg@l said:


> I called PBH this week and got the Preferred  Center and had them put on our reservation that (1) NO Feathers whatsoever in the room, and (2) No room near the pet friendly rooms.  My children are highly allergic to both
> Do You think they will pay attention to these special requests?  I am thinking about faxing them the day before we leave so they have it in hand and so do I....
> P.S. - Why the West Wing???



I'm glad I posted my experience so others who read it know to request a room away from the pet friendly rooms if needed.  As long as you have it listed on your reservation, you should be fine.  Definitely mention it at check in as well!  The hotel did say the East Wing Ground Floor was the pet floor so I suppose you could be on the higher floors without the pets but I'm not 100% sure about that.  The West Wing is closer to the pool and the boat launch so that is probably why everyone recommended it to me before I left and it is why I would recommend it to others.


----------



## llb

We (family of 4) will be at PB July 8, departing on the 9th.  If I do early entry on the 9th from PB, not having been there before, is it best to take the path, the shortcut path (I read one person got lost!) or the boat.
If I want to do HP, once I get to Citywalk from the boat, where do I go?  If I do the path, where does it lead me?  Al  I have read states "and your right there", but I don't know where that is.


----------



## dimimi

llb said:


> We (family of 4) will be at PB July 8, departing on the 9th.  If I do early entry on the 9th from PB, not having been there before, is it best to take the path, the shortcut path (I read one person got lost!) or the boat.
> If I want to do HP, once I get to Citywalk from the boat, where do I go?  If I do the path, where does it lead me?  Al  I have read states "and your right there", but I don't know where that is.




I'd like to know this too.  I'll be there in August and with the heat...I know we won't want to get lost...and we get lost easy!


----------



## damo

Take the shortcut.  That will spit you out at Universal Studios.  Do not try to line up there.  Continue along to Islands of Adventure.  Show them your room key and line up on the left.  Once they let you in follow the crowd.  EVERYONE will be going to the same place.

However...if the boat is there...take the boat.


----------



## dimimi

damo said:


> Take the shortcut.  That will spit you out at Universal Studios.  Do not try to line up there.  Continue along to Islands of Adventure.  Show them your room key and line up on the left.  Once they let you in follow the crowd.  EVERYONE will be going to the same place.
> 
> However...if the boat is there...take the boat.



I know this will sound dumb...it's our first time to Universal/IOA.  Are there 2 boats, one to Universal and One to IOA?

Do the boats run the 1 hour early....and will we be able to use the pedal bike men/women to get us there?

We are used to Disney mania so we will be there before IOA(geez I hope that's the right park!) open for Harry Potter.  We'll try for at least one morning.

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## macraven

dimimi said:


> I know this will sound dumb...it's our first time to Universal/IOA.  Are there 2 boats, one to Universal and One to IOA?
> 
> Do the boats run the 1 hour early....and will we be able to use the pedal bike men/women to get us there?
> 
> We are used to Disney mania so we will be there before IOA(geez I hope that's the right park!) open for Harry Potter.  We'll try for at least one morning.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help.



the boats that leave your hotel go to city walk.
all the boats for the 3 hotels will dock there.

you then walk up a ramp or stairs and decide which park you wish to enter first.
the studios or ioa.

it is about equal distance from the boat dock in city walk.


ask any question you want.
that is they way you will figure things out and be more prepared for your vacation at the darkside.


----------



## macraven

boats do leave early.
they run about every 20 minutes.
they leave your boat dock at the hotel and go straight to the city walk dock.
they wait at city walk for a short time, then depart back to the hotel.

at city walk, the lines for the boats are marked for each hotel.


you can use the pedicabs.
they work on tips.


----------



## damo

If you are going for early entry, every other person heading to the parks is going for that too.  Just join along in the parade.  There is only one park with early entry.  No one will be trying to go to Universal Studios.


----------



## Rip

damo said:


> Take the shortcut.  That will spit you out at Universal Studios.  Do not try to line up there.  Continue along to Islands of Adventure.  Show them your room key and line up on the left.  Once they let you in follow the crowd.  EVERYONE will be going to the same place.
> 
> However...if the boat is there...take the boat.



Stupid question, but I've always stayed at either the RPR or HRH. However, I booked an impromptu weekend trip this weekend with my 5 year old at PBH, and I have no idea where either the regular path or the shortcut is. Do you have a picture or anything?

Thanks.


----------



## damo

Here is my map...The regular trail goes along the waterway.






Bubba's Mom has clearer photos and instructions:   http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36946846&postcount=7


----------



## Rip

damo said:


> Here is my map...The regular trail goes along the waterway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubba's Mom has clearer photos and instructions:   http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36946846&postcount=7



thanks!


----------



## damo

Also, if you go to Googlemaps.com and type in Portofino Bay Hotel, Orlando, you can zoom and follow the path very clearly.  If you go into the walking view, you can actually see people walking the shortcut.


----------



## dimimi

Thanks everyone!


----------



## diskids2

Hi...we are thinking of eating at one of the PB restaurants during our next trip.  Can anyone tell me about them?  Recommendations?  Do any have outdoor waitress/waiter seating? 

Thanks!


----------



## damo

diskids2 said:


> Hi...we are thinking of eating at one of the PB restaurants during our next trip.  Can anyone tell me about them?  Recommendations?  Do any have outdoor waitress/waiter seating?
> 
> Thanks!



You can eat outside for Mama Dellas or Sal's.   You can find the menus here...  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2681315


----------



## diskids2

damo said:


> You can eat outside for Mama Dellas or Sal's.   You can find the menus here...  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2681315



Thank you!


----------



## natebenma

Two questions-

Is there a store at the resort where we can pick up bananas or pastry the night before for quick morning snack before we head over to Harry Potter World?  We are staying club level, but my understanding is the lounge will not be open before the early entry time next week. 

Are there changing rooms/lockers by any of the PBH pools?  Our return flight is at 6 PM and if we hang around the resort before we leave for the airport will there be a place for us to change?


TIA


----------



## damo

natebenma said:


> Two questions-
> 
> Is there a store at the resort where we can pick up bananas or pastry the night before for quick morning snack before we head over to Harry Potter World?  We are staying club level, but my understanding is the lounge will not be open before the early entry time next week.
> 
> Are there changing rooms/lockers by any of the PBH pools?  Our return flight is at 6 PM and if we hang around the resort before we leave for the airport will there be a place for us to change?
> 
> 
> TIA



You can pick up stuff at Sal's Deli the night before.  There is an evening snack at club where you might be able to get a few things too.  There are places to change if you hang around all day.  I'm pretty sure you get to use club service that whole day too.


----------



## macraven

if you booked club, you are allowed to use the services until the time you leave the hotel, even if you checked out at 11:00.


----------



## natebenma

Thank you damo and macraven! 

I appreciate your responses and all of the valuable info you provide on these threads!  Your posts have been extremely helpful to me and to so many others!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

natebenna- I love your ticker!!! We feel the same way. This is the second year in a row we are doing both  WWoHP and Disney.
Although I still like Disney way better my kids LOVE Harry Potter and HRH.
Is this your first time doing WWoHP?
I think we were at the BC around the same time last year lol. BTW i am also from MA.


----------



## macraven

natebenma said:


> Thank you damo and macraven!
> 
> I appreciate your responses and all of the valuable info you provide on these threads!  Your posts have been extremely helpful to me and to so many others!



tanx, just wanting to help.
and i'm sure damo would say the same thing.


----------



## natebenma

ddluvsdisney said:


> natebenna- I love your ticker!!! We feel the same way. This is the second year in a row we are doing both  WWoHP and Disney.
> Although I still like Disney way better my kids LOVE Harry Potter and HRH.
> Is this your first time doing WWoHP?
> I think we were at the BC around the same time last year lol. BTW i am also from MA.



Thanks!  I delayed in making my ticker.  I am very close to Teena, the Beach Club greeter and she was sad that I was doing a Universal Trip instead of a stay at the BC this year.  Although she will be away welcoming her first grandchild while I am in Orlando,  I don't want to rub salt in the wounds.

After I posted my ticker, there was a little Universal subforum going on over on the BC thread.  

We have had really good luck for a couple of years crowdwise and weather wise going the 2nd week in July.  Hope it holds this year, too!  

First time at WWoHP.  My DH and I went to Universal about 15 years ago, but me-thinks things have changed a wee bit since then!


----------



## ddluvsdisney

natebenma said:


> Thanks!  I delayed in making my ticker.  I am very close to Teena, the Beach Club greeter and she was sad that I was doing a Universal Trip instead of a stay at the BC this year.  Although she will be away welcoming her first grandchild while I am in Orlando,  I don't want to rub salt in the wounds.
> 
> After I posted my ticker, there was a little Universal subforum going on over on the BC thread.
> 
> We have had really good luck for a couple of years crowdwise and weather wise going the 2nd week in July.  Hope it holds this year, too!
> 
> First time at WWoHP.  My DH and I went to Universal about 15 years ago, but me-thinks things have changed a wee bit since then!



It definately has changed. The last time we went before last year was 1995. We had a great time last year hence the returning trip but I just can't go down there without going to Disney too. It's just not the same. 
Have a great trip!!


----------



## dtchgrl

We will be staying PBH club so my understanding is that we should get free access to the fitness room.  Since it will be 5 of us in a room, I'm planning on sending my husband and teenage son to the fitness center bathroom for their morning "routine" if you know what I mean.  
What are the fitness center bathrooms like?  Are they large (ie more than one sink, toilet, shower stall)?  Do they have shampoo, towels, blow dryers, etc?
Is the fitness center a separate place from the spa?  Is it on the lobby level?

Anyone have pics?
Thanks!


----------



## damo

dtchgrl said:


> We will be staying PBH club so my understanding is that we should get free access to the fitness room.  Since it will be 5 of us in a room, I'm planning on sending my husband and teenage son to the fitness center bathroom for their morning "routine" if you know what I mean.
> What are the fitness center bathrooms like?  Are they large (ie more than one sink, toilet, shower stall)?  Do they have shampoo, towels, blow dryers, etc?
> Is the fitness center a separate place from the spa?  Is it on the lobby level?
> 
> Anyone have pics?
> Thanks!



The fitness centre is attached to the Mandara Spa.  It is accessible across from the Beach pool, beside the Spendido Pizzaria.

http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotel...al-portofino-bay-hotel-a-loews-hotel-v641246/ 

There are several photos there but not really any of showers and that type of facilities.


----------



## damo

club level photos

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41871903


----------



## diskids2

Does this exist......West wing, high floor, not near pets, deluxe or suite Club level with balcony?

And if it does what room category am I looking to book and how do I note/express my requests?


----------



## damo

diskids2 said:


> Does this exist......West wing, high floor, not near pets, deluxe or suite Club level with balcony?
> 
> And if it does what room category am I looking to book and how do I note/express my requests?



We had a Villa suite that matched those requirements.  Club level can be anywhere since there is just a Club Lounge--it is not a floor or anything.

When you make your booking have them put that on the reservation.  
About 5 days before you go, call the hotel and request.


----------



## dtchgrl

We have a reservation for a deluxe room with club benefits starting the 25th.  I called the reservation number the other day to have a room request of "pull out sofa and patio" added to our reservation.  I prefaced it by saying "I know this is only request and not guaranteed...."  The person said "there aren't any rooms with both sofabeds and patios available".  Feeling pretty sure I had read here of others that a room like that existed, I asked if couldn't she just go ahead and put in the request.  She sighed and said something like "Ok, I will, but you are not going to get that".
I know that club rooms can be any deluxe room (not restricted to a certain area) and that most deluxe rooms have the pullout.  Do you think she was correct, or just trying to be difficult?  I agree that my chances are slim just b/c there aren't many patio rooms but I don't know how she would know that particular room is "not available".  I thought they don't assign specific rooms until a few days before check in.


----------



## bubba's mom

dtchgrl said:


> The person said "there aren't any rooms with both sofabeds and patios available".



Not all deluxe rooms have pullout beds.  Probably no deluxe rooms have a balcony.  Maybe that's what she meant?

If the pullout is more important than the balcony, you better note that on your res.  Even tho your chances of the pullout are better than the balcony.


----------



## DisMom72

Hello All, Just booked a 10 night stay at the PBH Club Level for next June   Have never stayed there before and was just wondering if the Club Level rooms are considered deluxe rooms ( I believe it had the square footage at 490) and if all of the Club rooms have balcony's?  I also read in the much earlier posts, that the bigger rooms had some sort of a pull out sofa .  Is this correct?  Thank you so much for you help


----------



## keenercam

In an early post, I read that the Universal hotels are not smoke-free.  I am severely allergic to cigarette smoke so I need to be clear on this - are the rooms smoke-free? Or do I specifically have to request a smoke-free room?


----------



## damo

keenercam said:


> In an early post, I read that the Universal hotels are not smoke-free.  I am severely allergic to cigarette smoke so I need to be clear on this - are the rooms smoke-free? Or do I specifically have to request a smoke-free room?



As of this past spring, all Universal hotels are smoke free.


----------



## damo

DisMom72 said:


> Hello All, Just booked a 10 night stay at the PBH Club Level for next June   Have never stayed there before and was just wondering if the Club Level rooms are considered deluxe rooms ( I believe it had the square footage at 490) and if all of the Club rooms have balcony's?  I also read in the much earlier posts, that the bigger rooms had some sort of a pull out sofa .  Is this correct?  Thank you so much for you help



If you book a club room, you are given a deluxe room.  Very few rooms have balconies.  Most of the deluxe rooms have pullouts but not all.


----------



## senecabeach

Just came back from my 1st & last trip to U.S. 10/3-10/7.  

Went specifically to see HP which did not dissappoint.  Parks were empty, rides were fun, closed @ 6PM, and I rode the HP castle ride 2-3 times before noon with no wait every day. Butterbeer, maybe too sweet. 

Portofino a beautiful hotel but very boring to me especially after 6pm with nothing to do. OK, Had a glass of wine @ the outside bar, chilled out and listened to music...nice. Pool was relaxing. OK....Go to CW.

CW at 9, 10, 11 PM was empty each night in the clubs/restaurants and  maybe 10-15 people tops on the street (usually grabbing a smoke). 

Consierge less than knowledgable. Taxi's to go other places were very expensive ($40....1 way..ie DTD/SeaWorld). Found out from a Mears driver that before 11AM and after 5PM you can reserve a Mears pick up to DTD for $19. per person round trip. Consierge knew nada....so I called Mears and went to DTD one night and enjoyed my stroll and Ghirardelli ice cream.

Had a few main meals at lunchtime, Mythos, Finnegans and Lombard's Grill were wonderful...H.R.also good no ressies needed anywhere.  Couldn't wait to check out to meet my family for a grand gathering @ Disney for the next 15 days and didn't even mind the $50. fare to get there !!


Guess...I'm just a Disney person!!


----------



## keenercam

damo said:


> As of this past spring, all Universal hotels are smoke free.



That is such a relief! Thank you, damo!!


----------



## dsmom

just got back from 2 nt stay at PB- had pb suite - rooms 3135 and 3137-
ground floor right by the boat dock. perfect stay!!  food at all the resturants
were great!  everyone there was SOOO nice!  i could live here! 

we stayed one night at GF before for the mickey halloween party and my 
husband and I said NEVER again!  it was so crowded- food was horrible- we 
stayed main building -club level- food was not so good and room was small and 
in need of refurbishment- very small bathroom- guess we are just spoiled by
Universal


----------



## bumbershoot

I did a search of the thread, and the last mention of this I found (using the "search this thread" feature) was in 2009.  Maybe it has changed.  

Does PBR have a laundry room yet?  Or do guests still have to go to another resort for that still?

Thanks!


----------



## damo

bumbershoot said:


> I did a search of the thread, and the last mention of this I found (using the "search this thread" feature) was in 2009.  Maybe it has changed.
> 
> Does PBR have a laundry room yet?  Or do guests still have to go to another resort for that still?
> 
> Thanks!



No laundry rooms at PBH.  You have to go elsewhere to use one.


----------



## bumbershoot

Thanks damo!

And now, hopefully, someone searching in the future will have a more updated answer.


----------



## humphreydog

They have empty storefronts along in the harbor (by the old gelateria).  They would be perfect for a laundry room.  Just seal the exterior doors and enter through hotel side and no one harbor-side would know it was there (aesthetically).

They are all vacant anyway.


----------



## bumbershoot

good idea!

Is that a malamute in your avatar picture?


----------



## natnelliesmom

Okay, you guys are the experts here....

My DSis and DBIL are looking to book a 3 night stay at PBH this January.  They asked for my help, since I'm known as the Disney trip planner!  
I don't know a thing about Universal!!   

So where do I start?  How do I find the best price for them, what do they need to know about their trip, and what are the tricks that will help them out?

Thank you!


----------



## damo

natnelliesmom said:


> Okay, you guys are the experts here....
> 
> My DSis and DBIL are looking to book a 3 night stay at PBH this January.  They asked for my help, since I'm known as the Disney trip planner!
> I don't know a thing about Universal!!
> 
> So where do I start?  How do I find the best price for them, what do they need to know about their trip, and what are the tricks that will help them out?
> 
> Thank you!



You can generally find the best price by calling the hotel.  They will discuss all of the rates with you.

The best tickets for them are available through undercover tourist.

Another option you might want to look at is purchasing one annual pass at $250 and see what the hotel savings are for 3 nights.  Annual pass savings can be huge and counteract the price of the AP.  You can check AP rates by entering the code APH at www.loewshotels.com


----------



## johnnyr

damo said:


> You can generally find the best price by calling the hotel.  They will discuss all of the rates with you.
> 
> The best tickets for them are available through undercover tourist.
> 
> Another option you might want to look at is purchasing one annual pass at $250 and see what the hotel savings are for 3 nights.  Annual pass savings can be huge and counteract the price of the AP.  You can check AP rates by entering the code APH at www.loewshotels.com



How do you know when AP rates are released? I just entered code APH for my dates in July but the price is the same as what I currently have with SMSM.


----------



## damo

johnnyr said:


> How do you know when AP rates are released? I just entered code APH for my dates in July but the price is the same as what I currently have with SMSM.



If the ap rates are out, when you enter the code APH it will come up with a rate saying Annual Pass Rate.  If it doesn't say annual pass rate on the rate, then either the rates are not out yet, or they are sold out.  I don't think July rates are out yet.  You can check the dates and rates threads to see when the first people reported getting July AP rates last year.


----------



## Mouseturtle

do they check AAA cards at check in?


----------



## macraven

they usually do.


----------



## Mouseturtle

Any requests I shoudl make for my deluxe queen room? Would appreciate any pointers....gonna be there friday! Ahhhh! 1st time


----------



## damo

Mouseturtle said:


> Any requests I shoudl make for my deluxe queen room? Would appreciate any pointers....gonna be there friday! Ahhhh! 1st time



Just ask for villa or west wing.  They are closer to everything.


----------



## diskids2

Hi all!
I still haven't made up my mind as to the kind of room at PBH.  Usually I can make a decision but for some reason I keep going around and around.  I really wish someone would make this decision for me

We are a party of six - basically all adults.  My children are 25, 21 and 17.  My mom is coming with us this trip.  

I keep going back and forth between two deluxe rooms and a Portofino suite.  We will be there for four nights.  I know I want to be in the villa or west wing.

Any thoughts?


----------



## macraven

diskids2 said:


> Hi all!
> I still haven't made up my mind as to the kind of room at PBH.  Usually I can make a decision but for some reason I keep going around and around.  I really wish someone would make this decision for me
> 
> We are a party of six - basically all adults.  My children are 25, 21 and 17.  My mom is coming with us this trip.
> 
> I keep going back and forth between two deluxe rooms and a Portofino suite.  We will be there for four nights.  I know I want to be in the villa or west wing.
> 
> Any thoughts?



what is your priority?

do you plan to spend a large amount of time in the room or at the parks/citywalk/pool?


do you plan all 6 in your group to be together and do everything as one group all the time?
possible, the suite would work best then.


do peeps in your group want more privacy?
will anyone in your group prefer alone time so they can rest, watch tv or do work?
if that is the case, 2 rooms would work out.


----------



## jcvalenti

I'm an old hand at Disney, but totally new to Universal.  Family wants to stay there for two nights in June (6/20 through 6/23).  Is it worth shelling out the extra money for a deluxe or bay view Queen room on the reservation ?

I wouldn't mind paying a little extra for a nicer experience, but if it's just a slightly nicer view for the 9 hours we're in our room each day, I'd probably rather save the $100 knick-knacks.


----------



## wrrock

For the portofino; you want to stay by the river and above the square by shops and stuff. Any other hotel has a pool view. This you can look out and have some resemblance of Italy. It's nice to walk downstairs; browse some shops and then go on the river for a boat ride.


----------



## damo

jcvalenti said:


> I'm an old hand at Disney, but totally new to Universal.  Family wants to stay there for two nights in June (6/20 through 6/23).  Is it worth shelling out the extra money for a deluxe or bay view Queen room on the reservation ?
> 
> I wouldn't mind paying a little extra for a nicer experience, but if it's just a slightly nicer view for the 9 hours we're in our room each day, I'd probably rather save the $100 knick-knacks.



The bay views are really nice but so are the pool views.  For one night I wouldn't bother.


----------



## bumbershoot

For the experts....


We have a 2Q Garden view booked.  Is that ONLY going to be on the east wing?  Or is there such a view on the other side?  

Although, typing that out I remember that we are actually Blue level members, and are hoping for the upgrade the Loews site talks about...so I don't know if requesting something would harm that process...any thoughts?


----------



## macraven

what are your dates bumble?


----------



## bumbershoot

Oh, 2/10-2/16.


I'm still not sure how we got Blue level, b/c according to their site, our first stay, at RPR, didn't count towards status (used SMSM).  But that's what the site says!  

Last September we had the same 2Q Garden room that we've reserved this time, and it was perfectly lovely, I quite liked the view.  But we were all the way over on the other side of the boat launch (we were in the east wing, right?) and it got frustrating to walk allll that way.  I know, sad to complain about. 

But I don't even know if Garden views (if we get exactly what we reserved) rooms are on the other side, and if it would be a waste to request a certain wing.


----------



## macraven

bumbershoot said:


> Oh, 2/10-2/16.
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure how we got Blue level, b/c according to their site, our first stay, at RPR, didn't count towards status (used SMSM).  But that's what the site says!
> 
> Last September we had the same 2Q Garden room that we've reserved this time, and it was perfectly lovely, I quite liked the view.  But we were all the way over on the other side of the boat launch (we were in the east wing, right?) and it got frustrating to walk allll that way.  I know, sad to complain about.
> 
> But I don't even know if Garden views (if we get exactly what we reserved) rooms are on the other side, and if it would be a waste to request a certain wing.



here is the link to get to the benefits for loews youfirst:

http://www.loewshotels.com/en/youfirst/benefits



for blue level membership, you get the benefits on your 2nd stay at a loews hotel.

you can sign in at the loews youfirst site to see what your standing is.
you mentioned you have stayed at Loews in the past so if this is the 2nd stay since your membership, you should have the blue perks.


from the website:
*All upgrades are applicable to certain room and suite types only and subject to availability. Blue members receive a room upgrade, if available, upon arrival. Gold members receive an upgrade to a premium room, if available, guaranteed at time of reservation. Gold members can also enjoy a suite upgrade for only $50 per night, if available upon arrival. Platinum members receive a premium upgrade, if available, guaranteed at time of reservation. Platinum members receive a suite upgrade, if available at time of reservation, at no additional cost.



BENEFITS:	MEMBER	BLUE	GOLD	PLATINUM
Eligibility	0-1 stays	2-4 stays	5-9 stays	10+ stays
Special Partners Offers	Yes	Yes	Yes	Yes
Free Internet	No	Yes	Yes	Yes
Free Fitness Center Access	No	Yes	Yes	Yes
Free Room Upgrade*	No	Yes	Yes	Yes
Late Checkout**	No	Yes	Yes	Yes
Guaranteed Availability***	No	No	Yes	Yes
Custom-created destination packages	No	No	Yes	Yes
Special Welcome	No	No	Yes	Yes
Spa, Golf, or Food & Beverage Credit valued at $100	No	No	No	Yes


----------



## bumbershoot

Oh yes, I've looked at that.  


What I'm wondering is if I should try to make any requests for a wing, or if the room upgrade, if available, will interfere with requests (or worse, if requests will interfere with the potential room upgrade).

Also, if the upgrade is not available and we do end up in the Garden View, are there any Garden Views available on the west wing?  (or is that just pool view on the non "pretty" view side?)


----------



## damo

Pretty sure there are other garden view rooms in the villa wing.  Go to googlemaps and type in Loews Portofino Bay Hotel.  You can see several areas that neither overlook the bay, nor a pool in the villa wing.  

You can always email the hotel directly and ask what your options are.


----------



## diskids2

macraven said:


> what is your priority?
> 
> do you plan to spend a large amount of time in the room or at the parks/citywalk/pool?
> 
> 
> do you plan all 6 in your group to be together and do everything as one group all the time?
> possible, the suite would work best then.
> 
> 
> do peeps in your group want more privacy?
> will anyone in your group prefer alone time so they can rest, watch tv or do work?
> if that is the case, 2 rooms would work out.



Good things to ponder....
Groupings would be DH, me, DS (17) and my Mom (75).  The other group is DD (21) and DD's BF (25).

We do everything together, but parts of our group go back to the room to rest while others keep trucking along.  

For this trip, we will spend most of the time in the parks, but some time at the hotel.  

We will be there for four nights, but this is the second leg of our trip.  WDW is the first...where we will be for 10 nights.  1 Bedroom villa and a studio villa at BCV.

Is there a floor plan for the suites anywhere that I could look at?


----------



## damo

http://www.uomeetingsandevents.com/Hotels/Portofino_Bay/Accommodations/Accommodations.asp

This has photos and floor plans.


----------



## vbarry

I just booked the portofino suite. So the parlor room is only 280 square feet. I thought I ready somewhere that the suite was 900 square feet. Not sure if I am willing to pay as much as I am for just another 280 square feet.

Is there a fridge in these rooms?

Those who have stayed...would you choose a Portofino or Deluxe Club?


----------



## macraven

vbarry said:


> I just booked the portofino suite. So the parlor room is only 280 square feet. I thought I ready somewhere that the suite was 900 square feet. Not sure if I am willing to pay as much as I am for just another 280 square feet.
> 
> Is there a fridge in these rooms?
> 
> Those who have stayed...would you choose a Portofino or Deluxe Club?



doesn't that include the large suite?
you get the suite and the side parlor room.
_or if i have that wrong, damo will correct me........_


----------



## macraven

Portofino Suites

Our Portofino Suites are cozy and comfortable with plenty of space to relax after a day at the theme parks. These suites have a 450 square foot parlor which adjoins to a 450 square foot Garden View bedroom. A second adjoining Garden View room can also be reserved to create a two-bedroom suite. 

Call 1-888-273-1311 to book this suite. 


isn't this what you booked ?

go to http://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Portofino-Bay-Hotel/Accommodations/Luxury-Suites.aspx  for the picture of the suite.


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> doesn't that include the large suite?
> you get the suite and the side parlor room.
> _or if i have that wrong, damo will correct me........_




When we stayed in one, the parlor was pretty much the same size as the bedroom.  The sofa in the parlor pulls out to a full bed.  Each room then has its own bathroom.


----------



## General Panic

Have just tretaed myself and 2 brothers to 3 nights in the hotel arriving 17th September.

This will be our 4th visit and only on our first visit did we end up on the top floor in a room with a balcony which was just wonderful.

Next visit garden wing and also one after that. I asked if we could get a balcony on our last trip and was told this was for guests paying the bay view supplement which of course we hadn't. Our first trip must have gained us a free upgrade and i didn't realise you had to pay for the view and balcony on subsequent visists 

Soooo , does anyone know of a room number we can request that would hopefully net us a balcony again? We just have the regualr bay view room booked not a suite or club room if that helps.

I've paid the supplement myself this time and brothers think we'll just have a garden view again but i'm hoping to surprise them with another lovely room with somekind of balcony 


Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## diskids2

damo said:


> http://www.uomeetingsandevents.com/Hotels/Portofino_Bay/Accommodations/Accommodations.asp
> 
> This has photos and floor plans.



Ok thank you.  Does anyone know if you can take a Rickshaw from PBH to HRH.  We will be having dinner there one night and I'm not sure at the end of the day if my DM (75) could do the walk.  I know I can boat it to Citywalk and transfer which I would do if that was the only option.


----------



## damo

diskids2 said:


> Ok thank you.  Does anyone know if you can take a Rickshaw from PBH to HRH.  We will be having dinner there one night and I'm not sure at the end of the day if my DM (75) could do the walk.  I know I can boat it to Citywalk and transfer which I would do if that was the only option.



You sure can!


----------



## diskids2

damo said:


> You sure can!



Best news I've heard today!


----------



## pigby

Just looked for APH rates and they are available up to now the day BEFORE we check in June 7th - still keeping our fingers crossed - we were all set for RPR but looking at the week before the Portofino is only $25 more than RPR per night (for a garden view room and not at the weekend) - seems like a really big discount (going for 5 nights). 

The distance to the parks puts me off a little bit but would enjoy the quietness I think - HRH was too noisy for us last year.  

What do you guys think - if the rates get extended at a similar price - should we go for it?


----------



## MomtoGKC

We're going on our first trip to US and just booked our room at PBH.  I have a few questions (well, probably more than a few..)

How long does it take to get form the hotel to IOA for the early opening for HP?  Which is the best way to go - boat, walk?

How are the restaurants?  I think I've been to Bice in Palm Beach, if it is the same one, so I know that is great.  What about the others?  How does character dining work?  Which characters are there?  Trying to decide if that is worth it or we should just go to a regular restaurant.

I booked a garden view room, is there a special area I should request?  Am I allowed to request an area?


I think that is it for now - this is a last minute trip so I only have about 5 days to plan everything!!


----------



## LMO429

Just booked Portofino Bay Oct 27th -Nov 3 2012 looking forward to staying here ..we stayed at the hard rock and loved it but wanted to try something different this trip


----------



## damo

MomtoGKC said:


> We're going on our first trip to US and just booked our room at PBH.  I have a few questions (well, probably more than a few..)
> 
> How long does it take to get form the hotel to IOA for the early opening for HP?  Which is the best way to go - boat, walk?
> 
> How are the restaurants?  I think I've been to Bice in Palm Beach, if it is the same one, so I know that is great.  What about the others?  How does character dining work?  Which characters are there?  Trying to decide if that is worth it or we should just go to a regular restaurant.
> 
> I booked a garden view room, is there a special area I should request?  Am I allowed to request an area?
> 
> 
> I think that is it for now - this is a last minute trip so I only have about 5 days to plan everything!!



Sal's Deli has great pizza.  I highly recommend it.  It takes about 15 minutes to walk to IOA if you use the shortcut outlined in this thread.  You'll have to go back and look. 

There's a ton of great info here....I suggest you browse through.

For character dining, you just show up and the characters come and go.  

There is a food sticky with all menus on the main Universal board.  It is worth a look.

I suggest you request a room in the West or Villa wing.  They are closer to the boat and to walk.


----------



## kjd469

Hi...I have decided to join our friends at US for 3 nights at the end of May.  We are all staying at PBH, but they have booked into the club level and I got a great AP rate, so we are just in the gardenview room.  Is it possible to make a request for our room to be close to theirs?  Are there gardenview rooms near the club level rooms, or which "wing" would be best to request for being closer to our friends.  First time staying onsite, so not familiar with this resort.  Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## LMO429

damo said:


> Sal's Deli has great pizza.  I highly recommend it.  It takes about 15 minutes to walk to IOA if you use the shortcut outlined in this thread.  You'll have to go back and look.
> 
> There's a ton of great info here....I suggest you browse through.
> 
> For character dining, you just show up and the characters come and go.
> 
> There is a food sticky with all menus on the main Universal board.  It is worth a look.
> 
> I suggest you request a room in the West or Villa wing.  They are closer to the boat and to walk.



Do you happen to know on what page of this thread is the shortcut with pics to get from portofino to IOA..I'm searching but can not find anything


----------



## diskids2

I really WISH those walking direction from PBH to citywalk through the HRH parking lot could get a sticky!  I refer back to them all the time and I have such an issue finding them!


----------



## LMO429

diskids2 said:


> I really WISH those walking direction from PBH to citywalk through the HRH parking lot could get a sticky!  I refer back to them all the time and I have such an issue finding them!



agreed.  Later on today i am going to search through this thread and try and find it.


----------



## LMO429

damo said:


> That is it!!!  It is unbelieveably fast that way.  Just watch out for cars and buses when you walk through the parking lot and onto the street since there isn't really a path.



Here is the map post 582


----------



## macraven

diskids2 said:


> I really WISH those walking direction from PBH to citywalk through the HRH parking lot could get a sticky!  I refer back to them all the time and I have such an issue finding them!



you could bookmark it.
save it to your 'favorites' and that way you won't lose it.


----------



## damo

Looks like I was very drunk when I did that map!!!!  That is how you walk from PBH after you've had more than a few at the Thirsty Fish!!!!!


----------



## LMO429

damo said:


> Looks like I was very drunk when I did that map!!!!  That is how you walk from PBH after you've had more than a few at the Thirsty Fish!!!!!



I can not really tell from the map is there a traffic light when you cross what seems to be a major intersection?


----------



## damo

LMO429 said:


> I can not really tell from the map is there a traffic light when you cross what seems to be a major intersection?



Yes there is.  It isn't a really busy road though.

I have given you the link go to www.googlemaps.com right at the intersection where you'll have to cross. You can actually see the walk that way and you'll get a better understanding of what you are going to see.  Click on the arrows and you can explore.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...8.479122,-81.463532&spn=0.00128,0.002642&z=19


If you walk down Celebrity Cir. on the map, that is walking right alongside the HRH parking lot.


----------



## Brownie54

I guess I'm really showing my age here but I just don't use the short cut. The regular path is not that much longer and it is such a beautiful walk. If we are tired or in a hurry we just use the boats or the rickshaw bikes. BTW, the walk at night is quite romantic.


----------



## bas71873

LOLA2 said:


> Are there hairdryers and refridgerators in the rooms?




I can't find that this has ever been answered in a search.  *I'm wondering about the fridge in the room??*  Also, is there a laundry room yet?  I see that as of the end of 2011 there was not, but maybe something has changed?  Helps me pack lighter if I can do laundry mid-week.  We are going to switch from HRH to PBH to try something new.  Thanks.


----------



## damo

bas71873 said:


> I can't find that this has ever been answered in a search.  *I'm wondering about the fridge in the room??*  Also, is there a laundry room yet?  I see that as of the end of 2011 there was not, but maybe something has changed?  Helps me pack lighter if I can do laundry mid-week.  We are going to switch from HRH to PBH to try something new.  Thanks.



No fridges at any of the hotels, no laundry at this hotel.

You can rent a fridge and you can use laundry at HRH.  If you need a fridge for medicinal or baby purposes, they will comp you the fridge.  Otherwise it is $25/night.

There is a small fridge that houses their honour bar but it is not really very cold and if you use it and move anything you may be charged for using items it there.


----------



## bumbershoot

damo said:


> Looks like I was very drunk when I did that map!!!!  That is how you walk from PBH after you've had more than a few at the Thirsty Fish!!!!!






It would be interesting to have the "official" path from PBH marked on that map as well, perhaps in a different color, to really see the difference.  If I had photoshop I'd volunteer, but I don't.


----------



## bas71873

damo said:


> No fridges at any of the hotels, no laundry at this hotel.
> 
> You can rent a fridge and you can use laundry at HRH.  If you need a fridge for medicinal or baby purposes, they will comp you the fridge.  Otherwise it is $25/night.
> 
> There is a small fridge that houses their honour bar but it is not really very cold and if you use it and move anything you may be charged for using items it there.




Thanks.  Was just thinking of a fridge for a few drinks and maybe some milk for cereal (we will have a car, so I was going to hit the grocery for a few things to save some $$).  I might try a styrofoam cooler and keep it filled with ice.  Will have to think about that one.

And it's sad that laundry really weighs into my choice of hotels, but laundry on vacation really is different than laundry at home


----------



## macraven

you could use the laundry service they provide.
if you need it back within a few hours, they will oblige.

all 3 of the hotels do provide that paid service.


----------



## bas71873

I have to be the most indecisive person EVER.  And I'm a creature of habit, so that's not helping.  I really want to just pull the trigger and cancel my HRH reservation and stay at PBH this August.  Is it worth upgrading (at PBH) to the deluxe beach pool view.  It's not that big a difference from the garden and/or deluxe villa and we spend a lot of time at the pool, especially in the evenings when the parks close early.  Thoughts?

Also, has anyone ever ordered from Garden Grocer and had delivery to the the US hotels?  Am considering having a few breakfast things and some munchies, like pretzels, delivered, along with a styrofoam cooler delivered on our arrival day.  I like my almond milk protein shakes in the AM.


----------



## macraven

bas71873 said:


> I have to be the most indecisive person EVER.  And I'm a creature of habit, so that's not helping.  I really want to just pull the trigger and cancel my HRH reservation and stay at PBH this August.  Is it worth upgrading (at PBH) to the deluxe beach pool view.  It's not that big a difference from the garden and/or deluxe villa and we spend a lot of time at the pool, especially in the evenings when the parks close early.  Thoughts?
> 
> Also, has anyone ever ordered from Garden Grocer and had delivery to the the US hotels?  Am considering having a few breakfast things and some munchies, like pretzels, delivered, along with a styrofoam cooler delivered on our arrival day.  I like my almond milk protein shakes in the AM.





if you have stayed at hrh before and enjoyed it, i'm sure you will feel the same if you switch to pbh.

might as well try another hotel......
pbh does have larger rooms than the other 2 hotels.
if you like a lot of space and basic italian foods, then pbh would be the one to try.

i have stayed at all 3 hotels.
my heart belongs to rph for the ambiance and food places on site and near by.  but since my home away from home isn't in the running for you, i say switch hotels.


i used to book hrh exclusively until i decided to branch out with rph.
going into it i was a tad nervous but was wowed over by the lobby and ambiance of the hotel.


you never know what you are missing until you try it.
go ahead and switch..........

some of the regular posters on the darkside absolutely love pbh.
they can't say enough great things about the hotel.

there have been very few posts about Garden Grocer deliveries on the threads.  not saying it isn't done, just not many have discussed it.

hope you do get some replies for that portion of your question.


----------



## LMO429

bas71873 said:


> I have to be the most indecisive person EVER.  And I'm a creature of habit, so that's not helping.  I really want to just pull the trigger and cancel my HRH reservation and stay at PBH this August.  Is it worth upgrading (at PBH) to the deluxe beach pool view.  It's not that big a difference from the garden and/or deluxe villa and we spend a lot of time at the pool, especially in the evenings when the parks close early.  Thoughts?
> 
> Also, has anyone ever ordered from Garden Grocer and had delivery to the the US hotels?  Am considering having a few breakfast things and some munchies, like pretzels, delivered, along with a styrofoam cooler delivered on our arrival day.  I like my almond milk protein shakes in the AM.



We stayed at the Hard Rock Hotel last October and Loved it! But we wanted to try something new so we are going to take a chance at stay at PBH.  My biggest concern between the two really is the walk. but i am just looking at the added distance as exercise so I can have more butter beers.


----------



## LisaCM614

My DH sprained his ankle this weekend and we are supposed to be checking in to PBH one week from today!  ACK.  We are staying in a deluxe room - any requests we should make to ensure we cut his hobbling time down?  I know it is just a request but not sure what is a good thing to request.
Thanks


----------



## damo

LisaCM614 said:


> My DH sprained his ankle this weekend and we are supposed to be checking in to PBH one week from today!  ACK.  We are staying in a deluxe room - any requests we should make to ensure we cut his hobbling time down?  I know it is just a request but not sure what is a good thing to request.
> Thanks



Ask for a West Wing room near an elevator.  That will give you the shortest walk to the boat.


----------



## diskids2

bas71873 said:


> I have to be the most indecisive person EVER.  And I'm a creature of habit, so that's not helping.  I really want to just pull the trigger and cancel my HRH reservation and stay at PBH this August.  Is it worth upgrading (at PBH) to the deluxe beach pool view.  It's not that big a difference from the garden and/or deluxe villa and we spend a lot of time at the pool, especially in the evenings when the parks close early.  Thoughts?
> 
> Also, has anyone ever ordered from Garden Grocer and had delivery to the the US hotels?  Am considering having a few breakfast things and some munchies, like pretzels, delivered, along with a styrofoam cooler delivered on our arrival day.  I like my almond milk protein shakes in the AM.



I can't help with PBH rooms, I'm staying there for the first time this July.  But I have ordered from Garden Grocer and had it delivered to the RPR.  I had no problems at all.  I did order the styro cooler and kept milk and water in there on top of a towel in case of leakage under the sink.  It worked very well.  There was room also for the snack type items we ordered.


----------



## LisaCM614

We had a lovely 2 days at PBH.  What a pretty hotel!  We did not walk to the parks as my DH is still not exactly himself but the boat was always there when we needed it and it was a pleasant ride.  We ended up in the Villas and once the staff told us the short cut is was so easy to get down to the harbor.  We had a nice view of the Beach Pool. The kids loved that pool as much as SAB at BC.  We at breakfast at Trattoria which was a very nice buffet.  Our arrival day we had lunch outside at Sal's - also a very nice deli lunch.  Should we go back to Universal I would stay at PBH and could whole heartedly recommend it to anyone.  Just a wonderful experience.  Now to go do some laundry.  Work tomorrow. Boo hoo.


----------



## LMO429

what is the difference between the villas at portofino and the other rooms. We will be staying there for the first time so I am curious


----------



## k&a&c'smom

Finally made it through the whole thread! Whew! Thanks to all the US experts for such great info, very informative.

We have a 6 night stay booked in a couple weeks; 3 nights HRH and 3 nights PBH. We've stayed at Hard Rock, but PBH will be new for us, we haven't even taken the time to visit the resort on previous stays, sorry to say.

I have a garden view room booked at both; when I called today to add the third night at PBH, the bay view was available (it wasn't when I booked two nights a couple days ago). Tempting, but I decided the extra day was more important than an upgraded view. 

I have a YouFirst membership; not sure of my status, as we stayed at RPR in 2010, but I think the stays are now counted per year? If so, I'll never get anywhere, lol. RPR upgraded us to a king suite for $50/night, so maybe we'll get lucky again, who knows.

Can't wait for our trip, so excited. I have West wing, upper floor requested on the reservation. Hope we are near the pools and boat dock, as I have a pinned ankle and saving even a few steps here and there helps.


----------



## LisaCM614

LMO429 said:


> what is the difference between the villas at portofino and the other rooms. We will be staying there for the first time so I am curious



Hi LMO - we stayed in the villas and I think that is just what they call that area of the hotel.  We had a deluxe room booked and it was a deluxe room - nothing different.  I loved the location because we had very easy pool access - both the wonderful and fun beach pool and the very lovely villa (quiet) pool.


Perhaps an expert will see this and be able to tell you if there is a real difference.


----------



## damo

LisaCM614 said:


> Hi LMO - we stayed in the villas and I think that is just what they call that area of the hotel.  We had a deluxe room booked and it was a deluxe room - nothing different.  I loved the location because we had very easy pool access - both the wonderful and fun beach pool and the very lovely villa (quiet) pool.
> 
> 
> Perhaps an expert will see this and be able to tell you if there is a real difference.



Villa wing is just one wing of the hotel.  West Wing, East Wing, Villa Wing.  I don't think there are any other wings than that.


----------



## k&a&c'smom

Help, PBH experts!! I feel like I read somewhere they do drink service at the Villa pool, as well as the themed pool, but maybe I dreamed it...??? Can't find it now.

TIA!


----------



## damo

k&a&c'smom said:


> Help, PBH experts!! I feel like I read somewhere they do drink service at the Villa pool, as well as the themed pool, but maybe I dreamed it...??? Can't find it now.
> 
> TIA!



Yes they do it by the big pool, not sure about the others.  It is expensive though!!!!


----------



## k&a&c'smom

damo said:


> Yes they do it by the big pool, not sure about the others.  It is expensive though!!!!



Thanks for the speedy answer!! Are you saying the drinks are expensive, or they add a surcharge for delivery (besides tip)? I think we pay about $8-$12 for pool drinks at WDW resorts, plus tip.


----------



## damo

k&a&c'smom said:


> Thanks for the speedy answer!! Are you saying the drinks are expensive, or they add a surcharge for delivery (besides tip)? I think we pay about $8-$12 for pool drinks at WDW resorts, plus tip.



The drinks are expensive and they put a hefty service charge on them.  Sounds like they are comparable to WDW though.


----------



## k&a&c'smom

Thanks! I guess we'll find out in a couple weeks, we may need to search the sofa cushions for pool drink funds.


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

I will add that the drinks at the beach pool are yummers.  They also have poolside service for food as well.  Nice selections and also very good.  I will say however that most of the time, we just walk over to the bar ourselves as it is poolside.  We usually order from the servers when we are having our pool day and eating by the pool as well.  Next stay, we are going to rent a cabana for a few days.  Have fun! And....don't forget to try the croissants from Sal's for bfst.  They are very flaky and DD13 and I love the ones with the chunks of dark chocolate.  So good with a cup of coffee.


----------



## k&a&c'smom

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> I will add that the drinks at the beach pool are yummers.  They also have poolside service for food as well.  Nice selections and also very good.  I will say however that most of the time, we just walk over to the bar ourselves as it is poolside.  We usually order from the servers when we are having our pool day and eating by the pool as well.  Next stay, we are going to rent a cabana for a few days.  Have fun! And....don't forget to try the croissants from Sal's for bfst.  They are very flaky and DD13 and I love the ones with the chunks of dark chocolate.  So good with a cup of coffee.



Thanks, good to see you! Do you have a favorite(s) drink there? When we are at the GF, we get our drinks ourselves (no choice, lol), but when we stay at BC, we often sit very far away from the bar! Much easier to have someone else fetch them, SAB is so spread out - with the heat of the sand and cement, it can feel like crossing the Rubicon. I will say, catching a server there can be tricky, they are so busy.

Thanks about Sal's croissants, too, they sound delish! We love croissants in general, but chocolate ones are our addiction.


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

k&a&c'smom said:


> Thanks, good to see you! Do you have a favorite(s) drink there? When we are at the GF, we get our drinks ourselves (no choice, lol), but when we stay at BC, we often sit very far away from the bar! Much easier to have someone else fetch them, SAB is so spread out - with the heat of the sand and cement, it can feel like crossing the Rubicon. I will say, catching a server there can be tricky, they are so busy.
> 
> Thanks about Sal's croissants, too, they sound delish! We love croissants in general, but chocolate ones are our addiction.


 
Good to see you too.......venturing to the dark side(insert evil laugh)  Your secret is safe with me.  Gosh--I remember having vodka lemonades and some other fruity drink but for the life of me I can't remember what it was.  I remember seeing it and pointing to say--I'll take one of those.  Several other people were drinking them and it looked fantastic--tasted good too.  Yeah--SAB is too spread out for my taste and not relaxing at all.  I never even had a drink at that pool because DH and I had to be stuck like glue to the kiddos cuz they are not good swimmers. 

Another tip--we always have room service our first night at PBH.  Kids and DH love their spaghetti and meatballs and I like their ravioli too.  Room service there is awesome. They have these heated carts that keep the food piping hot and it then turns into a table.  Dh and I share that table and DDs use the room table.  So fun! Sal's pizza is another must do for lunch or dinner.  The morning croissants are so yummy.  It is the chunks of dark chocolate that just send me into nirvana


----------



## k&a&c'smom

*Grace&Carolinesmom* - Yes we are doing something radical, and visiting the darkside exclusively this trip. Thanks for keeping the secret, although I'm pretty sure I've blabbed already.

I will keep my eyes peeled for the fruity drinks - well, I'll ask DD, she has better eyes at 22, lol. Good to know about room service, we enjoy that once in a while.

I'll bet it is tough to keep your eyes on the young ones at SAB. We started staying there when DD was a teen, so I never had that worry.


----------



## k&a&c'smom

Just returned from our Hard Rock/Portofino split stay - what an incredible trip! LOVED PBH, the resort is simply beautiful and the service was excellent.

We sent an email a few days before our arrival to make sure they had our requests - upper floor, near the elevator, west wing. They did, and on check in we provided our YouFirst card; they said I was bumped down to "member" status, due to it being over a year since our last stay. I asked about paying for an upgrade to pool or bay view, since we didn't qualify for a free upgrade. The TM played with our reservation for a while, said there were no pool view or bay view rooms available with our requests, and we said that was fine. We chatted with the TM while she processed our card, etc. She then stated we were being given a complimentary upgrade to a deluxe room in the Villas section, overlooking the Villa pool, would that be OK?! So exciting, we never get an upgrade at WDW and this was more than we expected, even with YouFirst.

Loved the room, it was spacious and beautiful. Nice view of the pool and grounds, and the room layout was nice - we loved having the arm chair and ottoman for stretching out while in the room. 

The Villa pool is gorgeous and we liked that the pools were both deeper than the HRH pool. Our only slight disappointment was when we finally got a chance to hit the pool on our second full day - they closed the pool bar at 4 p.m.! When we asked, they stated it was due to low occupancy and even the pool activities were canceled. We swam and lounged for a bit, and while we were there, quite a few guests came to the themed pool area, looked around and left - I think many of them would have stayed had there been any activity. We moved to the Villa pool, and got to spend an hour or so before rain forced us indoors.

Oh - hard to say if the Villa pool has bar service, as neither pool had it at the time we were there.

Oddly, we found it difficult to get our rental car brought up ahead of our exit from the resort. We would text, as instructed on the valet card, yet when we got down there 1/2 hour or so later, our car was still in the valet lot. I'm not sure why they had us text ahead, when each time we had to explain that we wanted our car and have them get it while we waited. This did not happen at HRH, it was always waiting when we arrived at the front of the resort.

Another small problem was the last night of our stay; we wanted to eat at Mama Della's, and couldn't find a time available on Open Table. We called the concierge, and were told it was closed for the evening, though it was listed as open in the info provided in the room for that week. We ended up heading over to Hard Rock to eat at the Palm, as we had eaten at Bice the night before.

All in all, these were minor glitches and we had a great stay at PBH. We will likely return, but probably do a split with HRH again - with Hard Rock at the end. We like the vibe there better, even though we loved the decor at PBH the best of the three US hotels. We also liked having free wifi and health club access at HRH with our All Access membership although this may change when the All Access program morphs this fall.


----------



## hannahsmomma

I am trying to find an email address for reservations to make a request and can not find one anywhere? I tried a search of the threads and nothing. With 2 days to go before we leave though it could be right in front of me and I would miss it! Thanks for the help!


----------



## damo

Use the contact us form on their webpage...


http://www.loewshotels.com/en/Portofino-Bay-Hotel/index/contact


----------



## jcvalenti

Were staying at Portofino Bay for two nighs at the end of June for the first time.  Were planning to go in early one day for Harry Potter, but we also arlooking forward to the pools.  Is there anywhere specific I want to request fr theeat experience ?  I dont mind upgrading if really worth it, but were not planning a lot of time in the room.  Ive got 4 of us (wife and two boys, 12 and 6) satying inone "deluxe" room right now.


----------



## helenb

Whoo boy! I got one of those Lowe's hotel certificates on Getaway Today. I planned to use it to request the Royal Pacific for our upcoming June trip. But somehow we got booked at Portofino Bay instead! I'm not looking that upgrade in the mouth, nosiree!

Anyhow, I never imagined I'd be staying at the PBH, so I have no idea about anything at this hotel. What room requests should I make if I want to be close to the parks? How long does it take to walk to the parks? I know there is a water taxi, but when we last stayed at RPH, the water taxis were so infrequent that it was much better to walk.

If we want to get to IOA early entry, what time should we leave PBH?


----------



## Daryl

The good news is, in my humble opinion this is the most beautiful hotel on property, or in any Florida theme park. The bad news is, it is the farthest  from any of the Universal Parks. You would do better to take the water taxi. I would say it's a 15 minute walk or 20 minutes stroll to CityWalk. I would ask for a room close to the lobby. Congratulations on your good fortune I know you'll have a wonderful time!


----------



## helenb

Thank you! I feel like I got some 'Hogwarts dust'! 

Yes, I noticed that the Portofino Bay seemed to be far away from the parks. 15 minutes is okay, I guess. We can always wait for the water taxi at the end of the day if we are tired. 

Is there a schedule for the water taxis or do they just come and go without any set times?


----------



## damo

helenb said:


> Thank you! I feel like I got some 'Hogwarts dust'!
> 
> Yes, I noticed that the Portofino Bay seemed to be far away from the parks. 15 minutes is okay, I guess. We can always wait for the water taxi at the end of the day if we are tired.
> 
> Is there a schedule for the water taxis or do they just come and go without any set times?



There is a shortcut.  Search through this thread and you'll find a map.  It really cuts down on the time.


----------



## Daryl

According to the hotel the water taxis leave about every 15 to 25 minutes. that has been my experience as well. be sure to get to Harry Potter and the forbidden journey ride the very very first thing in the morning! Last time I was there, last February, hotel guests did not enjoy front of the line
Access for this ride and it can get really long really really quickly


----------



## helenb

Thanks, I'll look for the shortcut map!

Our plan is to go to Ollivander's first with the early entry, then go to Forbidden Journey. As long as we can get on these before the park opens to 'regular' guests I think we'll be doing well.


----------



## helenb

I found the shortcut. It is post 900 of this thread.


----------



## Daryl

I'll look up that short cut! We did Olivanders second, but either way will work as long as you are one of the first in. Have a great time!


----------



## bumbershoot

I believe it's the WEST wing you want to request, in order to be closer to the pathway and dock.


Ollivanders is good to do first b/c being stuck in that line is really boring.  Being stuck in the FJ line at least gives you things to look at.  So if you know you'll be doing both one right after the other, do the less-interesting-line first.


----------



## Daryl

good point!


----------



## helenb

Thanks, Bumbershoot!


----------



## LMO429

Is this thread still active? or is there a new one?


----------



## damo

LMO429 said:


> Is this thread still active? or is there a new one?



still active


----------



## jedi jen

We are staying at Portofino in less than two weeks.  I am very excited. It sounds like a lovely place.  I am glad to see others trying to reactivate this thread.  I have been longing for some Portofino info, and it seems most people want to talk about the other two Universal hotels.  Anyone been there recently and want to tell us about your stay?


----------



## rcraw45425

jedi jen said:
			
		

> We are staying at Portofino in less than two weeks.  I am very excited. It sounds like a lovely place.  I am glad to see others trying to reactivate this thread.  I have been longing for some Portofino info, and it seems most people want to talk about the other two Universal hotels.  Anyone been there recently and want to tell us about your stay?



We will be there in two weeks ourselves! Just booked yesterday, a pretty much last minute trip for us. Thus will be our third PBH stay, once in a pet friendly room (enjoyed bringing the babies but too stressful), once on the opposite side of the resort again facing the water. This time is garden view,they gave me a good rate so I grabbed it. Maybe an upgrade at check in. You'll love the resort! Be sure to take the time to soak it in. In the evenings they will sometimes have singing from the balcony above Mama Della's restaurant. Very relaxing atmosphere and the largest regular rooms onsite! Be sure to enjoy the size of the bathrooms too!


----------



## jcvalenti

jedi jen said:


> We are staying at Portofino in less than two weeks.  I am very excited. It sounds like a lovely place.  I am glad to see others trying to reactivate this thread.  I have been longing for some Portofino info, and it seems most people want to talk about the other two Universal hotels.  Anyone been there recently and want to tell us about your stay?



We were there from 6/20 to 6/23 - my first stay on property at Universal.  We really enjoyed it - the hotel was large, clean, well appointed and the staff was friendly.  I kind of wish I upgraded to a bay view room - they looked really cool ... but since we were barely in our room, I guess it didn't matter. 

If you've got the time, I highly recommend you eat at Mama Della's at Portofino.  We ate there and just loved it.  One of our favorite meals of the whole trip.

The only complaints I had were that (a) the boats simply don't run often enough to Portofino, or they need to add more, (b) the hotel charged my $10 / day for internet access which was essentially so slow as to be worthless on my iPad and (c) the phenomenally neat little wine bar on the bay had about the most ridiculously limited list of wine I've ever seen.


----------



## jedi jen

Thanks for the report!  It sounds nice.  So much for hitting the wine bar to take away the frustration from there not being enough boats.   I would love to try Momma Della sometime.  It sounds great.  I have heard only positive things about it.  This time we are going with five people (two grown and hungry boys) and I booked club level to try not to lose my shirt getting them fed each day.  I am not sure I can afford to take them to Mamma Della this trip.  Next time DBF and I go by ourselves, it looks like a must do.

Glad you had a great trip.  I am counting down the days until ours and we are within two weeks.    I am getting very excitied.  We are going to both Universal and WDW.  It is my kids first time to Universal, and I am really looking forward to seeing them experience it.  They have been to WDW when they were younger.  This is the first time we are going when they are tall enough and brave enough (we will see about that--they are used to seeing WDW coasters) to ride the faster rides.


----------



## damo

jedi jen said:


> Thanks for the report!  It sounds nice.  So much for hitting the wine bar to take away the frustration from there not being enough boats.   I would love to try Momma Della sometime.  It sounds great.  I have heard only positive things about it.  This time we are going with five people (two grown and hungry boys) and I booked club level to try not to lose my shirt getting them fed each day.  I am not sure I can afford to take them to Mamma Della this trip.  Next time DBF and I go by ourselves, it looks like a must do.
> 
> Glad you had a great trip.  I am counting down the days until ours and we are within two weeks.    I am getting very excitied.  We are going to both Universal and WDW.  It is my kids first time to Universal, and I am really looking forward to seeing them experience it.  They have been to WDW when they were younger.  This is the first time we are going when they are tall enough and brave enough (we will see about that--they are used to seeing WDW coasters) to ride the faster rides.



a) We walk way more than we take the boat.  I hate waiting for the boat.  We find that if you cut through the Hard Rock Parking lot, you can walk faster than the boat can go.

b) If you are a YouFirst member, after two stays internet is free.  I know that doesn't help you now, but in the future it may.  I would have complained about the slow internet...they probably would have comped it.  Internet is free in the lobby.

c) You should make your feelings known about the wine list.


----------



## jedi jen

damo,

Thanks for the tips.  I think you were responding to jc (above my post).  I have never been to Portofino....yet.....less than two weeks baby!!!

Would love to hear more tips.  Is there music in the evening by the pool?  I thought I saw that somewhere.  I am also interested in knowing if they have any activities and an activity calendar for PBH?


----------



## damo

jedi jen said:


> damo,
> 
> Thanks for the tips.  I think you were responding to jc (above my post).  I have never been to Portofino....yet.....less than two weeks baby!!!
> 
> Would love to hear more tips.  Is there music in the evening by the pool?  I thought I saw that somewhere.  I am also interested in knowing if they have any activities and an activity calendar for PBH?



oops....yup I quoted the wrong post!!!  

There is an evening opera performance not by the pool but in the courtyard and the opera singer is up on one of the balconies.  There are lots of daily activities by the pool.  I think they are posted daily.


----------



## LMO429

Is there anyway to put a link on the front page of this thread of the pictues of the short cut to get to the parks. I keep forgetting what page its on. Thanks


----------



## MOM2MC2

jedi jen said:


> We are staying at Portofino in less than two weeks.  I am very excited. It sounds like a lovely place.  I am glad to see others trying to reactivate this thread.  I have been longing for some Portofino info, and it seems most people want to talk about the other two Universal hotels.  Anyone been there recently and want to tell us about your stay?



Just got back from Portofino Bay.  Stayed at Royal Pacific last year and must say I really liked this hotel better.  We really enjoyed the Italian theme.  My son loved the pizza at Sal's Deli.  They have a pool menu, but the pizza is different, so just ask your server to order from Sal's and they'll place your order & pick-up for you (thanks Luis!).  The kids loved the water slide and it was nice to have complimentary sunscreen and lemon water available at the main pool.  The hillside pool is very quiet if you need a break from the noise.  We never walked, but took the water taxi, which came quite often.  A few times we had to wait for the 2nd boat at City Walk, but it normally only took 8 minutes.  Also took the rickshaw once, which the kids loved - the drivers work off of tips only.  Would recommend this hotel.


----------



## bumbershoot

FWIW, I never felt the boats were too infrequent.  They basically have one boat (as far as I could tell) for each resort, and they simply go back and forth from their dock slip to their hotel all day long.  Not sure there would be room for more boats, and since they do wait for a bit on each side of the trip, which is nice when you're running to the dock let me tell you!, it seems to be a set schedule.  

I walked one day, and while I didn't take the HRH shortcut, it was a LOVELY walk that I was happy to take.


Sal's is so good, but we've had some pretty bad service there.  We always get our pizza and salad to go, and twice now they've entirely forgotten about our order.  This last time was particularly bad; we were sitting right outside, immediately in front of the door, with our number placard prominently displayed, and every time the servers came outside we made eye contact with them.  I checked in with them inside once, to see where our order might be, at about the half hour mark.  Please note, this was February, there was almost no one at the restaurant and maybe one other person seated outside...it was not a rush period.  I went back inside when it was closing in on an hour.  The woman who took our order was confused, and then aghast that we had been sitting out there the whole time.

What happened was...they gave our order to someone else.  I guess that person came back with the wrong order, told them the problem, got their proper order made and took it away, and the staff never once thought to wonder what the people with that order were doing.  They never looked to see if they'd missed someone.  

Making us a new pizza was mishandled as they made a small instead of what we ordered.  They did deliver it to us to our room, which was nice since it was after 9 and COLD by then.  But when we called to complain about the size, they basically accused us of lying, though they did make another one, and then still felt we were lying even when DH laid the small pizza slice over the newly brought one, to show them that they had brought a small pizza...

They made it more than right, but had such attitude that it certainly didn't feel like it was made right for us.  But our original order-taker sent up a gift basket with a *sincere* apology the next day, and THAT felt nice.



Their pizza and simple salads are SO GOOD...but we will be dining in, not waiting for to-go, in the future, so we can keep an eye on what's happening.



Sorry for the novel especially since it's just about a restaurant and not THE hotel!


We love the feel of the hotel, we love the quiet pool and their hot tub and colder tub (not sure if it's supposed to be a cold plunge pool but that's what it felt like!).  The staff of the hotel is lovely and kind.  We love the music playing.  The one night during our September stay when we got to hear the music that plays some/all? evenings in the piazza was fun.

For anyone staying with kids, give yourself some time-padding on the way to/from the parks so your kids can play on the Vespa-type scooters bolted to the ground in the piazza.


----------



## damo

LMO429 said:


> Is there anyway to put a link on the front page of this thread of the pictues of the short cut to get to the parks. I keep forgetting what page its on. Thanks




That's a great suggestion!


----------



## jedi jen

Thanks everyone for the info.  Sal's pizza sounds like a must do for us.  I love salad, so I will have to try Sal's salad too.  We are staying 5 nights, so we can enjoy the resort and have some down time.  I have only been to Universal once before and only stayed one night at RPR.  It was a lovely resort and we wish we had more time to enjoy it.  So, PBH...here we come.  

I am also glad to see people posting on this thread.  I have been watching it for awhile and it was not getting many posts.  Thanks again all!!


----------



## damo

jedi jen said:


> Thanks everyone for the info.  Sal's pizza sounds like a must do for us.  I love salad, so I will have to try Sal's salad too.  We are staying 5 nights, so we can enjoy the resort and have some down time.  I have only been to Universal once before and only stayed one night at RPR.  It was a lovely resort and we wish we had more time to enjoy it.  So, PBH...here we come.
> 
> I am also glad to see people posting on this thread.  I have been watching it for awhile and it was not getting many posts.  Thanks again all!!




We love Sal's Pizza and salad.  They also serve a quick breakfast there in the morning.

Take a little walk around the area surrounding the lobby (inside).  They've done a really neat job in there!


----------



## LMO429

How far in advance can you make mamma della reservations on open table?


----------



## JessicaR

LMO429 said:


> How far in advance can you make mamma della reservations on open table?



3 months usually. We have a reservation for the end of September that I made a month ago.


----------



## LMO429

JessicaR said:


> 3 months usually. We have a reservation for the end of September that I made a month ago.



Hmm Let me try again I am not having any luck for the end of oct


----------



## nemofans

Are the rickshaws out in the early morning?


----------



## JessicaR

nemofans said:


> Are the rickshaws out in the early morning?



The answer is sometimes. Depends on the season.


----------



## nemofans

How about in October?  That would be better than walking to IoA in the early morning for early entry.


----------



## stepdisney

We leave in a few days and I am very nervous about staying at PBH this year.  We have stayed at RPR 3 times and my DS's LOVE the pool activities and the theme of the resort.  My DH and I know that we need a larger room (the RPR rooms are IMHO waaay small.  We are excited to stay in a larger room but the distance from the parks and the Italian Villa vs. Tropical Resort feel of the pool bothers me some.  I tried to switch to HRH (pool looks very nice) but there are no rooms available. Please tell me what you like about PBH.  Also, how early do the boats begin? If the park opens for resort guests at 7:00, then do the boats begin at 6:00? Thanks.


----------



## Akwafunk

stepdisney said:


> We leave in a few days and I am very nervous about staying at PBH this year.  We have stayed at RPR 3 times and my DS's LOVE the pool activities and the theme of the resort.  My DH and I know that we need a larger room (the RPR rooms are IMHO waaay small.  We are excited to stay in a larger room but the distance from the parks and the Italian Villa vs. Tropical Resort feel of the pool bothers me some.  I tried to switch to HRH (pool looks very nice) but there are no rooms available. Please tell me what you like about PBH.  Also, how early do the boats begin? If the park opens for resort guests at 7:00, then do the boats begin at 6:00? Thanks.



I've stayed at both, and for the third trip had no reservations about picking PBH. With two boys, 4 and 7.


Great pool - slide!!! Of course - you are welcome to pool hop, so don't forget about that.
I like the relative quiet of the place. It's spacious and calm, but not in a stuffy way.
The walk is barely longer really - it's not the big deal it's made out to be. I hardly noticed that it was further, and I tended to walk more than taxi. (OK so it's 4/5ths of a mile as opposed to 1/3rd of a mile.)
I don't recall when the boats start, but I never missed a rope drop, and generally got there 15 to 20 minutes before they opened up. They take this into account, since getting to the park in time for early opening is kindof a major perk of staying onsite. They don't mess it up, honest. (Oh - found it, they start 30 minutes before parks open)


----------



## damo

stepdisney said:


> We leave in a few days and I am very nervous about staying at PBH this year.  We have stayed at RPR 3 times and my DS's LOVE the pool activities and the theme of the resort.  My DH and I know that we need a larger room (the RPR rooms are IMHO waaay small.  We are excited to stay in a larger room but the distance from the parks and the Italian Villa vs. Tropical Resort feel of the pool bothers me some.  I tried to switch to HRH (pool looks very nice) but there are no rooms available. Please tell me what you like about PBH.  Also, how early do the boats begin? If the park opens for resort guests at 7:00, then do the boats begin at 6:00? Thanks.




If you want to walk, there is a shortcut.  Just go back in this thread a bit and someone will have linked to it.  You cut out through the main road into PBH, through the HRH parking lot and you end up right outsite USF.  Takes about 7 minutes.


----------



## LMO429

How much are cabana rentals at portofino bay hotel?


----------



## JessicaR

LMO429 said:


> How much are cabana rentals at portofino bay hotel?



They were between $100-150 when we were there in March. It depends on what pool you want one at. Also, I find the price fluctuates with the season. You can call for your specific dates.

407-503-3235


----------



## nemofans

I have seen the short cut through HRH parking lot, but is that for IoA too or just US?


----------



## LisaCM614

Yes you can use it for IOA too.


----------



## LMO429

Can someone recommend a car service/cab for transportation back to the airport from the portofino bay hotel?

or is it easy to just get a cab at the lobby the day of?


----------



## damo

LMO429 said:


> Can someone recommend a car service/cab for transportation back to the airport from the portofino bay hotel?
> 
> or is it easy to just get a cab at the lobby the day of?



They have luxury cars there waiting.  If you want a cab, they can call you one.


----------



## elovell

Does anyone know what the pool hours are in October?  Also, where are the Deluxe Queen rooms located?


----------



## damo

elovell said:


> Does anyone know what the pool hours are in October?  Also, where are the Deluxe Queen rooms located?



Deluxe queens are located throughout the entire hotel.  Not sure about October pool hours.


----------



## macraven

_pool usually opens at 9am in october._


----------



## LMO429

We will be staying at the Portofino in about a month for the first time. Last time we stayed at the Hard Rock.  Was just on tripadvisor and saw a flurry on negative reviews about the construction, worn condition of the hotel. I realize you can not take everything everyone posts on trip advisor as face value but was just wondering has anyone on here been there within the past month or two and what your thoughts were. thanks


----------



## dsmom

we were there about a month ago in the west wing.  they were painting the outside of the east wing while we were there.  didn't really bother us.  i was told they are doing all the outside work first.  when that is done they are completely redoing the inside- was told they will strip the rooms bare and everything will be new.


----------



## mischief32

Is the main pool heated like at RPR?


----------



## JessicaR

mischief32 said:


> Is the main pool heated like at RPR?



Yes, all 3 pools are heated at Portofino.


----------



## LoveToTravel2001

Staying at PBH end of January into February. First time on site for US. We usually do Disney but went to US two years ago and my daughter is finally tall enough for the coasters. 
1. If taking the boat, can you collapse a stroller and take it on the boat?
2. If we walk, I don't mind distance but is it flat or hilly?  Hate those hills pushing a stroller?
3. I thought I read somewhere that you could get a microwave and/fridge in the room for a fee.  But I can't find that info again.  Can you?
4. Anyone know if it's possible to have a cake delivered the day of check in?  We are going for my husband's 50th birthday which is the day we check in?


----------



## macraven

LoveToTravel2001 said:


> Staying at PBH end of January into February. First time on site for US. We usually do Disney but went to US two years ago and my daughter is finally tall enough for the coasters.
> 1. If taking the boat, can you collapse a stroller and take it on the boat?
> [FONT="Comic Sans MS"[I]]yes.[/I][/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> 2. If we walk, I don't mind distance but is it flat or hilly?  Hate those hills pushing a stroller?
> [COLOR="DarkGreen"]_many push strollers.  no hills on the walk._
> 
> 3. I thought I read somewhere that you could get a microwave and/fridge in the room for a fee.  But I can't find that info again.  Can you?
> _when in your room, hit the star service button.  you order the items through them.  there is a limited number of them available.  first come, first serve.  at one time it was $25 per night but i do not know if that is still correct today_
> 
> 4. Anyone know if it's possible to have a cake delivered the day of check in?  We are going for my husband's 50th birthday which is the day we check in?



_you can order a cake thru the hotel restraurant.
it can be delivered to your room.
i suggest you do this in advance before you arrive at the hotel._


----------



## LoveToTravel2001

macraven said:
			
		

> you can order a cake thru the hotel restraurant.
> it can be delivered to your room.
> i suggest you do this in advance before you arrive at the hotel.



Thanks for the info.  Do you know which restaurant?


----------



## LoveToTravel2001

Can anyone tell me the best way to get from PBH to Discovery Cove? Not the cheapest, the quickest. Hoping to not rent a car. 
I got the cake ordered thru concierge at PBH. They were great and able to help me with balloons and a dad gift basket.


----------



## damo

LoveToTravel2001 said:


> Can anyone tell me the best way to get from PBH to Discovery Cove? Not the cheapest, the quickest. Hoping to not rent a car.
> I got the cake ordered thru concierge at PBH. They were great and able to help me with balloons and a dad gift basket.



Take a cab.


----------



## LMO429

Does anyone know what type of bedding or mattresses they have there? It was amazing so comfortable !!!


----------



## LMO429

Just wanted to give you a mini review of our recent 5 night stay at Portofino Bay Hotel. We checked in Oct 27th - Nov 1st.

Upon arrival we checked in and our room was ready. We were assigned room 1132 in the east wing with a bay view. The room was on the bottom floor and as soon as we walked in I noticed an insane amount of dust/build up all over the room. The furniture was extremely dusted, rug not vaccumed and the comforter was dingy and dirty. I immediately went to the front desk and spoke with Whitney she was wonderful. I asked her if there were any new recently renovate rooms we could be placed in. Without hesitation she apologized for the poor condition of the room. We came to find out that it was a pet friendly room and while I love my dog the thought of laying in a bed where a million other dogs once were is a serious turn off.

Whitney placed us in a newly renovated room 1220. The room was beautiful the bed was amazing!!! it was hands down the best mattress I ever slept in and we have a heavenly mattress at home.  Whitney left an adorable candy display in our room and a note wishing us a wonderful stay.

The new rooms are great you can tell they changed the rugs, bedding, painted new carpets. The furniture however is still the same from the old rooms with the exception of the chairs near the table. If they were going to renovate they should have replaced the furniture as well.

The grounds were beautiful despite the construction outside we never heard noise even during the day. The walk to IOA, universal studios is not bad at all sometimes we walked, did the rickshaw took the boat it depended on our mood the majority of the time we walked and it was not bad at all.

Due to hurricane sandy we had to stay an additional night dennis at the front desk was wonderful with accomodating our extra night stay.

I would def stay at the portofino again the staff everywhere we encountered were seriously super pleasant and super duper nice.

We ate at mamma della's and the food was awesome again!

If i think of anything else I will come back and write some more overall we loved our stay there at the portofino and despite the bad first room it didnt ruin our trip at all. imo it really pays to speak up when you are not happy with a room after all you are paying alot to stay there why not get your money's worth


----------



## damo

LMO429 said:


> Just wanted to give you a mini review of our recent 5 night stay at Portofino Bay Hotel. We checked in Oct 27th - Nov 1st.
> 
> Upon arrival we checked in and our room was ready. We were assigned room 1132 in the east wing with a bay view. The room was on the bottom floor and as soon as we walked in I noticed an insane amount of dust/build up all over the room. The furniture was extremely dusted, rug not vaccumed and the comforter was dingy and dirty. I immediately went to the front desk and spoke with Whitney she was wonderful. I asked her if there were any new recently renovate rooms we could be placed in. Without hesitation she apologized for the poor condition of the room. We came to find out that it was a pet friendly room and while I love my dog the thought of laying in a bed where a million other dogs once were is a serious turn off.
> 
> Whitney placed us in a newly renovated room 1220. The room was beautiful the bed was amazing!!! it was hands down the best mattress I ever slept in and we have a heavenly mattress at home.  Whitney left an adorable candy display in our room and a note wishing us a wonderful stay.
> 
> The new rooms are great you can tell they changed the rugs, bedding, painted new carpets. The furniture however is still the same from the old rooms with the exception of the chairs near the table. If they were going to renovate they should have replaced the furniture as well.
> 
> The grounds were beautiful despite the construction outside we never heard noise even during the day. The walk to IOA, universal studios is not bad at all sometimes we walked, did the rickshaw took the boat it depended on our mood the majority of the time we walked and it was not bad at all.
> 
> Due to hurricane sandy we had to stay an additional night dennis at the front desk was wonderful with accomodating our extra night stay.
> 
> I would def stay at the portofino again the staff everywhere we encountered were seriously super pleasant and super duper nice.
> 
> We ate at mamma della's and the food was awesome again!
> 
> If i think of anything else I will come back and write some more overall we loved our stay there at the portofino and despite the bad first room it didnt ruin our trip at all. imo it really pays to speak up when you are not happy with a room after all you are paying alot to stay there why not get your money's worth



Renovations were done many years ago (2005/2006).  Weird that they still had rooms from before the renovations.  It sounds like a room that isn't often used.  I wonder if someone gave it to you by mistake.


----------



## LMO429

damo said:


> Renovations were done many years ago (2005/2006).  Weird that they still had rooms from before the renovations.  It sounds like a room that isn't often used.  I wonder if someone gave it to you by mistake.



They just renovated rooms in the east wing started from the 5th floor down. The staff told us the room renovations just took place 2 months ago. the first floor of the east wing has not be worked on yet and is the pet friendly floor. You could see from outside the open windows the rooms that were renovated and the ones that were not..you could tell easily from the paint on the wall (the new rooms have a blueish accent wall) and the new head rests are apolstered beige..the old rooms have green heads boards made of wood.


----------



## damo

LMO429 said:


> They just renovated rooms in the east wing started from the 5th floor down. The staff told us the room renovations just took place 2 months ago. the first floor of the east wing has not be worked on yet and is the pet friendly floor. You could see from outside the open windows the rooms that were renovated and the ones that were not..you could tell easily from the paint on the wall (the new rooms have a blueish accent wall) and the new head rests are apolstered beige..the old rooms have green heads boards made of wood.



Very cool!!!  I wonder if this means they are starting to renovate all the rooms again!  This is the first news of actual room renovations...we knew they were doing work outside but not inside yet.  Excellent!  Do you have any photos?

Just found this in trip advisor....very nice!

<a href="http://www.tripadvisor.com/LocationPhotos-g34515-d123528-Loews_Portofino_Bay_Hotel_at_Universal_Orlando-Orlando_Florida.html"><img alt="Photos of Loews Portofino Bay Hotel at Universal Orlando, Orlando" src="http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/02/f9/04/42/loews-portofino-bay-hotel.jpg"/></a><br/>This photo of <a href="http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g34515-d123528-Reviews-Loews_Portofino_Bay_Hotel_at_Universal_Orlando-Orlando_Florida.html">Loews Portofino Bay Hotel at Universal Orlando</a> is courtesy of TripAdvisor


----------



## LMO429

Yes they are renovating all the rooms. Even the carpets in the hallways have been replaced. I didn't take pictures but on tripadvisor someone has a pic of the new room u can see the blue accent wall and the new headboard scones etc. I could tell walking back to the resort there were some renovated rooms in the west wing but they are def in the east Wing with the exception of the first floor right now. If anyone is checking in specifically ask for a Renovated room they will give u one. That is what I did and I was granted a newly renovated road just had a slight bump with the first room so glad I spoke up I usually don't but it wound up working out for us


----------



## JanaJohn

LMO429 said:


> The walk to IOA, universal studios is not bad at all sometimes we walked, did the rickshaw took the boat it depended on our mood the majority of the time we walked and it was not bad at all.



Do you remember what it cost to take the rickshaw over to the parks?


----------



## LMO429

JanaJohn said:


> Do you remember what it cost to take the rickshaw over to the parks?




they work on tips..we tipped them 10 bucks..i think 5 bucks would be enough.

we only used the ripshaw on the mornings we missed the boat and wanted to get to ioa for harry potter.


you really do not need to be at harry potter exactly at 8am..even if you get there by 830 it still plenty of times to do the main things ollivanders/forbidden joureny in enough time especially during the slower times of the year.


----------



## sonofanarchy

Does anyone have pics/video of the new rooms, including the bathroom?


----------



## Daryl

This doesn't include the bathroom, but here's a link to a time lapse view of the room renovation.
http://www.hotelchatter.com/story/2...ir_Rooms_Renovation_with_New_Time-Lapse_Video


----------



## sonofanarchy

Thanks. I saw that mentioned earlier.

I don't know. Is it just me or are the new rooms kind of ugly and not as transporting as the old ones?


----------



## Daryl

I wouldn't say ugly, but I agree with your point. The old rooms really had a great continental touch that was charming and as you say "transporting". These rooms just don't look as unique to my eye.


----------



## sonofanarchy

Daryl said:


> I wouldn't say ugly, but I agree with your point. The old rooms really had a great continental touch that was charming and as you say "transporting". These rooms just don't look as unique to my eye.



I really dislike the beds and the lamps with the little balls hanging from them in between the bed. And the color is very sterile and cold. That's a perfect word - "Unique". It's lost that.


----------



## damo

I dunno.  I  like the new rooms better.  The old rooms were looking like a cheap imitation of old world charm lately.  When good furniture wears it looks charming.  When cheap furniture wears it looks tacky.  The rooms were starting to look very tacky.


----------



## glocon

I definitely like the new look of the rooms better. Never considered staying there because I didn't like the look of the rooms before, and since I am the family planner, no PBH for us. Now I LOVE the look of the rooms. The blue and white color scheme is so cool and soothing. I think that the old colors were warmer, but in Florida cooler colors are what I would gravitate to.


----------



## RMulieri

damo said:


> I dunno.  I  like the new rooms better.  The old rooms were looking like a cheap imitation of old world charm lately.  When good furniture wears it looks charming.  When cheap furniture wears it looks tacky.  The rooms were starting to look very tacky.



agree with this.I really like the new decor.Can't wait to see it in august


----------



## dsmom

the pictures do not do them justice.  stayed in a new room last december and 

they were georgous!!  i loved everything about them!  we are staying in a PB  

suite this thursday and can not wait !!


----------



## Daryl

That's very good to hear! I was very happy with my last stay at  Portofino. Stayed at the hard rock a few months ago but I must say I missed the charm of Portofino bay. I love the old color scheme. It got away from the Blues and whites that you find in almost every other Florida hotel. Or maybe it's just that I've had so many great memories and I'm worried about losing the familiar setting. It's exciting to hear from folks that the refurbishment is tasteful and attractive. Looking  forward to my next stay this summer. Hope you have a wonderful trip on Thursday!


----------



## FoursCompany

Oh I LOVE the new decor and we are *this* close to booking for 7 nights at the end of May. We are booked at Parc Solieil but are probably going to cancel and stay at Portofino instead as we are only doing Universal Studios this trip. 

We did Disney last year, and let me tell you it's hard to find a hotel that tops AKL (the most amazing resort ever, IMO). This one seems very nice but in a different way. Hubby and I are looking for some romance this time.


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

I read on another thread that the HRH has fridges now, does PBH? Thanks,


----------



## damo

crazyfordisney2000 said:


> I read on another thread that the HRH has fridges now, does PBH? Thanks,



Nope and neither does Royal Pacific.


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

Crap!


----------



## Janed

We have a one bedroom hospitality suite, garden view reservation for late October, 2014.  Any suggestions for a location request?  One member of our party has mobility issues so I'm thinking the closer to the dock the better.  Or, if she's having a good day, closer to the walkway to the parks.

Any suggestions?  Thank you!


----------



## damo

Janed said:


> We have a one bedroom hospitality suite, garden view reservation for late October, 2014.  Any suggestions for a location request?  One member of our party has mobility issues so I'm thinking the closer to the dock the better.  Or, if she's having a good day, closer to the walkway to the parks.
> 
> Any suggestions?  Thank you!



The dock is on the walkway, so ask for something close to the dock which is in the West Wing.  I'm not sure if there are hospitality suites in the West Wing.  I know there are Portofino Suites and Villa Suites.


----------



## nemofans

I saw that one of the restaurants at Portofino have a character dinner meal.  Does anyone know which characters are usually there?


----------



## AARCLUKSCH

Subscribe


----------



## CJN

Subscribing and bumping


----------



## macraven

_*I am in the process in having a new up to date sticky for PBH.

This original thread began 14 years ago and has very little activity the past (almost) 2 years now.
A few questions here and there for postings.

Do continue to post here until a sticky can be created.

This thread is still being read and continues to serve a purpose but, we need an updated one to show off how fabulous this hotel really is!*_


----------



## CJN

macraven said:


> _*I am in the process in having a new up to date sticky for PBH.
> 
> This original thread began 14 years ago and has very little activity the past (almost) 2 years now.
> A few questions here and there for postings.
> 
> Do continue to post here until a sticky can be created.
> 
> This thread is still being read and continues to serve a purpose but, we need an updated one to show off how fabulous this hotel really is!*_



Thank you! It's been a few years since we stayed at PBH but it's our probable home for our 2017 trip so I'd love to have a sticky for it.


----------



## macraven

_It is a priority for me to get that done.
RPR is a new sticky and well written and information is easy to find in it.

*Schumigirl* is doing a great job to help everyone here by putting it together.

My goal is to have the other 2 deluxe set up in the same style.

It is time consuming but i need more time to work on it.

HRH will be spruced up and the third I will attempt to update like the others.


Once a sticky has all the facts and information in them, they kind of run on their own.

The person that is listed on the sticky when it's put up, can make changes and edit in it.
Same for me.
Either one can see an error and fix the intro section, or add to it when new updates arise.

That is the hard part, well, not hard but to search and find current info is time consuming.
Sometimes a poster will give a heads up on a change in the hotel.
We read it, verify it and update.


Schumi has added in more pictures based on comments of posters.
I have gone into the thread and updated a few things for Bula Bar when she was out of town.




Cbay and SF have stickies.

Sooner or later, Cbay will be set up with a front page to include basic info, similar to the style of RPR.
The present thread of cbay will remain in this forum but not as a sticky once a new one is created._


----------



## macraven

_I am assuming that any pictures of PBH that have been posted in the Dis threads, I can copy to use in a PBH sticky.

As I read thru the present sticky, I do see things that should be included.
I have read through some trip reports and have found great pictures there also of PBH and the grounds.
It will be lovely to have many of these in one grouping instead of going through pages to see them occassionally._


----------



## houseofthrees

We stayed there last May and will be staying there again this May.  One change we have noticed is a difference to the club level hours.  If I am recalling correctly, it looks as though the breakfast hours, afternoon snack and dessert have all been extended a bit.


----------

